# Kitty litter set- up.



## TonyBrooklyn

So many of you have P.M me regarding Kitty Litter set up. Figured i would get you all started here are the basics.

*Whats the R/H in your Home?
I ask you this because in new York where i am it is close to 90% outside right now 75% in the house. I have been running dry litter in my humi since spring. I probably wont add water till December soon as the heat goes on full time. Even then i run a humidifier in my home. and try to keep it no less than 50% in the home at all times. so i add just enough water to bring it up to the 60-63% i am looking for. You see the litter pulls the excess moisture out of the air. My humi is 60 -63% running dry litter. Since April if it gets dry for a couple of days then it releases the moisture it has collected. So hydration is really not necessary unless it is dry for extended periods of time. Like winter when it gets bone dry. Then i add an oasis set at 65% the litter does the rest. An active passive set up. Many of you tell me you add water to the litter and the R/H is 80%. That's because you shouldn't be adding anything . When the R/H in your home is higher than you want in your humidor. Even then never hydrate more than 50% of the litter. Hope this answers your questions.:beerchug:*


----------



## clintgeek

My office hovers around 50%rH, I put in plenty of litter, sprayed it lightly (about 40-50% wet) and it holds at 65%rH like magic. I'd swear this stuff was designed for humidors. Even with winter approaching the rH doesn't change significantly in the house here in North Texas. We'll see what happens but I don't expect much to change.

As a side note, try mentioning kitty litter on some of those *other* places on the internet! They all swear you're crazy! Talk about a flame war! The bottom line is, just try it! If you watch your hygro until you are convinced then you have nothing to lose but $10 for 10lbs of litter. Compare that to the $32/lb for the beads! I'm sure the beads work and are a great product specially made for the purpose, but I swear to you that the litter does too. 

Remember, we aren't talking about the gravel type gray rocks that you automatically think of with kitty litter. These are white and opaque, just like the other stuff. It honestly looks nothing like kitty litter. Just call it gel and nobody knows the difference.


----------



## Mutombo

Thanks for the info, I was actually wondering about this the other day. Lots of people talking about using kitty litter but not actually explaining how it's done!

I'll probably try this when I move to a winecooler...


----------



## Bunker

Since Tony got me straightened out everything is working perfectly.

:smoke2:

Humi



Cooler (notice the humidity reading is going up because I took the hygro out of the cooler)


----------



## rudeJARHEAD

Tony
I went with the KL on a second whine-a-dor and you were spot on with the set up. I appreciate you sharing the info.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

MY pleasure my brothers that's what its all about. Pay it forward as i promised to do when someone taught me! Peace!:beerchug:


----------



## ptpablo

Went to the Shop Rite yesterday and picked up a 8lb bag for 8 bucks on sale. came home and pulled my pucks apart, took out the green stuff and filled them with the litter. pm'd Tony and he straightened me out. opened it this morning and it was sitting at 66% came home today at 4 and still sitting at 66%....Magic i tell ya!!!! if anyone wants some to play with i have a whole bag full!! send me your address and ill send out a bag full... Funny thing is my wife now thinks she's getting a kitten for our anniversary!!!! NOT!!!!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

ptpablo said:


> Went to the Shop Rite yesterday and picked up a 8lb bag for 8 bucks on sale. came home and pulled my pucks apart, took out the green stuff and filled them with the litter. pm'd Tony and he straightened me out. opened it this morning and it was sitting at 66% came home today at 4 and still sitting at 66%....Magic i tell ya!!!! if anyone wants some to play with i have a whole bag full!! send me your address and ill send out a bag full... Funny thing is my wife now thinks she's getting a kitten for our anniversary!!!! NOT!!!!


I have no use for cats they are to selfish! Love dogs they are kind loving compassionate, but kitty litter is alright!:dude:


----------



## asmartbull

KL is for cat boxes...
Beads are for humidors.....

:boink::boink::boink:

arty:arty:arty:


----------



## VoteKinky06

What kind of kitty litter am I looking for? I have shilalas beads in my humi and cannot get it below 72%. It's about 75 in my home. And how much would
I need for a vino 28?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

VoteKinky06 said:


> What kind of kitty litter am I looking for? I have shilalas beads in my humi and cannot get it below 72%. It's about 75 in my home. And how much would
> I need for a vino 28?


Any unscented silica will work. Put a small dish or Tupperware full in a humi i guarantee in no time you be around 60%. In a vino 28 start with 2 pounds add as necessary.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

asmartbull said:


> KL is for cat boxes...
> Beads are for humidors.....
> 
> :boink::boink::boink:
> 
> arty:arty:arty:


We all know you use it Bull Man nothing to be ashamed of!


----------



## AxemansHell

Interesting info....MIght have to give this a try. Thanks for sharing Tony.


----------



## JustOneMoreStick

for what its worth I have a 50 bottle fridge and have about 4 lbs mostly dry in mine. I find that the cooling plate in the back will condense and release water when it cools/warms and the litter just regulates the humidity.


----------



## Bunker

VoteKinky06 said:


> What kind of kitty litter am I looking for? I have shilalas beads in my humi and cannot get it below 72%. It's about 75 in my home. And how much would
> I need for a vino 28?


I am using Exquisicat:

ExquisiCat® Crystals Cat Litter - Litter - Cat - PetSmart


----------



## Brinson

Wait, so, does this only work if your RH is too high?


----------



## Bunker

If it is too high the dry litter will pull the moisture out of the air and bring it down. If it gets too low you can add DW to the little a few drops at a tim and bring it up.

The litter is designed to keep a constant rh in the 60-70 range


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Brinson said:


> Wait, so, does this only work if your RH is too high?


It is better at absorbing than releasing moisture that's why i use an active passive set up in the winter. Also adding various amounts of salt when hydrating achieves the same results as beads.:director::horn:eace:


----------



## Slowpokebill

Litter does a pretty good job of releasing. I live on the edge of a desert. It is a rare day the rh in the house gets over 40% rh and often its in the low 20s and upper teens. My humidors and cooler stay in the mid 60s. I spray my litter with distilled water about once a month keeping them about 75% clear.


----------



## Herf N Turf

Yanno, T, I had come to the conclusion that you had to be the Devil, the way you go around converting the unwashed on this cat box litter thing. Now, I've decided that your the Cat Litter Sith! beckoning them come to the Dark Side.

Actually, you're doing a great service for those so inclined.

Well done, bro!

I tried to hit you with some RG, but it seems I've been too stingy with it of late. You're probly the last guy I bumped.


----------



## phager

Got ya covered, I was going to do it anyway


----------



## Son Of Thor

TonyBrooklyn said:


> It is better at absorbing than releasing moisture that's why i use an active passive set up in the winter. Also adding various amounts of salt when hydrating achieves the same results as beads.:director::horn:eace:


Tony, which system do you use in the winter? I think I'm going to be making a cabinet humi like Dread did this winter and am considering going with something more than just the litter for something that size.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Herf N Turf said:


> Yanno, T, I had come to the conclusion that you had to be the Devil, the way you go around converting the unwashed on this cat box litter thing. Now, I've decided that your the Cat Litter Sith! beckoning them come to the Dark Side.
> 
> Actually, you're doing a great service for those so inclined.
> 
> Well done, bro!
> 
> I tried to hit you with some RG, but it seems I've been too stingy with it of late. You're probly the last guy I bumped.


Coming from someone as knowledgeable as yourself Don i take that as a compliment in the highest regard!



phager said:


> Got ya covered, I was going to do it anyway


Thanks my brother!



Son Of Thor said:


> Tony, which system do you use in the winter? I think I'm going to be making a cabinet humi like Dread did this winter and am considering going with something more than just the litter for something that size.


Go active passive as i told dread you can pick up a cheap room humidifier a small one i have seen them in WalMart about $25. Put it in there with a couple of pounds of litter your good to go its that simple. Be it that its a budget build no need for those expensive cigar only humidification systems. Play with it till you get it right good luck if you get stuck. You know where to find me Peace my brothers!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Herf N Turf

Brinson said:


> Wait, so, does this only work if your RH is too high?


No! Actually, if you so much as mention the words, "cat litter" your RG is automatically deducted. My personal RG used to be eleventy trillion, until I started posting on Tony's cat litter threads (see there, I just dropped 200 RG!). If he weren't the main proponent of advising others to use a substance intended solely to absorb cat urine, his RG would be somewhere in the BILLIONS. He's doing a tremendous service and absorbing the concomitant pain like a man!


----------



## Son Of Thor

Just did a quick look around for some of those small humidifiers, most of them say they run for "x" amount of hours. So with one of those is it going to need to be filled every day? Or I guess I don't understand how you would get one of those to only put out a little bit of water only when its needed.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Herf N Turf said:


> No! Actually, if you so much as mention the words, "cat litter" your RG is automatically deducted. My personal RG used to be eleventy trillion, until I started posting on Tony's cat litter threads (see there, I just dropped 200 RG!). If he weren't the main proponent of advising others to use a substance intended solely to absorb cat urine, his RG would be somewhere in the BILLIONS. He's doing a tremendous service and absorbing the concomitant pain like a man!


ROTFLMAO!
That was funny i almost spit my beer out and peed my pants at the same time!
Thanks for the laugh it let me bump ya so there that's what you get for being funny!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Son Of Thor said:


> Just did a quick look around for some of those small humidifiers, most of them say they run for "x" amount of hours. So with one of those is it going to need to be filled every day? Or I guess I don't understand how you would get one of those to only put out a little bit of water only when its needed.


Most run 24 hours on about a gallon of water but that's in a room where it runs all day. In a cabinet its going to go on and shut right off small area. Plus the litter absorbs the excess moisture . They really don't go on all that often. My buddy uses them in 3,000 cigar tower cabinets. In the dead of winter he told me they last for months between fills.:gossip:


----------



## Son Of Thor

cool thanks Tony, I'll have to do a little more research on these then.


----------



## cigar loco

Thanks Tony, seems I finally got my 48 quart squared away by replacing the hydrated litter with dry !! :thumb:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Son Of Thor said:


> cool thanks Tony, I'll have to do a little more research on these then.


Sure thing look around a couple of months back they where real cheap. Now its the season winter is here and the price is going up!:smash:



cigar loco said:


> Thanks Tony, seems I finally got my 48 quart squared away by replacing the hydrated litter with dry !! :thumb:


Glad to hear it happy i could help!:wink:


----------



## asmartbull

Herf N Turf said:


> No! Actually, if you so much as mention the words, "cat litter" your RG is automatically deducted. My personal RG used to be eleventy trillion, until I started posting on Tony's cat litter threads (see there, I just dropped 200 RG!). If he weren't the main proponent of advising others to use a substance intended solely to absorb cat urine, his RG would be somewhere in the BILLIONS. He's doing a tremendous service and absorbing the concomitant pain like a man!


Actually, Tony's rg was 13 until he showed guys here how to save $$$. I bet he breaks 1000 this week. Then this winter when everyone has to buy "active" units, he will again be down to 13.....KL is for cat boxes......:yo:

ps, Tony, will call you later today...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

asmartbull said:


> Actually, Tony's rg was 13 until he showed guys here how to save $$$. I bet he breaks 1000 this week. Then this winter when everyone has to buy "active" units, he will again be down to 13.....KL is for cat boxes......:yo:
> 
> Don't mind him folks i love him dearly but he's living in denial!:lol:
> 
> ps, Tony, will call you later today...


Okay Bull Man!:yo:


----------



## StogieJim

So I bought the Ultra Pearl litter and all the litter was crystal clear inside the bag. I took some out and sprayed with DW, and they turned opaque??

Is this right? I thought it was supposed to be the other way around??


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Perfect saturation is 50% clear !:car:


----------



## Bunker

I just started adding a few drips of water to mine holding right around 60% in the cooler and 62-63 in the humi.


----------



## StogieJim

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Perfect saturation is 50% clear !:car:


Cool, my question though is, they come out of the bag clear... when I spray them then they turn opaque and milky???

I dont know, i thought it was supposed to be other way around

Jim


----------



## ptpablo

StogieJim said:


> Cool, my question though is, they come out of the bag clear... when I spray them then they turn opaque and milky???
> 
> I dont know, i thought it was supposed to be other way around
> 
> Jim


jim if you take a hand full and completely drench them they will turn clear..they only turn clear when filled 100%..thats not what your looking for, your looking for like tony said 50%. take the amount your putting in your humi and divide it in half, drench one half, slowly! then mix with the dry and your at 50%. or like i do is take the full amount and just spray them all a few times and leave them be for a while and check, if i need more RH i spray a couple more times...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Jim hit the nail on the head couldn't have said it better!:car:


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN

Tony my man you got me curious as hell.* Kitty Litter??????* Just might have to try this when the floral foam stops working for me!!!!


----------



## StogieJim

Jim, thanks man! 

So I want to "drench" 50% of my beads till they are 100% clear again? Then add the other 50% just dry?

When I spray 50% of the beads, they just turn milky white, not anywhere close to clear, I really really have to soak em to turn em all the way clear?

I just sprayed them all in the nylons pretty good, I'll keep an eye on the rh and just see what happens 

Thanks for the help Tony and Jim!

Jim


----------



## ptpablo

StogieJim said:


> Jim, thanks man!
> 
> So I want to "drench" 50% of my beads till they are 100% clear again? Then add the other 50% just dry?
> 
> When I spray 50% of the beads, they just turn milky white, not anywhere close to clear, I really really have to soak em to turn em all the way clear?
> 
> I just sprayed them all in the nylons pretty good, I'll keep an eye on the rh and just see what happens
> 
> Thanks for the help Tony and Jim!
> 
> Jim


Take a plastic cup and put a handfull in there and run the faucet over them, you will see them turn clear! thats whats great with litter $8 and you can experiment all you want!

i recomend spraying them all together, when you see them turn that milky white consider that 50% and see what happens. but if its easier to turn half clear and then mix dry go for it. they will eventually all mix together. thats probably whats happening with your beads to. but i'm no bead expert!
remember if your humidity goes to high because there over saturated just add dry litter


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

AJ FERNANDEZ FAN said:


> Tony my man you got me curious as hell.* Kitty Litter??????* Just might have to try this when the floral foam stops working for me!!!!


Floral Foam Yuck! LOL
Get some litter bro the hardest part is keeping the cat out of the Humi! Lol!



StogieJim said:


> Jim, thanks man!
> 
> So I want to "drench" 50% of my beads till they are 100% clear again? Then add the other 50% just dry?
> 
> When I spray 50% of the beads, they just turn milky white, not anywhere close to clear, I really really have to soak em to turn em all the way clear?
> 
> I just sprayed them all in the nylons pretty good, I'll keep an eye on the rh and just see what happens
> 
> Thanks for the help Tony and Jim!
> 
> Jim


Your welcome Bro that's what were here for!:smoke:


----------



## Farani

very interesting concept. thx for sharing it!


----------



## gahdzila

StogieJim said:


> So I want to "drench" 50% of my beads till they are 100% clear again? Then add the other 50% just dry?
> 
> When I spray 50% of the beads, they just turn milky white, not anywhere close to clear, I really really have to soak em to turn em all the way clear?


No, you don't want to do that. I know with Heartfelts, they say that soaking the beads will wash the salts off and render them useless. I assume that KL is the same. I think the previous poster was just saying that you *could* soak some, as an experiment, to see them turn clear/cloudy/whatever, and then discard it, and it's no biggie to toss it since it's so cheap.



StogieJim said:


> I just sprayed them all in the nylons pretty good, I'll keep an eye on the rh and just see what happens


This is what I do. KL doesn't seem to change in appearance as dramatically as the real beads do, so I don't even look at it, TBH. Here's my suggestion - when your RH drops a little, mist the KL a little (the outside of the nylon bag). Check the RH again tomorrow, and repeat daily until the RH is at the upper limit of where you want it to be. Pretty soon you'll develop a "feel" for how much water to mist with, and how often.

Good luck!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

gahdzila said:


> No, you don't want to do that. I know with Heartfelts, they say that soaking the beads will wash the salts off and render them useless. I assume that KL is the same. I think the previous poster was just saying that you *could* soak some, as an experiment, to see them turn clear/cloudy/whatever, and then discard it, and it's no biggie to toss it since it's so cheap.
> 
> Kitty litter has no salts so why wouldn't you wanna soak it?
> I have been using it for years there is nothing wrong with his approach to hydrating them.
> :rockon:
> This is what I do. KL doesn't seem to change in appearance as dramatically as the real beads do, so I don't even look at it, TBH. Here's my suggestion - when your RH drops a little, mist the KL a little (the outside of the nylon bag). Check the RH again tomorrow, and repeat daily until the RH is at the upper limit of where you want it to be. Pretty soon you'll develop a "feel" for how much water to mist with, and how often.
> 
> Good luck!


I have found litter works best spread out in a dish or container.
They are not beads and beads are more refined silica and even they work better spread out.:rockon:


----------



## SanchoAnchovy

Hmm. Does litter tend to advertise its humidification properties, or is that just something the clever BOTLs have worked out for themselves?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

SanchoAnchovy said:


> Hmm. Does litter tend to advertise its humidification properties, or is that just something the clever BOTLs have worked out for themselves?


Once you understand the scientific principle that Silica is Silica the rest is easy.
Try this its good reading.

Silica gel - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
:car:


----------



## Herf N Turf

SanchoAnchovy said:


> Hmm. Does litter tend to advertise its humidification properties, or is that just something the clever BOTLs have worked out for themselves?


No. They advertise that they effectively absorb cat piss and keep your house from smelling like it.

Sometime back in the late middle ages, some resourceful BOTL read the words "silica gel" on a bag of it and had an epiphany. :hmm:

There used to be a lot of kitty litter proponents back in the Club Stogie days. They've since moved on to other litter boxes and sort of took the practice with them. Tony's the first of the new wave of "litter heads" and is doing a fine job of recruiting and edumacating. :thumb:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

I am still loving your avatar Don can you get her to turn around?
:biggrin::mischief:


----------



## Herf N Turf

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Don can you get her to turn around?
> :biggrin::mischief:


I already did! Marked is using it as his avatar!


----------



## digthisbigcrux

Thanks for this information! I saw a 4 lb container of "Priority" cat litter on clearance for 4 bucks, so I picked it up. This particular brand seems to have many more blue crystals in it then some of the other stuff I've seen. Does this make a difference at all?

thanks again!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

digthisbigcrux said:


> Thanks for this information! I saw a 4 lb container of "Priority" cat litter on clearance for 4 bucks, so I picked it up. This particular brand seems to have many more blue crystals in it then some of the other stuff I've seen. Does this make a difference at all?
> 
> thanks again!


When i first started i was anal about it and used to pick the blue ones out. I stopped doing that a long time ago i see no difference either way!
You sir are very welcome!:bolt:


----------



## digthisbigcrux

Good to know. Thanks Tony!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

You sir are very welcome!:thumb:


----------



## SanchoAnchovy

Since litter's so cheap, it shouldn't matter if the water's distilled, right? Because you can just replace it.

Or is there a reason for distilled water beyond longevity of beads?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

SanchoAnchovy said:


> Since litter's so cheap, it shouldn't matter if the water's distilled, right? Because you can just replace it.
> 
> Or is there a reason for distilled water beyond longevity of beads?


That's right i use bottled water as i don't drink tap water. As long as its not treated water like city water has chlorine you should be fine.


----------



## SanchoAnchovy

TonyBrooklyn said:


> As long as its not treated water like city water has chlorine you should be fine.


Chlorine was the main concern. Cheers for the tip!


----------



## ptpablo

got another one Tony!! i like it!!


----------



## Herf N Turf

SanchoAnchovy said:


> Since litter's so cheap, it shouldn't matter if the water's distilled, right? Because you can just replace it.
> 
> Or is there a reason for distilled water beyond longevity of beads?


*DO NOT USE ANYTHING OTHER THAN DISTILLED WATER TO HUMIDIFY YOUR HUMIDOR!* *EVER!*

There are impurities in bottled water that will produce slime and it also contains bacteria, which doesn't bother the human constitution, but can wreak havoc in your humidor over time.

The only other viable option is reverse osmosis filtered water.


----------



## Yamaha53

I used to enjoy taking all the time to keep my humis where I wanted them. That gets old fast. Thanks a million for the Kitty litter info. Its kind of like the commercial now, Set it.... and forget it. :whoo:


----------



## SanchoAnchovy

Herf N Turf said:


> There are impurities in bottled water that will produce slime and it also contains bacteria, which doesn't bother the human constitution, but can wreak havoc in your humidor over time.


I've seen this called out as a myth on Puff, but I simply don't have the experience or knowledge to make a judgement myself.

It's relevant for me because I'm trying to get my coolidor right but I can't source distilled water in my area.


----------



## Rock31

None of your supermarkets or pharmacies in melbourne carry it?


----------



## gahdzila

Herf N Turf said:


> *DO NOT USE ANYTHING OTHER THAN DISTILLED WATER TO HUMIDIFY YOUR HUMIDOR!* *EVER!*
> 
> There are impurities in bottled water that will produce slime and it also contains bacteria, which doesn't bother the human constitution, but can wreak havoc in your humidor over time.
> 
> The only other viable option is reverse osmosis filtered water.


Agreed.

Distilled water probably isn't sterile either, but definitely has less chance of containing creepy-crawlies than anything else.

Unless you're running something huge like a commercial setup and going through so much water that distilled is cost prohibitive, or unless distilled isn't available in your area (really? no distilled water in Melbourne?), there's no good reason not to use it, and plenty of good reasons not to use anything else.


----------



## SanchoAnchovy

Rock31 said:


> pharmacies


You know what? I never even thought of that.:doh:

You know what else I never thought of? Saving some of the many litres of distilled water that's thrown out of the operating theatre I worked in for five years, but resigned from ten days ago.:doh::doh::doh:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

SanchoAnchovy said:


> I've seen this called out as a myth on Puff, but I simply don't have the experience or knowledge to make a judgement myself.
> 
> It's relevant for me because I'm trying to get my coolidor right but I can't source distilled water in my area.


I have been using bottled or distilled water for years. Really cant see a difference. Then again i change my Litter like i change my socks. I guess if i were married to a pile of beads. By married i mean they are so damn expensive! I don't want to replace them.
I would realize that they are going to be in service a long time. So only distilled water is a must as is being careful not to rinse the salts away by over hydration . Placing them in panty hose etc. They are expensive and you place them in panty hose sounds like a marriage to me. But this discussion is about Kitty Litter not beads so all kidding aside. Its cheap enough that you can mess it up experiment do what works for you. Have fun its a hobby remember!:smoke2:


----------



## Max_Power

Tony, thanks for this thread!

I ordered myself a big ass cooler today and will try this system out with it. With recent smoke purchases and this cooler purchase and about to happen smoke purchases, I have no extra cash for beads. But I think I can afford some kitty litter.

Hehe, I just said litter, time to see if my RG goes down.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Max_Power said:


> Tony, thanks for this thread!
> 
> I ordered myself a big ass cooler today and will try this system out with it. With recent smoke purchases and this cooler purchase and about to happen smoke purchases, I have no extra cash for beads. But I think I can afford some kitty litter.
> 
> Hehe, I just said litter, time to see if my RG goes down.


Your welcome!
Nah it won't go down i just gave ya a bump it went up!:bump:


----------



## marked

I'm actually thinking of pulling the plug on the beads and going exclusively with kitty litter. I bought a lb of Conservagel beads for my humidors, and they performed well for awhile. But they're now having a hard time maintaining the 65% they're rated at. Even with a fresh charge, they don't get much over 60%. In the meantime, I have 4 tupperdores with kitty litter in them that are all dead on at 65%. I replaced the beads in one humidor today and it's now sitting at 66%. Perfect. 

I originally went with the beads because I sensed a "non-odor" on the kitty crystals when I would spray them, and that concerned me. But when I got the beads and charged them, I noticed the exact same scent. 

So...all things being equal, I think I'll go back with the kitty litter and save some money.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

You'll save a lot of money think of what 8 lbs of beads cost.
The reason they smell the same is they are the same.
Glad it worked out What cigars are you gonna buy with the money you saved?


----------



## TheFreakShow

I pulled the trigger on the kitty liter last night. I had bought 2lbs of conservagel beads for my edgestar28. But it all started smelling nasty lately, so I pulled the beads out and they stunk! So I cleaned the edgestar out and let it air out for three days, now no smell. Put the beads in a tupper-ware dish with baking soda and after three days they still stink. So bought kitty litter last night. Over sprayed it and the edgestar jumped to 75%, so I have some sitting outside the edgstar, de-humidifying before I put them back in tonight. 

The guy at Petsmart asked me, does this work well, I have never tried it (exquisicat crystals). To which I replied, I do not know, I am not using it for a cat. He asks what are you using it for, I reply as a humidification source for my humidor, guy looked at me like I was crazy. For $15 for 8 pounds, crazy like a fox!

Thanks Tony!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

TheFreakShow said:


> I pulled the trigger on the kitty liter last night. I had bought 2lbs of conservagel beads for my edgestar28. But it all started smelling nasty lately, so I pulled the beads out and they stunk! So I cleaned the edgestar out and let it air out for three days, now no smell. Put the beads in a tupper-ware dish with baking soda and after three days they still stink. So bought kitty litter last night. Over sprayed it and the edgestar jumped to 75%, so I have some sitting outside the edgstar, de-humidifying before I put them back in tonight.
> 
> The guy at Petsmart asked me, does this work well, I have never tried it (exquisicat crystals). To which I replied, I do not know, I am not using it for a cat. He asks what are you using it for, I reply as a humidification source for my humidor, guy looked at me like I was crazy. For $15 for 8 pounds, crazy like a fox!
> 
> Thanks Tony!


Your welcome my Brother!
Best thing about litter is when it gets funky just toss it its cheap enough!


----------



## Entan

So far I've been using Xikar crystal gel and it's worked very well. My collection however, has grown beyond my 300ct humidor and has spilled into a couple of tupperdors already. I need a cheap solution for humidification and this looks like this could work. My main concern is the smell of the cat litter. I did a lot of research prior to purchasing Heartfelt beads only to find out they they had a "plastic like" smell to them when wet, which, to me, is very noticeable.

Is there any smell (at all) to this cat litter when it's wet with distilled water? Even when placed close to the nose.


----------



## marked

Entan said:


> So far I've been using Xikar crystal gel and it's worked very well. My collection however, has grown beyond my 300ct humidor and has spilled into a couple of tupperdors already. I need a cheap solution for humidification and this looks like this could work. My main concern is the smell of the cat litter. I did a lot of research prior to purchasing Heartfelt beads only to find out they they had a "plastic like" smell to them when wet, which, to me, is very noticeable.
> 
> Is there any smell (at all) to this cat litter when it's wet with distilled water? Even when placed close to the nose.


This was the smell I was talking about, I'm guessing. It was the same scent that scared me off of kitty litter to begin with. It's noticeable when you first wet the crystals, but not after they've absorbed the water and have settled.


----------



## Rock31

My kitty litter does not have a smell yet but like Tony said if it starts just toss it and replace.


----------



## ptpablo

No smell here!!! love the Kitty litter!!!!!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Entan said:


> So far I've been using Xikar crystal gel and it's worked very well. My collection however, has grown beyond my 300ct humidor and has spilled into a couple of tupperdors already. I need a cheap solution for humidification and this looks like this could work. My main concern is the smell of the cat litter. I did a lot of research prior to purchasing Heartfelt beads only to find out they they had a "plastic like" smell to them when wet, which, to me, is very noticeable.
> 
> Is there any smell (at all) to this cat litter when it's wet with distilled water? Even when placed close to the nose.





marked said:


> This was the smell I was talking about, I'm guessing. It was the same scent that scared me off of kitty litter to begin with. It's noticeable when you first wet the crystals, but not after they've absorbed the water and have settled.





Rock31 said:


> My kitty litter does not have a smell yet but like Tony said if it starts just toss it and replace.





ptpablo said:


> No smell here!!! love the Kitty litter!!!!!


They smell just like beads. The only problem i have is the Cat keeps staring at my Humidor! ROTFLMAO!:laugh::mrgreen::frusty::boxing:


----------



## JustOneMoreStick

Tony they call it a cat-a-pult for a reason teach that bugger to respect the sticks.


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Floral Foam Yuck! LOL
> Get some litter bro the hardest part is keeping the cat out of the Humi! Lol!
> :smoke:


I would never question an Old Salty Dog like yourself Jarhead so Kitty Litter it is!!!!! Bye Bye floral foam!!!!!!


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN

Oh and Tony I bet HF just loves you for the thread!!!!!!!! I can see them blowing you kisses right now.......LMFAO!!!!!:humble:


----------



## Max_Power

word of warning: Fresh Step Crystals is scented. Looks like I need to go to Petsmart.


----------



## russ812

Max_Power said:


> word of warning: Fresh Step Crystals is scented. Looks like I need to go to Petsmart.


If you have a Shop Rite nearby, check there for "Trackless Litter Pearls." They are 100% silica and unscented. (This is what I use.)


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

AJ FERNANDEZ FAN said:


> Oh and Tony I bet HF just loves you for the thread!!!!!!!! I can see them blowing you kisses right now.......LMFAO!!!!!:humble:


They probably have a contract out on me!:faint2:


----------



## TheFreakShow

After a few days of messing with the amount of litter and the wetness, I am now holding solid @ 65%.


----------



## aea6574

Howdy All:

I hope you are well.

So I am at Petsmart with my dogs yesterday and find myself wandering over to the cat section. I already had an empty cooler needing some cigars and humidification. So now I have the cat litter and will head to Jo-Ann fabrics and get some mesh bags and I should be all set.

Thanks for all the help in this thread.

Best regards, tony


----------



## gahdzila

You could have walked your pups over to the fish section at Petsmart and gotten some aquarium filter bags. That's what I'm using.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Another convert Oh my!


:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:

:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:

:cheer2:


----------



## ptpablo

another one down and another down and another one bites the dust!!!!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

I love that Jets Banner bro!
J E T S jets jets jets!


----------



## aea6574

gahdzila said:


> You could have walked your pups over to the fish section at Petsmart and gotten some aquarium filter bags. That's what I'm using.


Thanks for the idea. I would much rather go back to Petsmart then Jo-Ann fabrics.

Best regards, tony


----------



## gahdzila

aea6574 said:


> Thanks for the idea. I would much rather go back to Petsmart then Jo-Ann fabrics.
> 
> Best regards, tony


They're white mesh with a drawstring. Less than a dollar each, if I remember correctly. They come in a couple of different sizes...the one I'm using is around 2.5 inch by 7.5 inch, give or take. Full of litter, it's about the size of three big churchills bunched together.


----------



## tkblazer

i wasn't so sure about this whole kitty litter deal, but i've been preaching about it to my friend after the results. its been holding my rh steady for over a week in my cooler and it should last me a while since i still have 3 lb. of the stuff left in the container it came in.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

IT Works like a charm


----------



## Halofan

Not to get off topic, but has anyone used the petco branded litter? It looks like it would work but I am paranoid that the blue crystals are scented.


----------



## gahdzila

Halofan said:


> Not to get off topic, but has anyone used the petco branded litter? It looks like it would work but I am paranoid that the blue crystals are scented.


I'm using Exquisicat brand. They're mostly white/clear with some blue ones peppered in. No discernible scent in either the white or the blue. No experience with the petco brand, but if the bucket says unscented, you should be ok. If it's in a tub with a removable lid, just unscrew the lid and smell them when none of the employees is looking LOL. Women do this with shampoo all the time!


----------



## Rock31

I use clear/blue as well, no scent to either....just make sure container shows unscented and you will be fine.


----------



## ptpablo

nothing to be worried about its all good!


----------



## russ812

I'd be willing to bet that Exquisicat, Trackless Litter Pearls, and Petco brand are all the same thing put into different containers. How many different factories can there be that make white and blue unscented silica crystals that all just happen to look pretty much the same?


----------



## marked

Awhile ago, I had emptied a bunch of cat crystals into a tupperware container and set them on the balcony. They've been out there for weeks and weeks. All the crystals are now white. I've thought about taking some of them, hydrating them, and seeing if they still hold moisture.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Halofan said:


> Not to get off topic, but has anyone used the petco branded litter? It looks like it would work but I am paranoid that the blue crystals are scented.


Petco works fine any unscented silica works fine. When i first started i used to pick the blue crystals out. I haven't done that in years the blue crystals don't harm anything.


----------



## CaptainBlenderman

Thanks to ptpablo who sent me some KL a number of weeks ago, I've been keeping a perfect 65% in my humidor...thanks for this thread, Tony! I've been having less success in my little 20 ct. at work but it's a cheap humidor and it gets really dry there. So I'm trying your active/passive setup to see how that works. I got it going on Friday after finally getting a hygrometer in there and finding out the RH was painfully low...I'll be in tomorrow and able to see how it has worked. Thanks for that too! If it didn't work, I may be back to this thread asking some questions...


----------



## Slowpokebill

I've been using litter with the blue crystals now for about a year and a half. They work just fine. My two humidors and small cooler stay solid in the mid 60 rh range. It is pretty dry here. The house stays in the mid 30 rh in the winter and drops way low in the summer. I'm misting the crystals about every 5 or 6 weeks in the humidors.


----------



## thunderdan11

What a great post. Went out and bought some litter and a few fish tank filter bags. How do you compute how much litter to put in? I am going to be using it in my desktop humidor( approx 50 cigar), my one at home (120 ct) AND my coolidor which is a 54 quart.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

thunderdan11 said:


> What a great post. Went out and bought some litter and a few fish tank filter bags. How do you compute how much litter to put in? I am going to be using it in my desktop humidor( approx 50 cigar), my one at home (120 ct) AND my coolidor which is a 54 quart.


Start out with about twice as much litter as you would use of beads adjust as necessary.


----------



## thunderdan11

great, thanks. Do you mist them with any distilled water.


----------



## TheFreakShow

thunderdan11 said:


> great, thanks. Do you mist them with any distilled water.


Yep.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

thunderdan11 said:


> great, thanks. Do you mist them with any distilled water.


What Eric said your welcome good to go!


----------



## woodted

After reading through this, I'm thinking about pulling my Heartfelt beads out of my humis and using it as kitty litter! :der:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

woodted said:


> After reading through this, I'm thinking about pulling my Heartfelt beads out of my humis and using it as kitty litter! :der:


:rofl::rofl::rofl:
:rofl::rofl::rofl:
:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## thebayratt

Hmmmm.... I've read this entire thread..... I still think its kinda wierd to say we (ya'll) are using KL in your humis... 
I was once a missbeliever, but I *may *try it....

I see the descriptions say they "absorb odors". Does that mean its going to absorb the wonderful cedary/cigar smell from my vino/coolers???


----------



## ptpablo

thebayratt said:


> Hmmmm.... I've read this entire thread..... I still think its kinda wierd to say we (ya'll) are using KL in your humis...
> I was once a missbeliever, but I *may *try it....
> 
> I see the descriptions say they "absorb odors". Does that mean its going to absorb the wonderful cedary/cigar smell from my vino/coolers???


Nope, i use it in both of my desktops and they still smell wonderful! i think most cat litters say they do that, but having a few cats in my day (sisters cats) they never work! Shawn i got you covered on the KL experiment!!! PM me your addy. i just recently stocked up!!! its the least i can do for that killer MAW!!


----------



## russ812

thebayratt said:


> Hmmmm.... I've read this entire thread..... I still think its kinda wierd to say we (ya'll) are using KL in your humis...
> I was once a missbeliever, but I *may *try it....
> 
> I see the descriptions say they "absorb odors". Does that mean its going to absorb the wonderful cedary/cigar smell from my vino/coolers???


good, good...join us on the dark side! 

Oh, and I've had unscented silica crystals (better sounding than KL, eh?) in my humi for a couple of months now, and it still smells like cigars and cedar, so no worries.


----------



## thebayratt

ptpablo said:


> Nope, i use it in both of my desktops and they still smell wonderful! i think most cat litters say they do that, but having a few cats in my day (sisters cats) they never work! Shawn i got you covered on the KL experiment!!! PM me your addy. i just recently stocked up!!! its the least i can do for that killer MAW!!


 Awesome!!

Now, _Thats_ a BOTL!

PM Sent


----------



## thebayratt

russ812 said:


> good, good...join us on the dark side!
> 
> Oh, and I've had *unscented silica crystals* (better sounding than KL, eh?) in my humi for a couple of months now, and it still smells like cigars and cedar, so no worries.


That sounds better!

If ya'll say it don't absorb my cigar good smells... I'll give it a shot!


----------



## russ812

thebayratt said:


> That sounds better!
> 
> If ya'll say it don't absorb my cigar good smells... I'll give it a shot!


If you don't like it you'll only have wasted around 30 cents worth of "unscented silica crystals" so even if they weren't being gifted to you, you'd have nothing to lose!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Kitty litter rocks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## thebayratt

Tony.......... do you work for exquisicat by chance?? lol


----------



## CaptainBlenderman

thebayratt said:


> Awesome!!
> 
> Now, _Thats_ a BOTL!
> 
> PM Sent


Yeah, brother...he sent me some too and it's holding my 50 ct. and my 20 ct. steady at 65-67. Cheers Jim! Works like a charm and both smell heavily of cedar...well...the 20 ct. is kinda crappy but it's doing the job and has enough cedar smell to make me happy. I'm keeping mostly cheap smokes in there anyway since it's my work stash.


----------



## StogieJim

Your gonna love the litter, and Jim is a generous guy! 

He'll get you set up nicely

Your world is about to change 

Jim


----------



## Slowpokebill

thebayratt said:


> Tony.......... do you work for exquisicat by chance?? lol


If Tony did, he'd have the company repackaging the stuff in 8 ounce containers and be repping it out to B&Ms for humidors and we'd all be paying $19.99 per half pound for Exquisicigar Crystals.

I've been using the Exquisicat for almost two years. My humidors and cigars still smell great and the rh stays in the mid sixties.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

thebayratt said:


> Tony.......... do you work for exquisicat by chance?? lol


No my brother i just feel its a responsibility to help other BOTL. Somebody helped me and i always PIF. I was stuck on beads for years all that wasted cash lol!


----------



## ptpablo

TonyBrooklyn said:


> No my brother i just feel its a responsibility to help other BOTL. Somebody helped me and i always PIF. I was stuck on beads for years all that wasted cash lol!


+1 on the PIF!!!!!! Tony thought me well and i'm just passing it on!!!!


----------



## gahdzila

thebayratt said:


> I see the descriptions say they "absorb odors". Does that mean its going to absorb the wonderful cedary/cigar smell from my vino/coolers???


Nope, not at all. My humi still smells as good as ever. I think it's just marketing mumbo-jumbo. Think about it - if you had a house full of cats, would you buy a kittie litter that *didn't* claim to absorb odors? :biggrin:


----------



## SanchoAnchovy

gahdzila said:


> Nope, not at all. My humi still smells as good as ever. I think it's just marketing mumbo-jumbo. Think about it - if you had a house full of cats, would you buy a kittie litter that *didn't* claim to absorb odors? :biggrin:


In addition, the smelly stuff like ammonia is probably absorbed because the pee is deposited directly onto the silica. Unless someone's nesting their sticks right in the crystals it wouldn't be a problem.


----------



## Yamaha53

thebayratt said:


> Tony.......... do you work for exquisicat by chance?? lol


 Shhh dont tell him but Crystal Litter from Petco is the same thing. Works for me :smoke:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Yamaha53 said:


> Shhh dont tell him but Crystal Litter from Petco is the same thing. Works for me :smoke:


Any Silica is Silica they all work the same. The cheapest one you can find works as well as brand names. That's why i can't figure why anyone would waste money on beads. Especially in these economic times.:hmm:


----------



## thebayratt

Got my "unscented silica crystals " from Jim (ptpablo) today. The Vino is sitting a little high on the RH for some reason. Threw some dry in, hopefully it will work out.

*THANKS JIM!!!*


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

A little bit of litter is not going to do miracles you gotta use it like beads.
I find twice as much litter as i would use beads as a starting point.
You usually take some out but that what it is trial and error good luck


----------



## ptpablo

I sent you the exact same amount i use in my 100qt cooler.you should be good on the amount!!! i'm glad you got them!! enjoy!


----------



## thebayratt

My RH is at about mid 70s now with 65% beads.... they are more white than clear (80% white). So I don't know WTH is wrong with them.... Should I take out the beads completely and just use the "unscented silica crystals " til the Rh drops to 65%???


----------



## gahdzila

Shawn - this is in a Vino? I don't have a Vino (yet!), so this is just a thought...maybe try turning your thermostat down a hair, letting some condensation build, and sopping it up with a towel or something? I have a cooler, and I use blue ice packs wrapped in a towel to keep temps regulated...if mine gets too humid, I'll put in an unwrapped blue ice pack for a couple of hours, let it collect condensation, then take it out.


----------



## Tman

thebayratt said:


> My RH is at about mid 70s now with 65% beads.... they are more white than clear (80% white). So I don't know WTH is wrong with them.... Should I take out the beads completely and just use the "unscented silica crystals " til the Rh drops to 65%???


If your hygrometer is reading right, I would say your beads are a tad wet. If I were you, I would dry it out by replacing it with dry Kitty Litter (is that what you mean by "unscented silica crystals"?) and see what happens.

P.S. The lower your vino temp, less water you'll need for the same RH. In other words, the beads will have to sweat out the excess water before it comes down.


----------



## asmartbull

Is this ever going to end......

Stop turning you humi into cat boxes......

Humi pack for me

40packs a month does a great job keeping my coolers wet

mg:mg:mg:mg:mg:

:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

thebayratt said:


> My RH is at about mid 70s now with 65% beads.... they are more white than clear (80% white). So I don't know WTH is wrong with them.... Should I take out the beads completely and just use the "unscented silica crystals " til the Rh drops to 65%???


Pull the beads out totally, Get some Kitty litter use about twice as much as beads. Put it in dry wait 24 hrs if you have your drain plugged and condensation goes into the litter you should be fine. If not after 24 hrs if R/H is low and water slowly. And remember never more that 50% of the litter wet. I think that's the problem with your beads they are over saturated.


----------



## ptpablo

Ya, what Tony says... take out the beads and leave the litter dry!!! it will come down and if it goes to low then you wet the beads...the KL has moisture now so just take out the beads and see what happens.


----------



## StogieJim

Listen to Tony and Jim, they know what they are talking about! They set me right a month or so ago, the coolerdor has not moved as far as RH!

Oh and Jim, you said you sent him the exact amount you use in your 100ct. How many pounds of KL do you have in there?

Jim


----------



## thebayratt

RH is creeping down to low low 70s with a small bag I put in. I need to put the beads on a ziplock and the KL in the dish I got. See how far it drops then.


----------



## dukeofbluz

I suppose it depends on how many cigars I have, but whats a good starting point (amount of litter) for 100qt cooler? 

Thank you,
Duke


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

dukeofbluz said:


> I suppose it depends on how many cigars I have, but whats a good starting point (amount of litter) for 100qt cooler?
> 
> Thank you,
> Duke


Simple rule of thumb whatever you would use in beads double it when using litter adjust as necessary!

:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
:bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce:
:frog::frog::frog:


----------



## dukeofbluz

I'm new to the cigar side of Puff, ive never used beads.


----------



## ptpablo

I use a pound and a half in my 100qt. cooler. more is always better but thats a good start.


----------



## dukeofbluz

ptpablo said:


> I use a pound and a half in my 100qt. cooler. more is always better but thats a good start.


Thank you


----------



## txemtp69

OK so I see that some of y'all put them into mesh bags, do you put the mesh bags into anything or just let them sit like that in the humi? Anyone have pics of this?


----------



## thebayratt

Emptied my beads from a tray, replaced it with some KL and the RH went from mid 70s to 67% and holding steady!
Im good with that! 
Lets see how they do during the summer~


----------



## ptpablo

Where you live Shawn, im going to say dry beads is all you will need.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

thebayratt said:


> Emptied my beads from a tray, replaced it with some KL and the RH went from mid 70s to 67% and holding steady!
> Im good with that!
> Lets see how they do during the summer~


Add more litter for a lower R/H winter summer spring fall nothing works better.
do i really need to say it.

_KITTY LITTER ROCKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!_


----------



## Athion

Keith, the bags are fine just dropped into the box (or on a shelf in a cooler/Vino. 

If your bead bag is wet, something is wrong  the idea is to have just a bit of moisture on the beads so they can add to the ambient air in the box.


----------



## Athion

ptpablo said:


> Where you live Shawn, im going to say dry beads is all you will need.


This.

We had a weird (well, its not weird for Texas LOL) hot spell a couple of weeks ago, outside temps were high 80s and RH was like 85-90. My Vino spiked to like 75, so I sealed the drain and added some more KL (I had removed 2 of the large trays I had in there from the last picture) in mesh bags... This KL was dry.

After that, RH has been nailed to 65% ...


----------



## thebayratt

When I get my Vino drawers, I am going to seal the drain. Im sure it has some to do with my RH. It was pretty staedy this summer though... lots of dry beads helped.


----------



## obleedo

Tomorrow I am going to wake up and go buy kitty litter and try this out... i have walmarts, stop and shops and all kinds of stores around where i live including pet shops, which kitty litter do you recommend I pick up?!?! I know crystal unscented but I want names here please


----------



## Rock31

Exquisicat I believe is the name of ten KL I use. Just make sure it's unscented silica and you are set!


----------



## szyzk

After reading over this thread, the next time I'm in a city with a large pet store I'll be picking up a container of these. Right now I'm using Drymistat tubes in my other humidors but (shhh, I'm not supposed to know) Mrs. Claus is bringing me a 125 count for Christmas and the KL will be perfect for that!


----------



## Athion

szyzk said:


> After reading over this thread, the next time I'm in a city with a large pet store I'll be picking up a container of these. Right now I'm using Drymistat tubes in my other humidors but (shhh, I'm not supposed to know) Mrs. Claus is bringing me a 125 count for Christmas and the KL will be perfect for that!


While you are in there pick up a mesh aquarium filter bag, they are usually under 1$ and have a drawstring and hold the beads (litter) nicely. You probably wont need to fill one for 125 ct, but you can always do half and tie it off ...










I have 2 like that in my Vino.


----------



## obleedo

@ Athion... Kitty litter and a mesh fiber bag for fish tanks... Do I dare ask if your pet stores sell cigars too? Those bags are probably the best things Ive seen even for the heartfelt beads!


----------



## szyzk

Athion said:


> While you are in there pick up a mesh aquarium filter bag, they are usually under 1$ and have a drawstring and hold the beads (litter) nicely. You probably wont need to fill one for 125 ct, but you can always do half and tie it off ...


Great suggestion, I'll definitely buy the bags. If nothing else it'll keep the beads nice and neat & out of the way.


----------



## txemtp69

Athion said:


> Keith, the bags are fine just dropped into the box (or on a shelf in a cooler/Vino.
> 
> If your bead bag is wet, something is wrong  the idea is to have just a bit of moisture on the beads so they can add to the ambient air in the box.


 thanks for the reply, I'm trying to read a plethera of info on this and play some catch up here. I'm seriously considering changing the KL I use for my cats just for ease of use lol.


----------



## 1029henry

Tried the silica litter in my Igloodor, probably around 3-4 pounds in mesh bags. I spritzed it with DW, and put the bags in. Could not get the RH past 51%, no matter how many times I re-applied DW. What am I doing wrong? 

By the way, my Heartfelt beads were holding at 62%, and I was trying to find something more economical. I put my beads back to work. Thanks.


----------



## TheFreakShow

1029henry said:


> Tried the silica litter in my Igloodor, probably around 3-4 pounds in mesh bags. I spritzed it with DW, and put the bags in. Could not get the RH past 51%, no matter how many times I re-applied DW. What am I doing wrong?
> 
> By the way, my Heartfelt beads were holding at 62%, and I was trying to find something more economical. I put my beads back to work. Thanks.


Did you put all 3-4 pounds in one mesh bag? I would think with that much you would want it spread out more. Think more surface area exposed to release moisture. I am not positive, but it seems like the KL in the middle of a big bag would not be able to release or absorb very well. I use a short tupperware dish under my bottom shelf in my edgestar, that way there is a lot of surface area showing.


----------



## Tman

1029henry said:


> Tried the silica litter in my Igloodor, probably around 3-4 pounds in mesh bags. I spritzed it with DW, and put the bags in. Could not get the RH past 51%, no matter how many times I re-applied DW. What am I doing wrong?
> 
> By the way, my Heartfelt beads were holding at 62%, and I was trying to find something more economical. I put my beads back to work. Thanks.


How much are you spraying? You probably need like 10 fluid ounce of distilled water to get the RH up near 70%.


----------



## 1029henry

3 large mesh bags. I just sprayed the beads with DW. Do they need appreciably more spraying with the DW than beads?


----------



## gahdzila

Athion said:


> While you are in there pick up a mesh aquarium filter bag, they are usually under 1$ and have a drawstring and hold the beads (litter) nicely. You probably wont need to fill one for 125 ct, but you can always do half and tie it off ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have 2 like that in my Vino.


Exactly what I'm using. They work GREAT!


----------



## Athion

txemtp69 said:


> thanks for the reply, I'm trying to read a plethera of info on this and play some catch up here. I'm seriously considering changing the KL I use for my cats just for ease of use lol.


LOL In all honesty, I wouldnt use the silica gel Kitty Litter for the cats.. its too expensive  ... at $2 a pound, its cheap as hell for humidification, but too expensive to poop on


----------



## Athion

obleedo said:


> @ Athion... Kitty litter and a mesh fiber bag for fish tanks... Do I dare ask if your pet stores sell cigars too? Those bags are probably the best things Ive seen even for the heartfelt beads!


Best. Pet. Store... EVER. :rofl:

And yeah, I love the bags, I think they even look good in there  No matter what type of bead you are using, (KL, Heartfelt, ConservaGel), the bags are awesome


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

1029henry said:


> Tried the silica litter in my Igloodor, probably around 3-4 pounds in mesh bags. I spritzed it with DW, and put the bags in. Could not get the RH past 51%, no matter how many times I re-applied DW. What am I doing wrong?
> 
> By the way, my Heartfelt beads were holding at 62%, and I was trying to find something more economical. I put my beads back to work. Thanks.


I like to put it in a container that exposes the most surface area. Same as beads never in panty hose or mesh bags.


----------



## Zfog

Jeez, I just read this thread for the first time. I must say this................On my next venture shopping I am going to be picking up some litter! This just sounds too good to be true. Damnit, I wanted to not like KL. But after hearing my peers talk it up so much I just have to try it!!!
I will let you guys know how it works out.



I vote for a sticky on this.arty:


----------



## txemtp69

Athion said:


> LOL In all honesty, I wouldnt use the silica gel Kitty Litter for the cats.. its too expensive  ... at $2 a pound, its cheap as hell for humidification, but too expensive to poop on


 When I did a search to see what was available in my area I also read comments and reviews which sounded like it lasted longer... My hope is to go back and leave a review about how well it works for cigars.


----------



## Zfog

I too will be trying this out. Very soon as well. It seems to good to be true. I almost want to not like kitty litter. But with so many of my peers on puff going this route, I would be a fool if I did not give it a shot. Here goes nothing....!


----------



## Max_Power

Zfog said:


> I too will be trying this out. Very soon as well. It seems to good to be true. I almost want to not like kitty litter. But with so many of my peers on puff going this route, I would be a fool if I did not give it a shot. Here goes nothing....!


:rofl:

Haha! I could have given you a few pounds yesterday. My cooler runs perfectly with the KL. 65% all day, just have a couple of pounds in there in tupperware trays. And still have a big bag left over.


----------



## Zfog

I am gonna give it a shot once I get my new wineador going. Definately sounds promising. (as long as you don't find ya kitty trapped in your humi....dropping bombs)ound:


----------



## Max_Power

Surely you noticed my kicking her straight out the room I keep the cooler in.



Zfog said:


> I am gonna give it a shot once I get my new wineador going. Definately sounds promising. (as long as you don't find ya kitty trapped in your humi....dropping bombs)ound:


----------



## rhmills

I am definitely going to have to try this! Thank you very much for the information!

Ryan


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Warms me heart and soul to see so many converts!
:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## thebayratt

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Warms me heart and soul to see so many converts!
> :rofl::rofl::rofl:


Im going to warm your heart a little more then with this:

RH is holding rock steady @65% today, was 67% yesturday and now is 65%.....

ok......

*I'm a believer!! *

_Thanks guys!!!_


----------



## bigswol2

I've run a couple pounds of Esquisicat in my setups for like 5 years.


----------



## 1029henry

Still can't get past 58% in my 3 small tupperdors. I'm doing something wrong, but don't know what, since everybody else is getting good results.

For the last time, do you wet the hell out of this stuff or leave it dry? Our house is bone dry (SoCal). I'm ripping my hair out over this "relaxing" hobby. Maybe I'll take up golf LOL. Thanks, guys.


----------



## dukeofbluz

I have 3 16oz mason jars in a 100 qt cooler, all are full of KL and about 40% full of water, im holding at 65%. I would just add water or more dry litter accordingly until the RH is where you want it.

But remember im new at this!

Duke


----------



## Athion

1029henry said:


> Still can't get past 58% in my 3 small tupperdors. I'm doing something wrong, but don't know what, since everybody else is getting good results.
> 
> For the last time, do you wet the hell out of this stuff or leave it dry? Our house is bone dry (SoCal). I'm ripping my hair out over this "relaxing" hobby. Maybe I'll take up golf LOL. Thanks, guys.


LOL ok first off, deeeeep breath 

Ok, sounds like you just need more water is all. Also, very low temps (under 60* can lower your humidity). Basically in wet climates (like me, in Houston) you need very little water, but if it's very dry, you will need a lot 

Get some wood in those tupperdors (although fresh, dry wood will keep the humidity low for a few days while it seasons).

Make sure they are sealed up good....

Have a nice cigar 

Have a nice relaxing smoke


----------



## tkblazer

1029henry said:


> Still can't get past 58% in my 3 small tupperdors. I'm doing something wrong, but don't know what, since everybody else is getting good results.
> 
> For the last time, do you wet the hell out of this stuff or leave it dry? Our house is bone dry (SoCal). I'm ripping my hair out over this "relaxing" hobby. Maybe I'll take up golf LOL. Thanks, guys.


strange, i'm in OC as well and my cooler has been at 67rh for the past three weeks that its been setup. it was at its lowest point of 60rh while the boxes i put inside were seasoning. sounds like you may need to spray the kl


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

1029henry said:


> Still can't get past 58% in my 3 small tupperdors. I'm doing something wrong, but don't know what, since everybody else is getting good results.
> 
> For the last time, do you wet the hell out of this stuff or leave it dry? Our house is bone dry (SoCal). I'm ripping my hair out over this "relaxing" hobby. Maybe I'll take up golf LOL. Thanks, guys.


Hydrate 50% of the kitty litter just keep adding water till you get the R/H you want. But never more than 50% a couple of sprays with a bottle ain't gonna do it. Adding salt to the water raises the R/H as well didn't you read this thread from the beginning.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

thebayratt said:


> Im going to warm your heart a little more then with this:
> 
> RH is holding rock steady @65% today, was 67% yesturday and now is 65%.....
> 
> ok......
> 
> *I'm a believer!! *
> 
> _Thanks guys!!!_


You made my day!
:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
Glad it worked for you!


----------



## ptpablo

thebayratt said:


> Im going to warm your heart a little more then with this:
> 
> RH is holding rock steady @65% today, was 67% yesturday and now is 65%.....
> 
> ok......
> 
> *I'm a believer!! *
> 
> _Thanks guys!!!_


Glad your happy!!!!


----------



## 1029henry

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Hydrate 50% of the kitty litter just keep adding water till you get the R/H you want. But never more than 50% a couple of sprays with a bottle ain't gonna do it. Adding salt to the water raises the R/H as well didn't you read this thread from the beginning.


Yeah, I read the entire thread through a few times. I must have missed the more relevant parts re: hydrating the K/L. Plus, the thread is a bit confusing if digested all at once. Thanks for the tips!


----------



## TunaGod06

I converted over last night. Bought some Exquisicat and 12" X 4" filter bags from the aquarium section. Filled 4 of the filter bags with kitty litter, added water, and boom, sitting around 70%.

Thanks for this thread!

And for what it's worth, the filter bags work great with Heartfelt beads as well.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

1029henry said:


> Yeah, I read the entire thread through a few times. I must have missed the more relevant parts re: hydrating the K/L. Plus, the thread is a bit confusing if digested all at once. Thanks for the tips!





TunaGod06 said:


> I converted over last night. Bought some Exquisicat and 12" X 4" filter bags from the aquarium section. Filled 4 of the filter bags with kitty litter, added water, and boom, sitting around 70%.
> 
> Thanks for this thread!
> 
> And for what it's worth, the filter bags work great with Heartfelt beads as well.


:tu:tu:tu:tu:tu:tu:tu:tu:tu:tu:tu:tu:tu


----------



## Slowpokebill

So many of us are now using kitty litter I purpose that we call bad cigars "kitty sticks" not "dog rockets".


----------



## ptpablo

To all who have converted!!!! WELCOME!!!!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Yes welcome all converts!
:smoke2::smoke2::smoke2::smoke2::smoke2:


----------



## jswaykos

I couldn't find any of the aquarium filter bags, but I picked up some of those smaller mesh bags at Michael's and they seem to work well, too. 

But thanks for the KL tip, works like a charm!


----------



## Tman

jswaykos said:


> I couldn't find any of the aquarium filter bags, but I picked up some of those smaller mesh bags at Michael's and they seem to work well, too.
> 
> But thanks for the KL tip, works like a charm!


I've found the perfect ones 4" x 6" bags at Petsmart, but they also sell 4" x 12" bags at Petco near me.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Tman said:


> I've found the perfect ones 4" x 6" bags at Petsmart, but they also sell 4" x 12" bags at Petco near me.


The Petco Kitty Litter works great too use it all the time!


----------



## jswaykos

TonyBrooklyn said:


> The Petco Kitty Litter works great too use it all the time!


So now, not only are you pushing KL over beads/gel, you're pushing the cheaper store brand KL over the fancy stuff?!


----------



## Snagged

TonyBrooklyn said:


> The Petco Kitty Litter works great too use it all the time!


+1 to what Tony said...Petco Crystal Litter is what I use in my cooler. Works like a charm.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

jswaykos said:


> So now, not only are you pushing KL over beads/gel, you're pushing the cheaper store brand KL over the fancy stuff?!


The cheaper the better more money for cigars!



Snagged said:


> +1 to what Tony said...Petco Crystal Litter is what I use in my cooler. Works like a charm.


You know i actually like it better than the name brand stuff.


----------



## jswaykos

TonyBrooklyn said:


> The cheaper the better more money for cigars!
> 
> You know i actually like it better than the name brand stuff.


I totally agree with saving as much as possible on KL and putting it towards more smokes! So when/if my Exquisicat litter runs out, I'll be sure to pick up the store brand.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

:nod::nod::nod::nod::nod:
:smoke::smoke::smoke::smoke::smoke:


----------



## szyzk

Athion said:


> While you are in there pick up a mesh aquarium filter bag, they are usually under 1$ and have a drawstring and hold the beads (litter) nicely. You probably wont need to fill one for 125 ct, but you can always do half and tie it off ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have 2 like that in my Vino.


Bought everything this weekend (small bags were 89 cents). One 20ct is holding at 66% and both the other 20ct and the larger humi are holding at 67%. Awesome!


----------



## Athion

szyzk said:


> Bought everything this weekend (small bags were 89 cents). One 20ct is holding at 66% and both the other 20ct and the larger humi are holding at 67%. Awesome!


Welcome to the Dark.. err.. Cheap Side


----------



## szyzk

Athion said:


> Welcome to the Dark.. err.. Cheap Side


Definitely! Anyone on the fence about this, take it from a noob - just bite the bullet. I have more than enough KL for my needs, for my local smoking buddy and to gift away to other BOTLs - plus an extra couple pounds on top of that - all for the price of a few jars of crystals.

Also, since it's new to me, I've been watching over it like a hawk and it's doing just what it should. It's cheap and it's just as effective as all the other stuff.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

szyzk said:


> Bought everything this weekend (small bags were 89 cents). One 20ct is holding at 66% and both the other 20ct and the larger humi are holding at 67%. Awesome!





Athion said:


> Welcome to the Dark.. err.. Cheap Side





szyzk said:


> Definitely! Anyone on the fence about this, take it from a noob - just bite the bullet. I have more than enough KL for my needs, for my local smoking buddy and to gift away to other BOTLs - plus an extra couple pounds on top of that - all for the price of a few jars of crystals.
> 
> Also, since it's new to me, I've been watching over it like a hawk and it's doing just what it should. It's cheap and it's just as effective as all the other stuff.


Welcome all converts!:hug:


----------



## Bullcrap05

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I have been using bottled or distilled water for years. Really cant see a difference. Then again i change my Litter like i change my socks. I guess if i were married to a pile of beads. By married i mean they are so damn expensive! I don't want to replace them.
> I would realize that they are going to be in service a long time. So only distilled water is a must as is being careful not to rinse the salts away by over hydration . Placing them in panty hose etc. They are expensive and you place them in panty hose sounds like a marriage to me. But this discussion is about Kitty Litter not beads so all kidding aside. Its cheap enough that you can mess it up experiment do what works for you. Have fun its a hobby remember!:smoke2:


Tony,

I've been reading this thread for a while and was wondering how much kitty litter would I use in a small 120 count humidor? I figure once you have converted you take the humidifier device away? sorry man, I'm new at this and just curious how I would set this humidor with this kitty litter....I've read guys using coolers and such, can I use this in a cedar humidor or no?

So how does this work. i put whatever amount of kitty litter in a mesh bag or nilon and spray some water and put this in my humidor and see or do you test the beads in something else before putting it in the humidor...

Like I said, I'm a noob at this )


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Bullcrap05 said:


> Tony,
> 
> I've been reading this thread for a while and was wondering how much kitty litter would I use in a small 120 count humidor? I figure once you have converted you take the humidifier device away? sorry man, I'm new at this and just curious how I would set this humidor with this kitty litter....I've read guys using coolers and such, can I use this in a cedar humidor or no?
> 
> So how does this work. i put whatever amount of kitty litter in a mesh bag or nilon and spray some water and put this in my humidor and see or do you test the beads in something else before putting it in the humidor...
> 
> Like I said, I'm a noob at this )


I like keeping them in a container to expose the most surface area about 1/2 lb for your size. Hydrate no more than 50% or them clear your good to go. If your using a bag its a little harder to tell how many are hydrated. So i suggest spray well one time shake off excess place in humi see what R/H you got adjust as necessary


----------



## Bullcrap05

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I like keeping them in a container to expose the most surface area about 1/2 lb for your size. Hydrate no more than 50% or them clear your good to go. If your using a bag its a little harder to tell how many are hydrated. So i suggest spray well one time shake off excess place in humi see what R/H you got adjust as necessary


So you do take the humidifier device away if you use kitty litter, right? When you say 50%, from the 1\2 pound you take 50% of it and spray the water on it and leave the other 50% dry in that container?


----------



## szyzk

Bullcrap05 said:


> So you do take the humidifier device away if you use kitty litter, right? When you say 50%, from the 1\2 pound you take 50% of it and spray the water on it and leave the other 50% dry in that container?


As long as your humidor & cigars are properly seasoned, you will simply replace whatever humidification device you're currently using with the litter.

Go to the store and buy a small spray bottle for your distilled water. It's easier to use that then it is to wet some via the faucet or whatever.

I started small - I wet mine just a bit, mixed them up and put the container in my humidor. I let it sit for an hour and checked it; RH was at 62% so I took them out, sprayed them a little bit more, left them for two hours, and then it showed 66% so I left it alone. It was still at 66% this morning. I didn't worry about wetting a certain percentage of the litter or anything like that, I just sprayed it a few times and mixed everything together.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Bullcrap05 said:


> So you do take the humidifier device away if you use kitty litter, right? When you say 50%, from the 1\2 pound you take 50% of it and spray the water on it and leave the other 50% dry in that container?


Correct if the R/h is to high add more dry litter to low add more water. No other humidification device is needed. I do however run a different system myself in a 500 count humidor. I have an oasis in the winter and a container of dry litter. The oasis is active the litter passive, works quite well as there are no swings.:gossip:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

szyzk said:


> As long as your humidor & cigars are properly seasoned, you will simply replace whatever humidification device you're currently using with the litter.
> 
> Go to the store and buy a small spray bottle for your distilled water. It's easier to use that then it is to wet some via the faucet or whatever.
> 
> I started small - I wet mine just a bit, mixed them up and put the container in my humidor. I let it sit for an hour and checked it; RH was at 62% so I took them out, sprayed them a little bit more, left them for two hours, and then it showed 66% so I left it alone. It was still at 66% this morning. I didn't worry about wetting a certain percentage of the litter or anything like that, I just sprayed it a few times and mixed everything together.


This suggestion will work as well.


----------



## Athion

Also, something to keep in mind if you're new to this (or even if you're not  ) is that this is NOT advanced chemistry. Don't be counting beads and trying to make sure EXACTLY 50% are clear or whatever. Just take your time, do a little at a time, and see where it takes you. You will get the numbers you want quickly. You will also get a feel of how much liquid will make what effect on the RH in your enclosure (whatever it may be).

When I first set mine up I was literally in there (Vino is in a back bedroom) every hour or so peering into the thing seeing what the RH and temp were doing. I figured out pretty quick it just sits there on the same numbers all the time LOL


----------



## ptpablo

Bullcrap, what kind of humidification device do you have? if its a puck or a plastic rectangle you can pull them apart and put the litter in there. if the holes are to big, get some stockings and put them in there and then in the plastic device. this just helps keep the KL up and out of the way. just an idea. if it is a puck you will probably need 2 maybe 3.


----------



## Bullcrap05

ptpablo said:


> Bullcrap, what kind of humidification device do you have? if its a puck or a plastic rectangle you can pull them apart and put the litter in there. if the holes are to big, get some stockings and put them in there and then in the plastic device. this just helps keep the KL up and out of the way. just an idea. if it is a puck you will probably need 2 maybe 3.


Ya, i have a small rectangular plastic container with a sponge in it type of device...


----------



## russ812

Bullcrap05 said:


> Ya, i have a small rectangular plastic container with a sponge in it type of device...


Sounds like the perfect device to MacGuyver with some "unscented silica crystals"


----------



## MoreBeer

Wow, 4,000 page views on a kitty litter thread. Who woulda thunk it?????


----------



## thunderdan11

I am amazed at how well it works. My new cabinet humidor has been holding a steady 68 %. I am also using an oasis and a few pounds of litter and it is holding steady. Amazing................


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

MoreBeer said:


> Wow, 4,000 page views on a kitty litter thread. Who woulda thunk it?????


Oh don't worry that Jets page will catch up soon enough i would imagine!:crazy:


----------



## vtxcigar

OK, you guys have me intrigued enough to try this. When I get home from my business trip, I'm going to by some KL and give this a shot. I figure it's key to be sure the KL isn't used . . . :ask:

I have 3 humidors going, and have gel in one of them and just the foam deals in the others. I'll leave the gel one as is for now and start with the foam ones since they are the ones that seem to bounce around a bit on the amount of RH.

Thanks for the great tips!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Welcome Converts!
:thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## JustOneMoreStick

Here Mr Jones says Drink this kool aid.


Work good lasts long time.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

That was a sad day!
:frown::frown::frown::frown::frown:
:crazy::crazy::crazy::crazy::crazy:


----------



## Bullcrap05

ptpablo said:


> Bullcrap, what kind of humidification device do you have? if its a puck or a plastic rectangle you can pull them apart and put the litter in there. if the holes are to big, get some stockings and put them in there and then in the plastic device. this just helps keep the KL up and out of the way. just an idea. if it is a puck you will probably need 2 maybe 3.


When I do try this silica, do I keep the cigars in the box or would you guys get them out until I get a nice %?


----------



## Rock31

I left mine in, the KL worked like magic and the Rh stabilized very quick.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Bullcrap05 said:


> When I do try this silica, do I keep the cigars in the box or would you guys get them out until I get a nice %?


As Ray has said it stabilizes very quickly. So you may place them any way you wish.


----------



## bodia

So, Tony, on your active/passive set up, did you remove the foam from inside your Cigar Oasis? Is that filled with KL too??? If you did remove the foam, I'm just curious how hard it was to get apart. I have one that I haven't used, but will be putting back in service with the KL set up. Apologies if this was already asked, and answered. I've been following this thread for a while, and don't recall seeing it. After a couple of months on the fence, I'm finally ditching the beads and going the litter route.

Thanks for all of the pointers.

Jim


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Yes Jim it is filled with kitty litter as well. Real easy to take the top off sharp utility knife. Hot glue back together. Or drill a 1 inch hole in the top of cartridge dig the foam out!


----------



## Bullcrap05

TonyBrooklyn said:


> As Ray has said it stabilizes very quickly. So you may place them any way you wish.


My humidor is not stable right now. It's running high from 70 to 74%. I was wondering what would happen if I just put a dry litter bowl like you mentioned previously about 1\2 pound of exquisite in a 120 count humidor but didn't add water to it and also kept my humidifier sponge inside the humidor? Wouldn't this just lower my temp down?

Just curious....


----------



## Tman

Bullcrap05 said:


> My humidor is not stable right now. It's running high from 70 to 74%. I was wondering what would happen if I just put a dry litter bowl like you mentioned previously about 1\2 pound of exquisite in a 120 count humidor but didn't add water to it and also kept my humidifier sponge inside the humidor? Wouldn't this just lower my temp down?
> 
> Just curious....


Using a dry KL would be a good idea. It's basically a desiccant in its dry form.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Bullcrap05 said:


> My humidor is not stable right now. It's running high from 70 to 74%. I was wondering what would happen if I just put a dry litter bowl like you mentioned previously about 1\2 pound of exquisite in a 120 count humidor but didn't add water to it and also kept my humidifier sponge inside the humidor? Wouldn't this just lower my temp down?
> 
> Just curious....


I am confused by your post you say temp kitty litter has nothing to do with temp but rather R/H. In the summer i run dry litter and maintain 60-63% R/h depending on where you live that might work for you as well. Never add water unless necessary sometimes there is already enough moisture in the air. Adding more moisture only compounds the problem. I think this is where many get confused.


----------



## gahdzila

Stephane - what do you have in your humidor now? The sponge and litter? How many cigars? Is your humi close to full? Here's what I would try if I were you: Take the sponge out and try just dry litter first. Watch it close for a couple of days, and your RH should start falling. When your RH starts to approach the low end (say, if you prefer a RH of 65-68%, when it gets down to 65%) of where you want it, start misting your litter with a little distilled water. Just a tiny bit of mist at a time. Check it maybe once or twice a day. Stop adding water when it stabilizes at about the halfway mark of your prefered RH (say, 66 if you like 65-68, for instance). If you still seem to be having wide swings in RH, it may be that you don't have enough litter. It takes more litter volume than beads for the same size humidor.

The above poster is correct, this will not affect your temperature at all, only your relative humidity.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Yes Clifford is correct in his approach only add water when needed slowly. Also he is correct about the amount to use. On average i find twice as much litter as you would use beads.:beerchug:


----------



## dukeofbluz

im new at this, but this is what I did.
The jars with litter were moist, I also had a jar of water. once the humidity reached the right level, I removed the jar of water. Been holding steady at 67%

Duke


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Nice set-up!:dude:


----------



## gahdzila

Nice looking stash and setup, Jeffrey. Tell me about those trays you've got in there. Where'd you get 'em? Are they the same as the cheaphumidors.com ones? How many smokes do they hold? Can you stack them (looks like you've got a couple of them stacked)? Thanks ;-)


----------



## Athion

Those look like the $10 trays from CH. If they are, you can stack them but they are the exact same size (no notches or anything for stability).

I have 2 in my vinotemp and can get roughly 14 cigars in one layer, and can go about 3 high (Your RG may vary). 3 high pokes above the rim a bit though, so you can't stack them in a cooler then. I'll try and post some pics shortly to illustrate what I'm saying 

They are pretty decently constructed, but nothing to write home about. Well worth the $10 for sure


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN

My cats pissed all over my humidor and its all your fault Tony!!!!! Now I need your address so I can send you a bill for all my ruined cigars!!!!!

LMAO Just Kidding!!!! Kitty Litter has been working like magic since I listened to Tony and ditched the Floral Foam!!!!! *Thanks Jarhead!!!!!!!*


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

_Semper Fidelis Bro __Semper Fidelis_!:beerchug:


----------



## Lazzzzze

To be perfectly honest, I don't want that stuff anywhere near my cigars. Just saying


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Its the same as beads i have challenged the best to show me a difference. No one has to date. Silica is Silica plain and simple. I pass the word on to others as i was a non believer at first as well.:amen:


----------



## Bullcrap05

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I am confused by your post you say temp kitty litter has nothing to do with temp but rather R/H. In the summer i run dry litter and maintain 60-63% R/h depending on where you live that might work for you as well. Never add water unless necessary sometimes there is already enough moisture in the air. Adding more moisture only compounds the problem. I think this is where many get confused.


I placed a small container with dry exquisite last night and left my humidifer device in as well to see. This morning it was reading 69\69%...I'll check tonight again if it drops or if it will be steady.

Thanks again boys for the info...


----------



## Rock31

Lazzzzze said:


> To be perfectly honest, I don't want that stuff anywhere near my cigars. Just saying


is there a reason why? I am very curious what kind of affect you think it may have on your cigars. They are 100% silica and have no scent.


----------



## Tman

Rock31 said:


> is there a reason why? I am very curious what kind of affect you think it may have on your cigars. They are 100% silica and have no scent.


I'm also interested in this as well. If anything, I'd be more worried about Heartfelt dosing with some unknown chemical to the silica gels (lithium chloride).


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Rock31 said:


> is there a reason why? I am very curious what kind of affect you think it may have on your cigars. They are 100% silica and have no scent.


I am curious as well. Is it the fact that its used for Kitty Litter that bothers you. Because beads were originally manufactured to store art and antiques.Neither product was originally intended to store cigars.:scared:


----------



## teedles915

Alright guys I think I'm gonna take the litter plunge. I have a new humi going into the building process with Ed soon and want to try this out. Just wanna make sure that I am on the right road here. So this is the correct stuff right?

Amazon.com: Pestell Clear Choice Low Track Silica Crystals Cat Litter: Kitchen & Dining


----------



## mrmikey32

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I am curious as well. Is it the fact that its used for Kitty Litter that bothers you. Because beads were originally manufactured to store art and antiques.Neither product was originally intended to store cigars.:scared:


same thing with boveda packs.....


----------



## Sarge

I had crap luck w/ beads... Apparently I ordered only enough that they told me order. Not exactly enough for what I needed to order. Which is the rule stating that when ordering HF beads to order twice as much as they tell you to... not that they're bad but... I've found kitty litter to be just as good and obviously quite cheaper.... I kind of laughed and scoffed @ the idea but the fact of the matter is silica is silica. The only nice thing about beads is the fact the hold a steady predetermined rH% where as w/ KL you might have to play with it a bit to get where you want...


anyway the reason I really chimed in. I have a plastic container on the top shelf of my humidor for kl. Doesn't quite hold enough rH% but it's close enough & since it's more of an aging/resting tray because it's so large perhaps a lower rH% is better anyway. Then I have the beads that were supposedly enough for my humidor in the bottom two drawers atm. However once I get my bag of KL tomorrow I'd like to swap them into tupperdors and use strictly KL. the problem is I don't exactly know or have anything to put them in. I'm using a peanut lid and the bottom of SNUS tins for my beads atm. So I was wondering what kind of suggestions you guys might have. I want something efficient, something that will hold sufficient litter to hold a solid rH% while taking up as little space as possible. Included, if it might help is a picture of the 3 drawer humidor I have. hopefully someone can tell me exactly what I need for maximum space because as it is this humidor is way too small already. thanks!

I have a 3 drawer glass top... it's the two smaller drawers I could use a hand in finding something for... hate to go buy something too small that doesn't hold enough litter, or something larger than I need that takes up valuable space so hopefully can help... thanks again


----------



## mrmikey32

i would order the heartfelt tubes... or find something like it. I have a travel one, and I think i am going to go that route.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

teedles915 said:


> Alright guys I think I'm gonna take the litter plunge. I have a new humi going into the building process with Ed soon and want to try this out. Just wanna make sure that I am on the right road here. So this is the correct stuff right?
> 
> Amazon.com: Pestell Clear Choice Low Track Silica Crystals Cat Litter: Kitchen & Dining


That will work fine any unscented silica will!:thumb:


----------



## gahdzila

teedles915 said:


> Alright guys I think I'm gonna take the litter plunge. I have a new humi going into the building process with Ed soon and want to try this out. Just wanna make sure that I am on the right road here. So this is the correct stuff right?
> 
> Amazon.com: Pestell Clear Choice Low Track Silica Crystals Cat Litter: Kitchen & Dining


That's the stuff. The one you linked to is kinda expensive, though - a 4 lb bag for $12.37.

I'm using ExquisiCat brand - only $14.99 for an 8 lb tub from PetSmart:
ExquisiCat® Crystals Cat Litter - Litter - Cat - PetSmart

True, you don't need 8 pounds unless you're humidifying a whole room LOL. But I've occasionally had my humidity spike (mostly from crazy changing weather conditions here...but I'm sure it's partly from me accidentally overspraying it, too) and it's just so easy to just toss the used litter in the garbage and start over with fresh dry litter. So, though 8 pounds is still probably going to last me forever, I do actually go through the stuff. And I've always got extra in case another BOTL wants to try some out. More for cheaper is always better than less for more expensive in my book :thumb:


----------



## TXsmoker

mrmikey32 said:


> i would order the heartfelt tubes... or find something like it. I have a travel one, and I think i am going to go that route.


I wouldnt. The tubes restrict airflow to the beads. I had a medium tube and it wouldnt hold humidity in a 25ct humi. I took apart the puck that held the floral foam, filled it with KL and havent had a problem since. And the puck holds less than a 1/4 of the volume as the tube did. My HF beads all hit the trash and got replaced with cheaper, better KL.


----------



## UncleFester

Been browsing this KL thread as I'm looking for a RH method for the new humi I purchased. Everyone here seems to be satisfied with 62-65% humidity whereas I was thinking 70% would be optimal for me. With proper spraying and fiddling, will the KL hold steady at 70% or is it more adept at maintaining in the 65% range?

Sorry if this was brought up earlier, but I get impatient after 8-9 pages.:yield:

Thanks!


----------



## Rock31

You can keep it at 70 with KL, as you said just spray more of your litter.


----------



## Snagged

I store my smokes in a cooler at 70% with KL with no problems. Several of my favorites (CAO Brazilias, for example) smoke better at lower humidities, though. I keep a smaller humidor at about 55-60% where I keep the ones I'll smoke soon "on deck," so to speak. 

Storing at 70 gives me a little more cushion to catch and correct a humidity problem. With KL, my setup has NEVER gone above 71 or 72. However, when the crystals need a spritzing and the humidity starts to drop, I've got more time to notice that I have a problem before I get so low as to damage my sticks, and then to correct it without taking drastic measures that cause huge humidity swings. 

Storing ALL my sticks at 60-65 just makes me nervous.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

UncleFester said:


> Been browsing this KL thread as I'm looking for a RH method for the new humi I purchased. Everyone here seems to be satisfied with 62-65% humidity whereas I was thinking 70% would be optimal for me. With proper spraying and fiddling, will the KL hold steady at 70% or is it more adept at maintaining in the 65% range?
> 
> Sorry if this was brought up earlier, but I get impatient after 8-9 pages.:yield:
> 
> Thanks!


I have seen people maintain 75% R/H with litter. Why anyone would want to is beyond me. But it is possible!:smoke2:


----------



## Tman

Snagged said:


> I store my smokes in a cooler at 70% with KL with no problems. Several of my favorites (CAO Brazilias, for example) smoke better at lower humidities, though. I keep a smaller humidor at about 55-60% where I keep the ones I'll smoke soon "on deck," so to speak.
> 
> Storing at 70 gives me a little more cushion to catch and correct a humidity problem. With KL, my setup has NEVER gone above 71 or 72. However, when the crystals need a spritzing and the humidity starts to drop, I've got more time to notice that I have a problem before I get so low as to damage my sticks, and then to correct it without taking drastic measures that cause huge humidity swings.
> 
> Storing ALL my sticks at 60-65 just makes me nervous.


There shouldn't be any range that you can't keep with KL, but there are ranges that would be easier to keep than others, depending on your humidor and geographical setup.


----------



## Bullcrap05

UncleFester said:


> Been browsing this KL thread as I'm looking for a RH method for the new humi I purchased. Everyone here seems to be satisfied with 62-65% humidity whereas I was thinking 70% would be optimal for me. With proper spraying and fiddling, will the KL hold steady at 70% or is it more adept at maintaining in the 65% range?
> 
> Sorry if this was brought up earlier, but I get impatient after 8-9 pages.:yield:
> 
> Thanks!


I have added some KL to my humidor and I kept my humidifier device in though since this summer or spring will be my first with this humidor and I'm not sure how the humidity will be. Anyways, I was always getting 71% to 74% without KL. I'm now getting a steady read of 69\68% and I didn't spray the KL with water. Just kept the KL dry as some of the guys said. So far so good...

Hope this helps...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Bullcrap05 said:


> I have added some KL to my humidor and I kept my humidifier device in though since this summer or spring will be my first with this humidor and I'm not sure how the humidity will be. Anyways, I was always getting 71% to 74% without KL. I'm now getting a steady read of 69\68% and I didn't spray the KL with water. Just kept the KL dry as some of the guys said. So far so good...
> 
> Hope this helps...


That's absolutely right and i can't stress this enough don't add moisture unless you need to. This is where many make their mistake. i run dry litter fom spring right into the beginning of winter and maintain 60-63% R/H. Even now in the dead of winter i only spray when the R/H drops below 60.:smoke2:


----------



## audio1der

I haven't spritzed my KL in almost 10 months.
It's so easy and dependable it's almost too good to be true.


----------



## UncleFester

Appreciate the info! Ed is starting my humidor on Sunday. When I get it, I'll use the Herf N Turf seasoning method with the sponge and then add the KL when I get to the stabilization phase.

Thanks to all responses!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

:tu:tu:tu:tu:tu


----------



## UncleFester

There does seem to be something inherently wrong with spending $400 for a new custom made humidor and then filling it with kitty litter.

I'll get over it though! You're the man TonyBrooklyn!! :bowdown:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

UncleFester said:


> There does seem to be something inherently wrong with spending $400 for a new custom made humidor and then filling it with kitty litter.
> 
> I'll get over it though! You're the man TonyBrooklyn!! :bowdown:


You know i used to think the same way. I only used beads i figured it cost more its better. Why spend all that money on humidors cigars then skimp on the beads. Then i met someone who had more money and cigars than i did. He used litter the rest is history. With all the money you save just think of what else you can buy!
:smoke2::smoke2::smoke2::smoke2::smoke2:


----------



## Stubby

Guess what I did today?


----------



## Rock31

Cover the cat with a cigar drawing!


----------



## teedles915

Guys if anyone wants to sale or trade for a couple lbs of litter, let me know. I am having trouble finding them locally and want to try them out before I order some.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Stubby said:


> Guess what I did today?


Need i say it!!!!!!!!!!
KITTY LITTER ROCKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:lever::lever::lever:


----------



## ptpablo

teedles915 said:


> Guys if anyone wants to sale or trade for a couple lbs of litter, let me know. I am having trouble finding them locally and want to try them out before I order some.


I got this PM sent!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cool!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:grouphug:


----------



## Sarge

got my 1oo pound bag of Tracksless today, wOOt! Now to only figure out wtf to put them in for the smaller drawers so I hit 65ish% and take up minimum space.  as it is I don't have enough space to begin with.  so far the top bounced back from dipping to 50% the past couple days to 60% so that should be set and stable w/in the next day or two. :tu


----------



## Rock31

Where the heck did you get a 100 pound bag of Crystals?

Well now you have enough for three lifetimes


----------



## Sarge

Rock31 said:


> Where the heck did you get a 100 pound bag of Crystals?
> 
> Well now you have enough for three lifetimes


Lol, sorry, a little exaggeration. It's only 7lbs but it's still enough to last dam near a lifetime.  of course that's going to change by years end I'm sure. Already rocking my 3 drawer, a small humidor is seasoning, have a tupperdor full, and all this has happened in just over a month.  Good thing I don't have money for those few boxes I want to buy because next up looks like a coolidor. :tu before I know it this 7lb bag is going to be enough for every 6 months.


----------



## Tman

Rock31 said:


> Cover the cat with a cigar drawing!


What? That's asinine!


----------



## Rock31

Ok T that picture looks better! Now put that on the litter container.


----------



## UncleFester

I believe this is the same stuff:

*Just the Crystals® -- #1 Best Selling Crystal Cat Litter on Amazon! Fragrance Free & Conveniently Packaged with TWO Pre-measured 4.4lb Bags Per Box*

Amazon.com for $15.95


----------



## Josh Lucky 13

I went out and bought some kl last week but had not figured out how I wanted to use it. I bought the mesh bags but wanted something different. I used to play paintball a few years ago and used a pump gun (it was cheaper on paint and I could keep up with the faster guns on the field) and used to carry all my paint around in these 10 rd tubes. These where basically plastic cigar tubes. I gt the Idea to fill it full of holes then load the crystal in it and hydrate it. This way it only takes up the space of a cigar. I am in my trial run right now and still have my block humidifier in there. If this idea works out how I hope may just have my old random paintball tubes in there for my humidifier. Will let you guys know how it goes.

I think the cat on the front of exquisite cat need a cigar in its mouth.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Josh Lucky 13 said:


> I went out and bought some kl last week but had not figured out how I wanted to use it. I bought the mesh bags but wanted something different. I used to play paintball a few years ago and used a pump gun (it was cheaper on paint and I could keep up with the faster guns on the field) and used to carry all my paint around in these 10 rd tubes. These where basically plastic cigar tubes. I gt the Idea to fill it full of holes then load the crystal in it and hydrate it. This way it only takes up the space of a cigar. I am in my trial run right now and still have my block humidifier in there. If this idea works out how I hope may just have my old random paintball tubes in there for my humidifier. Will let you guys know how it goes.
> 
> I think the cat on the front of exquisite cat need a cigar in its mouth.


Open up the block humidifier and put the litter in there close it back up. I personally like small Tupperware i spread the litter out like you would beads. Expose the most surface area for maximum effect.
:bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce:


----------



## SanchoAnchovy

Thanks for the thread, Tony. I've been playing around with cat litter in a tupperdore for about a month, trying to get the RH right but with no luck.

Then, yesterday, I did some re-reading and picked up a spray bottle instead of dripping water in, and - hey, presto! - a beautiful 65% all day. Pays to pay attention sometimes.


----------



## Boston Rog

I bought some kitty litter from Amazon just so i can have when i buy a bigger humi much cheaper then the heartfelt beads.


----------



## Tman

Bought some more humidifier, gutted out the green floral foam and stuffed it with Kitty Litter! I'm seasoning these Kitty Litter to use it on my other humidors! 

I'm loving these containers! lane:


----------



## rcruz1211

Alright, I read enough and I can't take it anymore!!!! I'm going to get some kitty litter tomorrow.


----------



## Zfog

The other day my wife was making our grocery list and I told her to put down kitty litter. She said "we don't even have a cat". I just smiled, and she said "damn cigars huh".
She knows now that when I am looking for something strange it is for cigars! Unfortunately we went to target and they didn't have the right kind. so my hunt will continue, right now I have about 1.5 pounds of beads but I want to add more humidification and it is definately going to be beads!


----------



## Max_Power

Zfog said:


> The other day my wife was making our grocery list and I told her to put down kitty litter. She said "we don't even have a cat". I just smiled, and she said "damn cigars huh".
> She knows now that when I am looking for something strange it is for cigars! Unfortunately we went to target and they didn't have the right kind. so my hunt will continue, right now I have about 1.5 pounds of beads but I want to add more humidification and it is definately going to be beads!


They have it at Wally-mart by my house. Let me know and ill pick up a bag for you.


----------



## Tman

Zfog said:


> The other day my wife was making our grocery list and I told her to put down kitty litter. She said "we don't even have a cat". I just smiled, and she said "damn cigars huh".
> She knows now that when I am looking for something strange it is for cigars! Unfortunately we went to target and they didn't have the right kind. so my hunt will continue, right now I have about 1.5 pounds of beads but I want to add more humidification and it is definately going to be beads!


Petco carries these. I believe they are non-scented
PETCO Crystals Cat Litter: Silica Cat Litter at PETCO


----------



## Boston Rog

I picked up 8lb bag on Amazon called Litter Works Crystal Litter $12.99 plus shipping came out to $19.98 total shipped to my home.


----------



## Hall25

Tman said:


> Petco carries these. I believe they are non-scented
> PETCO Crystals Cat Litter: Silica Cat Litter at PETCO


Exact bag I picked up...It work GREAT!!

JH


----------



## Josh Lucky 13

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Open up the block humidifier and put the litter in there close it back up. I personally like small Tupperware i spread the litter out like you would beads. Expose the most surface area for maximum effect.


Yeah Tony I have read in this thread about others doing that and will probably get around to it eventually but as I check RH right now I am good and seems to be holding. but I will probably replace the block with my tube idea and the maybe convert the block over to start humidifying my old wine fridge???


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

SanchoAnchovy said:


> Thanks for the thread, Tony. I've been playing around with cat litter in a tupperdore for about a month, trying to get the RH right but with no luck.
> 
> Then, yesterday, I did some re-reading and picked up a spray bottle instead of dripping water in, and - hey, presto! - a beautiful 65% all day. Pays to pay attention sometimes.


Your welcome you know its a long thread. That's why i stop in from time to time to see if anyone has a question. Glad it worked for you!
:bounce:


Josh Lucky 13 said:


> Yeah Tony I have read in this thread about others doing that and will probably get around to it eventually but as I check RH right now I am good and seems to be holding. but I will probably replace the block with my tube idea and the maybe convert the block over to start humidifying my old wine fridge???


Just remember your gonna need twice as much litter as you would use beads. That seems to be the magic number especially in a fridge!:bounce:


----------



## BigDaddyBry

Well, I think I'm about to take the plunge:dude: Just wondering what you guys think is a good amount for a packed to the gills El Diablo? I've got a pound of HF 65% beads in there now and it's been a constant battle so far this winter. I can barely get it over 58-60%. I did the salt test just last week to make sure that my Xicar hygrometer was good and it was reading 76%. Are the "just the crystals" from Amazon ok?


----------



## teedles915

With two pounds on the way from a wonderful BOTL I am ready to begin the adventure. I have read on here several times that the litter is much better at absorbing than giving off. I am having trouble with my RH being a little low for my comfort. Would it be adviseable to add a distilled water source to the humi? I figure if I put in a sponge soaked in distliied water in the humi the litter will soak up the excess leaving the correct amount of humidity. Is this correct?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

BigDaddyBry said:


> Well, I think I'm about to take the plunge:dude: Just wondering what you guys think is a good amount for a packed to the gills El Diablo? I've got a pound of HF 65% beads in there now and it's been a constant battle so far this winter. I can barely get it over 58-60%. I did the salt test just last week to make sure that my Xicar hygrometer was good and it was reading 76%. Are the "just the crystals" from Amazon ok?





teedles915 said:


> With two pounds on the way from a wonderful BOTL I am ready to begin the adventure. I have read on here several times that the litter is much better at absorbing than giving off. I am having trouble with my RH being a little low for my comfort. Would it be adviseable to add a distilled water source to the humi? I figure if I put in a sponge soaked in distliied water in the humi the litter will soak up the excess leaving the correct amount of humidity. Is this correct?


As a rule of thumb i have found a good starting point is twice as much litter as you would use beads. Hydrate to no more than 50% any un scented Silica will work sand is sand. Good luck gents if you have any more questions don't hesitate to ask. That is what this thread is all about!
:high5::rockon::bounce:


----------



## TheFreakShow

teedles915 said:


> With two pounds on the way from a wonderful BOTL I am ready to begin the adventure. I have read on here several times that the litter is much better at absorbing than giving off. I am having trouble with my RH being a little low for my comfort. Would it be adviseable to add a distilled water source to the humi? I figure if I put in a sponge soaked in distliied water in the humi the litter will soak up the excess leaving the correct amount of humidity. Is this correct?


This hasn't been my experience. I live in an extremely dry climate, 20 deg F this morning and not a drop of frost in site. I have no problem keeping my 75 count humi or my edgestar-28 at 65%. As a matter of fact it is so good I only check maybe once a week and only add water every 3 or 4 weeks.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Can't say enough good things about Kitty litter its cheap and it works!


----------



## Sarge

Tman said:


> Bought some more humidifier, gutted out the green floral foam and stuffed it with Kitty Litter! I'm seasoning these Kitty Litter to use it on my other humidors!
> 
> I'm loving these containers! lane:


you know that's not a bad idea... still doesn't help me for the bottom two drawers but if one of these holds enough litter to keep the top stable I'd be saving quite a bit of room for more smokes up there. Might have to give this a try. :tu


----------



## Tman

Sarge said:


> you know that's not a bad idea... still doesn't help me for the bottom two drawers but if one of these holds enough litter to keep the top stable I'd be saving quite a bit of room for more smokes up there. Might have to give this a try. :tu


I actually never keep my humidifiers in the bottom. I should, but I put it on the top tray to save space. I just put it in the bottom for seasoning the KL.


----------



## xhris

I know the folks at heartfelt are good people so i feel bad asking this question. But did anyone make the switch from beads to KL and see better results? I've been having some issues with my beads keeping up with low humidity. I feel like it takes a week or more to catch up and then i open my humi once and it drops again for another week!

Would you say KL is the SAME as beads or BETTER bc if its the same ill just sick with beads.


----------



## Phantasos

Hello Everyone,

I have been in the process of seasoning my humidor, and want to replace the circular sponge humidifier with KL- if I take out the sponge material and replace it with KL- will that be enough for a 50 ct?


Also on a side note- I tried the paper test on this humidor, on a large piece of paper it works, but about 4 inches I can pull it right out- am i wasting my time with this humidor and should go out and buy one with a better seal?

I also feel retarded because as carful as I was trying to be, I splashed some DW on about 1/3 of the bottom of the humi and franticly tried to dab up all excess water....

I have been searching all day trying to find specific answers, but to no avail

Thanks in Advance,
Phantasos


----------



## Tman

Phantasos said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I have been in the process of seasoning my humidor, and want to replace the circular sponge humidifier with KL- if I take out the sponge material and replace it with KL- will that be enough for a 50 ct?
> 
> Also on a side note- I tried the paper test on this humidor, on a large piece of paper it works, but about 4 inches I can pull it right out- am i wasting my time with this humidor and should go out and buy one with a better seal?
> 
> I also feel retarded because as carful as I was trying to be, I splashed some DW on about 1/3 of the bottom of the humi and franticly tried to dab up all excess water....
> 
> I have been searching all day trying to find specific answers, but to no avail
> 
> Thanks in Advance,
> Phantasos


You probably will need more humidifier than that. You can always add a little more after if you have trouble maintaining humidity.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

xhris said:


> I know the folks at heartfelt are good people so i feel bad asking this question. But did anyone make the switch from beads to KL and see better results? I've been having some issues with my beads keeping up with low humidity. I feel like it takes a week or more to catch up and then i open my humi once and it drops again for another week!
> 
> Would you say KL is the SAME as beads or BETTER bc if its the same ill just sick with beads.


Nah beads have to work better after all they cost more money. That was my attitude for years i am not putting that litter box in my humi. You know what i had to see someone with more cigars and money than i using it. That is really stupid now that i think about it. I personally see no difference between the two as far as performance kitty litter drops high R/H faster than beads. The big deference is the price its your call.


----------



## Athion

xhris said:


> Would you say KL is the SAME as beads or BETTER bc if its the same ill just sick with beads.


I cant say its the same or better... but I can say this. For like 6$ you can try out the litter and see how it works for your application. The thing Ive noticed is that is seems to be "tunable" depending on how much water you add (or dont add as the case may be). When I was first setting up my Vino I was able to dial in all sorts of RH levels, from low sixties to high 70s) Not that anyone wants high 70s, but its possible with the litter. I would assume that ould translate to being able to put out more moisture if needed?

My advice, just put your beads in a ziplock bag, toss some KL in there and see what happens. Worst case they are no better (or worse)... you'll figure it out pretty quickly. If they aren't better, toss them. You're out a whopping $6-8. Much cheaper than going the other way  LOL


----------



## audio1der

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Nah beads have to work better after all they cost more money. That was my attitude for years i am not putting that litter box in my humi. You know what i had to see someone with more cigars and money than i using it. That is really stupid now that i think about it. I personally see no difference between the two as far as performance kitty litter drops high R/H faster than beads. The big deference is the price its your call.


Smart man- heed his words!
I could never afford to replace my collection, and I trust it implicitly to KL. What more can I say?


----------



## teedles915

Athion said:


> I cant say its the same or better... but I can say this. For like 6$ you can try out the litter and see how it works for your application. The thing Ive noticed is that is seems to be "tunable" depending on how much water you add (or dont add as the case may be). When I was first setting up my Vino I was able to dial in all sorts of RH levels, from low sixties to high 70s) Not that anyone wants high 70s, but its possible with the litter. I would assume that ould translate to being able to put out more moisture if needed?
> 
> My advice, just put your beads in a ziplock bag, toss some KL in there and see what happens. Worst case they are no better (or worse)... you'll figure it out pretty quickly. If they aren't better, toss them. You're out a whopping $6-8. Much cheaper than going the other way  LOL


I've seen several times on here that kitty litter can be tuneable. How is this done? My cigars tend to smoke best when around 63 or 64%. I would love to be able to keep my cigars in that range all the time if possible.


----------



## bodia

"Smart man- heed his words!
I could never afford to replace my collection, and I trust it implicitly to KL. What more can I say?"


I'd have to concur. I went from beads to KL and an Oasis between Christmas and New Year. Couldn't be happier.


----------



## Josh Lucky 13

thanks to this thread I will never buy beads. I have a block humidifier and some kl and its is perfect 65% May go to straight kl but too lazy to open up the block to do it.


----------



## Athion

teedles915 said:


> I've seen several times on here that kitty litter can be tuneable. How is this done? My cigars tend to smoke best when around 63 or 64%. I would love to be able to keep my cigars in that range all the time if possible.


It would be hard to get them that low in an already set up Humidor I would think. Since as soon as you put dry litter in it, they would then match up to whats in there... and I hesitate to advise you to let it "dry out" some...

If it s a fresh Humi though (seasoned but wth no cigars) or a Vino, its cake, just put them in dry, and add TINY amounts of water to get them up to where you want... You might not have to do anything to them if you want low 60s


----------



## gahdzila

teedles915 said:


> I've seen several times on here that kitty litter can be tuneable. How is this done? My cigars tend to smoke best when around 63 or 64%. I would love to be able to keep my cigars in that range all the time if possible.


Well, here's my personal experience. It could be that I've been doing something wrong all this time, I dunno, but it's what's been going on for me.

I found even heartfelt beads to be "tuneable" to an extent. I bought all 65% beads. If I "overwet" my beads, I could get the humidity up to 68% in my desktop humidor, and accidently got it as high as 72% in my coolidor. Yes, using nothing but those "guaranteed" 65% beads. Note that when I say "overwet," I don't mean I soaked them. Just trial and error in learning exactly how much water to use. Also, by using fewer beads and very little water, I could get 65% heartfelt beads to hold a rock solid 62%.

So....I said that to make these two points - 
First, there has been talk of using small amounts of salt to "tune" kitty litter (I think there's probably some truth to this), and of holding kitty litter in a certain humidity for a period of time to "train" it (personally, I think this is baloney. No offence to anyone who does this or has had success with this...but it just sounds like smoke and mirrors to me). What works for me with KL and what I advise - 1 - make sure you're using enough KL, and 2 - add tiny amounts of water via a spray bottle, a little at a time, over the course of days. It takes a little tinkering, but you'll eventually develop a feel for how much and how often to spray. Once you get your RH where you want it, and you get the hang of using it, you'll be able to hold your RH wherever you want.

And secondly - In my experience, heartfelt beads do NOT outperform KL. Heartfelt beads work, and they work well, and they have the advantage of being able to use a smaller volume vs. KL. I'm totally willing to accept that I may have done something wrong, but I personally never got those "rock solid" "spray it and forget it" humidity levels with heartfelt beads.

Is KL better? Define "better." LOL. I personally haven't seen any difference at all in the two products except for price. My RH is more stable now with KL...but I think that's because I've developed a "feel" for how to use it correctly, and because KL is so cheap I'm using MUCH MUCH more of it now than I was using Heartfelt beads.

So, to answer your question....is KL tuneable? Sorta. Make sure you're using enough (can't stress this enough!), and slightly vary the amount of water, and you should be able to "tune" your KL to the RH you desire.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

audio1der said:


> Smart man- heed his words!
> I could never afford to replace my collection, and I trust it implicitly to KL. What more can I say?





bodia said:


> "Smart man- heed his words!
> I could never afford to replace my collection, and I trust it implicitly to KL. What more can I say?"
> 
> I'd have to concur. I went from beads to KL and an Oasis between Christmas and New Year. Couldn't be happier.





Josh Lucky 13 said:


> thanks to this thread I will never buy beads. I have a block humidifier and some kl and its is perfect 65% May go to straight kl but too lazy to open up the block to do it.


Thanks for your kind words gentleman. Glad to see you all love Kitty Litter as much as i do. There are many that refuse to switch you can lead the horse to water.:dunno: _KITTY LITTER ROCKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!_:couch2:


----------



## Zfog

I am a new litter convert!!!

*Kitty litter is freakin awesome!!!*

I have it in my Edgestar and I love it. With the beads I was stuck at 65%, with the KL I can adjust a little higher or lower if needed. Works awesome and is rock solid where i want it!!

:first::first::first::first::first::first::grouphug::first::first::first::first::first::first:


----------



## TXsmoker

Zfog said:


> I am a new litter convert!!!
> 
> *Kitty litter is freakin awesome!!!*
> 
> I have it in my Edgestar and I love it. With the beads I was stuck at 65%, with the KL I can adjust a little higher or lower if needed. Works awesome and is rock solid where i want it!!
> 
> :first::first::first::first::first::first::grouphug::first::first::first::first::first::first:


2 humi's and a small cooler, all KL, all stable. Im glad Tony let me know about this stuff.


----------



## paul01036

clintgeek said:


> My office hovers around 50%rH, I put in plenty of litter, sprayed it lightly (about 40-50% wet) and it holds at 65%rH like magic. I'd swear this stuff was designed for humidors. Even with winter approaching the rH doesn't change significantly in the house here in North Texas. We'll see what happens but I don't expect much to change.
> 
> As a side note, try mentioning kitty litter on some of those *other* places on the internet! They all swear you're crazy! Talk about a flame war! The bottom line is, just try it! If you watch your hygro until you are convinced then you have nothing to lose but $10 for 10lbs of litter. Compare that to the $32/lb for the beads! I'm sure the beads work and are a great product specially made for the purpose, but I swear to you that the litter does too.
> 
> Remember, we aren't talking about the gravel type gray rocks that you automatically think of with kitty litter. These are white and opaque, just like the other stuff. It honestly looks nothing like kitty litter. Just call it gel and nobody knows the difference.


OK, you have gotton my attention. What type of litter do you use.. If you can say the brand it will help. i'm sure there are several options.


----------



## Zfog

paul01036 said:


> OK, you have gotton my attention. What type of litter do you use.. If you can say the brand it will help. i'm sure there are several options.


It's the stuff that is 100 percent silica. Not the clay stuff. Unscented also!


----------



## 1029henry

Abandoned beads for KL a few months ago, my igloodor and 4 tupperdors holding at 64-65 % since. Thanks, Tony!


----------



## ptpablo

Kitty Litter ROCKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:dude::dude::dude::dude::dude:


----------



## Richterscale

So I grabbed a 120q cooler and filled it with some boxes and a couple of trays full of sticks ... I added a 9x9 tin pan with about 4 cups of litter in it... as well as a couple of smaller tupperware containers each containing 2-3 cups of litter at different parts of the cooler. I sprayed them around 40% moist and I'm seeing my RH about 59-60... would you think I'd need more litter or more moisture for the litter I have? I suppose I should just tinker and figure it out. 

Also, I've seen mention of possibly adding a little salt to the litter and spray with DW to facilitate some RH... would you agree?


----------



## mrmikey32

so, I decided that if anyone has an issue getting KL bags, please PM me. At least make an attempt to get them though. But i will send the small ones to whom ever needs them. 

I too love kl, once i figured it out


----------



## foxracer72

soooo happy i found out about litter, just setting up my vinotemp 28 and am using 2 lbs of litter, one pound in a tray at the bottom and another pound split up in 3 fish filter bags throughout, misted it all a little and its been holding steady at 64%. I might mist it a tad more to get to 66% or i might not thats the beauty of it:first:


----------



## Zfog

I would just moisten them a little more, worst case you just have to replace the litter if its too much. Cheap enough to not really matter.



Richterscale said:


> So I grabbed a 120q cooler and filled it with some boxes and a couple of trays full of sticks ... I added a 9x9 tin pan with about 4 cups of litter in it... as well as a couple of smaller tupperware containers each containing 2-3 cups of litter at different parts of the cooler. I sprayed them around 40% moist and I'm seeing my RH about 59-60... would you think I'd need more litter or more moisture for the litter I have? I suppose I should just tinker and figure it out.
> 
> Also, I've seen mention of possibly adding a little salt to the litter and spray with DW to facilitate some RH... would you agree?


----------



## Rock31

Richterscale said:


> So I grabbed a 120q cooler and filled it with some boxes and a couple of trays full of sticks ... I added a 9x9 tin pan with about 4 cups of litter in it... as well as a couple of smaller tupperware containers each containing 2-3 cups of litter at different parts of the cooler. I sprayed them around 40% moist and I'm seeing my RH about 59-60... would you think I'd need more litter or more moisture for the litter I have? I suppose I should just tinker and figure it out.
> 
> Also, I've seen mention of possibly adding a little salt to the litter and spray with DW to facilitate some RH... would you agree?


How long have the boxes been in there? When I start up a new tupperdor it takes 2-3 days to level itself out and then it's rock solid. Remember the boxes may be sucking up some of the humidity when you first add them.


----------



## Richterscale

Rock31 said:


> How long have the boxes been in there? When I start up a new tupperdor it takes 2-3 days to level itself out and then it's rock solid. Remember the boxes may be sucking up some of the humidity when you first add them.


Thanks Ray, that's what I was thinking too.. I just got this together yesterday so they are likely still partaking in the humidity. A couple of the boxes were empties that were not humidified at all so I'm sure they are thirsty. I'll keep a close eye over the next few days. But that thing is HUGE... 120q for 50.00??!?! sick.. gotta love Wally World.

PS. great trick for removing the plastic smell. No bleach needed.. my girl told me to crumple up a bunch of newspapers and the charcoal would clear it out.. so I filled it with crumpled newspaper and shut it.. 12 hours later. NO SMELL. woot.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Zfog said:


> I am a new litter convert!!!
> 
> *Kitty litter is freakin awesome!!!*
> 
> I have it in my Edgestar and I love it. With the beads I was stuck at 65%, with the KL I can adjust a little higher or lower if needed. Works awesome and is rock solid where i want it!!





TXsmoker said:


> 2 humi's and a small cooler, all KL, all stable. Im glad Tony let me know about this stuff.





1029henry said:


> Abandoned beads for KL a few months ago, my igloodor and 4 tupperdors holding at 64-65 % since. Thanks, Tony!





ptpablo said:


> Kitty Litter ROCKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:dude::dude::dude::dude::dude:


_You know every-time one of you guys thanks me and the kitty litter is working i feel great . It makes me feel great that i could give something back to a forum full of great guys. That have given so much to me!:grouphug:_



Richterscale said:


> So I grabbed a 120q cooler and filled it with some boxes and a couple of trays full of sticks ... I added a 9x9 tin pan with about 4 cups of litter in it... as well as a couple of smaller tupperware containers each containing 2-3 cups of litter at different parts of the cooler. I sprayed them around 40% moist and I'm seeing my RH about 59-60... would you think I'd need more litter or more moisture for the litter I have? I suppose I should just tinker and figure it out.
> 
> Also, I've seen mention of possibly adding a little salt to the litter and spray with DW to facilitate some RH... would you agree?


I used to do the salt thing and it works. But i found that by adding or taking away litter. Adding or subtracting moisture. The same results are possible with less work. I tell you if your willing to do some work. It is an infinitely adjustable system. And so cost effective did i forget to mention.

_KITTY LITTER ROCKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!_


----------



## Richterscale

Thanks Tony, I'm figuring the same thing. I'm gonna give another couple of days to ensure all of my thirsty cedar is done drinking and I'll start playing from there if I have to. 

thanks again!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

The pleasure is all mine! :smoke:
All i ask is Pay it Forward!:drinking::typing:


----------



## gahdzila

Richterscale said:


> So I grabbed a 120q cooler and filled it with some boxes and a couple of trays full of sticks ... I added a 9x9 tin pan with about 4 cups of litter in it... as well as a couple of smaller tupperware containers each containing 2-3 cups of litter at different parts of the cooler. I sprayed them around 40% moist and I'm seeing my RH about 59-60... would you think I'd need more litter or more moisture for the litter I have? I suppose I should just tinker and figure it out.
> 
> Also, I've seen mention of possibly adding a little salt to the litter and spray with DW to facilitate some RH... would you agree?


I would start by just adding a little more water.

If you're having huge spikes and dips in humidity, then you should definitely add more KL. A larger volume of KL won't necessarily raise your humidity (and won't at all if it's not wet enough), but will smooth out the peaks and valleys, and keep you from having big spikes when you spray and big dips when you open the cooler.

But, honestly, you answered your own question - you'll just have to tinker and see what works best for you.

I have not done the salt thing. I've found that by just varying the amount of water added, I can achieve any humidity I want in the "cigar safe" zone of ~60-70%.


----------



## austintxeric

Does anyone know if this Kitty Litter would work? I picked it up at Wal-Mart...$4 for 4 lbs. It says Pourous Silica Sand and looks like many of the pictures I have seen here. Just want to make sure I got the right stuff.


----------



## Josh Lucky 13

not an expert but as long as it is unsented that looks like same stuff my exquiset kat is.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Yes anything unscented works fine $1 a pound wow good deal!


----------



## austintxeric

Thanks Tony and Josh. It appears to have no scent. The only other choice they had that appeared anything like silica was name brand "Fresh Step" and it was $14 for 8 lbs. I didn't think I needed to pay for the national brand name! I can't wait to get my 28 bottle Wine Fridge next week so I can give it a shot. Is the consensus that 2lbs should be about right for that size?


----------



## Sprintcars11

How much KL should I use in a 10.25" x 8.75" x 4.25" humidor? You say to "use it like beads" But some sort of other measurement would be helpful


----------



## Josh Lucky 13

consensus I have read is twice the amount of beads you would use. I think 2lbs give or take should work.


----------



## Sprintcars11

Josh Lucky 13 said:


> consensus I have read is twice the amount of beads you would use. I think 2lbs give or take should work.


Wow that seems like alot! How big of containers are you guys using?


----------



## Richterscale

austintxeric said:


> Does anyone know if this Kitty Litter would work? I picked it up at Wal-Mart...$4 for 4 lbs. It says Pourous Silica Sand and looks like many of the pictures I have seen here. Just want to make sure I got the right stuff.


That's exactly what I'm using... and since the few days have passed and a bit more misting.. my cooler is solid 63% as of right now. I'll likely mist again later and check it but it's working like a charm. Nothing but the litter.. no additional humidifier


----------



## Habanolover

Zfog said:


> I am a new litter convert!!!
> 
> *Kitty litter is freakin awesome!!!*
> 
> I have it in my Edgestar and I love it. With the beads I was stuck at 65%, with the KL I can adjust a little higher or lower if needed. Works awesome and is rock solid where i want it!!
> 
> :first::first::first::first::first::first::grouphug::first::first::first::first::first::first:


Sorry but I find this post hilarious. OH NO my 65% beads were stuck at 65% so I had to start using something else.

Sorry bro, not picking on you but I found that statement quite funny.


----------



## mrmikey32

austintxeric said:


> Does anyone know if this Kitty Litter would work? I picked it up at Wal-Mart...$4 for 4 lbs. It says Pourous Silica Sand and looks like many of the pictures I have seen here. Just want to make sure I got the right stuff.


I had problems with this one letting off too much dust! I got it at walmart, so i ended up using the exqusiscat and no more dust. plus the crystals are much larger


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

austintxeric said:


> Thanks Tony and Josh. It appears to have no scent. The only other choice they had that appeared anything like silica was name brand "Fresh Step" and it was $14 for 8 lbs. I didn't think I needed to pay for the national brand name! I can't wait to get my 28 bottle Wine Fridge next week so I can give it a shot. Is the consensus that 2lbs should be about right for that size?


Always use twice as much litter as you would beads for the same sized application. That is a good starting point more is better add moisture slowly to attain desired R/H. At $1 a pound you can afford to mess up!


----------



## Josh Lucky 13

Mikey do you leave this in like an open tupperware container or do you use the mesh bag method?


----------



## austintxeric

Yeah, I've heard about the 2x's rule, but I will be going from a 100 ct desktop humidor to a 28 bottle wineador, so don't really have a reference/starting point. I'm guessing that starting at around 2lbs spread throughout might do the trick.


----------



## asmartbull

UOTE=TonyBrooklyn;3097656]Yes anything unscented works fine $1 a pound wow good deal![/QUOTE]

Tony,,,on a side note,,,,,I am just wondering how much of your RG came from KL.........1000 +/-....The thought of this just cracks me up......I us it,,,it bailed me out last summer......it just funny though.....


----------



## austintxeric

mrmikey32 said:


> I had problems with this one letting off too much dust! I got it at walmart, so i ended up using the exqusiscat and no more dust. plus the crystals are much larger


Mikey, did you get a lot of dust at all times in your humidor, or just when moving around the containers? Where did you find 'exquisicat' brand?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

asmartbull said:


> UOTE=TonyBrooklyn;3097656]Yes anything unscented works fine $1 a pound wow good deal!


Tony,,,on a side note,,,,,I am just wondering how much of your RG came from KL.........1000 +/-....The thought of this just cracks me up......I us it,,,it bailed me out last summer......it just funny though.....[/QUOTE]

Helping others help themselves certainly worth a little free R/G. Actually not as much as you might think. I have gotten many thanks for all the great BOTL on here. And the gratification of helping!:hug:


----------



## HWiebe

For the Canadians in the crown, hit up Superstore. The NN brand 1.8kg jar is $6.98+tax.


----------



## Richterscale

HWiebe said:


> For the Canadians in the crown, hit up Superstore. The NN brand 1.8kg jar is $6.98+tax.


Maybe you should spritz those with the Captain... ;-)


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Look just like beads to me! :mischief:


----------



## Zfog

That looks like pure uncut chit. That looks like good stuff!


----------



## Evonnida

I'm in the process of getting the smell out of my cooler and gonna start filling mesh bags with my Kitty Crystals... 









Should I put the bags full of crystals in the cooler for a couple days with a hygro to see where they are at or can I start filling the cooler go off of that?


----------



## Richterscale

What are you using to remove the smell? I posted in another thread that you just need crumpled up newspapers. I filled mine with a bunch of newspaper ... the charcoal pulls the plastic smell right out. I left it shut for 12 hours .. pulled em out and was ready to roll.


----------



## Evonnida

Richterscale said:


> What are you using to remove the smell? I posted in another thread that you just need crumpled up newspapers. I filled mine with a bunch of newspaper ... the charcoal pulls the plastic smell right out. I left it shut for 12 hours .. pulled em out and was ready to roll.


I just saw that and that's what I'm doing! So much easier, thanks for the idea!


----------



## Richterscale

No problem! My heard me grumbling about bleach.. etc.. she thought I was a moron for not knowing that newspaper would work. I wasn't expecting results.. but of course she was right. 

:kicknuts:


----------



## Propagator4

Hey all,

First off, props to Tony. This is hilariously wonderful knowledge.

Second off, I was wondering if you guys would be willing to share your thoughts on storing the kitty litter in your humidors. I have read about keeping it in a dish, in some kind of fish bag, in some kind of bag from Joann Fabrics, and emptying out foam humidifiers and putting the kitty litter in there.

I have a Ravello humidor, so have access to those two big humidifiers that magnet to the top. It would be my preference to empty out the humidifiers that came with the humidor; it would be nice to avoid the clutter of a bag in my humidor. On the other had, from what some people have said it seems that I might not be able to store enough KL in these humidifiers. Further, I imagine I would have trouble getting them consistently damp when spraying them only from the top. Finally, I have read that the litter can start to smell after some time, or that other reasons for switching out the litter could arise. I would worry about the integrity of the plastic casing if opening and closing the case time and time again.

Any thoughts? Thanks very much.


----------



## mrmikey32

Josh Lucky 13 said:


> Mikey do you leave this in like an open tupperware container or do you use the mesh bag method?


mesh bags, and had huge dust problems. If anyone wants, i can even go re-create it


----------



## mrmikey32

austintxeric said:


> Mikey, did you get a lot of dust at all times in your humidor, or just when moving around the containers? Where did you find 'exquisicat' brand?


I got it at petsmart. If you need some, let me know. I am in a super generous mood


----------



## Evonnida

I checked at petsmart, but couldn't find that brand. I got another brand that is crystals
Hope they work.


----------



## Josh Lucky 13

mrmikey32 said:


> mesh bags, and had huge dust problems. If anyone wants, i can even go re-create it


thanks Mickey just curious how you had the problem in case it shouldever arise for me


----------



## mrmikey32

Josh Lucky 13 said:


> thanks Mickey just curious how you had the problem in case it shouldever arise for me


I will do it 2morrow, so i can get some black paper.

But I had it in the bags, and i did the 50% wet, 50% dry. Wet it by misting it.

I noticed the amount of dust, because my hands got incredibly dry. then i tapped it on my humidor lid and noticed a bunch of dust. I cant imagine that having that in with the cigars can be good at all.

The exquisicat was a much larger crystal, and no dust. i will even take pics comparing the two


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Propagator4 said:


> Hey all,
> 
> First off, props to Tony. This is hilariously wonderful knowledge.
> 
> Second off, I was wondering if you guys would be willing to share your thoughts on storing the kitty litter in your humidors. I have read about keeping it in a dish, in some kind of fish bag, in some kind of bag from Joann Fabrics, and emptying out foam humidifiers and putting the kitty litter in there.
> 
> I have a Ravello humidor, so have access to those two big humidifiers that magnet to the top. It would be my preference to empty out the humidifiers that came with the humidor; it would be nice to avoid the clutter of a bag in my humidor. On the other had, from what some people have said it seems that I might not be able to store enough KL in these humidifiers. Further, I imagine I would have trouble getting them consistently damp when spraying them only from the top. Finally, I have read that the litter can start to smell after some time, or that other reasons for switching out the litter could arise. I would worry about the integrity of the plastic casing if opening and closing the case time and time again.
> 
> Any thoughts? Thanks very much.


I use Tupperware in all my humidors through trail and error you will find the size that suits your needs. Besides humidification devices attached to lids are a recipe for disaster. As far as odors never seen it in the 5,6,almost 7 years i have been running litter. At a buck a pound if you get odors just toss it and start over. Compare that to getting odors in your beads. And having to toss them at 60 dollars a pound.


----------



## miken1967

Just started with the KL pearls (found them on amazon.com) and I am using a small tupperware container as Tony said. Still spritzing to dial it in but it is hanging in at a solid 63%. Just need to bring up a couple more % point. Just make sure you buy the unscented crystals. A buddy at work made that mistake. The bag needs to say unscented or odorless.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Try adding a little more litter with water you never want to hydrate more than 50% of the litter.:thumb:


----------



## Habanolover

TonyBrooklyn said:


> 60 dollars a pound.


No need for misinformation. If you are paying $60 for a pound of beads then you are not getting them at heartfelt.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Habanolover said:


> No need for misinformation. If you are paying $60 for a pound of beads then you are not getting them at heartfelt.


That is absolutely right there is no need for misinformation:thumb:
I never said Heartfelt beads kindly show me where i said heartfelt beads were $60 a pound. I have seen beads at many sites that sell for that much or more by the time you factor in shipping and tax. The reference was to how cheap Kitty Litter was compared to beads. But now that you mention it.I went to Heartfelts site a pound of beads plus shipping to New York by the least expensive method is.$41.15.
:bolt::bolt::bolt::bolt::bolt:


----------



## Habanolover

TonyBrooklyn said:


> That is absolutely right there is no need for misinformation:thumb:
> I never said Heartfelt beads kindly show me where i said heartfelt beads were $60 a pound. I have seen beads at many sites that sell for that much or more by the time you factor in shipping and tax. The reference was to how cheap Kitty Litter was compared to beads. But now that you mention it.I went to Heartfelts site a pound of beads plus shipping to New York by the least expensive method is.$41.15.
> :bolt::bolt::bolt::bolt::bolt:


My apologies Tony. When I see someone say beads my mind automatically thinks heartfelt. I also seem to have arose on the wrong side of bed this morning (as can be attested to by a couple of telemarketers who called today :mrgreen so if I have been short with or offended anyone then I apologize.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Habanolover said:


> My apologies Tony. When I see someone say beads my mind automatically thinks heartfelt. I also seem to have arose on the wrong side of bed this morning (as can be attested to by a couple of telemarketers who called today :mrgreen so if I have been short with or offended anyone then I apologize.


No need to apologize Donnie we all have those days.:thumb:


----------



## Josh Lucky 13

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I use Tupperware in all my humidors through trail and error you will find the size that suits your needs. Besides humidification devices attached to lids are a recipe for disaster. As far as odors never seen it in the 5,6,almost 7 years i have been running litter. At a buck a pound if you get odors just toss it and start over. Compare that to getting odors in your beads. And having to toss them at 60 dollars a pound.


Yeah and Tony I had to pay like $2 a pound for my KL ...

but not holding it against ya. Just glad I found out about this before I got more into this and before I ever spent any $$$ on beads.


----------



## tiger187126

i'd like to just say that i have some KL in my coolidor and it's holding steady at 60% and ~70F. i added some more moistened beads and it kicked up to 62% for a little while, but now it's settled back down to 60%

don't know how it works, but you can't ask for more than rock solid numbers at an extremely affordable price.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Josh Lucky 13 said:


> Yeah and Tony I had to pay like $2 a pound for my KL ...
> 
> but not holding it against ya. Just glad I found out about this before I got more into this and before I ever spent any $$$ on beads.





tiger187126 said:


> i'd like to just say that i have some KL in my coolidor and it's holding steady at 60% and ~70F. i added some more moistened beads and it kicked up to 62% for a little while, but now it's settled back down to 60%
> 
> don't know how it works, but you can't ask for more than rock solid numbers at an extremely affordable price.


For the money invested nothing beats kitty litter IMHO!
I recommend it to everyone and use it myself.:yo:


----------



## Tman

They apparently use Kitty Litter (silicon dioxide) in Taco Bell meat too. Look:

Attorneys question whether what Taco Bell calls 'beef' is actually beef - Yahoo! News

:lol:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Its all good!

Why is silicon dioxide in food? Studies have revealed that silicon (element) is found naturally in foods in the form of silicon dioxide (SiO2). Silicon is never present in its original or free form, and hence, it commonly occurs as silicon dioxide (silica). Silicon dioxide is found in higher amounts in plant based foods. The SiO2 content is remarkably high in cereals. On the other hand, the concentration of SiO2 is comparatively less in foods that are derived from animal sources.

*Silicon Dioxide in Food*
Silicon is an indispensable part of the food that we eat daily. As silicon plays a major role in development of the bones, it becomes necessary to include silicon food sources in our diet. In order to maintain healthy strong bones and joints, silicon dioxide in foods is very much essential. Along with calcium and vitamins, silicon dioxide is equally important for proper bone growth, strength and density. Deficiency of silicon can cause osteoarthritis and arthritis. Another important health benefit of silicon is that it minimizes aluminum effects on the body, thereby preventing Alzheimer's disease. Some of the foods that contain silicon are as follows:

*Fruits:* Fruits also contain good amount of silicon dioxide. Silicon naturally occurs in fruits so this can be an added advantage for eating fruits. Following are the fruits that are considered to be high in silicon: 

Oranges
Apples
 Plum
Cherries
Grapes
Raisins
*Vegetables:* Vegetables are a great source of silicon, especially the green vegetables (beans and peas) are known to contain high amount of silicon. One can enhance silicon intake by consuming the following vegetables: 

Cucumber
Celery
Raw Cabbage
*Nuts:* Nuts have traditionally been a great source of minerals. Nuts, particularly the peanuts and almonds have considerable amount of silicon in them.

*Whole Grains:* An easy way to prevent silicon deficiency is to include whole grain breads in the diet. Rice, barley and oats are high in silicon content. Raw oats too can contribute to silicon intake considerably.

*Drinking Water:* Silicon dioxide also occurs in drinking water in the form of silicic acid. Although water purification techniques have been developed to extract silicon from the water, they are not yet implemented considering the numerous health benefits of silicon. Surprisingly, silicon dioxide levels vary depending on the type of water. It has been found that soft water is a poor source of SiO2, whereas hard water is rich in this mineral.

*Silicon Dioxide Uses*
Silicon dioxide is abundantly found in the Earth's crust. Sand or quartz are the two most common forms of silica. SiO2 has a myriad of uses, making it one of the most important mineral for humans. Some of them are listed below:

*Electronics:*The thriving electronics industry uses SiO2 for manufacturing fiber optic cables, wire insulation and semi-conductors. As it has a high melting point, it is often used to insulate wires.

*Piezoelectric:* SiO2 (quartz) displays piezoelectric properties, which means it can convert mechanical energy to electrical energy and vice-versa. Radio and TV stations use this property of silica in order to transmit and receive signals in a proper manner.

*Glass:* The industrial process required for the production of domestic glass to make windows, jars and bottles, use silica. When SiO2 is mixed with soda and boron oxide, the resultant mixture forms a glass which is resistant to thermal shock. This glass is often used for cooking as it provides high thermal stability.

*Cement:* One of the important uses of silica is in the manufacture of Portland cement. This type of cement is commonly used around the world. Portland cement is basically a fine powder and an important constituent of concrete.

*Refractory Materials:* Silica sand is very useful for manufacturing refractory materials. The reaction of Bayer alumina with silica sand gives rise to synthetic mullite refractory bricks. Silica sand when reacted with coke forms a refractory material known as silicon carbide that has high shock resistant properties.

*Silicon Dioxide Food Additive*
SiO2 is an important food additive in powdered foods. Silica is also added in nutritional health food supplements and is an important constituent of many pharmaceutical drug tablets. SiO2 is also used as a food additive in many processed foods. Many ask - why is silicon dioxide in food added externally? This is because the food additive SiO2 also functions as an anti-caking agent (an additive when added to a mixture, prevents its ingredients from binding together). Common salt has an anti-caking agent which does not allow the ingredients of the salt to clump (stick) together. The spices sprinkled on the chips (snacks) also contain silicon dioxide which helps to enhance taste.

*Silicon Dioxide in Food Safety*
Silicon dioxide food safety is of prime concern especially when it is used as an additive. SiO2, added as an anti-caking agent to a food product is not safe when the SiO2 quantity is more than 2 percent of the food's weight. More specifically, for SiO2 to be safe, it should be made by a process known as vapor phase hydrolysis. If it is manufactured by any other process, then the recommended particle size of SiO2 should not exceed the safety norms.

To know more about other food additives, read sodium bicarbonate uses.

Silicon dioxide in food, when added externally in the right amount, can produce the intended effects, otherwise it may lead to severe health problems. On the whole, dietary silica has gained an important status in the diet as it is known to accelerate bone growth. 
By Nicks J


----------



## Tman

:jaw: That's a lot of info. Thanks Tony! Makes you feels safe using KL doesn't it?


----------



## Richterscale

Tman said:


> :jaw: That's a lot of info. Thanks Tony! Makes you feels safe using KL doesn't it?


Well I don't think it's safe for the cigars but I've got a good idea where the "Beefy *CRUNCH* burrito" gets it's crunch from now.

:lol:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Tman said:


> :jaw: That's a lot of info. Thanks Tony! Makes you feels safe using KL doesn't it?





Richterscale said:


> Well I don't think it's safe for the cigars but I've got a good idea where the "Beefy *CRUNCH* burrito" gets it's crunch from now.
> 
> :lol:


Here's what i am using right now a few of you have p.med me asking which is best. Any unscented silica is fine. Stay away from the real cheap brands as they create a lot of dust this works great. $13 for 8 lbs!

PETCO Crystals Cat Litter: Silica Cat Litter at PETCO


----------



## Rock31

hey I just got some of that Petco litter, I like the scented stuff better, nothing like some floral twang in the morning 

J/K J/K DO NOT BUY SCENTED LITTER!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Rock31 said:


> hey I just got some of that Petco litter, I like the scented stuff better, nothing like some floral twang in the morning
> 
> J/K J/K DO NOT BUY SCENTED LITTER!


Your lucky i got stuck up state this year. If i had made it down to Brooklyn like usual. I would cross over the bridge and hit ya over the head with some TWANG!ound::rockon::bounce::high5::smile:


----------



## Rock31

Being stuck upstate can't be such a bad thing, from the pictures it looks nice and quiet!

Bridge is $13 now, damn crooks!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Its okay but i only get down to Brooklyn on the weekends. Gotta load up on all the provisions. Pork Store Mozzarella Bakery. Check on the house see a few friends its time to head back. I remember when the bridge was $1 and everyone thought that was crazy. :rockon:


----------



## 1Linnie

Here is where I am.... I purchased new humi in Dec. This was before I found this site =[ I followed the instructions and wiped it down. It worked great for a few weeks then the R/H dropped like a rock. I found Herf's thread and am trying this method. The R/H was 48%.










I have soaked a sponge and placed it on a saucer.










The R/H climbed almost immediately to 60%. And then very slowly to 68% where it is right now. Almost a week. Should I put in the dry KL now?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Can you take a pic of the lid as i don't see a seal on the bottom 1/2 of the humi you know that ridge! If there is no seal and two pieces of wood sitting on each other that would explain the problem!
Should look something like this!

http://www.tampahumidor.com/humidors/milano-oak-humidor-(75do--300-039).php


----------



## Evonnida

Ok, so when I first put the KL in my cooler, the RH rose from 55 to 65... When i got home from work, it was up to 75. I took out one container of KL, in hopes of drying it out a bit before I put it back in there... Is this thinking flawed?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Evonnida said:


> Ok, so when I first put the KL in my cooler, the RH rose from 55 to 65... When i got home from work, it was up to 75. I took out one container of KL, in hopes of drying it out a bit before I put it back in there... Is this thinking flawed?


You over hydrated the litter add some dry litter slowly to get the R/H you want.


----------



## Evonnida

TonyBrooklyn said:


> You over hydrated the litter add some dry litter slowly to get the R/H you want.


I find they're a bit harder to gauge than the beads... The litter (at least the Exquisicat) is clear, even when dry. Oh well! Time to play with the coolidor:lock1:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Evonnida said:


> I find they're a bit harder to gauge than the beads... The litter (at least the Exquisicat) is clear, even when dry. Oh well! Time to play with the coolidor:lock1:


Always mist slowly just like beads if you add to much water just sprinkle some more dry litter on top of what you already have wait a few hours check again.
The stuff is so cheap mistakes are really a non issue.:nod:


----------



## TheFreakShow

What Tony said. I like to start low and work my way up. If I plateau, that is, more misting isn't raising the RH, then add more KL and start again. Once you get the RH you want stop misting and keep an eye on it.


----------



## 1Linnie

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Can you take a pic of the lid as i don't see a seal on the bottom 1/2 of the humi you know that ridge! If there is no seal and two pieces of wood sitting on each other that would explain the problem!
> Should look something like this!
> 
> Milano Desk Top Oak Wood 100 Cigar Humidor


The lid does have a lip that fits down into the bottom. I checked it tonight and it is back down to 64% with a wet sponge inside.... what is up?


----------



## 1Linnie

1Linnie said:


> The lid does have a lip that fits down into the bottom. I checked it tonight and it is back down to 64% with a wet sponge inside.... what is up?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Give it the dollar bill test and the flashlight test i suspect your not getting a good seal.


----------



## Habanolover

I would suggest getting some heartfelt beads. 

Just picking with ya Tony. :hug::hug::hug:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Habanolover said:


> I would suggest getting some heartfelt beads.
> 
> Just picking with ya Tony. :hug::hug::hug:


I wouldn't expect any less:drinking::smoke:eep:


----------



## 96p993

I have a small wineador with kl that has been up and running for several weeks...I have been "seasoning" it for about a week now with just the kl and three cedar shelves. I have really tried to be slow on spraying the kl with distilled water to allow it to stabilize, I would like to get it in the 65 range but no matter what I try I come home to it sitting at 62. Am I doing anything wrong? Do I need to "train" them to hold this rh? Any suggestions would be great...

Thanks


----------



## Rock31

If it still sitting at 62, throw a shot glass of distilled water in there and it will be fine in no time.


----------



## HWiebe

Rock31 said:


> If it still sitting at 62, throw a shot glass of distilled water in there and it will be fine in no time.


I was having the same problem 2 days ago while tweaking the KL for the first time. I put a small stainless steel ingredient bowl in the middle of the KL and I've been sitting at a steady 68% RH ever since. I am finally comfortable with leaving some of my stick in there to test their burn at different RH levels.


----------



## 96p993

Did you keep the glass in there or take it out when you got a stable RH?


----------



## fivespdcat

That's the problem, the sticks are lonely!


----------



## 1Linnie

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Give it the dollar bill test and the flashlight test i suspect your not getting a good seal.


I did put flashlight in the tray in all four directions and did not see any light. I put paper in there like the Herf thread and it did come out but it seemed to be very difficult to pull it out. I did check it again this morning and it was back up to 68% and still at 68% tonight.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

1Linnie said:


> I did put flashlight in the tray in all four directions and did not see any light. I put paper in there like the Herf thread and it did come out but it seemed to be very difficult to pull it out. I did check it again this morning and it was back up to 68% and still at 68% tonight.


If it held steady for 24 hrs your good to go. Sometimes it takes a little longer to season.:lever:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

96p993 said:


> I have a small wineador with kl that has been up and running for several weeks...I have been "seasoning" it for about a week now with just the kl and three cedar shelves. I have really tried to be slow on spraying the kl with distilled water to allow it to stabilize, I would like to get it in the 65 range but no matter what I try I come home to it sitting at 62. Am I doing anything wrong? Do I need to "train" them to hold this rh? Any suggestions would be great...
> 
> Thanks


Did you wipe down the shelves with distilled water like when you season a humidor. If that ceder is dry it will just keep sucking the R/H. Also you can add more litter or water as necessary.:smoke:


----------



## BlackandGold508

Hey guys, awesome thread here on KL. I have beads in my humidor that supposedly are suppose to keep it between 65-70%, and i cant get it to go below 72%. I am using a piece of my wifes old nylons to keep the dust from the beads from falling all over the cigars, would that have something to do with it, holding in to much moisture ? Def wanna try the Kl, is just filling my rectangle casing enough KL ? Thanks guys.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

As a baseline always use twice as much Litter as you would beads for the same surface area. I like to use a Tupperware expose as much surface area as possible. Although many use pet store nylon mesh bags with great success. Its a personal choice read the thread its all in there. Never hydrate more than 50% of the litter.:lever:


----------



## BlackandGold508

Thanks Tony ! Gonna give it a shot. Thanks for the bike compliment to. Building another one as we speak. Have a good weekend !!!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

BlackandGold508 said:


> Thanks Tony ! Gonna give it a shot. Thanks for the bike compliment to. Building another one as we speak. Have a good weekend !!!


You too bro!
Best of luck!:humble:


----------



## HWiebe

96p993 said:


> Did you keep the glass in there or take it out when you got a stable RH?


I left it in. I add a little water to it as I need.


----------



## Seasick Sailor

Tony,

I am going to use an active/passive system for my new Edgestar 28.

I will have either a CO or Hydra on the bottom set to 67%, cedar drawers and shelves, and 2 pounds of KL up top.

I am planning on putting the KL in dry and allowing the CO or Hydra to season both the cedar and the KL at the same time.

Is this the best method, or should I set the CO/Hydra to 75%, let the cedar absorb the humidity for a couple of days, lower the RH to 67%, and then put the KL in dry to absorb the excess humidity?

If I remember correctly, you stated earlier in this thread that you used a similar system to maintain your winedor. 

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Seasick Sailor said:


> Tony,
> 
> I am going to use an active/passive system for my new Edgestar 28.
> 
> I will have either a CO or Hydra on the bottom set to 67%, cedar drawers and shelves, and 2 pounds of KL up top.
> 
> I am planning on putting the KL in dry and allowing the CO or Hydra to season both the cedar and the KL at the same time.
> 
> Is this the best method, or should I set the CO/Hydra to 75%, let the cedar absorb the humidity for a couple of days, lower the RH to 67%, and then put the KL in dry to absorb the excess humidity?
> 
> If I remember correctly, you stated earlier in this thread that you used a similar system to maintain your winedor.
> 
> Any help would be appreciated.


I would wipe the ceder down with a sponge and distilled water this will speed the process. Place a Tupperware filled with distilled water at the bottom and allow it to season the cedar. Once it is where you want it to be and the R/H is stable for at least 24 hrs.
Add your hydra set to the R/h you want and add the litter as well. Once again wait till all is stable add your cigars and enjoy.
I really like an active passive set up i think it is great i use it in a 500 count Humidor/cabinet. I think in a winedoor with the drain plugged and moisture going into the litter you would be fine. As all the set ups i have seen work very well this way. You see the condensation keeps the litter hydrated. If your number is to high R/H wise add more litter. To dry take some away or spritz them.


----------



## 68 Lotus

First off...This is a STICKY WORTHY Thread!!....And..

....I Picked up a few items today :lol:










:nod:


----------



## codykrr

I read through most of this thread, and didnt see the answer(unless I missed it)

But do you calculate how much KL you will need the same way as beads?

My Xikar gel is just crap..and Id like to try this out myself. winter is killing my humidity levels.


----------



## Josh Lucky 13

codykrr said:


> I read through most of this thread, and didnt see the answer(unless I missed it)
> 
> But do you calculate how much KL you will need the same way as beads?
> 
> My Xikar gel is just crap..and Id like to try this out myself. winter is killing my humidity levels.


I think general rule is twice the KL than you would use for beads. If you use too much it shouldn't matter on price just on storage space in humidor...or whateverdor your using.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

codykrr said:


> I read through most of this thread, and didnt see the answer(unless I missed it)
> 
> But do you calculate how much KL you will need the same way as beads?
> 
> My Xikar gel is just crap..and Id like to try this out myself. winter is killing my humidity levels.





Josh Lucky 13 said:


> I think general rule is twice the KL than you would use for beads. If you use too much it shouldn't matter on price just on storage space in humidor...or whateverdor your using.


Josh is exactly right Cody twice as much litter as beads! Have you been paying attention young man LOL!:smoke2:


----------



## Seasick Sailor

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Josh is exactly right Cody twice as much litter as beads! Have you been paying attention young man LOL!:smoke2:


Tony,

I know you mentioned that it is possible to add salt to the KL to help it regulate RH.

Has anyone determined what type of salt and how much we should add if we want to go this route?

Would adding salts reduce the mount of KL required?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

I have found any salt works. But if you want to stay along the mentality of beads. They use minerals salts. So grab a box of Epsom Salt its cheap enough just like the litter. Like with the litter it is trail and error the salt does work in the sense that yes less litter is required. I tinkered with it when i had 5 coolidors up and running had much success. I was fresh into the Kitty Litter scene then and still had that bead mentality. Now i have a cigar cabinet humidor with 300-500 sticks at any time. So just plain old litter works fine. There was a member Chip on here Aka Lakeman aka Waco Kid that started to experiment with the salt and Litter. He really hasn't been around the forums much i don't know if he ever finished his experiments. What i have learned in all my years with Kitty Litter it is a great cheap alternative to beads. When i discovered it i had 2 coolers running beads. When i was thinking of expanding i ran into someone that had close to 10,000 cigars and was using Kitty Litter.So i used Kitty Litter in my next 3 coolers. The 3 coolers with Kitty Litter were just as stable easy to care for efficient as the ones with beads. Also after a while they all got switched to litter as time goes on beads become less effective. So does litter so you change it. I don't mind dumping a pound of litter at $2 but i sure hate dumping a pound of beads at $40 $50 $60.:smoke2:


----------



## Richterscale

Seasick Sailor said:


> Tony,
> 
> I know you mentioned that it is possible to add salt to the KL to help it regulate RH.
> 
> Has anyone determined what type of salt and how much we should add if we want to go this route?
> 
> Would adding salts reduce the mount of KL required?


I can tell you that in my 120q cooler I only use litter and no salt was required. I probably only have 1-2 lbs total in there as well. It couldn't be easier.


----------



## dukeofbluz

120 qt cooler, less then 1lb of litter in a 4"x12" mesh bag, 68% RH

perfection

Duke


----------



## Seasick Sailor

Richterscale said:


> I can tell you that in my 120q cooler I only use litter and no salt was required. I probably only have 1-2 lbs total in there as well. It couldn't be easier.


I wasn't planning on adding any salt as i am completely confident in the KL; however, for folks who may be having space issues, reducing the amount of KL needed could be quite beneficial. Just wanted to make sure that information ended up in this thread since it is the go-to KL how-to.

Can we get a sticky already?


----------



## Poneill272

I agree, this is definitely sticky worthy! :banana::banana:


----------



## Richterscale

Seasick Sailor said:


> I wasn't planning on adding any salt as i am completely confident in the KL; however, for folks who may be having space issues, reducing the amount of KL needed could be quite beneficial. Just wanted to make sure that information ended up in this thread since it is the go-to KL how-to.
> 
> Can we get a sticky already?


yeah good point.. I was actually wondering about the salts myself prior to using KL. I figured I would play around with it if I was having problems in my cooler but it's been easy. It might indeed be a better option for smaller boxes.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Richterscale said:


> yeah good point.. I was actually wondering about the salts myself prior to using KL. I figured I would play around with it if I was having problems in my cooler but it's been easy. It might indeed be a better option for smaller boxes.


An option yes but necessary no IMHO!
Once you dial your litter in there is really no need for salts. Beads are designed to be plug and play that's why they use salts!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Seasick Sailor said:


> I wasn't planning on adding any salt as i am completely confident in the KL; however, for folks who may be having space issues, reducing the amount of KL needed could be quite beneficial. Just wanted to make sure that information ended up in this thread since it is the go-to KL how-to.
> 
> Can we get a sticky already?





Poneill272 said:


> I agree, this is definitely sticky worthy! :banana::banana:


I shall ask i know at least two Mods that wish this thread would go away!
Sorry Don, Donnie i couldn't resist!ound:

So how about it Mods can we get this thread Sticky?:mod:


----------



## Seasick Sailor

Maybe we should start a movement to make sure that this thread is always on the first page.

If it ever falls to page two, just give it a bump!

Viola! De facto sticky!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Well Don has submitted it for consideration.
But you are right sailor in the time the thread has been around it always seems to get back to the top one way or another. So many participate in it that's really all that matters!


----------



## Richterscale

I think the results speak for themselves... regardless of how someone feels about the kitter being uncivilized  IT WORKS. Period.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

You know guys i think i am going to leave this thread as is. For me to have it considered for a sticky. Would mean i would have to edit out a lot of the goofing around funny things side tracking. It would have to be reference only. I think the thread has character just the way it is i wouldn't want to delete anything that any of you has said. As long as people show an interest this thread can stay around forever sticky or not.
:drinking::drinking::drinking::drinking::drinking:


----------



## Josh Lucky 13

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Josh is exactly right Cody twice as much litter as beads! Have you been paying attention young man LOL!:smoke2:


I learn from the best ... and thanks for rg bump too.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Josh Lucky 13 said:


> I learn from the best ... and thanks for rg bump too.


My pleasure!

Thanks for the kind words sir!:yo:


----------



## Propagator4

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I use Tupperware in all my humidors through trail and error you will find the size that suits your needs. Besides humidification devices attached to lids are a recipe for disaster. As far as odors never seen it in the 5,6,almost 7 years i have been running litter. At a buck a pound if you get odors just toss it and start over. Compare that to getting odors in your beads. And having to toss them at 60 dollars a pound.


Sorry it took so long to reply, I never got the email notification.

So you don't need enough litter for the size of the tupperware to be restrictive? That's why I liked the devices attached to the lid, they didn't take up any space. What goes wrong with them?


----------



## Zfog

Propagator4 said:


> Sorry it took so long to reply, I never got the email notification.
> 
> So you don't need enough litter for the size of the tupperware to be restrictive? That's why I liked the devices attached to the lid, they didn't take up any space. What goes wrong with them?


If you are pressed for space, go to the pet store and get some filter bags for an aquarium and stuff it with KL. A couple squirts of Distilled water and your good to go!


----------



## Propagator4

Zfog said:


> If you are pressed for space, go to the pet store and get some filter bags for an aquarium and stuff it with KL. A couple squirts of Distilled water and your good to go!


So why are bags better than the top mounted humidifiers that came with my humidor? Tman said in the "Mesh KL Bags" thread (don't think I can link because I'm a newbie) that he had luck gutting his humidifiers and filling them with the litter. That's a bad idea?


----------



## gahdzila

Propagator4 said:


> So why are bags better than the top mounted humidifiers that came with my humidor? Tman said in the "Mesh KL Bags" thread (don't think I can link because I'm a newbie) that he had luck gutting his humidifiers and filling them with the litter. That's a bad idea?


I think the issue with the top mounted humidifiers is that humidity tends to rise, so to get uniform humidity in your humidor, ideally, the humidifying device should be near the bottom of the humidor.


----------



## HWiebe

Propagator4 said:


> So why are bags better than the top mounted humidifiers that came with my humidor? Tman said in the "Mesh KL Bags" thread (don't think I can link because I'm a newbie) that he had luck gutting his humidifiers and filling them with the litter. That's a bad idea?


The bags offer more surface area than a traditional lid-mount humidifier and often hold more beads/KL.


----------



## Zfog

HWiebe said:


> The bags offer more surface area than a traditional lid-mount humidifier and often hold more beads/KL.


 +1 to the above


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Propagator4 said:


> Sorry it took so long to reply, I never got the email notification.
> 
> So you don't need enough litter for the size of the tupperware to be restrictive? That's why I liked the devices attached to the lid, they didn't take up any space. What goes wrong with them?





gahdzila said:


> I think the issue with the top mounted humidifiers is that humidity tends to rise, so to get uniform humidity in your humidor, ideally, the humidifying device should be near the bottom of the humidor.





HWiebe said:


> The bags offer more surface area than a traditional lid-mount humidifier and often hold more beads/KL.


Wow all your responses are spot on! Really can't add much else except i hate lid mounted units. If you goof and overfill all that excess moisture is going to drip right on your cigars and in your humidor!:faint:


----------



## Propagator4

OK, I'm convinced. But for the sake of edification, I'm going to play devil's advocate.



gahdzila said:


> I think the issue with the top mounted humidifiers is that humidity tends to rise, so to get uniform humidity in your humidor, ideally, the humidifying device should be near the bottom of the humidor.


I don't get this. Humidity is concentrated water in the air (that isn't fully gaseous). That means it's heavy. Elementary physics suggests it should sink to the bottom of the humidor, not the top. Even if it were completely gaseous, causing it to be less dense, water molecules are still heavier than almost everything in air, so it's unexpected that it rises to the top. Why does it?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Propagator4 said:


> OK, I'm convinced. But for the sake of edification, I'm going to play devil's advocate.
> 
> I don't get this. Humidity is concentrated water in the air (that isn't fully gaseous). That means it's heavy. Elementary physics suggests it should sink to the bottom of the humidor, not the top. Even if it were completely gaseous, causing it to be less dense, water molecules are still heavier than almost everything in air, so it's unexpected that it rises to the top. Why does it?


I guess its just like on earth water evaporates rises forms clouds.:decision:


----------



## TXsmoker

Humid air holds heat better than dry air. And warm air rises.


----------



## Propagator4

Nevermind, I'm retarded. Gaseous water is quite lighter than almost all molecules in air.


----------



## 68 Lotus

Me Kitty Litter set-up!....

Last night I started the overnight test, (pics) to see where at with the lockador. 

This morn the temp in the man cave and test box was 47* and the Rh in the box was 63%--62% if going by the saturated salt testing of the Hygro which read 74% after 8hr soak.

...I grab the distilled and fire into the bag a couple shots and seal it again! :doh:

Some questions?

Am I using to much KL?

Of the 2 small bags 1 is dry, and the other moisturized! Should I just use one?

I tried earlier a 50/50 mix but the % was crackin 80! :faint:

What ta do!...What ta do!...:laugh:

Any thoughts??


----------



## Zfog

I don't think you could ever have to much Kitty litter.
It's quite simple really. If its to high add more fry kitty litter, if its to low give it a few spritz with some distilled. Your temperature should be silmilar to the desried RH as well.
Test your hygro also.


----------



## 68 Lotus

Zfog said:


> I don't think you could ever have to much Kitty litter.
> It's quite simple really. If its to high add more fry kitty litter, if its to low give it a few spritz with some distilled. Your temperature should be silmilar to the desried RH as well.
> Test your hygro also.


I did an 8 hr saturated salt test a couple nights ago, and had a stable 74% reading.

I haven't read much about temps....:twitch:.........But their coming back in! :lol:


----------



## Zfog

68 Lotus said:


> I did an 8 hr saturated salt test a couple nights ago, and had a stable 74% reading.
> 
> I haven't read much about temps....:twitch:.........But their coming back in! :lol:


Yeah temperature has a large affect on humidity. You want it as steady as possible and in the 60-70 range. So shoot for 65 rh and 65 degrees!
Its a learning process brother! :faint:lol


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

68 Lotus said:


> Me Kitty Litter set-up!....
> 
> Last night I started the overnight test, (pics) to see where at with the lockador.
> 
> This morn the temp in the man cave and test box was 47* and the Rh in the box was 63%--62% if going by the saturated salt testing of the Hygro which read 74% after 8hr soak.
> 
> ...I grab the distilled and fire into the bag a couple shots and seal it again! :doh:
> 
> Some questions?
> 
> Am I using to much KL?
> 
> Of the 2 small bags 1 is dry, and the other moisturized! Should I just use one?
> 
> I tried earlier a 50/50 mix but the % was crackin 80! :faint:
> 
> What ta do!...What ta do!...:laugh:
> 
> Any thoughts??


R/h will fluctuate as temp goes up or down. My guess is that 63% r/h at 47 degrees is probably closer to 73% at 70 degrees. But really all that matters here is stability. No big swings in temp or R/H.:high5:


----------



## ptpablo

68 Lotus said:


> Me Kitty Litter set-up!....
> 
> Last night I started the overnight test, (pics) to see where at with the lockador.
> 
> This morn the temp in the man cave and test box was 47* and the Rh in the box was 63%--62% if going by the saturated salt testing of the Hygro which read 74% after 8hr soak.
> 
> ...I grab the distilled and fire into the bag a couple shots and seal it again! :doh:
> 
> Some questions?
> 
> Am I using to much KL?
> 
> Of the 2 small bags 1 is dry, and the other moisturized! Should I just use one?
> 
> I tried earlier a 50/50 mix but the % was crackin 80! :faint:
> 
> What ta do!...What ta do!...:laugh:
> 
> Any thoughts??


Like zack said, you can never use to much KL. when you say saturated salt for the salt test, is this what you did? you should not of saturated the salt (look up salt test). and where is the cedar? throw some old boxes in there, they will help buffer the RH. hope this helps. good luck with it.


----------



## HWiebe

Don't mean to sidetrack but where did you get that box with the grate? Love it!


----------



## Zfog

HWiebe said:


> Don't mean to sidetrack but where did you get that box with the grate? Love it!


It says lock and lock on the lid. Try googling it, it is pretty nifty.


----------



## HWiebe

Zfog said:


> It says lock and lock on the lid. Try googling it, it is pretty nifty.


You think I didn't!? lol Walmart seems to be the only store with that brand but dunno if they have it in store since WalMart.ca website sucks. lol


----------



## 68 Lotus

ptpablo said:


> Like zack said, you can never use to much KL. when you say saturated salt for the salt test, is this what you did? you should not of saturated the salt (look up salt test). and where is the cedar? throw some old boxes in there, they will help buffer the RH. hope this helps. good luck with it.


This is the salt testin ziplock. :biggrin:


----------



## 68 Lotus

HWiebe said:


> You think I didn't!? lol Walmart seems to be the only store with that brand but dunno if they have it in store since WalMart.ca website sucks. lol


Picked these up at a Bashas grocery in Az.


----------



## 68 Lotus

As I final out _*this*_ Kitty Litter Lockador...I'd be most remiss If'n I didn't pay homage to the Threads creator!......Tony! :hail::bowdown:.... Thank you for postin it up! :first:

I'd still be scramblin to put something together, (to protect me investment) if'n I hadn't read this thread and a couple others...Definitely stick worthy! :high5:

So Starting on me next lockador... I got this here box to cut up & use, and 30 sticks to organize!...:twitch:......While I salt test the oasis, humi's hygrometer, and make sure the desk humi is 100% seasoned and not leaking...


----------



## msblann1960

I recently upgraded to a larger humidor, so the heartfelt beads that I was using were not sufficient enough for the size of the new humidor.

So.........I went and bought some kitty litter.

It's been in my humidor a week now and I'm holding steady at about 67% RH.

Works for me! 

Great Thread! :clap2:


----------



## Richterscale

Looking good Bob!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

68 Lotus said:


> This is the salt testin ziplock. :biggrin:


I am loving that cigar nubber/holder in your picture! :beerchug:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

68 Lotus said:


> As I final out _*this*_ Kitty Litter Lockador...I'd be most remiss If'n I didn't pay homage to the Threads creator!......Tony! :hail::bowdown:.... Thank you for postin it up! :first:
> 
> I'd still be scramblin to put something together, (to protect me investment) if'n I hadn't read this thread and a couple others...Definitely stick worthy! :high5:
> 
> So Starting on me next lockador... I got this here box to cut up & use, and 30 sticks to organize!...:twitch:......While I salt test the oasis, humi's hygrometer, and make sure the desk humi is 100% seasoned and not leaking...





msblann1960 said:


> I recently upgraded to a larger humidor, so the heartfelt beads that I was using were not sufficient enough for the size of the new humidor.
> 
> So.........I went and bought some kitty litter.
> 
> It's been in my humidor a week now and I'm holding steady at about 67% RH.
> 
> Works for me!
> 
> Great Thread! :clap2:


You guys are very welcome glad it works for you.
All i ask is please pay it forward when someone asks you what to use.
Just remember to tell them.
_Kitty Litter Rocks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!_


----------



## austintxeric

I am using the mesh filter bags from Petco to hold the KL in my wineador. Does everyone simply spray the beads through the bag if you need to raise the humidity? I started out by trying to mist half of each bag full before putting them in the bag, but I'm seeing my humidity stay around 59-60% and would like to raise a few %. Taking them out of the bag would seem to be a hassle...just curious what is recommended. 

I did put a few wood cigar boxes in the wineador also, but rubbed them down with a sponge and distilled water before putting them in.


----------



## bodia

austintxeric said:


> I am using the mesh filter bags from Petco to hold the KL in my wineador. Does everyone simply spray the beads through the bag if you need to raise the humidity? I started out by trying to mist half of each bag full before putting them in the bag, but I'm seeing my humidity stay around 59-60% and would like to raise a few %. Taking them out of the bag would seem to be a hassle...just curious what is recommended.
> 
> I did put a few wood cigar boxes in the wineador also, but rubbed them down with a sponge and distilled water before putting them in.


I have 2 - 12" bags, and 4 - 8" bags in my wine cooler. I just spray the bags (only once since I started using KL about 6 weeks ago). I also have a Cigar Oasis in there to keep things stable. Had it open for a long period while re-organizing, so I felt a good spritz was warranted. I also spray the entire bag, front and back. Maybe 5 or 6 spays on each side. That's what I did when I started out too. RH is solid at 66%. Keep in mind, my bags are stuffed full of KL. If you have less in your bags, you won't need to spritz as much.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Give it some spritz's through the bag won't hurt anything. :yo:


----------



## SanchoAnchovy

68Lotus, what's that on your iPad with the Puff search menu option?


----------



## Zeb Zoober

Just started conditioning my 150 qt cooler. Have thrown in a bunch of empty cigar boxes along with 4 - 12" mesh bags full of KL. Am also running my hydra in there to speed things up. Once conditioned, I plan on just using the KL only. 

Sent an email to Ed of Waxingmoon to see about getting some Spanish Cedar shelves made for the cooler. 

My other humidors were struggling to maintain humidity above 60% with the dry winter air. I have 4 ounces or more of 70% beads in all the humis. I finally added KL in the humis along with the beads and they finally leveled out my humidors at right around 65%.


----------



## 68 Lotus

SanchoAnchovy said:


> 68Lotus, what's that on your iPad with the Puff search menu option?


Thats the Ipad App!..:tsk:..I got all signed up but they need to check my e-mail address and send my confirmation to use it! :doh:
:biggrin:


----------



## SanchoAnchovy

68 Lotus said:


> Thats the Ipad App!..:tsk:..I got all signed up but they need to check my e-mail address and send my confirmation to use it! :doh:
> :biggrin:


I thought so. Guess I'll have to wait until Android has an app for everything. :lol:


----------



## asmartbull

Zeb Zoober said:


> Just started conditioning my 150 qt cooler. Have thrown in a bunch of empty cigar boxes along with 4 - 12" mesh bags full of KL. Am also running my hydra in there to speed things up. Once conditioned, I plan on just using the KL only.
> 
> Sent an email to Ed of Waxingmoon to see about getting some Spanish Cedar shelves made for the cooler.
> 
> My other humidors were struggling to maintain humidity above 60% with the dry winter air. I have 4 ounces or more of 70% beads in all the humis. I finally added KL in the humis along with the beads and they finally leveled out my humidors at right around 65%.


Steve
You don't have to season a cooler...
Running a Hydra is over kill


----------



## Evonnida

68 Lotus said:


> As I final out _*this*_ Kitty Litter Lockador...I'd be most remiss If'n I didn't pay homage to the Threads creator!......Tony! :hail::bowdown:.... Thank you for postin it up! :first:
> 
> I'd still be scramblin to put something together, (to protect me investment) if'n I hadn't read this thread and a couple others...Definitely stick worthy! :high5:
> 
> So Starting on me next lockador... I got this here box to cut up & use, and 30 sticks to organize!...:twitch:......While I salt test the oasis, humi's hygrometer, and make sure the desk humi is 100% seasoned and not leaking...


Might want to get that Acid Cold Tea Infusion out of there... Unless you want all of your sticks tasting just like it.


----------



## 68 Lotus

Evonnida said:


> Might want to get that Acid Cold Tea Infusion out of there... Unless you want all of your sticks tasting just like it.


Funny you should mention that!....:lol:...And thanks fer the heads-up!

Being a complete newb, I didn't know until last night when I fired that Puffer up It was flavored! :doh:.....And It was only in with the others for a few hours, :hmm: maybe 12...


----------



## 68 Lotus

Tired of these Lockador Pics yet?...:lol:......here's the latest mod to me KL set-up.

I bucked up that cedar box figuring a spacer for One and a Tray fer the other.









So there's my two Kitty Litter Lockador set-ups. 


...:hmm:.... Now to get everything else dialed in! :lol:


----------



## BlackandGold508

Not tired at all of em. Was checking out those Lock and Locks at Bed Bath and Beyond. Cool variety of sizes. And with those trays, its like they wer made for cigars. Nice job my man ! Thanks for the pics and info along the way. :rockon:


----------



## Samadhi

I have used that same lock & lock container with Boveda packs.... wonder if I should go ahead swap it over to the litter as well.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Samadhi said:


> I have used that same lock & lock container with Boveda packs.... wonder if I should go ahead swap it over to the litter as well.


Boveda packs are the best they really work but so does litter and for what you pay for a couple of packs. You could buy a lifetime supply of litter!:beerchug:


----------



## rcruz1211

Tony, 

I'm a believer...I'm running litter in my two tupperdors and both are holding strong at 65%!!! Thanks for sharing this great tip!!!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

rcruz1211 said:


> Tony,
> 
> I'm a believer...I'm running litter in my two tupperdors and both are holding strong at 65%!!! Thanks for sharing this great tip!!!


My pleasure bro!:dude:
Pay it forward share with everyone you can!:beerchug:


----------



## fivespdcat

It's really amazing how well this works, I use litter in all my humidors (including the latest cooleridor) and it's just awesome! 68% rock solid in winter time is unbeatable. I paid like $9 for a jug of this stuff. Tony, you are the man for this right up and awesome suggestions. I'm also passing on the info to my friends that are now using this stuff in everything.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

I am very happy to hear you are getting great results. If i didn't use it with great success i would have never passed it along. I am glad you are going to pass it along as well. At this rate and with the slow economy. Everyone is looking to save a buck. Here it is right here gents the best thing since sliced bread!:beerchug:


----------



## nfarrar

Well, I did it. I was at petco and the only KL they had was store brand(i didnt care the brand) in a 15 lbs box. It was only $25! I paid more for 2 lbs of beads! Im setting up a 3rd winedor and going to try the active/passive KL method. I got the Vinotemp SWC2800M from Provantage for $166! I might go ahead and order 2 or 3 more! Id post a link... but Im a NP.... in time.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Please keep us posted and if you need help you know where to come!
:beerchug::beerchug::beerchug::beerchug::beerchug:


----------



## nfarrar

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Please keep us posted and if you need help you know where to come!
> :beerchug::beerchug::beerchug::beerchug::beerchug:


Will do!

provantage.com/avanti-swc2800m~7AVNI012.htm

105 before shipping!


----------



## codykrr

well, I finally got some Kl today!:whoo:

I bought the 3x8 inch mesh bag as well. laid out enough to fill the bag, spritzed half of the pretty liberally(I like around 68 to 69%) and placed it in.

I will see where it winds up. I may have gotten them a little wetter than Id have liked, but as dry as it is here, one open of the humidor can drop it 5%.:faint2:

Paid 9 bucks for the esquisicat brand at petsmart and .96 cents for the bag.

Thanks Tony!:clap2:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

You are very welcome sir!
Welcome aboard!:beerchug:


----------



## 68 Lotus

Third day stable @ 67%!..:clap2::ss


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

_KITTY LITTER ROCKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!_


----------



## nfarrar

TonyBrooklyn said:


> _KITTY LITTER ROCKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!_


Nice. Did I see that your Marshall goes to 11!? Thats one better...


----------



## bent-1

Thoroughly enjoying all the posts & pictures. I have a desk top unit (50 ct) & need to set up a cooladore with KL. The pics are a great help.


----------



## Propagator4

So I finally made it to Petco. My results are below. I got the generic Petco brand of litter, and put it in a nylon filter bag. The bags were actually about 3 bucks each, if I remember correctly, not what I was expecting. But I shouldn't need more for a long time. I had no idea how much litter to put in or how much to spray it, so I just winged it, and I'll be keeping an eye on the levels. I'm keeping one of the ceiling mounts in there for now just in case I went way too low on the water- I don't want the humidity to drop overnight. I'll be keeping my cigars organized by fullness of body, but am not yet sure which to put where (left, middle, or top). Hopefully it wont really make a difference.

I will keep you posted on the results. Any feedback is appreciated.

Edit: someone please yell at me if I'm attaching these wrong. Don't recall reading any rules regarding the procedure.


----------



## Zfog

Looks good to me! Keep us posted.:cheer2:


----------



## Rock31

Peter I just wing mine as well, just keep an eye on it for a few days and it will stabilize.


----------



## codykrr

Mine is still holding at 65% rock solid!:banana:

When I was setting mine up I filled the bag(i got the 3x12 inch) and then dumped about 1/4 of it out. I sprayed that pretty heavy with DW and then mixed it in with the rest from the bag. Been holding rock solid since!

I even opened my humidor up for 2 or 3 min, shut it and within 30 min had bounced back to a rock solid 65%.

Awesome results!


----------



## BlackandGold508

Looks good Peter ! you wont be disappointed !!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Looks good to me as well Peter what cigars you gonna buy with the money you saved!:bounce:


----------



## Propagator4

I appreciate the feedback guys. It's good to hear that I'm not making any obvious mistakes. Tony, you use the same stuff, right? Have you ever had problems with any of the litter making it through bags (I know you primarily use tupperware)? I had some crystals coming out when I was mixing up the wet and dry litter in the bag.



codykrr said:


> Mine is still holding at 65% rock solid!


Mine was still at 71% when I left this morning, but think that the cigars were over-humidified before (JUST got a digital), so they will slow down the humidor's trek towards homeostasis. There are like 70 of them in there, so I'm trying to be patient.

Cody, I was looking at your pictures thread. How many scorpions, tarantulas, and snakes, and other critters do you own?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Propagator4 said:


> I appreciate the feedback guys. It's good to hear that I'm not making any obvious mistakes. Tony, you use the same stuff, right? Have you ever had problems with any of the litter making it through bags (I know you primarily use tupperware)? I had some crystals coming out when I was mixing up the wet and dry litter in the bag.
> 
> Mine was still at 71% when I left this morning, but think that the cigars were over-humidified before (JUST got a digital), so they will slow down the humidor's trek towards homeostasis. There are like 70 of them in there, so I'm trying to be patient.
> 
> Cody, I was looking at your pictures thread. How many scorpions, tarantulas, and snakes, and other critters do you own?


I use Tupperware, if they fall out no biggie just pick em up and throw them out. Even beads will break and fall out when you use the mesh bags.:high5:


----------



## Ammosmoke

I just got some Fresh Step crystals, and I'm not sure if they have a scent or if that is just what crystals smell like... Because they smell sorta funny. I'm concerned that I'll ruin my gars. Anyone know? It doesn't say anywhere on the bag if they are scented or not.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

As long as there is no heavy perfume smell you are good to go

Fresh Step Paw Points


----------



## Habanolover

TonyBrooklyn said:


> As long as there is no heavy perfume smell you are good to go
> 
> Fresh Step Paw Points


The website says it has "fragrance" as an ingredient. I would not use this. :2


----------



## Ammosmoke

Yup, that's what I got. It smells kinda scented but only if I stick my nose up to it.

EDIT: UGH.. Nevermind. I opened up the tupperador and it reeked of scentedness. Good thing it has only been in there a few minutes. Think safeway would let me return it? BTW my local petco only has a 15lb container of store brand for $30.80 with tax! I don't need that much, not even close. I need like 10oz lol.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Put some in a dish and hydrate it like you would beads. Come back in a 1/2 hour if you don't smell no perfume your good to go. I have used Fresh step in the past with no ill effects.


----------



## Ammosmoke

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Put some in a dish and hydrate it like you would beads. Come back in a 1/2 hour if you don't smell no perfume your good to go. I have used Fresh step in the past with no ill effects.


I could definitely smell it when I opened it up after about 20 minutes. I'm gonna play it on the safe side here...


----------



## Max_Power

Ammosmoke said:


> I just got some Fresh Step crystals, and I'm not sure if they have a scent or if that is just what crystals smell like... Because they smell sorta funny. I'm concerned that I'll ruin my gars. Anyone know? It doesn't say anywhere on the bag if they are scented or not.


Fresh Step was definitely no good. They got especially perfumey after being sprayed.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

I have used this one in the past !

Fresh Step Unscented Cat Litter Plus Dual Action Crystals

Right now i am using PETCO!


----------



## Ammosmoke

Would anyone care to send some my way? I only want about half a pound or less. I'll pay shipping plus a little more.


----------



## Rock31

Ammo are you having problems finding some?

4 pounds is only $7 or so at the pet store.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PETCO Crystals Cat Litter: Silica Cat Litter at PETCO

Cheaper to buy it at the source!


----------



## Ammosmoke

Rock31 said:


> Ammo are you having problems finding some?
> 
> 4 pounds is only $7 or so at the pet store.


I guess I could look at the other pet stores, but Petco here was sold out except for a 15lb bin for $28, which is over $30 with tax. :ask: That is a lot to buy when I don't need anywhere near that amount for my 1gal tupporador lol. Meh, I guess I'll just see if I can return the stuff I got and check around at other stores. (I got the Fresh Step at Safeway)


----------



## Rock31

Yes 15 pounds is insane LOL! That will last 3 lifetimes


----------



## HWiebe

Don't limit your search to pet stores. I bought mine at the local grocery store. WalMart sells beaded silica crystals as well.


----------



## Ammosmoke

HWiebe said:


> Don't limit your search to pet stores. I bought mine at the local grocery store. WalMart sells beaded silica crystals as well.


Walmart is banned in Seattle lol. But eh, I could check at QFC and maybe the other Safeway near me.


----------



## Rock31

Ammo if you can't find it this weekend let me know, I am headed to the post office Monday and can drop some in for ya.


----------



## Ammosmoke

Rock31 said:


> Ammo if you can't find it this weekend let me know, I am headed to the post office Monday and can drop some in for ya.


Alright, thanks man.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

These three stores in Seattle all have there own brand of priority silica kitty litter which should work just fine. It looks like an 8 lb plastic container which is about as small as your gonna find!

 1423 Nw Market St 
Seattle, WA 98107 *Store Phone:* 206-784-6480 *Store Hours:* Open 24 Hours 
*Pharmacy Phone:* (206)782-8688 *Pharmacy Hours:* Mon-Fri 9:00AM-9:00PM
Sat 9:00AM-6:00PM
Sun 11:00AM-6:00PM

















*Store Details:* Ad Region , Bakery, Deli, Floral, Liquor, Meat, Pharmacy, Produce, Seafood, Starbucks, Video, Fuelstation, DryClean, Sushi Bar, Olive Bar, Digital Photo, DVDPlay Kiosk, Coinmaster, Jamba Juice, Adult Immunizations, Travel Immunizations, 24 hr PayPump, Wi-fi, , Home Grocery Delivery, Deli Catalog, Catering Catalog, Script Center Kiosk 
























*2.21 miles* Driving Directions
*Send Address To*: E-mail | Mobile 
*Current Events:

*

*







*


















2

8340 15TH Ave Nw 
Seattle, WA 98117 *Store Phone:* 206-782-7464 *Store Hours:* Mon-Sun 5:00AM-1:00AM 
*Pharmacy Phone:* (206)782-7480 *Pharmacy Hours:* Mon-Fri 9:00AM-9:00PM
Sat 9:00AM-6:00PM
Sun 11:00AM-6:00PM

















*Store Details:* Ad Region , Bakery, Deli, Floral, Liquor, Meat, Pharmacy, Produce, Seafood, Starbucks, Video, Fuelstation, DryClean, Sushi Bar, Olive Bar, Digital Photo, DVDPlay Kiosk, Coinmaster, Jamba Juice, Adult Immunizations, Travel Immunizations, 24 hr PayPump, Wi-fi, Wells Fargo Bank, Home Grocery Delivery, Deli Catalog, Catering Catalog, Script Center Kiosk

3

8704 Greenwood Ave N 
Seattle, WA 98103 *Store Phone:* 206-494-0433 *Store Hours:* Mon-Sun 5:00AM-1:00AM 
*Pharmacy Phone:* (206)494-0440 *Pharmacy Hours:* Mon-Fri 9:00AM-9:00PM
Sat 9:00AM-6:00PM
Sun 11:00AM-6:00P


----------



## SanchoAnchovy

Rock31 said:


> Yes 15 pounds is insane LOL! That will last 3 lifetimes


Speaking of which, how often should we be looking at changing the litter over?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

SanchoAnchovy said:


> Speaking of which, how often should we be looking at changing the litter over?


I change them when they get brown and discolored like beads do.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Great Reading for all those interested in Silica!
Silica gel - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## gahdzila

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Great Reading for all those interested in Silica!
> Silica gel - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


BRILLIANT!



> Cat litter
> Silica gel is also used as cat litter[6], by itself or in combination with more traditional materials, such as clays including bentonite. It is trackless and virtually odorless. Silica in this form can be a cost effective way for retail consumers easily to purchase silica gel for application in such things as *maintaining the desired relative humidity in humidors*, keeping tools rust free in damp environments, long term storage, and preservation of dried food for long term storage.


----------



## Ammosmoke

TonyBrooklyn said:


> These three stores in Seattle all have there own brand of priority silica kitty litter which should work just fine. It looks like an 8 lb plastic container which is about as small as your gonna find!


I very much appreciate you going through the effort to find all that. Unfortunately I live 25+ minutes each way from all of those, (without traffic) and I rarely go that direction so I'd be liable to get somewhat lost. For now, I will continue my search at the stores nearest me, but I will definitely go to one of these if I can't find anything!

EDIT: Frick, there is one called Priority Cat silica gel crystals on Safeway.com that I can get delivered to my house for free. I think I saw that thing in the store. Passed it right up without reading! The ingredients say "Silica Gel." So, hopefully it doesn't smell like anything? You guys know?


----------



## Rock31

If it's scented it should say so on the bag/container.


----------



## Ammosmoke

Found the MOFO! I had to go to 5 stores to find it lol. But, turns out it was just at the other safeway in my area. :doh: Oh well, it was cheaper than the Fresh Step by 5 bucks AND the crystals are HUGE for added bonus. I've never been so happy to find a cat care product, and I don't even have one! eace:

Thanks for the help


----------



## Rock31

Glad you found it man! Let us know if you need anything else.


----------



## Ammosmoke

Is it normal for there to be a sort of "after rain" smell when you "charge" the kitty litter? It is like a really clean smell. It doesn't appear to be scented.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

gahdzila said:


> BRILLIANT!


Right i mean after reading that its basically telling you that Silica is Silica science is science!!!!!



Ammosmoke said:


> I very much appreciate you going through the effort to find all that. Unfortunately I live 25+ minutes each way from all of those, (without traffic) and I rarely go that direction so I'd be liable to get somewhat lost. For now, I will continue my search at the stores nearest me, but I will definitely go to one of these if I can't find anything!
> 
> EDIT: Frick, there is one called Priority Cat silica gel crystals on Safeway.com that I can get delivered to my house for free. I think I saw that thing in the store. Passed it right up without reading! The ingredients say "Silica Gel." So, hopefully it doesn't smell like anything? You guys know?


That's what we are here for to help!
Welcome kitty litter convert!


----------



## 68 Lotus

Gotta say I am seriously happy with the KL!!...My Lockadors (2) have been absolutely Rock Solid @ 65% since dialed in. :thumb:..I've switched the Hygrometer between the two every day just to verify it!..:thumb: :thumb:

And like an old Tareyton smoker..... would rather fight than switch! :laugh: :ss


----------



## fishkilla

Tony just wanted to let you know i have recently set my humidor up with the litter. A buddy of mine suggested it because its what he uses. This stuff works like a charm my humidor has been holding at 69 for a week and a half since I put it in. Love it and its cheap and easy. Thanks for the info. Dallas


----------



## Hall25

fishkilla said:


> Tony just wanted to let you know i have recently set my humidor up with the litter. A buddy of mine suggested it because its what he uses. This stuff works like a charm my humidor has been holding at 69 for a week and a half since I put it in. Love it and its cheap and easy. Thanks for the info. Dallas


Man you must have a good "buddy"!!!

KL ROCKS!!! You da Man Tony!!!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

68 Lotus said:


> Gotta say I am seriously happy with the KL!!...My Lockadors (2) have been absolutely Rock Solid @ 65% since dialed in. :thumb:..I've switched the Hygrometer between the two every day just to verify it!..:thumb: :thumb:
> 
> And like an old Tareyton smoker..... would rather fight than switch! :laugh: :ss





fishkilla said:


> Tony just wanted to let you know i have recently set my humidor up with the litter. A buddy of mine suggested it because its what he uses. This stuff works like a charm my humidor has been holding at 69 for a week and a half since I put it in. Love it and its cheap and easy. Thanks for the info. Dallas





Hall25 said:


> Man you must have a good "buddy"!!!
> 
> KL ROCKS!!! You da Man Tony!!!


You are all too kind thank you for your words of appreciation!
Welcome to the Kitty Litter coverts club! :bounce:
_KITTY LITTER ROCKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!_


----------



## Richterscale

Ammosmoke said:


> Is it normal for there to be a sort of "after rain" smell when you "charge" the kitty litter? It is like a really clean smell. It doesn't appear to be scented.


I'm not sure .. I've heard people say that sometimes after they spritz them they can detect a scent of some sort but it fades. I've never had this experience but I will tell you that once your container of choice is seasoned there will be little need for getting the KL very moist.

I started out with the MimiLitter from Walmart. It worked TOTALLY fine and I had a new 120q Cooler that I filled with a bunch of boxes and trays. It took a couple of days and multiple spritz' in the foil pan I was using before it finally stuck where I wanted it. (It started at about 60 and I got it up to 67ish within a day or so of spritzing.

Well I went to PetCo for some mesh bags (which were 2.99 each at petco.. the crooks) and while I was there I bought the big bag of petco crystals and I did notice that they were much larger in size than the mimi litter and I thought they might have less potential for any dust when I fill the mesh.

So last weekend which was aprox 3 weeks post litter, I pulled my tin pans of mimilitter out and replaced them with 2 of the mesh bags aprox 3/4 full of the petco crystals. I spritzed each mesh bag aprox 10 times with DW and the cooler has been at 65% RH and not moved 1 fraction in a week. This is right where I want it. I have 2 oust fans in there to keep it moving and I could not be happier. The Mimi Litter would've been fine too but I think I prefer the larger crystals. They are easier to see (if needed) and less chance of them getting crushed and falling out of the mesh.

Don't "over charge" them.. it's likely not needed. You thought you were happy when you found the litter... wait until you check it 10 times a day and the RH stays perfectly right where you want it. You'll feel vindicated for sure.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

I personally prefer the Petco brand to any i have used in quite some time. In fact i am using it now!
:bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce:


----------



## Ammosmoke

Richterscale said:


> I'm not sure .. I've heard people say that sometimes after they spritz them they can detect a scent of some sort but it fades. I've never had this experience but I will tell you that once your container of choice is seasoned there will be little need for getting the KL very moist.
> 
> I started out with the MimiLitter from Walmart. It worked TOTALLY fine and I had a new 120q Cooler that I filled with a bunch of boxes and trays. It took a couple of days and multiple spritz' in the foil pan I was using before it finally stuck where I wanted it. (It started at about 60 and I got it up to 67ish within a day or so of spritzing.
> 
> Well I went to PetCo for some mesh bags (which were 2.99 each at petco.. the crooks) and while I was there I bought the big bag of petco crystals and I did notice that they were much larger in size than the mimi litter and I thought they might have less potential for any dust when I fill the mesh.
> 
> So last weekend which was aprox 3 weeks post litter, I pulled my tin pans of mimilitter out and replaced them with 2 of the mesh bags aprox 3/4 full of the petco crystals. I spritzed each mesh bag aprox 10 times with DW and the cooler has been at 65% RH and not moved 1 fraction in a week. This is right where I want it. I have 2 oust fans in there to keep it moving and I could not be happier. The Mimi Litter would've been fine too but I think I prefer the larger crystals. They are easier to see (if needed) and less chance of them getting crushed and falling out of the mesh.
> 
> Don't "over charge" them.. it's likely not needed. You thought you were happy when you found the litter... wait until you check it 10 times a day and the RH stays perfectly right where you want it. You'll feel vindicated for sure.


Perhaps I overcharged them then, because my RH keeps going up to 72%, and it still smells like wet rocks in there. There isn't much to season, as it is a tupporador. I used to have the bottom of a cigar box in there, but I took it out because it smelled of incense. IDK why it did, but then again the store I got it from stank of it. Honestly hope that the Illusione stick that was in there doesn't taste like cardamom or something now.


----------



## Richterscale

Ammosmoke said:


> Perhaps I overcharged them then, because my RH keeps going up to 72%, and it still smells like wet rocks in there. There isn't much to season, as it is a tupporador. I used to have the bottom of a cigar box in there, but I took it out because it smelled of incense. IDK why it did, but then again the store I got it from stank of it. Honestly hope that the Illusione stick that was in there doesn't taste like cardamom or something now.


Just add some dry litter to it and check it after some time.. if it won't come down, toss those and start again but this time do it with dry Kl only and see what the RH reads.. if low, spritz 5-6 times and recheck in an hour.. rinse repeat. As Tony has said, you don't ever want to get more than 50% of your KL moist and from my experience it was more like 25% moist. And when I say moist I mean a spritz of distilled water from a spray bottle. Moist isn't even accurate... more like damp.

I was over thinking it when I started too. It's far less "charging" than you think.. especially with a tupperador. That size should be fine with a few spritzes.

PS: you stick should be fine


----------



## socapots

bump for good info.


----------



## Ammosmoke

Richterscale said:


> Just add some dry litter to it and check it after some time.. if it won't come down, toss those and start again but this time do it with dry Kl only and see what the RH reads.. if low, spritz 5-6 times and recheck in an hour.. rinse repeat. As Tony has said, you don't ever want to get more than 50% of your KL moist and from my experience it was more like 25% moist. And when I say moist I mean a spritz of distilled water from a spray bottle. Moist isn't even accurate... more like damp.
> 
> I was over thinking it when I started too. It's far less "charging" than you think.. especially with a tupperador. That size should be fine with a few spritzes.
> 
> PS: you stick should be fine


Thanks man, the dor is sitting at a steady 66% @ 69F, and 65% at 70. Also, the wet rock smell is going down. Well, unless I just am used to the smell now. Hope not! Lol. Either way, I just smoked a Quintero that I bought from eNthusiast, (thanks again for the Arganese hitch-hiker!) and it tasted very good after the first quarter which had a twinge of bitter that I think was just from a bit too much humidity. So, I'm fairly certain that it hasn't imparted any sort of flavor. 
:tea:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

socapots said:


> bump for good info.


BUMP FOR A BUMP LOL!

:biglaugh::cowboyic9:ipe::tea::wink:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

fishkilla said:


> Tony just wanted to let you know i have recently set my humidor up with the litter. A buddy of mine suggested it because its what he uses. This stuff works like a charm my humidor has been holding at 69 for a week and a half since I put it in. Love it and its cheap and easy. Thanks for the info. Dallas


Your welcome my brother!
Bump for trying something new!
:tea::tea::tea::tea::tea:


----------



## Richterscale

Ammosmoke said:


> Thanks man, the dor is sitting at a steady 66% @ 69F, and 65% at 70. Also, the wet rock smell is going down. Well, unless I just am used to the smell now. Hope not! Lol. Either way, I just smoked a Quintero that I bought from eNthusiast, (thanks again for the Arganese hitch-hiker!) and it tasted very good after the first quarter which had a twinge of bitter that I think was just from a bit too much humidity. So, I'm fairly certain that it hasn't imparted any sort of flavor.
> :tea:


Woot! grats! Yeah when my sticks are a tad too humidified I get the bitter too.. I keep a desktop box with around 60rh and I usually stick daily smoked in that in the day or two prior to puffing. I find that they burn more to my enjoyment that way.


----------



## Propagator4

On the topic, I have gotten my humidor to hold 67% for days using kitty litter. I've only smoked one since giving the cigars a chance to adjust, but I already like it more than my previous (which was probably slightly over 70%). There was NO bitter taste. Even when I puffed too frequently or way too infrequently. I'm excited to see if this is consistent over my other sticks in the humidor.

In order to get the humidor down to 67% (it was previously holding 73%), I had to dump a lot of the kitty litter back into the bag, and add fresh litter that wasn't over-hydrated. After getting a more educated feel to how the cigars smoke at 67%, I will probably make the move down to 65% to see how I like that.

Thanks again everyone.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

65% is where non Cubans smoke best IMHO! Glad its working for you!:cowboyic9:


----------



## Rowdymon

Ok...It's been a while since I have been around much...not much since the CigarLive days.

My question for you folks on the kitty litter...I see blue crystals, and heard people say they are for odor absorption, and others who say they are just colored...

If I decide to go this route rather than buying another 2lb's of heartfelt beads...can someone point me to a definitive answer on what these blue crystals are? Personally I don't want odor absorption, so am I just going to be picking the blue ones out?

Yes I'm aware it's unscented...but unsented and odor absorption are two very different animals...

Meh...not sure I"m going to do this, but exploring all my options...


----------



## gahdzila

Jeff - the consensus is that the blue crystals are just colored, and they are no different than the white ones. You can pick them out if you want...but there's no reason to unless you just don't like the way they look!


----------



## Rowdymon

Ok I'll give it a go...why not...

Thank you for your prompt response


----------



## TheFreakShow

gahdzila said:


> Jeff - the consensus is that the blue crystals are just colored, and they are no different than the white ones. You can pick them out if you want...but there's no reason to unless you just don't like the way they look!


I will second that. I have KL (with blue crystals) in both my desktop humidor and my edgestar and both have the wonderful cigar smell when I open them. :smoke:


----------



## Rowdymon

Well I'm thinking about either building a larger humi or just going ahead and getting another wine fridge...either way I'm going to need some kind of humidification. I've got 5 humi's stashed in various places around the house and I want to ease my maintenance to two large units and away from these small 100-300 humidors.

Kitty Litter may be the answer for my second unit, or just split the beads and put some kitty in each.

Thanks


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

TheFreakShow said:


> I will second that. I have KL (with blue crystals) in both my desktop humidor and my edgestar and both have the wonderful cigar smell when I open them. :smoke:


When i first started with Kitty Litter i was very anal about it. I would sit there and pick the blue beads out. After a while i realized it made no difference.
I have been using it with the blue beads for years. In fact i like the color coordination and blue is my favorite color!hoto:


----------



## bodia

I actually read somewhere in all of my research on KL that the blue beads are normal silica impregnated with cobalt chloride. The cobalt is what makes them blue and they are used to indicate maximum moisture absorption. When they are working normally, they are blue. When they have reached their maximum absorption point, they turn a pinkish color. In the context of the normal use for KL, this would make sense. Although I haven't tried this, the explanation was good enough for me. I'd agree with the others that they don't seem to have an adverse effect on that wonderful tobacco/cedar aroma. Here's one of the several places that I found that info:

Ashirwad Chemicals....India's Largest Manufacturer Of SILICAGEL


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Great contribution to the thread. This hopefully will squash still yet more fears of using Kitty Litter!:first:


----------



## FWTX

Apparently many people keep googling blue silica crystals or blue cat litter crystals or some variation of that - which incorrectly takes you to a bunch of ignorant eco-whacks warning incorrectly about indicating (blue) silica - *this is an industrial desiccant*. :nono:

Desiccants are used in laboratories (I have worked in several), chemical processing, material processing, and many other industrial applications to remove moisture from a product or process.

Indicating desiccants are desiccants with certain particles, beads, chips - whatever - treated with cobalt chloride which changes color when they are getting "loaded" with moisture - so they know when to replace the process material and dehydrate (bake) the old material for re-use (magic crystals turn blue again!!!).:woohoo:

There is absolutely no reason to use a more expensive indicating desiccant as kitty litter - as a matter of fact - that's just stupid.:doh:

Now if you do a search for "colored silica gel" - well that takes you away from the eco-alarmists (anti-tobacco too!!!!) and you'll find this:

*Colored Silica Gel Cat Sands/Silica Desiccant*

*Packing: *500kg, 15kg, 1.8kg, 2kg, 5kg,, 3.8l, 5l,
*Standard: *1-8mm, 2-6mm, 0.5-2mm, 0.5-1.5mm
*Origin: *China
*Min. Order: *10mt 
*Transportation: *by Sea
*Shape: *Lumpy and Ball Type
*Sorbent: Silica* *Gel*
*Various Colors: *Blue, Red, Pink, Green, Orange, Purple
*Various Frangrance: *Apple, Lemon, Lavender 

*The blue kitty crystals are there for eye appeal - nothing but a little blue dye.*

*oh - i just picked up 4lbs for $6.99 @ PetSmart - unscented -:cbwith the blue crystals*


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

:wink:
_KITTY LITTER ROCKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Thanks for the scientific explanation!:yo:
So basically Silica is Silica!!!!!!!!!!!!!:ear:
_


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ

What's Silica


----------



## FWTX

_"So basically Silica is Silica!!!!!!!!!!!!!_:ear:"

Right on Bro - you said it - silica is silica! :clap2:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Sand!!!!!!!!!!:noidea:
Hey GrtndpwrflOZ where you been long time no see!
And wheres that avatar you know the one with the nipples!:wink:
You could dial a rotary phone with!:lol:


----------



## Coop D

I was also going to buy more beads, and I decided to go the KL route instead. My house is around 30-33% RH so I decided to go with 2 trays (almost 2 lbs) of KL and I wet them around 50%. The humidity leveled off around 63-64. I actually sprayed them down a little more and they have been holding steady at 65% for a week now

I am very happy with the cost, and the results. Been less monitoring then the beads. Not sure if my beads were just old and not holding like they use to, but for $10 for a 8lb bag I am glad I tried it.

Thanks for the help Tony!!!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Your welcome my brother!
Glad it worked out for ya Coop i told ya time and time again!
_KITTY LITTER ROCKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!_


----------



## Coop D

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Your welcome my brother!
> Glad it worked out for ya Coop i told ya time and time again!
> _KITTY LITTER ROCKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!_


I was a skeptic, now I am a believer!!! Tony = Lord of Litter!!!!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

_Welcome all kitty litter converts your sanctuary is here!
:woohoo::woohoo::woohoo:
_


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Wow i wonder who keeps high lighting kitty litter in red:ask:

Now its gone that's strange!


----------



## Coop D

Acid Flashback???


----------



## Poneill272

Coop D said:


> Acid Flashback???


Hahaha! :r


----------



## WilsonRoa

I recently went with KL. I'm testing it out in the tuppedor. It finally settled down to 58%rH. I need to add a bit more distilled water today. Its been up and down since Sunday but looks like it finally hit 58% and its staying there.


----------



## Poneill272

Just got my first bag of KL!! My friend got a cheapo humidor from Thompsons that came with 20 don lugo DTs or WTF ever they are!! I was cool with him about it, but I felt bad for him!! Some ppl just won't take advice. Anyway, he gave it to me to season, which I'm about done doing, and I figured the foam humidifier that came with it is going to cause him problems, so I broke down and bought a 7 pound bag of Litter Pearls Premium Crystal cat litter! Pretty sure it's the same as some of the other brands I've seen on here, kinda looks like rock salt as far as shape and size, just doesn't have the blue crystals in it. I took apart a larger foam humidifier and packed it full of this stuff. Then I figured I might as well use some for myself too since I paid for it. I filled up a mesh bag with them, took my HF Beads out of one of my 100ct desktop humidors, and put the bag of litter in the bottom. I must have gotten something right here, because after 24 hours and opening it about 5 times, it is still at 63-65%!!!!


KITTY LITTER ROCKS!!!!!!!! :thumb:


(thanks Tony, once again)


----------



## WilsonRoa

After asking around, I was told not to season it with KL. Only put the KL in after its been seasoned.


----------



## Poneill272

WilsonRoa said:


> After asking around, I was told not to season it with KL. Only put the KL in after its been seasoned.


Ya, I seasoned it using a sponge, I put the kl in mostly dry, to help bring the rh down, and help it stabilize now. If anything, I will have to add more more water to the kl.


----------



## UncleFester

WilsonRoa said:


> After asking around, I was told not to season it with KL. Only put the KL in after its been seasoned.


My humidor from Ed ships out on Friday and I should have it next week. I'm even having him add a bead tray for the KL. Unless I hear different, I plan on using these in place of the other beads from the Herf'N'Turf seasoning post.

Question: Should I place the KL in a mesh bag or just let them roam free in the tray? If a bag is recommended, what kind of mesh bag?


----------



## Coop D

I actually have my KL in an add on silverware tray holder. Was $2 at target and works really good in my humidor


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Coop D said:


> Acid Flashback???





Poneill272 said:


> Hahaha! :r


PCP wasn't it!
Dang i forgot!!!!!
:bolt::bolt::bolt:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Poneill272 said:


> Just got my first bag of KL!! My friend got a cheapo humidor from Thompsons that came with 20 don lugo DTs or WTF ever they are!! I was cool with him about it, but I felt bad for him!! Some ppl just won't take advice. Anyway, he gave it to me to season, which I'm about done doing, and I figured the foam humidifier that came with it is going to cause him problems, so I broke down and bought a 7 pound bag of Litter Pearls Premium Crystal cat litter! Pretty sure it's the same as some of the other brands I've seen on here, kinda looks like rock salt as far as shape and size, just doesn't have the blue crystals in it. I took apart a larger foam humidifier and packed it full of this stuff. Then I figured I might as well use some for myself too since I paid for it. I filled up a mesh bag with them, took my HF Beads out of one of my 100ct desktop humidors, and put the bag of litter in the bottom. I must have gotten something right here, because after 24 hours and opening it about 5 times, it is still at 63-65%!!!!
> 
> KITTY LITTER ROCKS!!!!!!!! :thumb:
> 
> (thanks Tony, once again)


My pleasure sir you are very welcome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



UncleFester said:


> My humidor from Ed ships out on Friday and I should have it next week. I'm even having him add a bead tray for the KL. Unless I hear different, I plan on using these in place of the other beads from the Herf'N'Turf seasoning post.
> 
> Question: Should I place the KL in a mesh bag or just let them roam free in the tray? If a bag is recommended, what kind of mesh bag?


Like Coop i keep mine in a tray actually Tupperware!


----------



## bent-1

Bought a bag o KL crystals from wallyworld, Makall brand, 4lbs for $6, seems unscented though not marked. After seasoning the new humidor I got today, I'll report with details.


----------



## 68 Lotus

UncleFester said:


> My humidor from Ed ships out on Friday and I should have it next week. I'm even having him add a bead tray for the KL. Unless I hear different, I plan on using these in place of the other beads from the Herf'N'Turf seasoning post.
> 
> Question: Should I place the KL in a mesh bag or just let them roam free in the tray? If a bag is recommended, what kind of mesh bag?


Here's a pic of the Pet store Filter bags and the Michael's craft store.. Rice _wedding bags_..:ss


----------



## jaydawg74

The one question I have about using Kitty Litter, and I think it's a pretty important question to ask, is............ Will my cat try to shit on my humidor?


----------



## Rock31

Yes 

The tobacco smell will keep your cat away LoL


----------



## 1Linnie

jaydawg74 said:


> The one question I have about using Kitty Litter, and I think it's a pretty important question to ask, is............ Will my cat try to shit on my humidor?


If if does it will give new meaning to the shape called perfecto..


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

jaydawg74 said:


> The one question I have about using Kitty Litter, and I think it's a pretty important question to ask, is............ Will my cat try to shit on my humidor?


Sure its called a Cat Rocket P.m me your addy I'll send ya some!
:brick::brick::brick::brick::brick:
:woohoo::woohoo::woohoo::woohoo:
:woohoo::woohoo::woohoo::woohoo:


----------



## Coop D

My pussy cat did not like the feel of it....

But I love the KL!!!!!


----------



## bent-1

1Linnie said:


> If if does it will give new meaning to the shape called perfecto..


That would be one nasty tasting wrapper. Thinking about it, maybe that's what's in the Tony Alvarez Torcedor Dalia sticks I got last month from CC.


----------



## bent-1

bent-1 said:


> Bought a bag o KL crystals from wallyworld, Makall brand, 4lbs for $6, seems unscented though not marked. After seasoning the new humidor I got today, I'll report with details.


24 hrs after seasoning & loading with Seegars, holding rock solid at 68 rh/65 F.


----------



## s_catz

I've got to try this technique. The sponge is just not working out for me.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

bent-1 said:


> 24 hrs after seasoning & loading with Seegars, holding rock solid at 68 rh/65 F.


Welcome Kitty Litter Convert!:wink:
R/G bump for having the nerve to try something new. :bump2:
Without apprehension!!!!!:smoke2:


----------



## bent-1

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Welcome Kitty Litter Convert!:wink:
> R/G bump for having the nerve to try something new. :bump2:
> Without apprehension!!!!!:smoke2:


Thanks Tony, & all who have & continue to post with results & information. I like the flavor of my non cubans at between 60-65rh, but I'll give the freshly stocked, new humi a little time to settle before targeting that range. Now it's time to fire up a stick :smoke2:


----------



## astripp

s_catz said:


> I've got to try this technique. The sponge is just not working out for me.


My 1/2 lb of heartfelt and 2 lbs of kitty litter keep my coolider solid at 65. Pull the trigger!


----------



## s_catz

I just put the KL in the humidor, I'm hoping it works as well as it has for everyone else


----------



## Poneill272

You guys remember that cabinet humidor of mine? Well...I just changed it to KL today. My desktop humi has been at 63% for a week. I'm sold!!


----------



## Josh Lucky 13

Poneill272 said:


> You guys remember that cabinet humidor of mine? Well...I just changed it to KL today. My desktop humi has been at 63% for a week. I'm sold!!


All it takes is a little bit of patience and an open mind and you will see that KL does work and for a fraction of the cost of other things. Glad you found out about it.


----------



## mrmikey32

I have two large KL/Filter bags to who ever wants them. 

Free!!! They are too big, and rather then return them, i will give them away


----------



## Senator

Does the KL have an unlimited life? If not, how does one know when they're done?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Senator said:


> Does the KL have an unlimited life? If not, how does one know when they're done?


I can't say i have ever had any that wore out. I change them when they turn that funky brown color. It is so cheap that switching it out is never an issue!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

_It has come to my attention that some think that the do not hydrate more than 50% of the litter rule means start out by hydrating 50% of the Litter.It does not!That's right start off slow and work your way up. The never hydrate more than 50% rule is a must. You should never even have to come close to 50%.If you still don't have the R/H you need and 50% of your Litter is wet. It means you need to use more litter. But under no circumstances should more than 50% be wet. I hope this clarifies what that rule means. As it doesn't mean start out by wetting 50% of the litter. Thanks for bring it up!_


----------



## Coop D

I pee'd in 50% of mine... Is that a problem???


----------



## Richterscale

TonyBrooklyn said:


> _It has come to my attention that some think that the do not hydrate more than 50% of the litter rule means start out by hydrating 50% of the Litter.It does not!That's right start off slow and work your way up. The never hydrate more than 50% rule is a must. You should never even have to come close to 50%.If you still don't have the R/H you need and 50% of your Litter is wet. It means you need to use more litter. But under no circumstances should more than 50% be wet. I hope this clarifies what that rule means. As it doesn't mean start out by wetting 50% of the litter. Thanks for bring it up!_


Thanks Tony! Makes much more sense bro! I'm so pleased with the results from KL. Seriously thank you bro.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Coop D said:


> I pee'd in 50% of mine... Is that a problem???


Not if you like that fresh cigar ammonia smell LOL!!!!!!!
Just leave the lid up and your kitty will do the restmg::focus:



Richterscale said:


> Thanks Tony! Makes much more sense bro! I'm so pleased with the results from KL. Seriously thank you bro.


Your very welcome seeing you guys use it and have success with it makes me happy!
I took it for granted that everyone understood the 50% rule. I am glad you brought it to my attention. As i think that's where many get into trouble with Kitty Litter.
Any time you guys have an issue or question that's what this thread is here for!:rockon:


----------



## BlackandGold508

What the HELL am i doing wrong !?!?!?!?! I have read through this thread over and over. In my 150ct humidor, i have about 50 cigars in it. I used the larger mesh bag from Petco, filled it with dry litter, wasnt where i wanted it, so i spritzed, still wasnt there, so i spritzed some more, i finally got it close to where i wanted it, it held for a while, and now i cant get it back. I removed the KL, put it in a drain colander, soaked over 50%, put it back in the bag, and now I am reading 53%. I am not giving up , but i am thinking maybe my humidor isnt seasoned properly like i thought it was ?? I could use more of an open container to store it, but i dont wanna take up to much space . Am i using to little or to much litter ?? Help !! lol 

Not Being A Quitter, Sticking With The Litter !!!!


----------



## ptpablo

BlackandGold508 said:


> What the HELL am i doing wrong !?!?!?!?! I have read through this thread over and over. In my 150ct humidor, i have about 50 cigars in it. I used the larger mesh bag from Petco, filled it with dry litter, wasnt where i wanted it, so i spritzed, still wasnt there, so i spritzed some more, i finally got it close to where i wanted it, it held for a while, and now i cant get it back. I removed the KL, put it in a drain colander, soaked over 50%, put it back in the bag, and now I am reading 53%. I am not giving up , but i am thinking maybe my humidor isnt seasoned properly like i thought it was ?? I could use more of an open container to store it, but i dont wanna take up to much space . Am i using to little or to much litter ?? Help !! lol
> 
> Not Being A Quitter, Sticking With The Litter !!!!


over how long of a period is this?? never to much KL. give it some time to balance out an then make adjustments. you should never soak the KL it washes away the salts and causes them to crack and break. spray them slowly with a spray bottle. with the amount of KL experts on this forum you will be up and running in no time! KL ROCKS!!!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

BlackandGold508 said:


> What the HELL am i doing wrong !?!?!?!?! I have read through this thread over and over. In my 150ct humidor, i have about 50 cigars in it. I used the larger mesh bag from Petco, filled it with dry litter, wasnt where i wanted it, so i spritzed, still wasnt there, so i spritzed some more, i finally got it close to where i wanted it, it held for a while, and now i cant get it back. I removed the KL, put it in a drain colander, soaked over 50%, put it back in the bag, and now I am reading 53%. I am not giving up , but i am thinking maybe my humidor isnt seasoned properly like i thought it was ?? I could use more of an open container to store it, but i dont wanna take up to much space . Am i using to little or to much litter ?? Help !! lol
> 
> Not Being A Quitter, Sticking With The Litter !!!!


First make sure your humidor is seasoned properly. Take your cigars out put them in a Tupperware.
Wipe down your humi with a sponge and distilled water. Place a shot glass full of distilled water in it. When it holds a steady R/h for 24 hrs you know its seasoned. Next calibrate your hydrometer. When you are sure your hydrometer is correct place it in the Tupperware filled with cigars and see where they are at. This eliminates all falses if your cigars are dry or the humi was not seasoned that would explain where the R/H was going. Finally do the dollar bill test. When you are convinced everything is as it should be return your cigars to humidor. Add kitty litter and hydrate till you achieve your desired R/H.


----------



## BlackandGold508

Ok, done. Got cigars in a large Tupperware container with two small open bowls of KL. Did the dollar bill test, it passed. Wiped it down, and now have DW doing its thing inside. Thanks Tony. Hopefully tomorrow at this time, i can introduce the sticks back in. Will start with dry KL and spritz from there. Just read your other response to the BOTL with the cooler and the KL. Your the man Tony. Thanks for this thread, and all the info you provide !!!


----------



## BlackandGold508

Thanks Jim also. I think i am rushing it, and def soaked to much. Taking my time this time around.


----------



## Josh Lucky 13

Dont get discouraged Keith, give it some time and you can dial it in. Once there it virtually stays there.


----------



## BlackandGold508

Thanks Josh. Been seasoning now since 10am ish this am. Just peeked and its at 69%, hoping it will be right about there by 10am tomorrow. Gonna start all over with the KL. A mesh bag full of dry, and spritz from there.


----------



## ShawnBC

First tupperdor here, really a newb actually. Chose silica gel cat litter for convenience, accessibility and low cost. My RH has been stable at 65% for the last couple days! So far so good I'll let you know if it changes!


----------



## Richterscale

ShawnBC said:


> First tupperdor here, really a newb actually. Chose silica gel cat litter for convenience, accessibility and low cost. My RH has been stable at 65% for the last couple days! So far so good I'll let you know if it changes!


It won't 

The only time mine dropped and I had to respritz to get it back up was when I pulled a bonehead and somehow left my cooler lid OPEN all night! Argg!! But after a few hours I had it right back where I needed it.

I imagine that when it warms up the RH will rise a bit and I can add a little more dry to compensate but this thing never moves once it's there.


----------



## ShawnBC

Richterscale said:


> It won't
> 
> The only time mine dropped and I had to respritz to get it back up was when I pulled a bonehead and somehow left my cooler lid OPEN all night! Argg!! But after a few hours I had it right back where I needed it.
> 
> I imagine that when it warms up the RH will rise a bit and I can add a little more dry to compensate but this thing never moves once it's there.


Good to hear. Especially for 7,99$/4kg bag


----------



## Senator

I had been using the HF beads but, for whatever reason, could not get the RH to stay in the 65-67 range. I believe I had quite a bit more than the suggested amount and properly seasoned my humidor over an 8 day period.

Went with KL....to days straight it's sitting at 66%!!! YIPPEE!!

Question: I'm confused at some of the comments I'm seeing here so I will ask: How often does one need to add moisture to the KL? I cannot believe that this is a "set it and forget it" method....or am I wrong? Obviously, opening and closing of the lid causes moisture to escape...right?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Just like beads you only add moisture when you need to.
Once you get the Kitty Litter at the R/H you want you only add moisture when the R/H drops! Just like beads no difference the only thing you have to play with is the amount of moisture to litter.:beerchug:


----------



## mvorbrodt

I'm going to PetSmart today after work. Can someone please tell me what brand to get?


----------



## Tman

mvorbrodt said:


> I'm going to PetSmart today after work. Can someone please tell me what brand to get?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

What happened you where one of the Kitty Litter Bashers!!!!!!!!!!!!
Any way we here at Kitty Litter Central help all Converts!!!!!!!!!!!
Here ya go
ExquisiCat® Crystals Cat Litter - Sale - Cat - PetSmart_

KITTY LITTER ROCKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
_

Make sure you pick out the blue ones !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ROTFLMAO


----------



## Josh Lucky 13

TonyBrooklyn said:


> What happened you where one of the Kitty Litter Bashers!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Any way we here at Kitty Litter Central help all Converts!!!!!!!!!!!
> Here ya go
> ExquisiCat® Crystals Cat Litter - Sale - Cat - PetSmart_
> 
> KITTY LITTER ROCKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> _
> 
> Make sure you pick out the blue ones !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ROTFLMAO


I thought you supposed to leave the blue ones? Do you know how many tubs of litter it takes for a pound of blue ones?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Josh Lucky 13 said:


> I thought you supposed to leave the blue ones? Do you know how many tubs of litter it takes for a pound of blue ones?


ound:ound:ound:ound:ound:


----------



## Mr_Black

All right guys, I have started my KL setup test. I put 2 4"x12" fish tank filter socks worth of KL in my new wineador. I am not sure how much weight it is, but we shall see. I wet them down the socks slightly with Distilled Water, and removed my aqua gems. I do not have any sticks in there yet, I am going to wait to see how the KL does before I stock my new wineador! Any comments questions for suggestions?? Tony??? lol 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## OdessaDan

I just wanted to say thanks to everyone in this thread. I will be purchasing KL as soon as I can. My local Petsmart is out of them at the moment. I am going to try Petco tomorrow. 

I have a cabinet humidor and it stayed pretty good up until a few weeks ago. I recently have made a few big purchases and the beads are not keeping up with the humidity anymore. I am going to try the KL and its sad to say but Im pretty excited. LOL

Dan


----------



## HWiebe

OdessaDan said:


> I just wanted to say thanks to everyone in this thread. I will be purchasing KL as soon as I can. My local Petsmart is out of them at the moment. I am going to try Petco tomorrow.
> 
> I have a cabinet humidor and it stayed pretty good up until a few weeks ago. I recently have made a few big purchases and the beads are not keeping up with the humidity anymore. I am going to try the KL and its sad to say but Im pretty excited. LOL
> 
> Dan


Nothing sad about that Dan.

This Board is split into two groups. Those that love KL and those that haven't tried it.


----------



## EARN

Ive started using kl in my converted mini-fridge humi. It holds perfect. I def like it better than the floral block crap I used years ago.


----------



## Mr_Black

HWiebe said:


> Nothing sad about that Dan.
> 
> This Board is split into two groups. Those that love KL and those that haven't tried it.


And then there is Herf n Turf lol

J/K bro


----------



## bodia

Mr_Black said:


> All right guys, I have started my KL setup test. I put 2 4"x12" fish tank filter socks worth of KL in my new wineador. I am not sure how much weight it is, but we shall see. I wet them down the socks slightly with Distilled Water, and removed my aqua gems. I do not have any sticks in there yet, I am going to wait to see how the KL does before I stock my new wineador! Any comments questions for suggestions?? Tony??? lol
> 
> Thanks in advance!


I have 2 - 4x12's and a couple of 3x8's in my wineador. Spritzed them liberally when I first switched from beads. Other than a couple of pumps from a spray bottle per bag when I reorganized my drawers, I haven't touched them in 3 months. Rock solid at 66%.


----------



## Josh Lucky 13

Wow Tony I thought some people here didnt like KL. Was just on another site and the stuff they say about litter almost blows your mind. Its like all they can imagine it is for is to piss on. I am glad so many in this thread can see how beneficial it is and that it does work.


----------



## russ812

Josh Lucky 13 said:


> Wow Tony I thought some people here didnt like KL. Was just on another site and the stuff they say about litter almost blows your mind. Its like *all they can imagine it is for is to piss on*. I am glad so many in this thread can see how beneficial it is and that it does work.


I suppose that's one way to hydrate it...some people do suggest adding salt to the litter.


----------



## Josh Lucky 13

russ812 said:


> I suppose that's one way to hydrate it...some people do suggest adding salt to the litter.


I prefer distilled..... just the closed mindedness of some people kind of annoys me. Its not like I am making anyone use it. I just say it works!


----------



## Tman

russ812 said:


> I suppose that's one way to hydrate it...some people do suggest adding salt to the litter.


I would be leery about saying anything about adding salt to the litter as I'm not sure if it has any benefit over regular KL. Lithium chloride has a equilibrium relative humidity of 11% as opposed to 75% of table salt (sodium chloride) at room temperature. Adding lithium chloride works by depressing the EMC curve to help keep the RH% locked for wider range of EMC.

In other words, I really don't think regular table salt will improve your performance of the KL.


----------



## Josh Lucky 13

Tman said:


> I would be leery about saying anything about adding salt to the litter as I'm not sure if it has any benefit over regular KL. Lithium chloride has a equilibrium relative humidity of 11% as opposed to 75% of table salt (sodium chloride) at room temperature. Adding lithium chloride works by depressing the EMC curve to help keep the RH% locked for wider range of EMC.
> 
> In other words, I really don't think regular table salt will improve your performance of the KL.


Wow 
Tman now all you need is some graphs and charts. Has anyone done a good KL vs Beads comparison test that didnt have a vested interest in it? If not that may be a project for me in the coming months.


----------



## BlackandGold508

Alright, humi is re-seasoned. Filled back up. Big mesh bag of KL on the bottom, and a smaller one on top. Reading 58% right now. Hoping she climbs as the day goes on.


----------



## Mr_Black

BlackandGold508 said:


> Alright, humi is re-seasoned. Filled back up. Big mesh bag of KL on the bottom, and a smaller one on top. Reading 58% right now. Hoping she climbs as the day goes on.


I just checked mine, it was 68% on top and 74% on the bottom... hmmmm, Oust fans maybe??


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Tman said:


> I would be leery about saying anything about adding salt to the litter as I'm not sure if it has any benefit over regular KL. Lithium chloride has a equilibrium relative humidity of 11% as opposed to 75% of table salt (sodium chloride) at room temperature. Adding lithium chloride works by depressing the EMC curve to help keep the RH% locked for wider range of EMC.
> 
> In other words, I really don't think regular table salt will improve your performance of the KL.


I had great success in my early years of tinkering with Kitty Litter. When i used Epsom Salts which are basically mineral salts. Same type of salts used in beads!:ear:


----------



## Qball

All the people that are ranting and raving how "bad" KL is for your cigars are just "pissed" that they paid $60 a pound for "cigar beads".


----------



## Qball

jaydawg74 said:


> The one question I have about using Kitty Litter, and I think it's a pretty important question to ask, is............ Will my cat try to shit on my humidor?


Just check who's before you in the next Maduro "Turd" Pass!

LOL


----------



## Josh Lucky 13

I think in a month or two I will have to break down and get a few 1/2 pounds of different beads a pound of kl and run some tests. Anytime a bead fan talks about any test the think they read on the site they buy beads from. I never knew of a company who talks well of their competitor.


----------



## Habanolover

Qball said:


> All the people that are ranting and raving how "bad" KL is for your cigars are just "pissed" that they paid $60 a pound for "cigar beads".


I would be pissed if I paid $60 for a pound of beads also. :2

I have 3 coolers and a humidor and I spent less than $80 in total accessories to get them running at my preferred RH using HF beads. For the past 5+ years I recharge my beads twice a year and maintain perfect humidity. Is there anyone using KL that has 4 or more units running that can say they have only $80 invested in accessories?


----------



## Josh Lucky 13

Now I did read in another thread that you dont use hygrometers since they can be troublesome, or inaccurate and I dont doubt that your inventory is well maintained. I do think most people would prefer to use a hygrometer if nothing else to help warn when it may be time to recharge. Any system will fail over time. I think some take this too seriously than they should. I think you are entitled to use what you believe works best. Since I see no research that says X brand of beads is ?% better than y brand beads is vs KL then there is no proof. I am sure some people will only use what they believe is the best for their sticks however if their only reason for using beads is they can't believe KL is anything other litter box material because thats what it is made for. Then why do they use coolers for cigar storage since thats not they were made for? I believe both work now as for cost factor per pound KL is cheaper as far as not using hygrometers that can change they cost factor for you. 

But which one works ___% better for a $____ % I think is really the answer everyone wants.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Habanolover said:


> I would be pissed if I paid $60 for a pound of beads also. :2
> 
> I have 3 coolers and a humidor and I spent less than $80 in total accessories to get them running at my preferred RH using HF beads. For the past 5+ years I recharge my beads twice a year and maintain perfect humidity. Is there anyone using KL that has 4 or more units running that can say they have only $80 invested in accessories?


To answer your question honestly when i had 5 coolers running it cost me about $125. 5 Hygrometers at $20 each and $25 worth of litter. I would have Hygrometers in each cooler even when i ran beads. I would not could not conceivably suggest to anyone that they store their cigars without a hygrometer. I would be equally as critical of someone who took their child's temperature by touching their forehead. To run those same 5 coolers on beads were $300. 5 lbs of beads at $40 a pound $200 Same $100 for hygrometers. Those are real life numbers nothing added or taken away.:yo:


----------



## Habanolover

Josh Lucky 13 said:


> Now I did read in another thread that you dont use hygrometers since they can be troublesome, or inaccurate and I dont doubt that your inventory is well maintained. I do think most people would prefer to use a hygrometer if nothing else to help warn when it may be time to recharge. Any system will fail over time. I think some take this too seriously than they should. I think you are entitled to use what you believe works best. Since I see no research that says X brand of beads is ?% better than y brand beads is vs KL then there is no proof. I am sure some people will only use what they believe is the best for their sticks however if their only reason for using beads is they can't believe KL is anything other litter box material because thats what it is made for. Then why do they use coolers for cigar storage since thats not they were made for? I believe both work now as for cost factor per pound KL is cheaper as far as not using hygrometers that can change they cost factor for you.
> 
> But which one works ___% better for a $____ % I think is really the answer everyone wants.





TonyBrooklyn said:


> To answer your question honestly when i had 5 coolers running it cost me about $125. 5 Hygrometers at $20 each and $25 worth of litter. I would have Hygrometers in each cooler even when i ran beads. I would not could not conceivably suggest to anyone that they store their cigars without a hygrometer. I would be equally as critical of someone who took their child's temperature by touching their forehead. To run those same 5 coolers on beads were $300. 5 lbs of beads at $40 a pound $200 Same $100 for hygrometers. Those are real life numbers nothing added or taken away.:yo:


No problem. I was basically responding to the $60 per pound comment in my own smart arse way. :mrgreen: Tony, like I have said before, I only have 8 ounces of beads in my coolers. I find that this amount keeps my RH in the perfect range for me.

I just didn't want someone reading this thread to get the impression that beads were $60 a pound. I will always try to dispel misinformation whether it be pro or con to my preference. :tu


----------



## UncleFester

OK, thought I'd run this by TonyBrooklyn nation. 

I am coming up on the 24 hr mark of seasoning for my 16x12x7 Ed special using the HerfNTurf method. The hydrometer currently reads 71%. By tomorrow morning I expect it to be around 75% and at that point was planning on adding the dry KL.

My question: I bought a nylon bag (4x12) and put about 12 oz in it. Is that too much, or does it even matter how much?

Thanks!


----------



## Josh Lucky 13

Habanolover said:


> No problem. I was basically responding to the $60 per pound comment in my own smart arse way. :mrgreen: Tony, like I have said before, I only have 8 ounces of beads in my coolers. I find that this amount keeps my RH in the perfect range for me.
> 
> I just didn't want someone reading this thread to get the impression that beads were $60 a pound. I will always try to dispel misinformation whether it be pro or con to my preference. :tu


I will always appreciate accurate information. I hate being misled and I hate to set false expectations or to intentionally mislead anyone myself.


----------



## russ812

New setup, a KL special:










I just moved up from a desktop humi with KL to this for more storage space, 48qt igloo from Wal Mart, $18. It's a lot of litter, certainly more quantity than HF beads, but the whole bag of litter was only $8, and I still have plenty more. For me it's been very stable in the desktop, and after a week in the cooler it's looking good in there as well. Thanks for all the info Tony!


----------



## Habanolover

I will say one thing. The blue crystals sure are "purty". :mrgreen:


----------



## Rock31

Not directed at Russ, just an observation.

You guys are using a hell of alot more KL than I am.... In my 48qt coolers I have one 12" fish filter bag and that's it, in my small wine fridge I have one Pt size chinese soup container.......I would say maybe I am doing something wrong but my RH is good across the board.


----------



## fivespdcat

russ812 said:


> New setup, a KL special:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just moved up from a desktop humi with KL to this for more storage space, 48qt igloo from Wal Mart, $18. It's a lot of litter, certainly more quantity than HF beads, but the whole bag of litter was only $8, and I still have plenty more. For me it's been very stable in the desktop, and after a week in the cooler it's looking good in there as well. Thanks for all the info Tony!


Russ, I have a 48qt coleman with about 30% of the KL in there. You can keep as much as you want in there, but you certainly do not need that much. For me it's a space issue, I have a small plastic container with about 10 oz in there (give or take). The coolerdor stays rock solid at 65%, even if I open it up. However it is full to the brim with boxes!

BTW, my set-up for the 48qt cost less than $30 ($9 for 4lbs of litter and $16 for the hygrometer). I switched to it in my foot locker and still have more than enough for the next step (do i hear 150qt???).


----------



## russ812

Rock31 said:


> Not directed at Russ, just an observation.
> 
> You guys are using a hell of alot more KL than I am.... In my 48qt coolers I have one 12" fish filter bag and that's it, in my small wine fridge I have one Pt size chinese soup container.......I would say maybe I am doing something wrong but my RH is good across the board.


I started with less, but it's very dry here in the winter, so I kept adding. I suspect I'll be taking a good portion out in the summertime. Even now it's probably more than I need. Also, that tray is deceiving, it looks like a lot but its only about 3/4 inch deep or so.

If less works for you, then you have more room for cigars!  win.



Habanolover said:


> I will say one thing. The blue crystals sure are "purty".


LOL. I was going to pick all the blue ones out when I switched to KL, but after extensive research it turned out that the blue crystals are just like white ones, only "blue." No difference in composition at all. (I suspect the "blue" color is psychological for the people who actually buy it to use as cat litter...blue=clean.)


----------



## Josh Lucky 13

Ray just a guess but that pic looks like he has some of those small wedding rice bags. They dont hold that much but since they are near the top may look a little bit bigger. I did something a little similar so if I need to send sticks I can send a small bag of prepared litter to help maintain RH. Not sure if thats a bad idea or not.


----------



## Rock31

That tray did look much deeper 

Maybe I'm just lucky but like you said it's like 2$ a pound!


----------



## russ812

@all - yeah, the pic is kind of deceiving. The bags on top are very small bags, like 3x3 inches or so. (It was all the dollar store had, haha) And the tray is very shallow - its the lid from a box of Holt's barberpoles. The "big" bag at the bottom is a 5x7 bag, but only about 1/2 full.

Still, some will probably come out in when the weather gets warmer.


----------



## Qball

My bad... $60 is for a pound of beads and a super fancy dancy plastic holder. (oh, and a free syringe).

Not misinformation. $60.95 is the asking price.

I just paid $7.99 for 5 lbs of KL...


----------



## fivespdcat

russ812 said:


> @all - yeah, the pic is kind of deceiving. The bags on top are very small bags, like 3x3 inches or so. (It was all the dollar store had, haha) And the tray is very shallow - its the lid from a box of Holt's barberpoles. The "big" bag at the bottom is a 5x7 bag, but only about 1/2 full.
> 
> Still, some will probably come out in when the weather gets warmer.


I'm definitely not trying to knock you for doing it. Just a little tip when (and I really mean it) you need more room. I'm hoping the cooler won't need much tinkering in the summer like my foot locker does.


----------



## Josh Lucky 13

Also am I the only one who wants to have a bag of all blue crystals?


----------



## russ812

fivespdcat said:


> I'm definitely not trying to knock you for doing it. Just a little tip when (and I really mean it) you need more room. I'm hoping the cooler won't need much tinkering in the summer like my foot locker does.


Don't worry - I know you're not knocking anything! More space is always better!  I actually just took out the tray and left the bags, we'll see how it does by morning. (I'd prefer the rh at 68% rather than 70%) so lets see how it does with just the bags.



Josh Lucky 13 said:


> Also am I the only one who wants to have a bag of all blue crystals?


All it takes is tweezers and patience.


----------



## Irish Cannon

I've got a crapload of KL in my 20btl wine cooler. 

I'm trying to find just the right ratio of KL to create an environment that sits between 64-66% RH. It's proving to be a little difficult. I have a large container of KL at the bottom, and one full mesh aquarium bag on each tray (4 of them) of dry KL. Readout is about 68% right now, and that's taken from a hygrometer attached to the front of the middle tray.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

UncleFester said:


> OK, thought I'd run this by TonyBrooklyn nation.
> 
> I am coming up on the 24 hr mark of seasoning for my 16x12x7 Ed special using the HerfNTurf method. The hydrometer currently reads 71%. By tomorrow morning I expect it to be around 75% and at that point was planning on adding the dry KL.
> 
> My question: I bought a nylon bag (4x12) and put about 12 oz in it. Is that too much, or does it even matter how much?
> 
> Thanks!


You probably only need about 6 ozs. But more is better start with that adjust as necessary!opcorn:


----------



## Poneill272

Irish Cannon said:


> I've got a crapload of KL in my 20btl wine cooler.
> 
> I'm trying to find just the right ratio of KL to create an environment that sits between 64-66% RH. It's proving to be a little difficult. I have a large container of KL at the bottom, and one full mesh aquarium bag on each tray (4 of them) of dry KL. Readout is about 68% right now, and that's taken from a hygrometer attached to the front of the middle tray.


i would just leave it alone personally, it will eventually settle down. then just a few sprays when it gets lower than you want it. i might be wrong, but that's what i would do.


----------



## UncleFester

TonyBrooklyn said:


> You probably only need about 6 ozs. But more is better start with that adjust as necessary!opcorn:


Thanks TB! This morning I was only at 67%, so I'll wait until I'm above 70% before adding the litter. I have both trays and the crumb catcher in there, so that's probably adding to the time.

In the end, I don't mind waiting. I've come too far to get impatient now and screw the pooch. She'll tell me when she's ready.


----------



## russ812

Rock31 said:


> Not directed at Russ, just an observation.
> 
> You guys are using a hell of alot more KL than I am.... In my 48qt coolers I have one 12" fish filter bag and that's it, in my small wine fridge I have one Pt size chinese soup container.......I would say maybe I am doing something wrong but my RH is good across the board.


UPDATE:

I took the tray of litter out last night and left the mesh bags...68 at the bottom, 66 at the top as of this morning. (added a 2nd hygrometer as well) RH is still solid tonight, so I did have a little too much litter. (unless I wanted 70, which I don't.) Thanks again for all the great info here...now time to buy more cigars.


----------



## fivespdcat

good to hear it worked out for you. Enjoy filling that baby up!


----------



## bent-1

150 cigars in a small tower unit, holding 66 RH rock solid for two weeks now.


----------



## 1Linnie

..... seasoned 100 ct humi using Herf's method...

How Herf N. Turf Seasons a New Humidor

purchased the KL and mesh bags. Drove me nuts till I put the digital hygrometer from the tuppador in it. Holds a 68% RH like a dream... seems the digital hygormeter mounted on the humidor is crap... battery maybe?

Thanks guys! you saved $$ bucks $$


----------



## Bullcrap05

TonyBrooklyn said:


> First make sure your humidor is seasoned properly. Take your cigars out put them in a Tupperware.
> Wipe down your humi with a sponge and distilled water. Place a shot glass full of distilled water in it. When it holds a steady R/h for 24 hrs you know its seasoned. Next calibrate your hydrometer. When you are sure your hydrometer is correct place it in the Tupperware filled with cigars and see where they are at. This eliminates all falses if your cigars are dry or the humi was not seasoned that would explain where the R/H was going. Finally do the dollar bill test. When you are convinced everything is as it should be return your cigars to humidor. Add kitty litter and hydrate till you achieve your desired R/H.


Question regarding this statement "Wipe down your humi with a sponge and distilled water"

My first humi I did the wipe down with distilled water. I was reading threads afterward that the guys were saying not to do this since it can warp your humi. What is the correct way to do this? Do you wipe it down or just add a sponge in a bowl like Herf was doing in his thread?

I'm just asking since I got a new humi and wondering if I should wipe it down or not?

Thanks


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Bullcrap05 said:


> Question regarding this statement "Wipe down your humi with a sponge and distilled water"
> 
> My first humi I did the wipe down with distilled water. I was reading threads afterward that the guys were saying not to do this since it can warp your humi. What is the correct way to do this? Do you wipe it down or just add a sponge in a bowl like Herf was doing in his thread?
> 
> I'm just asking since I got a new humi and wondering if I should wipe it down or not?
> 
> Thanks


This is the best thread on the subject!

How Herf N. Turf Seasons a New Humidor

To answer you question i use a virgin sponge soaked it in a bowl of distilled water for 5 minutes. Squeeze it out till its damp wipe down the inside of the humidor and all trays dividers. repeat as necessary.


----------



## Bullcrap05

TonyBrooklyn said:


> This is the best thread on the subject!
> 
> How Herf N. Turf Seasons a New Humidor
> 
> To answer you question i use a virgin sponge soaked it in a bowl of distilled water for 5 minutes. Squeeze it out till its damp wipe down the inside of the humidor and all trays dividers. repeat as necessary.


Yes but that is not what Herf did though. He didn't wipe down his humi at all. He just use a sponge and a bowl to do it slowly...This is what I was asking. So I guess everyone does this there way I guess and some still wipe down the humi with distilled water and some do not...

thanks


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Josh Lucky 13 said:


> Also am I the only one who wants to have a bag of all blue crystals?


I am saving them up lol!


----------



## Zogg

I don't like buying bottled water of any kind, so this is what i do:


I filter water using my brita filter, then boil the crap out of it for a good 30-45 minutes


let it cool a bit, then put it into the gallon bottle of distilled water i have since finished up (no sense buying more jugs..)

keep it in the fridge and nothing will fester on it, filter + boiling will kill any amount of bacteria that will survive/thrive at a normal room temperature, but it wont be a "pure" as distilled, though very close and definitely enough for your humidor needs.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Zogg said:


> I don't like buying bottled water of any kind, so this is what i do:
> 
> I filter water using my brita filter, then boil the crap out of it for a good 30-45 minutes
> 
> let it cool a bit, then put it into the gallon bottle of distilled water i have since finished up (no sense buying more jugs..)
> 
> keep it in the fridge and nothing will fester on it, filter + boiling will kill any amount of bacteria that will survive/thrive at a normal room temperature, but it wont be a "pure" as distilled, though very close and definitely enough for your humidor needs.


Not really as there are still dissolved minerals in the water. Distilled is the purest form. I am all for saving a buck when possible. But at $1 a gallon distilled water is the best product at a great price!:thumb:


----------



## Skripo

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Not really as there are still dissolved minerals in the water. Distilled is the purest form. I am all for saving a buck when possible. But at $1 a gallon distilled water is the best product at a great price!:thumb:


I use to build RO systems for my salt tanks and you are 100% correct. All those steps do nothing to remove minerals and salts that can affect bead or KL performance.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Irish Cannon said:


> I've got a crapload of KL in my 20btl wine cooler.
> 
> I'm trying to find just the right ratio of KL to create an environment that sits between 64-66% RH. It's proving to be a little difficult. I have a large container of KL at the bottom, and one full mesh aquarium bag on each tray (4 of them) of dry KL. Readout is about 68% right now, and that's taken from a hygrometer attached to the front of the middle tray.


Double the amount of litter dry see what happens!:couch2:


----------



## FridayGt

Dang it Tony, you've got another convert... lol. I've been using Boveda packets in my desktop humi, but that thing only holds about 30 cigars depending on the Tetris, so I had to run out and get some tupperware. I've read through your many posts on kitty litter, and as I didn't plan out the orders of cigars and order more humidification, KL was my best bet for an immediate solution. lol.

My tupperador has been holding at exactly 65% & 72 degrees. You rock! Now, I'm sure I'll have to fiddle with it some more when my cedar tray gets here, but you've got me sold!

My only concern is the blue crystals, I've heard mixed feelings on them, and want to make sure they're not adding anything to my smokes. Right now I've got them all picked out, but would rather avoid that pain in the future.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

No harm in using the blue ones! In fact i am going to start picking them out and saving them. When i get enough i am going to go all blue. Now there's a conversation piece!:banana::banana::banana::banana::banana:


----------



## FridayGt

TonyBrooklyn said:


> No harm in using the blue ones! In fact i am going to start picking them out and saving them. When i get enough i am going to go all blue. Now there's a conversation piece!:banana::banana::banana::banana::banana:


Hahaha, awesome. I suppose as long as there aren't any little brown things in there I should be fine... :rofl:

This stuff really is great though! I honestly might start adding some to my bombs, my petstore only had HUGE bags of this stuff...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

FridayGt said:


> Hahaha, awesome. I suppose as long as there aren't any little brown things in there I should be fine... :rofl:
> 
> This stuff really is great though! I honestly might start adding some to my bombs, my petstore only had HUGE bags of this stuff...


The best thing since sliced bread!

_KITTY LITTER ROCKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!_


----------



## Reino

We need to make our own colored kitty litter,blue,green red,orange, black, puff brown etc. We could sell the hell out of it!

btw- I am a huge fan of KL! Thanks Tony.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Reino said:


> We need to make our own colored kitty litter,blue,green red,orange, black, puff brown etc. We could sell the hell out of it!
> 
> btw- I am a huge fan of KL! Thanks Tony.


Your welcome my brother!
Someone just P.M ed me about to high r/h in there cooledor. Here is my response to them as i feel it may help all who use kitty litter. When you first start out don't over hydrate!

"You probably over hydrated the litter. Take it out start with 1 pound dry. Close the lid check the r/h after 24 hrs. If needed spray with 5 sprays of distilled water. Close lid wait 24 hrs check r/h repeat as necessary!"


----------



## Rock31

Just got my shipment of Cuban KL and let me tell you this stuff smells fantastic!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Rock31 said:


> Just got my shipment of Cuban KL and let me tell you this stuff smells fantastic!


Cuban Kitty Litter your too much bro i can't hit you again as it is too soon here is the next best thing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:bump2::bump2::bump2::bump2::bump2:


----------



## bent-1

Week 3 with KL, rock solid at 66 RH.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

I have said it before i shall say it again!

_KITTY LITTER ROCKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!_


----------



## Josh Lucky 13

Reino said:


> We need to make our own colored kitty litter,blue,green red,orange, black, puff brown etc. We could sell the hell out of it!
> 
> btw- I am a huge fan of KL! Thanks Tony.


I love the idea colored litter. Would be a lot faster than picking out the white ones.


----------



## Warren

Well guys I've been lurking on this thread for a while now and decided to give it a shot.

I have an 8' x 8'x 9' walk-in humidor that I built inside my office two years ago. The problem I had from day one was getting it properly humidified.

My first shot was to buy a $150 unit from Lowe's. It worked fine except for one little flaw. At the 60% setting it was really at about 65%. That was ok but not ideal for my tastes. If you bumped it up to 65% it ran constantly even if it was 80% or higher in the room. I found myself going in and out all day turning the thing on and off manually.

My next thought was to buy one of those AC adapters with pins for each half hour. I set that up to kick on 3-4 times per day. But again this was not ideal. It would hit 70%-75% and then slowly drop waiting for the next cycle.

I was just about to turn the damn thing into a storage closet and buy one of those free standing humidors with air and water controls for $1700 when I started reading this thread.

I went to Wal-Mart and bought four kitty litter pans. The blue plastic ones for $2 ea. I then found some silica gel litter and put about 2 pounds into each tub and sprayed it with a heavy dose of distilled water. So far so good. It's kept the entire room at 65-70 for a week now. When left shut it stays around 68-70. When I've been in and out it's 65-67. Not bad at all.

I'm actually shocked that this worked. I believed what everyone was saying here but I doubted it would work for such a large space.

Anyway, thanks for the tip and the heads up. I saved a ton of money.


----------



## Josh Lucky 13

Warren said:


> Well guys I've been lurking on this thread for a while now and decided to give it a shot.
> 
> I have an 8' x 8'x 9' walk-in humidor that I built inside my office two years ago. The problem I had from day one was getting it properly humidified.
> 
> My first shot was to buy a $150 unit from Lowe's. It worked fine except for one little flaw. At the 60% setting it was really at about 65%. That was ok but not ideal for my tastes. If you bumped it up to 65% it ran constantly even if it was 80% or higher in the room. I found myself going in and out all day turning the thing on and off manually.
> 
> My next thought was to buy one of those AC adapters with pins for each half hour. I set that up to kick on 3-4 times per day. But again this was not ideal. It would hit 70%-75% and then slowly drop waiting for the next cycle.
> 
> I was just about to turn the damn thing into a storage closet and buy one of those free standing humidors with air and water controls for $1700 when I started reading this thread.
> 
> I went to Wal-Mart and bought four kitty litter pans. The blue plastic ones for $2 ea. I then found some silica gel litter and put about 2 pounds into each tub and sprayed it with a heavy dose of distilled water. So far so good. It's kept the entire room at 65-70 for a week now. When left shut it stays around 68-70. When I've been in and out it's 65-67. Not bad at all.
> 
> I'm actually shocked that this worked. I believed what everyone was saying here but I doubted it would work for such a large space.
> 
> Anyway, thanks for the tip and the heads up. I saved a ton of money.


Wooo hooo Warren glad to hear that KL is working for you especially in such a large humidor. Its awesome there is such a cheap alternative that will end up saving you so much money and headache.

I think I want to see some pics of this humi.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

_You guys mean to tell me that KITTY LITTER ROCKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
_


----------



## UncleFester

OK kids, I'm back with a question.

I've been seasoning using the HerfNTurf method for coming up on a week now. Wet sponge using distilled water on a saucer. Had it up to 73% for two days in a row and yesterday morning added about 10 oz of DRY KL. (Humi is and Ed special 16x8x7) This morning, 24 hours later, it was down to 67%. I removed some beads but still have the wet sponge in there.

At what point do I remove the wet sponge and from there, at what point do I consider myself good to go? Do I need to spritz the beads with distilled water, or just let them soak up the water gas from the sponge until it holds a steady RH level? 

Getting anxious to add the sticks, but don't want to screw anything up.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

If it held the R/h for two days it is seasoned. Hydrate your litter if you need to put in your cigars!


----------



## UncleFester

TonyBrooklyn said:


> If it held the R/h for two days it is seasoned. Hydrate your litter if you need to put in your cigars!


OK!

Put a couple more ounces of KL back in the bag and spritzed them up. I'll check in about 8 hours to see where I'm at, and check again tomorrow morning. If I have some consistency in the readings, I'M PUTTING THE STICKS IN!!:mrgreen:

Thanks TB!


----------



## Warren

Josh Lucky 13 said:


> Wooo hooo Warren glad to hear that KL is working for you especially in such a large humidor. Its awesome there is such a cheap alternative that will end up saving you so much money and headache.
> 
> I think I want to see some pics of this humi.


Here are three small pics taken with my phone.

The litter is spread out among the four blue tubs in each corner. The humidifier is closed off so it's not adding any moisture I just haven't found a spot for it yet.

So far so good. This morning it's 66/66.


----------



## Mr_Black

Warren said:


> Here are three small pics taken with my phone.
> 
> The litter is spread out among the four blue tubs in each corner. The humidifier is closed off so it's not adding any moisture I just haven't found a spot for it yet.
> 
> So far so good. This morning it's 66/66.


That sir is impressive!


----------



## Josh Lucky 13

Mr_Black said:


> That sir is impressive!


I concur.

Wow, see thats why I wanted pics. Great set up and collection.


----------



## russ812

Warren said:


> Here are three small pics taken with my phone.
> 
> The litter is spread out among the four blue tubs in each corner. The humidifier is closed off so it's not adding any moisture I just haven't found a spot for it yet.
> 
> So far so good. This morning it's 66/66.


Holy crap! Where is that jaw-drop smiley when you need it...

:jaw: :jaw: :jaw:

all, there it is!


----------



## UncleFester

Hmmmm.... I took out the sponge Friday night and was at 67%. This morning with just some spritzed KL, I'm at 63%. I'm praying it holds there. If it keeps dropping, do I add the wet sponge back or just spritz the hell out of the beads????

Box size = 16 x 8 x 7 (192 count) 

Had damp sponge with no KL in box for 6 days.

Sorry for the paranoia. It's just that I spent so much on the humidor, I don't want to screw up the seasoning part.


----------



## 68 Lotus

Warren said:


> Here are three small pics taken with my phone.
> 
> The litter is spread out among the four blue tubs in each corner. The humidifier is closed off so it's not adding any moisture I just haven't found a spot for it yet.
> 
> So far so good. This morning it's 66/66.


:faint: :jaw: :faint: :jaw: :faint:

Three Small Pics!...Are you Charlie Sheen??...:lol:


----------



## louistogie

Warren that is awesome! Kitty litter pan looks funny as hell but it works. I would make little slots in the walls or something to hold the beads But that just me. Good work, keep us updated. Also post more picture if you can!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Warren said:


> Here are three small pics taken with my phone.
> 
> The litter is spread out among the four blue tubs in each corner. The humidifier is closed off so it's not adding any moisture I just haven't found a spot for it yet.
> 
> So far so good. This morning it's 66/66.


Damn that's awesome i wonder what all the Kitty Litter Atheists are saying now!!!!!!!!!!!

:mod::mod::mod::mod::mod:
:bounce::bounce::bounce:


----------



## Zfog

UncleFester said:


> Hmmmm.... I took out the sponge Friday night and was at 67%. This morning with just some spritzed KL, I'm at 63%. I'm praying it holds there. If it keeps dropping, do I add the wet sponge back or just spritz the hell out of the beads????
> 
> Box size = 16 x 8 x 7 (192 count)
> 
> Had damp sponge with no KL in box for 6 days.
> 
> Sorry for the paranoia. It's just that I spent so much on the humidor, I don't want to screw up the seasoning part.


Just give the KL a few squirts of DL. You want a slow steady increase. You don't want to jump up. Once you get it where you want it, it will level out and be easy to maintain!


----------



## UncleFester

Zfog said:


> Just give the KL a few squirts of DL. You want a slow steady increase. You don't want to jump up. Once you get it where you want it, it will level out and be easy to maintain!


THANKS SIDE-SHOW BOB!!!

If I can get it to hold at around 65-68% I'll be happier than a gopher in soft dirt!


----------



## quantim0

I had been having issues with my Heartfelt 65% beads holding at 70+% for weeks in my cooler, my sticks were smoking like crap.

I went to walmart 2 weeks ago, dropped in about 3 lbs of KL and my humidity has been 65-67% ever since. Best $8 I have ever spent.

Thanks guys.


----------



## bodia

quantim0 said:


> I had been having issues with my Heartfelt 65% beads holding at 70+% for weeks in my cooler, my sticks were smoking like crap.
> 
> I went to walmart 2 weeks ago, dropped in about 3 lbs of KL and my humidity has been 65-67% ever since. Best $8 I have ever spent.
> 
> Thanks guys.


This is the same reason that I switched to KL. Rock solid at 66% for almost 3 months.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

quantim0 said:


> I had been having issues with my Heartfelt 65% beads holding at 70+% for weeks in my cooler, my sticks were smoking like crap.
> 
> I went to walmart 2 weeks ago, dropped in about 3 lbs of KL and my humidity has been 65-67% ever since. Best $8 I have ever spent.
> 
> Thanks guys.





bodia said:


> This is the same reason that I switched to KL. Rock solid at 66% for almost 3 months.


_Welcome converts!
I always ask myself this question.
Kitty Litter costs a buck a pound beads cost 40 bucks a pound. Are beads 40 times better than litter. As you gentleman have discovered in many instances beads are not even as good as litter! Never seen anyone switch from Kitty Litter to beads. Sure have seen many switch from beads to Kitty Litter!!!!!!!!!!!
KITTY LITTER ROCKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
_


----------



## Skripo

*Humidor Seasoning and Kitty Litter*

I had such great results setting up my new humidor with KL that I wanted to share the extremely complex setup (sarcasm):

1) Calibrate hygrometer using salt method

2) Soak brand new, out of the package sponge, with distilled water, let excess water drip, then palce in saucer

3) Place saucer in humidor

4) Wait until humidity peaks (2 days at 75% in my case)

5) Remove floral sponge from humidor humidifier and fill with KL. Spray 3-5 times from outside. Let sit 5 minutes and shake out water and dry exterior.

6) Slap humidifier into humidor and giggle like a 7 year old school girl when the humidty stablizes at 65% RH

7) Scan Puff.com and laugh at bead users (optional)

5 days at 65%, uber easy, uber cheap.

Kitty litter DOES rock!!!!


----------



## jwsutts

So my Ma was coming back from Mexico and being the champion that she is, she was bringing me back some cigars to start my collection.

As such - I needed a humidor/coolidor fast!! 

Hit walmart - and picked up a 5.3 kg pale of "Special Kitty" odorless non clumping silica cat litter, a cooler, and hydrometer, and distilled water.

I wiped down a couple of old dry cigar boxes, I let beads sit in a slightly damp cloth before putting them in open tupperware containers, and then into the cooler.

I don't have a STEADY humidity yet, because I keep adding/subtracting and it's been such a short time - but it's been between 63-74 RH. 

Today I picked up some stockings from a dollarama, and put a bunch of beads in there WITH a cedar stick from a cigar box... (to help stretch it out and get more surface area). Once it stabalizes again I'll take out the open tupperware (always afraid it's going to spill)

I left the blue beads in - as I couldn't detect a smell at all... and was in a hurry. Hoping for the best and so far so good! I feel pretty safe having the cigars in there


----------



## Bleedingme

Tony I bet you're getting checks from Kitty Litter companies or have some money invested in them.

Anyone else keep their Kitty litter at 70? I've had my wineador sitting at 67-70 the past couple of days. Would like it to stay in that range.


----------



## russ812

Bleedingme said:


> Tony I bet you're getting checks from Kitty Litter companies or have some money invested in them.
> 
> Anyone else keep their Kitty litter at 70? I've had my wineador sitting at 67-70 the past couple of days. Would like it to stay in that range.


I think almost any rh is doable, just keep adding KL and misting with distilled water until you level out where you want to be. While I was dialing in my coolerdor it was at 80% at one point (no sticks of course) way too much kitty litter for our purposes, but a good example that higher rh's can be held if desired.


----------



## zeebra

Ive spent about $60 on beads already, and I am getting my cooler in a day or two. Have to pick it up at wal-mart where I will pick up the kitty litter as well. Thanks Tony!! RG bump for ya!!!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

jwsutts said:


> So my Ma was coming back from Mexico and being the champion that she is, she was bringing me back some cigars to start my collection.
> 
> As such - I needed a humidor/coolidor fast!!
> 
> Hit walmart - and picked up a 5.3 kg pale of "Special Kitty" odorless non clumping silica cat litter, a cooler, and hydrometer, and distilled water.
> 
> I wiped down a couple of old dry cigar boxes, I let beads sit in a slightly damp cloth before putting them in open tupperware containers, and then into the cooler.
> 
> I don't have a STEADY humidity yet, because I keep adding/subtracting and it's been such a short time - but it's been between 63-74 RH.
> 
> Today I picked up some stockings from a dollarama, and put a bunch of beads in there WITH a cedar stick from a cigar box... (to help stretch it out and get more surface area). Once it stabalizes again I'll take out the open tupperware (always afraid it's going to spill)
> 
> I left the blue beads in - as I couldn't detect a smell at all... and was in a hurry. Hoping for the best and so far so good! I feel pretty safe having the cigars in there


_I say take the wood block out of the stocking as it will absorb moisture and throw everything off kilter! If your worried about surface area use a Tupperware container!!!!!!!!_



Bleedingme said:


> Tony I bet you're getting checks from Kitty Litter companies or have some money invested in them.
> 
> Anyone else keep their Kitty litter at 70? I've had my wineador sitting at 67-70 the past couple of days. Would like it to stay in that range.


_Wish i did then i could buy that Ferrari i have always wanted!!!!!!!_



russ812 said:


> I think almost any rh is doable, just keep adding KL and misting with distilled water until you level out where you want to be. While I was dialing in my coolerdor it was at 80% at one point (no sticks of course) way too much kitty litter for our purposes, but a good example that higher rh's can be held if desired.


_With practice and a little patience any R/H is achievable!
I have very little patience and it works for me!!!!!!!!!_



zeebra said:


> Ive spent about $60 on beads already, and I am getting my cooler in a day or two. Have to pick it up at wal-mart where I will pick up the kitty litter as well. Thanks Tony!! RG bump for ya!!!


_Thanks for the bump don't forget to tell all your friends KITTY LITTER ROCKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!_


----------



## gahdzila

*Re: Humidor Seasoning and Kitty Litter*



Skripo said:


> 7) Scan Puff.com and laugh at bead users (optional)


BRILLIANT! LMAO!



jwsutts said:


> Hit walmart - and picked up a 5.3 kg pale of "Special Kitty" odorless non clumping silica cat litter


Like most of us here in the states, I'm "metric-challenged", but isn't that close to 15 pounds? That's a lot of KL!!!!!


----------



## gahdzila

Bleedingme said:


> Tony I bet you're getting checks from Kitty Litter companies or have some money invested in them.
> 
> Anyone else keep their Kitty litter at 70? I've had my wineador sitting at 67-70 the past couple of days. Would like it to stay in that range.


As long as your container is air tight, I've found that you can maintain your humidity pretty much wherever you want by varying the amount of KL and water spraying. 70 is definitely doable.


----------



## bent-1

bent-1 said:


> Week 3 with KL, rock solid at 66 RH.


Week 4, same ol boring 66rh :flock: Two sprays with a water bottle per bag was all that's been needed each week.


----------



## codykrr

just wanted to kinda update and encourage. 

I bought some KL a little over a month?(maybe 2) and I gave it a good initial wetting(I sprayed half and used dry for the other half) I filled the charcoal bag with. 

I havent had to spritz it once! its rock solid at 67%! been holding steady for well over a month. I thought my hygro wasnt working so I took it out, it dropped and I put it back in..and bam 67%! 

best switch I made!


----------



## Cromag

Well I took the foam out of my puck and gabbed some kitty litter and a spray bottle to try it out and all I can say is wow, My little humi has been holding a constant 66% rh ever since. Thanks for the info Tony. An amazingly consistent, cheap humidifier, whats not to love?


----------



## jwsutts

*Re: Humidor Seasoning and Kitty Litter*



gahdzila said:


> BRILLIANT! LMAO!
> 
> Like most of us here in the states, I'm "metric-challenged", but isn't that close to 15 pounds? That's a lot of KL!!!!!


5.4 kg of KL. == 11.9 lbs apparently. I'm not much better with Metric AS a Canadian no less, but it's what was on the label.

It was $20 at walmart, and they didn't have the unscented in a smaller size.

I suspect I'll give a bunch to my girlfriend for her cats


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

_Bump for the last 3 Newbies that had the guts to try something new!!!!
KITTY LITTER ROCKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
_


----------



## jbrown287

Ok, ok. So we went to a local larger city last night and they have a petsmart there. When we drove by someone threw this stuff into our car. I figure I have to use it or it would be a waste. :bounce:









I get home at 11:00 or so and fill 1 large bag and both small bags. Throw them into my cooler and this mroning I check it and bammm 67%. Now my question is this, how do I lower the RH from 67% to say 60%....if I wanted to. Just add more dry???


----------



## jpierson

You might want to allow a little more time to stabilize, but otherwise yes, exchange some of the wet litter for dry.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Add one bag of dry check in 24 hrs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SanchoAnchovy

What are people placing the litter in? I've got about half an inch in a plastic tray about 7x4 inches diameter, but I'm not sure it's giving me the best surface area-volume ratio.


----------



## Stranger929

Alrighty, I'm loving the KL set up! I got my first nice humidor last Christmas and I'm already about to need a second tupperdor. It seems I can buy them faster than I can smoke them! 

One thing I'm wondering about, is there any process anyone uses to clean the KL before using it? I've noticed that a significant amount of silica dust does come off the crystals over time and accumulates in the bottom of my tupperware. I'd like to use this in my humi too but I don't want the dust to fall on my sticks or to contaminate the rest of the humidor. 

I suppose I could wash the crystals in DW and let them air dry but would that over saturate and ruin them?

Has anyone else noticed this and what have you guys done to prevent or fix it?

:hmm:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Stranger929 said:


> Alrighty, I'm loving the KL set up! I got my first nice humidor last Christmas and I'm already about to need a second tupperdor. It seems I can buy them faster than I can smoke them!
> 
> One thing I'm wondering about, is there any process anyone uses to clean the KL before using it? I've noticed that a significant amount of silica dust does come off the crystals over time and accumulates in the bottom of my tupperware. I'd like to use this in my humi too but I don't want the dust to fall on my sticks or to contaminate the rest of the humidor.
> 
> I suppose I could wash the crystals in DW and let them air dry but would that over saturate and ruin them?
> 
> Has anyone else noticed this and what have you guys done to prevent or fix it?
> 
> :hmm:


Place the dry kitty litter in a sieve like for sifting flour! Shake them around till the dust falls out, Then place them in a container or mesh bag and hydrate.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

SanchoAnchovy said:


> What are people placing the litter in? I've got about half an inch in a plastic tray about 7x4 inches diameter, but I'm not sure it's giving me the best surface area-volume ratio.


All depends every application is different. How many cubic inches is your humidor:hmm:


----------



## smelvis

I think you guy's should all come to your senses and realize the cocoa you taste is not in the cigar but the KL


----------



## asmartbull

Stranger929 said:


> Alrighty, I'm loving the KL set up! I got my first nice humidor last Christmas and I'm already about to need a second tupperdor. It seems I can buy them faster than I can smoke them!
> 
> One thing I'm wondering about, is there any process anyone uses to clean the KL before using it? I've noticed that a significant amount of silica dust does come off the crystals over time and accumulates in the bottom of my tupperware. I'd like to use this in my humi too but I don't want the dust to fall on my sticks or to contaminate the rest of the humidor.
> 
> I suppose I could wash the crystals in DW and let them air dry but would that over saturate and ruin them?
> 
> Has anyone else noticed this and what have you guys done to prevent or fix it?
> 
> :hmm:


Don't wash....it will remove the salt...
Dust can be an issue. I use nylons,which helps


----------



## asmartbull

smelvis said:


> I think you guy's should all come to your senses and realize the cocoa you taste is not in the cigar but the KL


 Dave
Had to think about that....but I get it now......arty:


----------



## 68 Lotus

Before I filled the sleeves....I took the KL container and twisted it pretty vigorously..Left/right/left/right..and so forth...to get the smaller particles to travel there way to the bottom! :smile: and scooped the Larger pieces off the top!....And a fine sieve might also work well also! :ss


----------



## gahdzila

I have a little dust in my humi...just a light film on the bottom where my sack of KL sits. There's a little more in the cooler, but not enough to bother me. I just ignore it, TBH. I leave my sticks in the cello, so even if it were to get on them, it's not a big deal.


----------



## SanchoAnchovy

TonyBrooklyn said:


> All depends every application is different. How many cubic inches is your humidor:hmm:


Not sure of the volume. It's one of these.

I've been seasoning for the past week and seem to have it steady at 69%, but I'm tempted to swap over to bagged litter in hope of getting it more responsive to RH management.

Or maybe I should leave well enough alone...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

SanchoAnchovy said:


> Not sure of the volume. It's one of these.
> 
> I've been seasoning for the past week and seem to have it steady at 69%, but I'm tempted to swap over to bagged litter in hope of getting it more responsive to RH management.
> 
> Or maybe I should leave well enough alone...


Should be enough if not just double the amount. 1 inch deep should do it.


----------



## SanchoAnchovy

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Should be enough if not just double the amount. 1 inch deep should do it.


Will more litter keep the RH more stable over time?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

SanchoAnchovy said:


> Will more litter keep the RH more stable over time?


Yes more is always better!:rockon:


----------



## Mr_Black

Tony, what do you find better, in a tray or in the nylon bag?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Mr_Black said:


> Tony, what do you find better, in a tray or in the nylon bag?


I use a tray bro i like the greater surface area it exposes!


----------



## Mr_Black

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I use a tray bro i like the greater surface area it exposes!


Awesome, I am going to try that, I am holding good on the bottom of my wineador, but my top dropped to 59% last night and kinda got me in a panic. I am in need of a oust fan too I think.

Thanks!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Add some more litter and a little more water 59% is not bad. :rockon:
Always a pleasure to help!
Remember _KITTY LITTER ROCKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!_


----------



## zeebra

Hey Tony,

I started my cooledor on Saturday night. It was cleaned and aired out to dry to get the plastic smell out. I have all my sticks in the freezer currently.

On the cooler, until I get my trays, I threw in about 5 cigar boxes and about 2 lbs of KL. This was done on Sunday afternoon. I checked this morning and the RH was around 56. So should I just add more KL in there? The other KL I put in there was dry KL, I did not add any water at all.

Recommendations?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Start spraying the kitty litter with distilled water. Also wipe the boxes down with a damp sponge and distilled water. repeat as necessary. When you achieve the proper R/H load it up!


----------



## zeebra

Excellent. Thanks for the help. :rockon:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

:smoke2::thumb::beerchug::z


----------



## zeebra

So last night, I added another mesh Aqua bag from petsmart and checked my cooler this morning....Temp at 70 and RH 65 and 66. Only took one freakin day!! Gonna see how long the numbers sit for, maybe a day or so then gonna start adding some smokes.

The temp is at 70, is this where I add my MaxCold thing you mentioned to me?

Thanks!


----------



## UncleFester

Pics to prove *KITTY LITTER ROCKS!!!!!:dude::dude::dude:

















*


----------



## GeoffbCET

I just took the basic rectangular humidifier that had the sponge in it, took out the sponge and filled it with KL. I did spray the KL, not sure if that was a good idea though. RH seems to be above 70%. Should I change out the KL and put dry stuff in? How else can I get the RH down?


----------



## OdessaDan

Just picked up 8lbs og KL and two bags. Wish me luck

Dan


----------



## OdessaDan

Just picked up 8lbs og KL and two bags. Wish me luck

Dan


----------



## UncleFester

GeoffbCET said:


> I just took the basic rectangular humidifier that had the sponge in it, took out the sponge and filled it with KL. I did spray the KL, not sure if that was a good idea though. RH seems to be above 70%. Should I change out the KL and put dry stuff in? How else can I get the RH down?


Just remove about a fourth of the wet with dry and you should be fine. It's CHEAP to do!!!! eace:


----------



## Propagator4

So, after several weeks since my previous post, my litter has been holding the humidity very steady throughout my humidor. The only problem is that the rh is about 2-3% lower on the top than the bottom, regardless of how much I spray the litter. I think I'm using plenty of litter (even reduced the amount after the first few days and didn't drop below 65% on the bottom).

My immediate reaction is to try what I originally had thought of doing, and what GeoffbCET did.



GeoffbCET said:


> I just took the basic rectangular humidifier that had the sponge in it, took out the sponge and filled it with KL. I did spray the KL, not sure if that was a good idea though. RH seems to be above 70%. Should I change out the KL and put dry stuff in? How else can I get the RH down?


I plan on keeping my bag of kitty litter in the bottom. I am hoping that the smaller surface area of the kitty litter in the top humidifiers will prevent the rh from climbing too high in the top, just being enough to raise it to 65% to match the bottom.

Comments?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

zeebra said:


> So last night, I added another mesh Aqua bag from petsmart and checked my cooler this morning....Temp at 70 and RH 65 and 66. Only took one freakin day!! Gonna see how long the numbers sit for, maybe a day or so then gonna start adding some smokes.
> 
> The temp is at 70, is this where I add my MaxCold thing you mentioned to me?
> 
> Thanks!


Yeah i wouldn't let the temp go much higher . Unless you have frozen your stash then no worries. In the summer my house gets up to 75 if no ones home ,but my stash is all frozeneace:.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Propagator4 said:


> So, after several weeks since my previous post, my litter has been holding the humidity very steady throughout my humidor. The only problem is that the rh is about 2-3% lower on the top than the bottom, regardless of how much I spray the litter. I think I'm using plenty of litter (even reduced the amount after the first few days and didn't drop below 65% on the bottom).
> 
> My immediate reaction is to try what I originally had thought of doing, and what GeoffbCET did.
> 
> I plan on keeping my bag of kitty litter in the bottom. I am hoping that the smaller surface area of the kitty litter in the top humidifiers will prevent the rh from climbing too high in the top, just being enough to raise it to 65% to match the bottom.
> 
> Comments?


R/H is always higher closer to the hydrating media.


----------



## OdessaDan

I have a cabinet humidor with 8200 cubic inches. Heartfelt says to use 15 ounces of their beads should I use 2 lbs of KL. Also I picked up 2 4"x12" media bags. Is it better to use those or shallow tupperware.



Thanks

Dan


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

I like shallow Tupperware exposes a greater surface area. You probably will only need 1 1/2 pounds. Start with that you can always add more.eace:


----------



## OdessaDan

Thanks Tony, Ill let you know how they perform..

dan


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Anytime Dan my pleasure bro!eace:


----------



## OdessaDan

KL is a go, I filled up one 4 x 12 bag and three small tupperware containers.. Not its a waiting game until the RH levels out and the KL starts to work... Thanks everyone, I hope this is a big success...

Dan


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

OdessaDan said:


> KL is a go, I filled up one 4 x 12 bag and three small tupperware containers.. Not its a waiting game until the RH levels out and the KL starts to work... Thanks everyone, I hope this is a big success...
> 
> Dan


Unlike beads Kitty Litter re acts quickly you will know with in 24 hrs!:dude:


----------



## GeoffbCET

How often are you suppose to spray the KL? Or do you even need to? How does it level itself out at 65-70%?


----------



## Tman

GeoffbCET said:


> How often are you suppose to spray the KL? Or do you even need to? How does it level itself out at 65-70%?


It depends on how air tight your humidor is. If the humidor is very air tight, I would say you won't ever need to spray it. Generally, you spray it when you see the humidity go down. More Kitty Litter, longer it will be before your next spray.

The KL levels out when it has reached the moisture content for the desired RH%. :yo:


----------



## djangos

I think I am finally a convert as well!:biggrin:


----------



## UncleFester

Coming up on 2 weeks... 
New humidor + KL = 65% all day, all night, ALL WEEK LONG!!!!!!!
:whoo::whoo::whoo:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

GeoffbCET said:


> How often are you suppose to spray the KL? Or do you even need to? How does it level itself out at 65-70%?


T-Man hit the nail on the head don't spray anything till your R/H drops below your desired level. I run dry litter 9-10 months out of the year. The R/H in New York right now out side is 65% why would i want to add moisture. Get my point!


----------



## GeoffbCET

TonyBrooklyn said:


> T-Man hit the nail on the head don't spray anything till your R/H drops below your desired level. I run dry litter 9-10 months out of the year. The R/H in New York right now out side is 65% why would i want to add moisture. Get my point!


Good point. But I think the fact that in Canada our temperature outside can be -20C one day, then +5C the next. This is the first winter I have had this humidor. All through the warm months it held up great, once it got cold out though it started to get weak.

I have the KL in there right now. Seems to be holding pretty good. If it does drop, how much should I spray the litter?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

GeoffbCET said:


> Good point. But I think the fact that in Canada our temperature outside can be -20C one day, then +5C the next. This is the first winter I have had this humidor. All through the warm months it held up great, once it got cold out though it started to get weak.
> 
> I have the KL in there right now. Seems to be holding pretty good. If it does drop, how much should I spray the litter?


Give it 3-5 sprays close the lid wait 24 hrs check again repeat as necessary.
Once you see what the litter looks like when it is hydrated to the point that's giving you the R/h reading you want. That is your reference point after a while you just look at the litter and know within a couple of percent. What your hygrometer is reading!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

djangos said:


> I think I am finally a convert as well!:biggrin:


_
WELCOME all Converts!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!_


----------



## djangos

I may have missed this but 'who' figured out this amazing use for this humble product?? Was it Tony?? BRAVO!!


----------



## russ812

djangos said:


> I may have missed this but 'who' figured out this amazing use for this humble product?? Was it Tony?? BRAVO!!


I don't think Tony made the initial discovery, but he's certainly the person we owe for the prolific spread of information! :woohoo:

EDIT: writing this post made me realize I hadn't opened my cooler (KL humidified of course) in about two weeks, and it had turned cold again here lately, so I figured it needed a spritz or two...NOT AT ALL! 67% at the top, 69% at the bottom, rock solid. Thanks again to Tony and all the BOTL's who've contributed to the knowledge here!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

djangos said:


> I may have missed this but 'who' figured out this amazing use for this humble product?? Was it Tony?? BRAVO!!


_I was in fact very resistant to the idea. So opposed with a closed mind i couldn't except the concept. Of using cat litter to humidify my cigars. Then i met a great BOTL with whom i am still friends today. He had a cigar collection that you could only dream of. When i saw his hydrating media of choice was Kitty Litter. I took the cotton out of my ears and stuck it in my mouth. I listened learned started using it and i always PIF!_



russ812 said:


> I don't think Tony made the initial discovery, but he's certainly the person we owe for the prolific spread of information! :woohoo:
> 
> EDIT: writing this post made me realize I hadn't opened my cooler (KL humidified of course) in about two weeks, and it had turned cold again here lately, so I figured it needed a spritz or two...NOT AT ALL! 67% at the top, 69% at the bottom, rock solid. Thanks again to Tony and all the BOTL's who've contributed to the knowledge here!


_KITTY LITTER ROCKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!_


----------



## JPinDC

OK, I am in. After a petsmart run I have two large and two small fish bags full and seasoning in an empty humidor cabinet, along with a bowl of DW. I also fired back up my hydra after tossing that green foam and replacing with KL. I have had the hydra off for months now because I couldn't keep the green foam from white molding. It fired up and I saw the RH go from 40 to 60 in about 15 minutes. I also filled up an old drymistat tube and will test that in a desktop humi.

I want to give it a day or two and then will transfer the bags to my vinodor28. For the past couple of years I've had no issues with the single container of beads in there but wanted to get media on every shelf and reluctant to spend another $20 on beads plus new tubes.

This is perfect timing as my cbid auction win - double order of Cain flight sampler - is arriving today.

I found it messy to fill the bags but it's a labor of love. If this works I will start handing out the small fish bags full to my poker buddies.

jp


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Welcome its real-easy to do your going to love the results! You can also spray the litter like you do beads. Start slow less is more remember to tell all your friends.
_KITTY LITTER ROCKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!_!


----------



## JPinDC

Thanks TB. I got through about 14 pages of this thread and then went nuts and went out and bought the stuff. I filled a small bowl about 1/3 of the way and misted the crap out of them before filling each bag. Then I read some of the later posts here that mention putting the KL in dry, so I'll just watch and see before transferring. It still feels crunchy so I'm sure I didn't overdo it.

lol the cabinet is now at 70%, and it's empty. I guess that Hydra does work after all.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Nice looking set- up keep us posted and you know if you get jammed up. You can always come back to the thread for advice!:yo:


----------



## l330n

I just started up gathering stuff for my first wineador and i was buying dog food so i was curious to check out the cat litter and found 4lb bag of *ExquisiCat *for like $4 clearance. I said wth ill try it. Threw some in my 12 bottle wineador, holding steady 65 degress but the rh is jumping from 63rh to around 69rh. Should that be ok? Is the fluctuation fine for me to place cigs? I itching to throw sum in there but not sure if i should yet. Its been in there for about a week.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

You probably don't have enough in there the fluctuation is fine as Wine coolers do that . As they cycle on an off every-time the door is open. Add about 1/3 more volume of what you have there already in dry litter. That should fix it if not add a little more. You can add your cigars give everything a chance to stabilize.


----------



## russ812

l330n said:


> I just started up gathering stuff for my first wineador and i was* buying dog food *


Let us know if dog food works for RH!


----------



## l330n

haha, dog food, that would be a funny tasting cigar. 

So do i NEED to use a filter bag or can i just use a shallow pan/tupperware?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

I like a Tupperware it exposes the greatest surface area!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

l330n said:


> I just started up gathering stuff for my first wineador and i was buying dog food so i was curious to check out the cat litter and found 4lb bag of *ExquisiCat *for like $4 clearance. I said wth ill try it. Threw some in my 12 bottle wineador, holding steady 65 degress but the rh is jumping from 63rh to around 69rh. Should that be ok? Is the fluctuation fine for me to place cigs? I itching to throw sum in there but not sure if i should yet. Its been in there for about a week.


So how did you make out Leon?


----------



## l330n

TonyBrooklyn said:


> So how did you make out Leon?


Sitting at 64-66rh for about 3 days now, i guess that should do it right?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

l330n said:


> Sitting at 64-66rh for about 3 days now, i guess that should do it right?


Excellent my brother right on and at a buck a pound:eyebrows:
Make sure to tell your friends.:rockon:
_KITTY LITTER ROCKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!_


----------



## thebayratt

Quick question:

How long does the KL last before you have to change it out?

Mine is turning an off white almost yellowish brown color somewhat.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

It like beads continues to work even when its brown. But its so damn cheap at a buck a pound i change it whenever it gets discolored! Now if it was $40 a pound i probably wouldn't.:tea:


----------



## RGraphics

Petsmart currently has the 4LB jug for on clearance for $5.00 and the fish bags for .98c

I have aht Xikar 10ct travel humidor and the humidity level does not go lower than 75%. I just put some dry KL and will check it every 12hrs and will spray them if humidity drops too low.

ExquisiCat sku# 73725718864
This was at the Downey location.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

_Looks like i am headed to Pet Smart. Time to change all my Kitty Litter Spring cleaning. Its so damn cheap sometimes i just change it for fun!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!_


----------



## Eddie A.

Alright, I've got a 4 ltr. Snapware container that measures 9.5 in L x 8 in W x 4 in D and will probably hold 50 sticks +/-. I'm going to pick up some Exquisicat and fish tank bags today and I'm thinking 3 ounces of KL to set and control the RH in this thing

So my questions:
1) Should 3 ounces be enough?
2) Do I spray it and let it sit until the RH adjusts or start with dry KL? 

(I'll post a picture once I get enough posts)


----------



## djangos

Tony correct me if I am wrong......

Starting with dry or sprayed KL will depend upon your ambient humidity......if your RH is low you will need some moisture in the KL and if the RH is high then you should start off with dry KL. 
The amount of water that you will need in the KL is almost a trial and error method, too little and add more water, too much and add more KL....simple!

Remember: *Kitty litter rocks!*


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Eddie A. said:


> Alright, I've got a 4 ltr. Snapware container that measures 9.5 in L x 8 in W x 4 in D and will probably hold 50 sticks +/-. I'm going to pick up some Exquisicat and fish tank bags today and I'm thinking 3 ounces of KL to set and control the RH in this thing
> 
> So my questions:
> 1) Should 3 ounces be enough?
> 2) Do I spray it and let it sit until the RH adjusts or start with dry KL?
> 
> (I'll post a picture once I get enough posts)





djangos said:


> Tony correct me if I am wrong......
> 
> Starting with dry or sprayed KL will depend upon your ambient humidity......if your RH is low you will need some moisture in the KL and if the RH is high then you should start off with dry KL.
> The amount of water that you will need in the KL is almost a trial and error method, too little and add more water, too much and add more KL....simple!
> 
> Remember: *Kitty litter rocks!*


This gentleman has obviously read this thread thoroughly. He not only gave you the correct answer IMHO he is a brilliant student!
_KITTY LITTER ROCKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:mrgreen:_


----------



## l330n

TonyBrooklyn said:


> This gentleman has obviously read this thread thoroughly. He not only gave you the correct answer IMHO he is a brilliant student!
> _KITTY LITTER ROCKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:mrgreen:_


The force is strong in him . . .


----------



## djangos

l330n said:


> The force is strong in him . . .





TonyBrooklyn said:


> This gentleman has obviously read this thread thoroughly. He not only gave you the correct answer IMHO he is a brilliant student!
> _KITTY LITTER ROCKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:mrgreen:_


:rofl:
Thanks guys! That just made my day! Now I need to find a light sabre......ound:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

djangos said:


> :rofl:
> Thanks guys! That just made my day! Now I need to find a light sabre......ound:


And a worthy virgin princess to save!!!!!!!!!!!ound:


----------



## BlackandGold508

And always remember, the amount you would use for beads, double that for KL and your good to go. I run beads in my desktop just for space sake, but KL in my TupperoDors, the Tuppers hold more consistant ! Is this where im suppose to say KITTY LITTER ROCKS !?!?!?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

BlackandGold508 said:


> And always remember, the amount you would use for beads, double that for KL and your good to go. I run beads in my desktop just for space sake, but KL in my TupperoDors, the Tuppers hold more consistant ! Is this where im suppose to say KITTY LITTER ROCKS !?!?!?


I have found if space is not an issue. The double amount of kitty litter really holds rock solid and recovers faster than beads. Also in the humid weather nothing is faster at removing excess R/H.:high5:


----------



## djangos

TonyBrooklyn said:


> And a worthy virgin princess to save!!!!!!!!!!!ound:


I will take 'any' princess!! :bounce:


----------



## HWiebe

I just bought a new batch of KL beads. If anyone want some to play I have tons left over after filling my humi. I's free to any BOTL willing to give it a try. Money's tight at the moment so I'll only ask that you cover shipping. PM me if interested.

Roughly 20lbs left










A Quarter dollar as size reference.


----------



## Eddie A.

Another question about RH. 

I put approx 3 ounces of KL in my 4 qt tupperdor and sprayed about 40% of the KL with distilled water. Well it was holding around 72F/67% RH until I put spanish cedar train in there for some separation between the mesh sack holding the KL and my sticks, but now it's only around 63% RH. 

I've been reading posts about freezing and decided to take all my sticks out and freeze them. Will it help to stabilize the RH if I put a dish of distilled water in there for the KL to absorb the humidity/season the SC tray for a couple days while my sticks freeze?


----------



## HWiebe

I'd recommend taking the KL out to season the SC tray with a water dish. Leaving the KL in there will only slow the seasoning process and saturate the KL.


----------



## djangos

I agree, leave the KL out and after you are done with the seasoning put the KL back in with the sticks and then recalibrate with water!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

HWiebe said:


> I just bought a new batch of KL beads. If anyone want some to play I have tons left over after filling my humi. I's free to any BOTL willing to give it a try. Money's tight at the moment so I'll only ask that you cover shipping. PM me if interested.
> 
> Roughly 20lbs left
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Quarter dollar as size reference.


Damn that's some nice looking litter looks just like beads!:dude:
I noticed a few Canadians posting pictures of litter. They all look just like yours which looks like beads. The type we get here in the states is more of a rough cut or jagged.


----------



## dr.dirty

WOW.... Great info and def saved me some cash. Im going to give this a shot. Im going to get a digital hygrometer and kitty litter on the way home from work. I live in the desert so im hoping this will work by me wetting the KL as i dont think the RH is very high here.


----------



## Frankenstein

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Damn that's some nice looking litter looks just like beads!:dude:
> I noticed a few Canadians posting pictures of litter. They all look just like yours which looks like beads. The type we get here in the states is more of a rough cut or jagged.


the interesting thing _to me _is when I first discovered this kind of kitty litter back around '99 this was what I was finding.... several years later all the companies seemingly switched to the rough rocky jagged stuff. which was welcome to me - ever tried chasing those little pellets around the floor? It's a pain. For the record, I was using it for its advertised purpose, not humidification. It does make me wonder which may work better for the purpose of this hobby.....:chk


----------



## Reino

new color!!!!!!! well for me anyway.


----------



## dr.dirty

Well I went to 3 stores to include petco and none of them had crystal KL. I used to use this stuff all the time. Maybe it willeasier just to order some beads or something


----------



## WyldKnyght

You can get heartfelt beads:
Heartfelt Industries, Heartfelt Cigar Humidor Humidity Beads, Heartfelt Beads, Humidors, Quality Cigar Accessories

Or Litter online: Make sure you don't order the Lavender, I have a patent on Lavender Cigars LOL LOL
ExquisiCat® Crystals - Sale Category - PetSmart


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

dr.dirty said:


> Well I went to 3 stores to include petco and none of them had crystal KL. I used to use this stuff all the time. Maybe it willeasier just to order some beads or something


This is always available at Petco i am using it right now!

PETCO Crystals Cat Litter: Silica Cat Litter at PETCO


----------



## djangos

I got mine from petsmart, the same Exquisicat! *Kitty Litter Rocks!* (Tony you forgot that in your last post!) :boink: LOL!


----------



## WilsonRoa

Maybe I'm missing something. I got the KL in the humi. But it never gets above 58-62. I've sprayed it numerous times and nothing. I have one small sized meshed bag from the fish dept filled with KL and the container full of KL in the humi. I've sprayed both and it goes up a bit and then just settles back down. 

I just now dumped a shot of DW in the mesh bag and poured some more in the small container and mixed it up a bit. Before I was just spraying. 

Any ideas?


----------



## bbasaran

*Wilson* I think your Humidor is air tight and its not under sun or close to any head? So in this case, maybe you need to add more KL (depending on your humi size) or add a cup of distiled water in it. Can I also ask for the used brand or name of the KL, maybe other Brothers had some experience with this brand.


----------



## WilsonRoa

Its just on top of my desk at home. I better be air tight as its a WM humi..lol. And the KL is just the Petco brand. Maybe I'll use the big mesh bag and fill it with KL. Its a 275ct humi so its not that small. Since its not filled all the way then I can sacrifice some space.


----------



## bbasaran

*Wilson* I remmeber your humi (saw nice photos), your right its not a small one maybe this is your issue you need to add more DW to the KL. And petco is ok; since *TonyBrooklyn* the king of KL use this brand, it must be ok 

You know its a kind of trial and error method. I would try to spray more or even add a cup of DW to see how its effects the RH.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

I am running dry litter for the past month! The R/H in the northeast is high most of the year. Right now it is 75% in my house 61% in my humidors.
_KITTY LITTER ROCKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!_


----------



## gahdzila

Two things -

First, sounds like you don't have enough KL. Double the amount of KL and see how that works.

Second - has your humi been fully seasoned? It's possible that the wood is still soaking up humidity.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

WilsonRoa said:


> Maybe I'm missing something. I got the KL in the humi. But it never gets above 58-62. I've sprayed it numerous times and nothing. I have one small sized meshed bag from the fish dept filled with KL and the container full of KL in the humi. I've sprayed both and it goes up a bit and then just settles back down.
> 
> I just now dumped a shot of DW in the mesh bag and poured some more in the small container and mixed it up a bit. Before I was just spraying.
> 
> Any ideas?


You humidor is not fully seasoned. Your hygrometer is off!


----------



## djangos

TonyBrooklyn said:


> You humidor is not fully seasoned. Your hygrometer is off!


Listen to Tony, I don't think there is anything that he soesn't know about KL! *Kitty litter does Rock*!


----------



## WilsonRoa

TonyBrooklyn said:


> You humidor is not fully seasoned. Your hygrometer is off!


actually, I don't think the DW was going through the mesh bag cause after i wet it i felt the inside and it wasn't wet. So I put in some DW from the top and its now holding at 67% nicely.


----------



## bbasaran

*Wilson* maybe you need to change your KL container, or did you try to add extra DW in a pot/case. And Im also thinking about a PG%50 DW%50 solution for a while to get the right RH.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

P.G is a no no!:nono:


----------



## WilsonRoa

bbasaran said:


> *Wilson* maybe you need to change your KL container, or did you try to add extra DW in a pot/case. And Im also thinking about a PG%50 DW%50 solution for a while to get the right RH.


It had to be the mesh bag. it wasn't soaking up the DW like I thought it was. and the rest of it is in a spanish cedar box.

I'm going to leave the box at 67% for a while and then add some dry KL to bring it down to about 64% or so.


----------



## car12586

What does everyone do about the dust from the mesh bags?


----------



## bbasaran

TonyBrooklyn said:


> P.G is a no no!:nono:


Hmm I said for calibration?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

car12586 said:


> What does everyone do about the dust from the mesh bags?


I don't use bags i like Tupperware!



bbasaran said:


> Hmm I said for calibration?


:hand::hand::hand::hand::hand::lolat::fish:


----------



## bbasaran

:tape2::hurt::SM


----------



## loki993

Im probally going to start a tuperdore and I think Ill try some KL in it. 

So, dont wet more then 50 percent of the beads and they should hold fine or do I gotta mess with then to get the right humidity I want? 
I have heartfelts in my main humi. 

Also do I need to put any cedar in the tuperdore, or will it be ok without?


----------



## Evonnida

loki993 said:


> Im probally going to start a tuperdore and I think Ill try some KL in it.
> 
> So, dont wet more then 50 percent of the beads and they should hold fine or do I gotta mess with then to get the right humidity I want?
> I have heartfelts in my main humi.
> 
> Also do I need to put any cedar in the tuperdore, or will it be ok without?


You don't need cedar, you can put it if you want... I'm gonna catch hell from Tony for this but... Depending on the size tupperware, you're better off using Boveda packs, as they don't take up space. If you have a larger tupperware, cooler, or plastic storage box, then KL is the way to go!


----------



## Eddie A.

loki993 said:


> Im probally going to start a tuperdore and I think Ill try some KL in it.
> 
> So, dont wet more then 50 percent of the beads and they should hold fine or do I gotta mess with then to get the right humidity I want?
> I have heartfelts in my main humi.
> 
> Also do I need to put any cedar in the tuperdore, or will it be ok without?


I had the same question a few weeks ago. Try it with dry KL first and see where the RH is sitting, then decide if you need to add distilled water. Make sure you've got enough KL in there. I started out with one of the small mesh filter bags from PetSmart and found that I needed two of those full of KL to keep a consistent 65% RH. Kitty Litter ROCKS!!!


----------



## Evonnida

Question guys... My cooler had been holding great at 65% and around 65*. Now, the temp has risen to 68*-72* and the rh is up to 68%-70%... The house temperature doesn't seem to have gone up too much, at least not 5 degrees or so. I have a few pounds of KL in there, about 50% wet, or so I think. I haven't added any water in more than a few weeks..... Long story short, should I move the cooler to the basement or just put some new, dry KL in.


----------



## bbasaran

Evonnida said:


> Question guys... My cooler had been holding great at 65% and around 65*. Now, the temp has risen to 68*-72* and the rh is up to 68%-70%... The house temperature doesn't seem to have gone up too much, at least not 5 degrees or so. I have a few pounds of KL in there, about 50% wet, or so I think. I haven't added any water in more than a few weeks..... Long story short, should I move the cooler to the basement or just put some new, dry KL in.


Well I think you have our cooler in your favorite place (not sure, but ım guessing) so it will be much easier to try first to add dry KL (maybe combine with a cup of DW- I know TonyBrooklyn will hit me one more time with fishes..) and if this is not working try the basment. Maybe you lose space in the cooler and thats the reason you don't want to add more KL Im not sure but do you have a fan insde?


----------



## djangos

Erich, I think the rise in the humidity is as a result of the rise in temperature! So yes the addition of KL might bring the humidity down, bu the base problem of temperature remains. So I think the next step would be to bring the temp down to deter amongst others beetles as well. Basement, closet, airconditioning, ice packs......take your pick! 

Once the temp comes down the humidity should regulate itself.


----------



## loki993

Well I got a bag of KL at Wal Mart of all places for like 4.50, Got an ok sized, but not as big as I wanted, tupperware from the salvation army and some filterbags from the pet store. All in all I'm in for about 10 bucks, lol. I was actually looking for a cooler but nobody had any. 

The litter has the blue crystals in it, I though about picking them out but I decided it was too much work lol. I filled the bags and put a little water on them. They crackled a bit when I put the water on them, they're supposed to do that right? I'm sure I probably put more them I needed for the size of the tupperware but if its anything like the heartfelt beads you cant really have to much. 

I let it sit for a day and it was solid at 63 on my hydro, which is 2 low so it was right at 65%. I put some sticks in it and for whatever reason it actually jumped to 66, actually 68, so I don't know what thats about, but still in range I suppose. I do prefer it a bit lower though. We will see where its at when I get home. 

I will continue the search for bigger tupperware containers and probably a cooler at some point. Garage sale time is coming up so it should be fairly easy to find for cheap. I dont see the point in spending 9-10 dollars for a big tupperware container or 20 or more for a cooler when I can snag one at a garage sale or the Salv Arm for a few bucks, lol.


----------



## djangos

When you add stick to a regulated container, it decreases the volume of the container and this bumps the humidity up a bit. Soon they will absorb the humidity (if the sticks are dry) and it should come back down. In fact at that time you may have to add more water........But the beauty is that with KL the regulation of humidity is a cinch!



loki993 said:


> Well I got a bag of KL at Wal Mart of all places for like 4.50, Got an ok sized, but not as big as I wanted, tupperware from the salvation army and some filterbags from the pet store. All in all I'm in for about 10 bucks, lol. I was actually looking for a cooler but nobody had any.
> 
> The litter has the blue crystals in it, I though about picking them out but I decided it was too much work lol. I filled the bags and put a little water on them. They crackled a bit when I put the water on them, they're supposed to do that right? I'm sure I probably put more them I needed for the size of the tupperware but if its anything like the heartfelt beads you cant really have to much.
> 
> I let it sit for a day and it was solid at 63 on my hydro, which is 2 low so it was right at 65%. I put some sticks in it and for whatever reason it actually jumped to 66, actually 68, so I don't know what thats about, but still in range I suppose. I do prefer it a bit lower though. We will see where its at when I get home.
> 
> I will continue the search for bigger tupperware containers and probably a cooler at some point. Garage sale time is coming up so it should be fairly easy to find for cheap. I dont see the point in spending 9-10 dollars for a big tupperware container or 20 or more for a cooler when I can snag one at a garage sale or the Salv Arm for a few bucks, lol.


----------



## loki993

djangos said:


> When you add stick to a regulated container, it decreases the volume of the container and this bumps the humidity up a bit. Soon they will absorb the humidity (if the sticks are dry) and it should come back down. In fact at that time you may have to add more water........But the beauty is that with KL the regulation of humidity is a cinch!


I put another bag of dry kl in it and it dropped to 63 nearly instantly. So if it drops ill just pull the bag. So far so good though.


----------



## djangos

loki993 said:


> I put another bag of dry kl in it and it dropped to 63 nearly instantly. So if it drops ill just pull the bag. So far so good though.


Yea! Just keep a closer eye now because If the sticks are dry then they will eventually cause the rh to drop. But keeping it at 63 is fine! In fact I suggest that you aim for around that (60 - 65) seems to work better than the usual recommended 70.

Keep us posted on your KL adventures!

Remember:*Kitty litter rocks!!*


----------



## loki993

djangos said:


> Yea! Just keep a closer eye now because If the sticks are dry then they will eventually cause the rh to drop. But keeping it at 63 is fine! In fact I suggest that you aim for around that (60 - 65) seems to work better than the usual recommended 70.
> 
> Keep us posted on your KL adventures!
> 
> Remember:*Kitty litter rocks!!*


Yeah Ive found that I prefer the way my sticks smoke at around 65 or so. I try to shoot for around 63 actually so its working great so far.


----------



## djangos

That is awesome!


----------



## xobrian

So I set up my cooler on Monday with litter, but it is sitting solid at 69% ever since. I have tried removing some of the litter and also adding more dry litter and it still stays at 69%. The only think in it right now other than litter is 2 empty boxes. I currently have three 4x12 mesh bags in it, is that way too much?

Is there something I can do to bring it down to more like 66%? Or should I just leave it as is?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

There is too much ambient R/H where you are.
I have been running dry litter since March and am maintaining 60-63% R/h. Don't add water unless you need to. The amount you add should be very gradual!


----------



## xobrian

Thanks, I will try switching over to just dry litter.


----------



## Big Bull

djangos said:


> That is awesome!


Damn Sandz.....you are retaining knowledge like you are a sponge......
WTG:hug:wait what am I saying:kicknuts:


----------



## maxwell62

bbergeson said:


> So I set up my cooler on Monday with litter, but it is sitting solid at 69% ever since. I have tried removing some of the litter and also adding more dry litter and it still stays at 69%. The only think in it right now other than litter is 2 empty boxes. I currently have three 4x12 mesh bags in it, is that way too much?
> 
> Is there something I can do to bring it down to more like 66%? Or should I just leave it as is?


~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Wot Tony said.
*WORDarty:*


----------



## djangos

Big Bull said:


> Damn Sandz.....you are retaining knowledge like you are a sponge......
> WTG:hug:wait what am I saying:kicknuts:


I learnt from you all! Tony's thread here is so informative and now that I am an official convert to KL, I better know everything about it! LOL!

_*Kitty litter does rock!*_


----------



## NoShhhSherlock

I traveled a ways to a pet smart in the next town and found some of the kl crystals. But am wondering how much is needed for a 36qt cooler? I have a half pound in there now, as I was told that a member uses a half pound of beads for a 36qt cooler. Would I need to add some or is that too much? I am still reading through this mega thread and thought I would ask. Hopefully this will eliminate the humidity issues I have been having.:noidea:


----------



## jcazz

Sherlockholms said:


> I traveled a ways to a pet smart in the next town and found some of the kl crystals. But am wondering how much is needed for a 36qt cooler? I have a half pound in there now, as I was told that a member uses a half pound of beads for a 36qt cooler. Would I need to add some or is that too much? I am still reading through this mega thread and thought I would ask. Hopefully this will eliminate the humidity issues I have been having.:noidea:


I've heard that you need to double the amount with KL; if you need 8oz of beads, use 16oz of KL.

You would need to calculate your cubic inches to figure out how much KL you need. 2lbs of KL will do 5 CU Feet of space. 1 Quart = 57.75 Cubic Inches.

So a 36qt cooler is about 2,079 cu in (divide by 1728 to get cu ft) and you would need ~8 oz of KL.

The math is a ratio:

5 CU FT / 32 oz = 1.2 cu ft / X oz

(1.2 cu ft * 32 oz ) / 5 cu ft = 7.68 oz

More KL will give you more of a buffer against humidity spikes * swings. Won't hurt anything at all.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

I have nothing to add you guys are great! The best students/teachers i have ever seen.:tea:
_KITTY LITTER ROCKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!_


----------



## djangos

I really think that you are the teacher and we are the B students!! LOL!! But kidding aside Tony, I have learnt a ton from this thread and thank you very much for this and all else you do here.

*Kitty litter does rock!!!*


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

You kind sir are very welcome!:tea:


----------



## WyldKnyght

For Canadians, 

I found 100% Silica KL at WalMart. I'll post pictures tonight.


----------



## NoShhhSherlock

jcazz said:


> I've heard that you need to double the amount with KL; if you need 8oz of beads, use 16oz of KL.
> 
> You would need to calculate your cubic inches to figure out how much KL you need. 2lbs of KL will do 5 CU Feet of space. 1 Quart = 57.75 Cubic Inches.
> 
> So a 36qt cooler is about 2,079 cu in (divide by 1728 to get cu ft) and you would need ~8 oz of KL.
> 
> The math is a ratio:
> 
> 5 CU FT / 32 oz = 1.2 cu ft / X oz
> 
> (1.2 cu ft * 32 oz ) / 5 cu ft = 7.68 oz
> 
> More KL will give you more of a buffer against humidity spikes * swings. Won't hurt anything at all.


I was never good at math! But thanks for breaking this down for me. That is perfect in fact, I checked my cooler today thinking it would have spiked into the high 70s like before and the high reading was 64%rh and the current reading is 63%. So it is stable! Finally, I should spend the extra cash and time and purchased the kl from the start. I also picked up a small cigar box for a few bucks and threw that in there, now when I open the lid the humidity will stay within the 60% range instead of dropping down into the low 50's. :hat:


----------



## WyldKnyght

WyldKnyght said:


> For Canadians,
> 
> I found 100% Silica KL at WalMart. I'll post pictures tonight.


As promised


----------



## HWiebe

WyldKnyght said:


> As promised


Lol Looks Familiar:



HWiebe said:


> I just bought a new batch of KL beads. If anyone want some to play I have tons left over after filling my humi. I's free to any BOTL willing to give it a try. Money's tight at the moment so I'll only ask that you cover shipping. PM me if interested.:razz:
> 
> Roughly 20lbs left
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Quarter dollar as size reference.


----------



## WyldKnyght

HWiebe said:


> Lol Looks Familiar:


Cool, stuff works great for me, usually sits around 68%


----------



## xobrian

TonyBrooklyn said:


> There is too much ambient R/H where you are.
> I have been running dry litter since March and am maintaining 60-63% R/h. Don't add water unless you need to. The amount you add should be very gradual!


It has been sitting at 66 ever since I switched to dry, thanks!!


----------



## szyzk

Seriously Tony, enough good things can't be said about the information you've provided in this thread. For a few months now I've been running stable RH in all of my humidors and coolers _only_ because I switched to KL. And I don't have to worry about checking them all the time because I know they're right where they should be.

For anyone still on the fence - DO IT! It works!


----------



## ShawnP

WOW WOW WOW. Read this entire thread today, how did I miss this. Well 3lbs of beads arrive tuesday and i'm keeping them but picked up my PETCO litter today and some mesh bags.

Wish I would have seen this earlier. Oh well kitty litter it is. I need a lot anyway, it's in a cabinet.

I will report back, it just finished seasoning and i'm putting my smokes in now.

Shawn


----------



## SmokinSpider

I have had KL in my cooler for a month and it has been rock solid at 68rh, I just recently put some KL in my small humidor and it has been at 64rh for a week.

Thanks Tony and yes 
_KITTY LITTER ROCKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!_


----------



## djangos

So we have a couple of new converts!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

bbergeson said:


> It has been sitting at 66 ever since I switched to dry, thanks!!


_Your welcome add a little more dry if you need to lower the R/H further!_



szyzk said:


> Seriously Tony, enough good things can't be said about the information you've provided in this thread. For a few months now I've been running stable RH in all of my humidors and coolers _only_ because I switched to KL. And I don't have to worry about checking them all the time because I know they're right where they should be.
> 
> For anyone still on the fence - DO IT! It works!





SmokinSpider said:


> I have had KL in my cooler for a month and it has been rock solid at 68rh, I just recently put some KL in my small humidor and it has been at 64rh for a week.
> 
> Thanks Tony and yes
> _KITTY LITTER ROCKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!_


_Very happy you guys gave it a try. Actually the hardest part is trying it. As many are not willing to do so. Cigary has said it eloquently "A mind is like a parachute it works best open"_


----------



## ShawnP

djangos said:


> So we have a couple of new converts!


Yes sir you do. As of right now I have 4 4x12" bags in the humidor. BUT mine will be a mixture of beads also (only because I already bought them).

Basically it is 6' x 24" x 18". Hydra LG in the bottom and bags of beads and litter throughout. My beads arrive tomorrow so for now I can't really report back any good findings since there isn't enough in the cabinet yet.

Smokes were just introduced last night also so a few days for things to settle for that also. In a few days once things settle I will let you guys know.

Shawn


----------



## David_ESM

Well this thread has been a heck of a read.

Considering I was pointed to Heartfelt Beads and they are closed until June... Kitty litter it is.


----------



## ShawnP

So far so good with my mixture. I am happy.

Shawn


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

David_ESM said:


> Well this thread has been a heck of a read.
> 
> Considering I was pointed to Heartfelt Beads and they are closed until June... Kitty litter it is.





ShawnP said:


> So far so good with my mixture. I am happy.
> 
> Shawn


_KITTY LITTER ROCKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!_:bump:


----------



## Josh Lucky 13

TonyBrooklyn said:


> _Very happy you guys gave it a try. Actually the hardest part is trying it. As many are not willing to do so. Cigary has said it eloquently "A mind is like a parachute it works best open"_


So very true Tony. Some can't fathom a use for KL besides that. Those of us who do know Kitty Litter Rocks!!!!!!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

_Hurry down to your local Wal Mart look what i just scored!

4 pounds for $3! 
:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:










KITTY LITTER ROCKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
_


----------



## GeoffbCET

TonyBrooklyn said:


> _
> 
> KITTY LITTER ROCKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> _


I'd actually wonder how many times that one saying has been said in this thread?


----------



## Rock31

GeoffbCET said:


> I'd actually wonder how many times that one saying has been said in this thread?


Not enough!

Nice score on that KL Tony, under $1 a pound.


----------



## David_ESM

TonyBrooklyn said:


> _Hurry down to your local Wal Mart look what i just scored!_
> 
> _4 pounds for $3! _
> _:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:_


 Was headed there after work anyways. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Rock31 said:


> Not enough!
> 
> Nice score on that KL Tony, under $1 a pound.





David_ESM said:


> Was headed there after work anyways. Thanks for the heads up.


:nod::nod::nod::nod::nod:
_KITTY LITTER ROCKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!_


----------



## djangos

I am going to say it just for the heck of it!!

*KITTY LITTER ROCKS!!! :nod:*


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

TonyBrooklyn said:


> _Hurry down to your local Wal Mart look what i just scored!
> 
> 4 pounds for $3!
> :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KITTY LITTER ROCKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> _


At 75 cents a pound you bet it does!:biggrin::tea::drum:


----------



## David_ESM

TonyBrooklyn said:


> _Hurry down to your local Wal Mart look what i just scored!_
> 
> _4 pounds for $3! _
> _:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:_
> 
> _KITTY LITTER ROCKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!_


 Little more at mine... Still bought it.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Still a great buy! Its a little dusty so i run it through a sieve and let the dust settle.


----------



## ShawnP

Figured i'd update. Running my active passive system I am sitting in the 60s in my cabinet.

Going strong.

Another happy member of the Litter Legion :tea:


Shawn


----------



## asmartbull

830 post.......damn


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

asmartbull said:


> 830 post.......damn


You know bull i just got a p.m from Thad. it appears his 65% beads are holding at 75%. Similar problem as you had last summer i told him to add about a pound of dry litter. And expect to see his R/H in the 60's within 24 hrs!
Do i have to say it:wink:
Alright you twisted my arm
_KITTY LITTER ROCKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!_


----------



## JPinDC

Seasoning a new cabinet\trunk humidor. Sprayed down some KL in a Hydra until it looked like rock candy and let er loose.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

JPinDC said:


> Seasoning a new cabinet\trunk humidor. Sprayed down some KL in a Hydra until it looked like rock candy and let er loose.


:ask::ask::ask::ask::ask::ask::ask::ask::ask::ask::ask::ask::ask:


----------



## JPinDC

lol it was going really slow. I had sponges and about six pounds of dry KL from other humidors in there and wasn't happy with how it was going after two days of being passive. 

The Hydra alarm kept going off so I figured it was dehydrating the KL in there too quickly.

Believe it or not, I am at 68 now at the bottom and top. I think that did it. When I first fired it up it felt like a sauna when I opened it.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

To be honest i have been running dry litter since March! As the R/H in the northeast is high!.:thumb:


----------



## ptpablo

I had to take out all my wet litter today! it spiked up a few notches in the last 24 hours and the weather in the northeast isnt getting any better this week. to the dry litter i go!!!


----------



## kolumbo69

KITTY LITTER ROCKS!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Been pouring here all week since last week. :rain:
R/H is off the hook but in the humi its perfect!
Thank Goodness for kitty litter!:nod:


----------



## Rock31

Yea this rain can wreak havoc on things...KL to the rescue LOL!


----------



## djangos

I switched to dry KL last week as well! Holding great at 64%!!


----------



## NoShhhSherlock

When there was little cigars(maybe 5-20) in my coolidor it would be around 68-69%rh with the kitty litter. Now that I have a good amount more in there it is at a solid 65%. This stuff works great!


----------



## lord1234

What brand kitty litter do people use? Can I buy it at Petco?


----------



## David_ESM

Some KL just went into my seasoning humidor this morning.


----------



## Coop D

lord1234 said:


> What brand kitty litter do people use? Can I buy it at Petco?


I got mine at Pet Supplies Plus. Should be almost every pet store should have it. Get the unscented!!!!


----------



## David_ESM

lord1234 said:


> What brand kitty litter do people use? Can I buy it at Petco?


Back one page and you will see the Wally World bag.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

lord1234 said:


> What brand kitty litter do people use? Can I buy it at Petco?


:wink::wink::wink::wink::wink:


----------



## russ812

lord1234 said:


> What brand kitty litter do people use? Can I buy it at Petco?


Any brand that is 100% silica crystals and UNSCENTED should be fine...I used Ultra Pearls myself, and there are pics/posts of other brands all through the thread. They all look pretty much the same except for the packaging and brand name.

Petco, PetSmart, Wal Mart, and most grocery stores sell some form of unscented silica crystal kitty litter. (I got the Ultra Pearls at Shop Rite.)


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Great post Silica is Silica!
_KITTY LITTER ROCKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!_


----------



## socapots

put some misted beads in my coolidor with some old cigar boxes. See what happens.


----------



## simplechords

Picked some up at a&p tonight. Replaced the foam in my humidors humidifier. I'll report back in a few days.


----------



## Hinson

simplechords said:


> Picked some up at a&p tonight. Replaced the foam in my humidors humidifier. I'll report back in a few days.


Yeah I just busted my first foam humidifier apart. So glad I found this thread. Thanks all for the info.


----------



## socapots

so for you guys with big spaces to humidify, like say a 100Qt cooler.. lol.
how much beads are you using?

edit: i think i have about a pound in mine right now lightly misted. ambient RH is around 45-50 in the house right now. Thinkin i need more litter and more liquid.. any thoughts?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Start with a pound this time of year i run dry litter!
As the R/H is to high already dehumidifier has been running in the basement all month!:rockon:


----------



## socapots

yowzers.. its still kinda dry on this side. But up from the 30s of winter.
maybe i'll wait a week. rh should be up by then for sure.


----------



## ShawnP

Just reporting back. Took the water out of my Hydra Lg.

3lbs of 65 beads split up into 1/2lb bags.
3lbs of litter in 3 bags
bottom of Hyrda Lg filled with litter.

Sitting 65-68 through out the whole cabinet.

So far so good.

Shawn


----------



## Cigary

I'm converting all of my humidors (15) over to KL...did one yesterday and it was so easy and didn't skip a beat on the RH...rock solid 65%. I have a drawer full of those rectangular hygros and took one out..scraped the crap outta them...cleaned with soap and water and filled with K/L...hydrated it at 75% and threw it in the first humi. Had I known it was this easy I'd have converted a long time ago. Thanks to Tony for continuing his knowledge in this and for not giving up on it when some have given it a less than favorable opinion. Honestly, this stuff does the job with no negative issues whatsoever...I did test this a month ago in one small humi and it worked flawlessly but just didn't get my head wrapped around the idea of a full conversion. For $15 for enough K/L to last me for the rest of my natural life....I'm saying this is as good as it gets. I'd give Tony more RG but I'll wait til I can do it again.


----------



## dahu

David_ESM said:


> Some KL just went into my seasoning humidor this morning.


Was this the last step to seasoning your humidor? I ask becuase I am in the process of seasoning my first one ever (a 50-60 stick humidor). Maybe I am confused. When seasoning a humi, dont we want the rH way above the 65%-ish that the KL is holding it to? I thought that I was supposed to just put a dish of Distilled water in the humi for a few days to super saturate the ceder (being careful not to let the water touch the wood).

I got a digital hydrometer from cbid and it will be here wednesday, so I have no clue what the rH is in my humi right now. I've just left that dish of distilled water in it for the last 3days and will probably leave it in there until wednesday. After a week of just leaving the water, I planned on using 2 xikar crystal/gel containers to keep the rH at about 70%. Would it be counter productive to also put a small pack of kitty litter in the humi? I guess my question is, would the xikar (trying to hold at 70%) and the KL (holding between 60% and 65%) work against each other?

I am storing my cigars in a double ziplock with water pillows until the humi is ready. I just want to be double sure that my humidor is ready. I caught the "cigar fever" and went nuts right out of the gate buying a bunch of sticks that I dont want to mess up.

Sorry for the long winded post.:blabla: and thanks for any help :amen:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

_


Cigary said:



I'm converting all of my humidors (15) over to KL...did one yesterday and it was so easy and didn't skip a beat on the RH...rock solid 65%. I have a drawer full of those rectangular hygros and took one out..scraped the crap outta them...cleaned with soap and water and filled with K/L...hydrated it at 75% and threw it in the first humi. Had I known it was this easy I'd have converted a long time ago. Thanks to Tony for continuing his knowledge in this and for not giving up on it when some have given it a less than favorable opinion. Honestly, this stuff does the job with no negative issues whatsoever...I did test this a month ago in one small humi and it worked flawlessly but just didn't get my head wrapped around the idea of a full conversion. For $15 for enough K/L to last me for the rest of my natural life....I'm saying this is as good as it gets. I'd give Tony more RG but I'll wait til I can do it again.

Click to expand...

Glad you did it Gary! To be honest if it hadn't been for all the resistance i met up with. When first talking about Kitty Litter, i would have never started the thread! Pay it forward my friend! And remember tell all your friends!
KITTY LITTER ROCKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!_


----------



## Josh Lucky 13

Cigary said:


> I'm converting all of my humidors (15) over to KL...did one yesterday and it was so easy and didn't skip a beat on the RH...rock solid 65%. I have a drawer full of those rectangular hygros and took one out..scraped the crap outta them...cleaned with soap and water and filled with K/L...hydrated it at 75% and threw it in the first humi. Had I known it was this easy I'd have converted a long time ago. Thanks to Tony for continuing his knowledge in this and for not giving up on it when some have given it a less than favorable opinion. Honestly, this stuff does the job with no negative issues whatsoever...I did test this a month ago in one small humi and it worked flawlessly but just didn't get my head wrapped around the idea of a full conversion. For $15 for enough K/L to last me for the rest of my natural life....I'm saying this is as good as it gets. I'd give Tony more RG but I'll wait til I can do it again.


Glad you came over to dark side Gary I will bump Tony for ya.


----------



## dahu

sorry to repost, but can anyone weigh in on this:

"I planned on using 2 xikar crystal/gel containers to keep the rH at about 70%. Would it be counter productive to also put a small pack of kitty litter in the humi? I guess my question is, would the xikar (trying to hold at 70%) and the KL (holding between 60% and 65%) work against each other?"


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

I don't mix and match and never advise it! Only 100% KITTY LITTER!


----------



## dahu

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I don't mix and match and never advise it! Only 100% KITTY LITTER!


Thanks Tony!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

:bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce:
:rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon:
:high5::high5::high5:


----------



## David_ESM

dahu said:


> Was this the last step to seasoning your humidor? I ask becuase I am in the process of seasoning my first one ever (a 50-60 stick humidor). Maybe I am confused. When seasoning a humi, dont we want the rH way above the 65%-ish that the KL is holding it to? I thought that I was supposed to just put a dish of Distilled water in the humi for a few days to super saturate the ceder (being careful not to let the water touch the wood).
> 
> I got a digital hydrometer from cbid and it will be here wednesday, so I have no clue what the rH is in my humi right now. I've just left that dish of distilled water in it for the last 3days and will probably leave it in there until wednesday. After a week of just leaving the water, I planned on using 2 xikar crystal/gel containers to keep the rH at about 70%. Would it be counter productive to also put a small pack of kitty litter in the humi? I guess my question is, would the xikar (trying to hold at 70%) and the KL (holding between 60% and 65%) work against each other?
> 
> I am storing my cigars in a double ziplock with water pillows until the humi is ready. I just want to be double sure that my humidor is ready. I caught the "cigar fever" and went nuts right out of the gate buying a bunch of sticks that I dont want to mess up.
> 
> Sorry for the long winded post.:blabla: and thanks for any help :amen:


This was the last step for me. I had already had a dish with sponge and distilled water in there for a few days. I had gotten up to 79% RH, then added dry kitty litter. The RH came down to 75% then I pulled the sponge. Since then I have been sitting pretty solid in the mid-high 60's


----------



## dahu

thanks David. 
I will do the same thing!


----------



## djangos

ONLY KITTY LITTER!! LOL!!

He is right! Ever since I have been converted, I have been using only kitty litter and I am surprised how easily I can manage the RH in the even smaller humi that I have without any problems! And personally I have not needed huge quantities to maintain the RH.

I am getting a new custom made humidor that I have made slots with a cover for the KL!! Can't wait to fill her up with KL! Picutures will follow once I get her and season her!

*Kitty Litter does rock!!!*



TonyBrooklyn said:


> I don't mix and match and never advise it! Only 100% KITTY LITTER!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Josh Lucky 13 said:


> Glad you came over to dark side Gary I will bump Tony for ya.


:high5:



djangos said:


> ONLY KITTY LITTER!! LOL!!
> 
> He is right! Ever since I have been converted, I have been using only kitty litter and I am surprised how easily I can manage the RH in the even smaller humi that I have without any problems! And personally I have not needed huge quantities to maintain the RH.
> 
> I am getting a new custom made humidor that I have made slots with a cover for the KL!! Can't wait to fill her up with KL! Picutures will follow once I get her and season her!
> 
> *Kitty Litter does rock!!!*


Can't wait to see the set-up please post pics!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:rockon:


----------



## djangos

Cigary said:


> I'm converting all of my humidors (15) over to KL...did one yesterday and it was so easy and didn't skip a beat on the RH...rock solid 65%. I have a drawer full of those rectangular hygros and took one out..scraped the crap outta them...cleaned with soap and water and filled with K/L...hydrated it at 75% and threw it in the first humi. Had I known it was this easy I'd have converted a long time ago. Thanks to Tony for continuing his knowledge in this and for not giving up on it when some have given it a less than favorable opinion. Honestly, this stuff does the job with no negative issues whatsoever...I did test this a month ago in one small humi and it worked flawlessly but just didn't get my head wrapped around the idea of a full conversion. For $15 for enough K/L to last me for the rest of my natural life....I'm saying this is as good as it gets. I'd give Tony more RG but I'll wait til I can do it again.


Even Gary is with us now!! LOL! I bumped him for you too Gary! And welcome tot he KL side of things! Now you can spread your vast knowledge based on KL as well!



> Can't wait to see the set-up please post pics!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Tony as soon as I get the humidor, which will be most likely Monday, I will post them in the cigar accessory thread and I will post the pictures of the KL holdes here! Bump for you from Gary!! LOL!!

Edit: Damn for some reason, I am still having trouble with this stupid RG feature!! Well i guess as soon as I figure it out, bump for you!!


----------



## Cigar Noob

As a noob I was conned by an Ebayer selling "humidity beads" but he sent me kitty litter. That is the biggest draw back I see from this product, the attempts for others to scam people. I luckily got a full refund and was only out $5 shipping it back. Anything is better than the foam so I ripped that out and tossed in some KL in its place. It does a much better job and I was able to remove a gel tube b/c the KL was doing a good enough job. 

I have no experience with the actual beads but I will postpone getting them in order to give the KL a shot. I'm all for an inexpensive product as long as it works. That leaves more cash for the hobby itself.


----------



## djangos

Absolutely Jonathan! Save your money!! Go with KL!!


Cigar Noob said:


> As a noob I was conned by an Ebayer selling "humidity beads" but he sent me kitty litter. That is the biggest draw back I see from this product, the attempts for others to scam people. I luckily got a full refund and was only out $5 shipping it back. Anything is better than the foam so I ripped that out and tossed in some KL in its place. It does a much better job and I was able to remove a gel tube b/c the KL was doing a good enough job.
> 
> I have no experience with the actual beads but I will postpone getting them in order to give the KL a shot. I'm all for an inexpensive product as long as it works. That leaves more cash for the hobby itself.


----------



## dahu

a few of you have mentioned that you took apart the humidifing disk that comes with most humidors, pulled out the foam, and put the KL back in its place. Any tips/tricks on how to get those disks open? I feel like it is going to break when I try to pull it apart.


----------



## Cigary

dahu said:


> a few of you have mentioned that you took apart the humidifing disk that comes with most humidors, pulled out the foam, and put the KL back in its place. Any tips/tricks on how to get those disks open? I feel like it is going to break when I try to pull it apart.


They are just plastic...take a jewelers flat head screwdriver ( similar ) and push it into one side and pry upwards...then the same on the other side and that should do it. I have a ton of the small round ones and the bigger rectangular ones as well...that foam inside there is for the birds...I am presently taking all that crappy foam out and replacing with KL and I feel like an idiot for not doing this a year ago.


----------



## Cigar Noob

dahu said:


> a few of you have mentioned that you took apart the humidifing disk that comes with most humidors, pulled out the foam, and put the KL back in its place. Any tips/tricks on how to get those disks open? I feel like it is going to break when I try to pull it apart.


I used a razor blade and just cut all the way around the back of the disk. Then I pried it out. Mine popped back together and stays. You could always tape or glue it back together too. The foam pops right out with a knife. The KL I used it big enough to not need another pouch like small humidity beads might. I over saturated mine to begin with, mostly because I was really enjoying the popping sound so I had to air it out for a few minutes for a few days until it went back down.

It's good to reuse the disk. Keeps plenty of floorspace for the goodies. :dude:


----------



## dahu

perfect. thanks Jonathan and Gary!


----------



## djangos

Gary congratulations on 10000 posts!! 

Something that Gary mentioned made me think....... He said that initially he was reluctant to use KL because it was 'KL'! I was looking for a cheaper alternative and hence didn't care much for names..... So I was ok. However I can see the mental block someone may have using something that your cats poop on to keep your precious cigars fresh. (funny thing is that since I have never had a cat, and being a very dog oriented person, I had no idea what KL was till I researched and started using it)

So havin said that is there a name more appealing that we can use to remove the image that litter has currently so that more people will be open minded towards using this awesome and cheap product?? (may be this could be my overdue 1000 post contest, lol!!)

Cheers!


----------



## simplechords

So its been a few days now. Rock solid at 65%.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

djangos said:


> Gary congratulations on 10000 posts!!
> 
> Something that Gary mentioned made me think....... He said that initially he was reluctant to use KL because it was 'KL'! I was looking for a cheaper alternative and hence didn't care much for names..... So I was ok. However I can see the mental block someone may have using something that your cats poop on to keep your precious cigars fresh. (funny thing is that since I have never had a cat, and being a very dog oriented person, I had no idea what KL was till I researched and started using it)
> 
> So havin said that is there a name more appealing that we can use to remove the image that litter has currently so that more people will be open minded towards using this awesome and cheap product?? (may be this could be my overdue 1000 post contest, lol!!)
> 
> Cheers!


Somebody renamed it years ago they started calling it beads! 
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
And selling it at $40 , $50, $60 a pound of course its better it costs more! 
ainkiller:ainkiller:ainkiller:


----------



## djangos

LOL!! You are right, I never thought about that, I kept thinking about the salts and stuff that they supposedly add to the beads to maintain the correct RH!! Not sure what to make of that!!

Damn! I wish I had more RG!! LOL!!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

djangos said:


> LOL!! You are right, I never thought about that, I kept thinking about the salts and stuff that they supposedly add to the beads to maintain the correct RH!! Not sure what to make of that!!
> 
> Damn! I wish I had more RG!! LOL!!


I experimented by adding salts when i first started using litter. But after a while trial and error taught me its really not necessary. There are posts in this thread about using salts. :emptybath:


----------



## djangos

Sweet that will be night time reading for me!! LOL!!


----------



## djangos

My custom KL holders for my humidor:




























Rest of the pictures of the humidor at..

My New Humidor

Cheers!


----------



## WyldKnyght

djangos said:


> My custom KL holders for my humidor:
> 
> Rest of the pictures of the humidor at..
> 
> My New Humidor
> 
> Cheers!


Sweet looks great, now I'm jealous of your setup LOL :banana:


----------



## .404 Jeffery

Will the little green foam discs hold enough KL to regulate RH? I could have sworn hearing you need more KL than you do beads.

On the flip side, my humidors are _only_ 20 counts at the moment.


----------



## David_ESM

.404 Jeffery said:


> On the flip side, my humidors are _only_ 20 counts at the moment.


Don't need much for that :wink:

Mine is a 100 count and I have 2x 22lr ammo boxes full of litter and it is doing the job no problem.


----------



## Cigary

.404 Jeffery said:


> Will the little green foam discs hold enough KL to regulate RH? I could have sworn hearing you need more KL than you do beads.
> 
> On the flip side, my humidors are _only_ 20 counts at the moment.


I'm still in the process of converting over to KL and using different sources...small discs and rectangular ones...even some small tupperware and here's what I can see.

small round discs are good for small humidors...20-25 cigars
large rectangular humidifiers....good for 100 cigar 
tupperware .... if it holds about 1/2 cup it's good for 100 cigars
.... if it holds 1 cup it's good for 200 cigars

I have about every size humidifier and opened them all up and took the sponges out....over time the sponges will spoil and you'll start getting that moldy smell to them ( I use nothing but distilled water )

I advise that if you have the sponge type of humidifier....get rid of them and fill the units with KL instead.


----------



## .404 Jeffery

Gary, I've got beads in them now. Just thinking for the future ...


----------



## lord1234

OK, so I have a 20count with a "accurate 70" humidor...and I added a "snack baggie" full of KL to it. The "accurate" 70, was keeping the humidity inside the humi at 75%, now today(12 hours after adding KL), the humidity is up to 77. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## 1Linnie

djangos said:


> My custom KL holders for my humidor:
> 
> Rest of the pictures of the humidor at..
> 
> My New Humidor
> 
> Cheers!


Those are really nice =}


----------



## djangos

Linnie! nice to hear from you again brother!!


----------



## Cigar Noob

lord1234 said:


> OK, so I have a 20count with a "accurate 70" humidor...and I added a "snack baggie" full of KL to it. The "accurate" 70, was keeping the humidity inside the humi at 75%, now today(12 hours after adding KL), the humidity is up to 77. What am I doing wrong?


a 20 count humidor with a ziploc bag filled with wet KL? I would say the KL over moistened. In theory you can't add too much KL. If you only wet some, the dry ones will soak up the excess moisture from what I've read. I have a round puck in a 50-100ct humidor and it is doing just fine. Just air it out for a few minutes each day until it lowers. If you have extra KL you could replace some of what is in your baggie with fresh/dry KL. I think a smaller amount may help too.

But, I'm a noob, so proceed with caution :2. Very little experience, and I'm only 1 week into my KL. I soaked mine in water and it can really humidify so be careful. After a few days of letting it air out it has been in the 65-67 range. Once you are in the sweet spot, only a few drops are required to make the % go up. Good luck.


----------



## Cigary

.404 Jeffery said:


> Gary, I've got beads in them now. Just thinking for the future ...


I like the way you think...proactive!!


lord1234 said:


> OK, so I have a 20count with a "accurate 70" humidor...and I added a "snack baggie" full of KL to it. The "accurate" 70, was keeping the humidity inside the humi at 75%, now today(12 hours after adding KL), the humidity is up to 77. What am I doing wrong?


20 count humi is pretty small so you don't need more than one of those small round discs....a few spritzs and you're good. It's too easy to overmoisten beads/KL...just open the lid for a few minutes or slide a couple pieces of paper in between and check RH every few hours. After a day or two there should have been enough air to get the KL crystals where they need to be.


----------



## David_ESM

I think I am going to continue to use the absorb moisture out of the air technique.

Instead of adding drops of water to the KL I will put a shotglass with a little distilled water into the box and let it pull the humidity from there until good.


----------



## .404 Jeffery

Cigary said:


> I like the way you think...proactive!!


It's a slippery slope. :cb


----------



## kapathy

Worst part about kitty litter is filling a tray then promptly knocking it off the counter and all over your basement floor


----------



## David_ESM

kapathy said:


> Worst part about kitty litter is filling a tray then promptly knocking it off the counter and all over your basement floor


ound:


----------



## Hinson

kapathy said:


> Worst part about kitty litter is filling a tray then promptly knocking it off the counter and all over your basement floor


Just get a cat and let it live down there.


----------



## wfd38383

humidity on my 100 ct is holding steady @75; read all sixty pages of this thread and have decided to try the kitty litter route...how much litter should I use in a 100 ct, and also whats best thing to put it in??


----------



## GeoffbCET

wfd38383 said:


> humidity on my 100 ct is holding steady @75; read all sixty pages of this thread and have decided to try the kitty litter route...how much litter should I use in a 100 ct, and also whats best thing to put it in??


Usually people put it in tubes or those mesh fish bags you get at the pet store.

I have a rectangular humidity device (comes with the floral sponge). I just took out the sponge and filled it with KL. My 75ct is holding steady at 65%.

I'd say maybe half a pound of KL for your size of humi. Maybe Tony can chime in and give his say.

Wait for it......wait for it.......... *KITTY LITTER ROCKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

wfd38383 said:


> humidity on my 100 ct is holding steady @75; read all sixty pages of this thread and have decided to try the kitty litter route...how much litter should I use in a 100 ct, and also whats best thing to put it in??


Lot of humidity in the north east. Start with 1/4 pound of dry litter. I have been running a pound of dry in a 550 count footlocker and holding 60-63%:beerchug:


----------



## socapots

checked on my very empty coolidor today. And its at 62%, some of those boxes in there are empty. Just there to help stabilize the humidity.


----------



## Cigar Noob

I bought some Exquisicat today and rinsed it off before hand. There is a bit of dust floating around the water so I would recommend some rinsing it beforehand. I also have about 7.9 lbs left over of the 8 lbs I bought so if anyone needs some I can ship some out. It can be shipped in a priority envelope for around $5 and can easily get fit 1/2-1lb. PM me (after 5/27 when I can receive them) if you want some.


----------



## asmartbull

Cigar Noob said:


> I bought some Exquisicat today and rinsed it off before hand. There is a bit of dust floating around the water so I would recommend some rinsing it beforehand. I also have about 7.9 lbs left over of the 8 lbs I bought so if anyone needs some I can ship some out. It can be shipped in a priority envelope for around $5 and can easily get fit 1/2-1lb. PM me (after 5/27 when I can receive them) if you want some.


If you rinsed it, you likely ruined it.
It's the salt that helps regulate rh.
Sift the beads if you need to, but don't wash them.

1 big difference between KL and beads ....the beads are not as dusty


----------



## wfd38383

Petsmart KL in and 10 hours later we are looking @ 66%. KL works awesome!! The sticks should be good to go in now right? that humidity is good even though it is a little below 70


----------



## asmartbull

wfd38383 said:


> Petsmart KL in and 10 hours later we are looking @ 66%. KL works awesome!! The sticks should be good to go in now right? that humidity is good even though it is a little below 70


Yes
But be patient as the cigars rh might be higher or lower......it may take a week+ to settle. Remember you can't add to much KL....


----------



## djangos

I agree! I don't think you should rinse or wash the KL. Two things:

a. It makes them more brittle for some reason when fully saturated (not sure why).
b. Once fully saturated it will have to be left out to dry to the required saturation for your humiodor, or else the RH will spike.

Just sift the dust from the crystals and leave them in a container and just spritz them lightly with a mister or sprayer.

I was unaware that KL had salts on them.....I thought that was what differentiated KL from the beads. You learn something new everyday!!



asmartbull said:


> If you rinsed it, you likely ruined it.
> It's the salt that helps regulate rh.
> Sift the beads if you need to, but don't wash them.
> 
> 1 big difference between KL and beads ....the beads are not as dusty


----------



## wfd38383

asmartbull said:


> Yes
> But be patient as the cigars rh might be higher or lower......it may take a week+ to settle. Remember you can't add to much KL....


Thanks for the reply; I will place them in when I get home from work and school tonight about 9pm; will have had 24 hours with KL.


----------



## David_ESM

Holding steady at 68 this morning. KL Rocks!


----------



## Cigar Noob

asmartbull said:


> If you rinsed it, you likely ruined it.
> It's the salt that helps regulate rh.
> Sift the beads if you need to, but don't wash them.
> 
> 1 big difference between KL and beads ....the beads are not as dusty


It looks like dust from production/packaging. There is 7.9 lbs left over and it can always be redone. I have had a puck filled with some (that I rinsed) for a week or so and it is right at 65% today.

I know some people have commented on worrying about the dust getting on their cigars. I was just mentioning that there is dust, and if you want to remove it, just rinse. I don't think sifting would get much off. You could probably bag the stuff and hit it with some canned air (or a compressor) if you didn't want to get it wet.

I should also clarify that I live in Phoenix. Today the humidity is 8%. Inside it is around 40%. Point being, we don't have problems drying things out, but often have issues keeping things hydrated. My fish tanks and pool evaporate about an inch of water a week, sometimes more.

BTW, I'm kind of a bid deal on the KL scene.... :lie:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

djangos said:


> I was unaware that KL had salts on them.....I thought that was what differentiated KL from the beads. You learn something new everyday!!


No salts in litter bro only in beads.:dunno:


----------



## djangos

That's what I thought Tony!


----------



## bleebloo322

First post! Just wanted to say thanks to Tony and everyone else for the advice on the KL setup...got my first decent-sized humidor seasoned, dropped some KL in a tupperware bowl, and it's holding steady at 65%. Thanks again!


----------



## Cigar Noob

djangos said:


> I agree! I don't think you should rinse or wash the KL. Two things:
> 
> a. It makes them more brittle for some reason when fully saturated (not sure why).


When removing the bag I rinsed from the tupperdor I noticed some small crystals on the counter. It is either a) small pieces that were already in the mix that were too big to be washed/rinsed away or b) broken pieces caused from the increased brittleness like you are mentioning here. My hunch is it is just small pieces working it's way through the mesh bag in this case but since I have a ton to experiment with, I tossed it and did a few squirts on the new stuff. I did squeeze one of the pre-soaked crystals and it did smash in my hand fairly easily. I never tested the fresh ones though.

So far we know the rinsing doesn't remove salts, or "ruin" it's ability to hold/regulate RH, but brittleness certainly can be a concern because it just makes more dust that I was trying to avoid and will cause the stuff to need replacing prematurely. But, if you put it in a puck or box or jar the brittleness might not be a concern.

Thanks for the tips.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

bleebloo322 said:


> First post! Just wanted to say thanks to Tony and everyone else for the advice on the KL setup...got my first decent-sized humidor seasoned, dropped some KL in a tupperware bowl, and it's holding steady at 65%. Thanks again!


Your welcome!
:high5::high5::high5::high5::high5:


----------



## .404 Jeffery

Well, went out and got some KL yesterday. Shuckins bombed my place and now my little desktop humis are beyond capacity. Made myself a tupper-dor for the overflow. Need to find some Spanish ceder though ... anyone got any extra cigar boxes laying around I could relieve them off?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

_Just a quick pic with my camera phone! You will notice the temp is 74+ degrees but R/H holding at a steady 63%. While the R/H in the house is about 75%!
Kitty Litter Rocks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!_


----------



## David_ESM

TonyBrooklyn said:


> _Just a quick pic with my camera phone! You will notice the temp is 74+ degrees but R/H holding at a steady 63%. While the R/H in the house is about 75%!
> Kitty Litter Rocks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!_


Getting a little warm there. Might want to send those to me for safe keeping. 64 degrees and 66% rh with the kitty litter. :wink:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

David_ESM said:


> Getting a little warm there. Might want to send those to me for safe keeping. 64 degrees and 66% rh with the kitty litter. :wink:


Temp don't matter i freeze all my stash!hoto::martini::couch2:
R/G bump for ya great Kitty Litter results!


----------



## Perfecto Dave

*Ok... I made it through the first 12 pages of this thread and my brain said "no more reading".
Tony, you mentioned adding salts to the litter in one the posts.....could you clarify?:dunno:
My beads are still working for me but I just want to be educated when they quit!
May continue reading at later time but too much reading makes me tired.:couch2:

Thanks.......:usa:
*


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Perfecto Dave said:


> *Ok... I made it through the first 12 pages of this thread and my brain said "no more reading".
> Tony, you mentioned adding salts to the litter in one the posts.....could you clarify?:dunno:
> My beads are still working for me but I just want to be educated when they quit!
> May continue reading at later time but too much reading makes me tired.:couch2:
> 
> Thanks.......:usa:
> *


I had used salts in the beginning and yes they yield the same results as beads! But once you get it down pat you need no salts to achieve your goals! Read on my brother! You need to establish a baseline for instance, The R/h in my house is around 75% this time of year! Using dry litter yields me a constant R/H of 60-63%. Its that simple.:first:


----------



## Perfecto Dave

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I had used salts in the beginning and yes they yield the same results as beads! But once you get it down pat you need no salts to achieve your goals! Read on my brother! You need to establish a baseline for instance, The R/h in my house is around 75% this time of year! Using dry litter yields me a constant R/H of 60-63%. Its that simple.:first:


*Thanks.....Yea, I'll try to finish reading through tonight. It's just the opposite for me.....I'm out here in dry man's land. If the humidity hits double digits, it's a humid day for us.8)
I feel like these guys all summer long...........:target::target::target::target::target:*


----------



## Cigar Noob

What I want to know is what does the high temp cause besides raising the risk of beetles? If that is all, I haven't had a beetle in 2 years and my humidor spends 6 months out of the year in the 75-80 range. Cigar shops are kept at around the same here. I certainly haven't gone in a store kept at anything near 70 degrees. Does it run any risk of actually harming the cigars?



Perfecto Dave said:


> *Thanks.....Yea, I'll try to finish reading through tonight. It's just the opposite for me.....I'm out here in dry man's land. If the humidity hits double digits, it's a humid day for us.8)
> I feel like these guys all summer long...........:target::target::target::target::target:*


Same issue for me too. Once your humidor is seasoned just a few squirts will help it maintain, mine has been 65% without much effort for about 2 weeks. If it goes down a few, I hit it with one squirt and it goes right back. If you are anywhere near Tempe I can hook you up with a pound or so to play around with. I think I have used maybe 2 cups of the 8lbs.


----------



## Perfecto Dave

Cigar Noob said:


> What I want to know is what does the high temp cause besides raising the risk of beetles? If that is all, I haven't had a beetle in 2 years and my humidor spends 6 months out of the year in the 75-80 range. Cigar shops are kept at around the same here. I certainly haven't gone in a store kept at anything near 70 degrees. Does it run any risk of actually harming the cigars?
> 
> Same issue for me too. Once your humidor is seasoned just a few squirts will help it maintain, mine has been 65% without much effort for about 2 weeks. If it goes down a few, I hit it with one squirt and it goes right back. If you are anywhere near Tempe I can hook you up with a pound or so to play around with. I think I have used maybe 2 cups of the 8lbs.


*All I can say is freeze everything as it comes in and you really shouldn't have worry about anything. My humi in the house hovers around 77*/60 to 65% when the heat goes up around here. Just not much I can do about it except I don't keep it real full in the summer months. All my boxes are kept in a converted mini fridge that I built with a peltier cooling system and it stays 68 to 66/65% pretty much year round. It's filled with beads and an oasis for back up.
Appreciate the offer but I'm pretty well set .....just educating for now.*


----------



## Evonnida

Both KL coolers are sitting at 68* and 65%... I love the Kitty Litter!


----------



## Cigar Noob

Perfecto Dave said:


> *All I can say is freeze everything as it comes in and you really shouldn't have worry about anything. My humi in the house hovers around 77*/60 to 65% when the heat goes up around here. Just not much I can do about it except I don't keep it real full in the summer months. All my boxes are kept in a converted mini fridge that I built with a peltier cooling system and it stays 68 to 66/65% pretty much year round. It's filled with beads and an oasis for back up.
> Appreciate the offer but I'm pretty well set .....just educating for now.*


How long should they be frozen for? I haven't had an issue in about 2.5 years with beetles and we had it over humidified for some of that time (trying to work with crappy hygrometer that came with it). But, we only kept a few cigars in it during that time. Does a well stocked humidor run a higher risk of problems? I have filled it up recently but I also have a stable 65 rh now. Any negatives to freezing? Thanks


----------



## BuschWolff

Great thread! I learned a lot


----------



## mmelvin

Great thread and site.
I think I might just win the lottery and get a commercial unit and a Cuban to watch over it for me!
M


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cigar Noob said:


> How long should they be frozen for? I haven't had an issue in about 2.5 years with beetles and we had it over humidified for some of that time (trying to work with crappy hygrometer that came with it). But, we only kept a few cigars in it during that time. Does a well stocked humidor run a higher risk of problems? I have filled it up recently but I also have a stable 65 rh now. Any negatives to freezing? Thanks


I got away without freezing for 20 years then i got hit bad. Damn bastards ate through a box of Partagas salomones!
72 hrs triple bagged in Ziploc bags suck the extra air out with a straw.


----------



## Perfecto Dave

*Quit it Tony......I'm gonna start :bawling:.
Here's a link to read.......*
http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-questions/272095-science-behind-freezing.html


----------



## David_ESM

I have been doing 48 hours for sticks and 72 hours if putting in the whole box.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

You should really bump it up to 72 hrs for sticks 5 days for a whole box!:nod:


----------



## usrower321

Just bought some equisicat crystals and I'm excited to see the results after I get it tuned. It was only $15 for 8lbs but now I look at it and go sh!t, now I have 7lbs 10ozs of KL. I may slip down the slope more and get a cooler to put some more of the KL in though. We shall see.


----------



## Tabb

I need to get my hands on some. It is dry as heck here in Colorado Springs.


----------



## Cigar Noob

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I got away without freezing for 20 years then i got hit bad. Damn bastards ate through a box of Partagas salomones!
> 72 hrs triple bagged in Ziploc bags suck the extra air out with a straw.


I see. Very cool, thanks. Is the triple bagging to try and keep the humidity out or to keep out the freezer's scents/flavors?

I see how it can become a problem if you are trying to age full sealed boxes or just large amounts that don't get inspected frequently. I imagine a little beetle issue can quickly get out of hand. That's a tough way to learn that, I feel for ya.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cigar Noob said:


> I see. Very cool, thanks. Is the triple bagging to try and keep the humidity out or to keep out the freezer's scents/flavors?
> 
> I see how it can become a problem if you are trying to age full sealed boxes or just large amounts that don't get inspected frequently. I imagine a little beetle issue can quickly get out of hand. That's a tough way to learn that, I feel for ya.


Triple bagging and sucking the excess air out. Protects the cigars delicate wrapper to overexposure or freezer burn. It also keeps as you have said humidity out and smells out as well.
Also thanks for the bump!:tea:


----------



## usrower321

Tabb said:


> I need to get my hands on some. It is dry as heck here in Colorado Springs.


PM me your addy and how much you think you need and I'll try to get some your way within a couple days.


----------



## ProbateGeek

*Kitty litter set- up: crystals vs. pearls*

I am a huge fan of kitty litter in both humidors and coolers. I first picked up crystals, but became unhappy with all the sand they produced. I tossed them for the pearls, and haven't looked back since.










Anyone else have an opinion, crystals vs. pearls? For some reason I cannot get the image (crystals v. pearls closeup) to load.


----------



## Tabb

usrower321 said:


> PM me your addy and how much you think you need and I'll try to get some your way within a couple days.


Thanks PM sent.


----------



## David_ESM

*Re: Kitty litter set- up: crystals vs. pearls*



ProbateGeek said:


> I am a huge fan of kitty litter in both humidors and coolers. I first picked up crystals, but became unhappy with all the sand they produced. I tossed them for the pearls, and haven't looked back since.
> 
> Anyone else have an opinion, crystals vs. pearls?


For me it was simple... There was one choice at the store at the moment. Crystals :wink:

Pearls look nicer though.


----------



## ProbateGeek

*Re: Kitty litter set- up: crystals vs. pearls*



David_ESM said:


> Pearls look nicer though.


Yup.


----------



## usrower321

Tabb said:


> Thanks PM sent.


Sent today. Fit all I could in a Priority flat rate.


----------



## ProbateGeek

usrower321 said:


> Sent today. Fit all I could in a Priority flat rate.


And it's STILL only a couple of bucks - amazing stuff!


----------



## car12586

Ive been working on a 100ct humidor since around easter. After seasoning the humidor i added my sticks and switched to kitty litter. Its now summer time in NE Ohio and the humidity is through the roof. In the basement it ranges from 75-80%.

My humidor has around 80 sticks in it and i have 3 baby food jars of dry KL. The humidity is between 72-75%. What can i do to lower the humidity? Im running low on space as it is. Would i be better off with no KL? More KL? Less sticks? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## dahu

Phil, from what I understand you might not need more KL, just more surface area for the existing KL. As far as space is concerned, is there any way you can lay out the existing KL in some type of tray? (i am using a long rectangle box that probably takes up the same amount of space as three baby food jars, i got it at Walmart for a couple bucks. the increased surface area will allow the KL to absorb more of the rH.


----------



## Cigar Noob

car12586 said:


> Ive been working on a 100ct humidor since around easter. After seasoning the humidor i added my sticks and switched to kitty litter. Its now summer time in NE Ohio and the humidity is through the roof. In the basement it ranges from 75-80%.
> 
> My humidor has around 80 sticks in it and i have 3 baby food jars of dry KL. The humidity is between 72-75%. What can i do to lower the humidity? Im running low on space as it is. Would i be better off with no KL? More KL? Less sticks?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


+1 to what Dahu said. Are you misting your KL before putting it in the humidor? You may need to cycle in some new stuff that is 100% dry. I live in a dry climate and don't have the problem of needing to get rid of humidity, so I have no experience with what you are trying to do. Getting a mesh bag from Petsmart or using some panty hose will help increase surface area. Firing up your A/C will lower the interior humidity as well. Getting a cheap dehumidifier will probably make it more comfortable inside and will help out your cigars. Good Luck.


----------



## car12586

The KL is dry at the moment. I can try to cycle some fresh in. The AC is currently on but the humidity is still up. Its about 69% right now. 

I dont care for the mesh bags. I tried them in my tuppordore. I found that the back left behind dust. Didnt want this in my nice humidor. Ill see what else i can find that will allow for more surface area.


----------



## Rock31

Do you have any cigar coffins? They make for great KL storage when empty and should not take up too much room in the humidor. You can try that if you have a few lying around.


----------



## penguinshockey

Rock31 said:


> Do you have any cigar coffins? They make for great KL storage when empty and should not take up too much room in the humidor. You can try that if you have a few lying around.


I've got a few coffins from some Stradivarius cigars I purchased on the cheap a while back. They scare me . . . the coffins that is!


----------



## car12586

No coffins...


----------



## Cigar Noob

If you are running your house's AC and using completely dry beads it really should put the RH in the desired range, if not lower. What type of hygrometer are you using, has it been calibrated recently? I was plagued with the nightmare of trying to use the included analog hygrometer before learning about how useless they are.

You could also use the mesh bag and put it in a dish. The bag will allow you to "overflow" the dish and prevent spillage but limit the dust that falls to the bottom.


----------



## asmartbull

car12586 said:


> Ive been working on a 100ct humidor since around easter. After seasoning the humidor i added my sticks and switched to kitty litter. Its now summer time in NE Ohio and the humidity is through the roof. In the basement it ranges from 75-80%.
> 
> My humidor has around 80 sticks in it and i have 3 baby food jars of dry KL. The humidity is between 72-75%. What can i do to lower the humidity? Im running low on space as it is. Would i be better off with no KL? More KL? Less sticks?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


If space is at a premium, switch to beads.
I have found that you need 2x them amt of KL as beads....That
is why they are so popular in coolers....For a desktop, beads is the beast bang for the buck


----------



## asmartbull

car12586 said:


> The KL is dry at the moment. I can try to cycle some fresh in. The AC is currently on but the humidity is still up. Its about 69% right now.
> 
> I dont care for the mesh bags. I tried them in my tuppordore. I found that the back left behind dust. Didnt want this in my nice humidor. Ill see what else i can find that will allow for more surface area.


7 day pill box works great and only takes up the space of a churchill


----------



## usrower321

asmartbull said:


> 7 day pill box works great and only takes up the space of a churchill


did you leave as is or cut out the spaces in between? That may be perfect for me because I need to be able to close my KL containers somehow for transport


----------



## David_ESM

usrower321 said:


> did you leave as is or cut out the spaces in between? That may be perfect for me because I need to be able to close my KL containers somehow for transport


Look into .22lr bullet boxes. They have a lid that slides on as well.


----------



## asmartbull

usrower321 said:


> did you leave as is or cut out the spaces in between? That may be perfect for me because I need to be able to close my KL containers somehow for transport


As is.....and they sell several sizes........


----------



## ProbateGeek

David_ESM said:


> Look into .22lr bullet boxes. They have a lid that slides on as well.


David - those boxes are excellent, maybe the best alternative I've seen yet. I may need to pick up a few of those for future use.


----------



## Cigar Noob

asmartbull said:


> If space is at a premium, switch to beads.
> I have found that you need 2x them amt of KL as beads....That
> is why they are so popular in coolers....For a desktop, beads is the beast bang for the buck


For my size humidor the heartfelt site said 1 oz and that is what their hockey pucks hold. I use a filled puck with KL (in an ultra dry environment) and it has maintained humidity very well. My house is in the low 40s for RH so I have quite a difference to make up in the humidor and it has done well thus far, even with all my peaking.


----------



## djangos

Some very good info here guys!! Keep this awesome thread going!

Remember: *Kitty litter rocks!!*


----------



## castaweb

*Layout Question*

I have a question about KL in my new humidor. I have received and seasoned the Treasure Dome humidor from Cigarbid. (Still can't believe that I got this thing for just over $100.00 delivered. What a great deal!) I have never used KL but am considering it for this humi. My question is this. The Treasure dome comes with a perforated bottom panel that is set up about 1/4" from the bottom of the humi floor. I am assuming this is for air circulation.

I am thinking a clever idea would be to increse the size of the spacers holding this perforated panel to maybe 3/4"-1" and putting KL along most of if not all of the entire surface of the humidor floor. I am not sure what I would put the KL in at this point. I am thinking of making a custom fit fine mesh bag. Also, my though was to remove the cores of the humidifiers that came with the Treasure Dome and fill them with KL as well.

Opinions?


----------



## Cigar Noob

*Re: Layout Question*



castaweb said:


> I am thinking a clever idea would be to increse the size of the spacers holding this perforated panel to maybe 3/4"-1" and putting KL along most of if not all of the entire surface of the humidor floor. I am not sure what I would put the KL in at this point. I am thinking of making a custom fit fine mesh bag. Also, my though was to remove the cores of the humidifiers that came with the Treasure Dome and fill them with KL as well.
> 
> Opinions?


A negative could be the moisture being directly in contact with the humidor. If you wanted to spray the stuff, you would have to spray the wood. If it was on a bag or disk or rectangular thing you could remove it, spray it, and put it back in. If you made a plastic tray that you could remove (could make the tray the desired height of 3/4" so it doubles as a spacer) it when KL needed misting, changing, or whatever. Sounds like you could make it work well and quite easily. Good luck. That humidor looks bad ass.


----------



## ProbateGeek

*Re: Layout Question*



castaweb said:


> I have a question about KL in my new humidor. I have received and seasoned the Treasure Dome humidor from Cigarbid. (Still can't believe that I got this thing for just over $100.00 delivered. What a great deal!) I have never used KL but am considering it for this humi. My question is this. The Treasure dome comes with a perforated bottom panel that is set up about 1/4" from the bottom of the humi floor. I am assuming this is for air circulation.
> 
> I am thinking a clever idea would be to increse the size of the spacers holding this perforated panel to maybe 3/4"-1" and putting KL along most of if not all of the entire surface of the humidor floor. I am not sure what I would put the KL in at this point. I am thinking of making a custom fit fine mesh bag. Also, my though was to remove the cores of the humidifiers that came with the Treasure Dome and fill them with KL as well.
> 
> Opinions?


If your Treasure Dome came with the same rectangular black plastic humidifiers under the lid that are in mine, I'd open them and discard the green foam, and play around with pantyhose and kitty litter, sized to fit. First try, I overfilled and couldn't get the lid back on the first one, but second try got it fine.

I'll have to think about adding litter under the bottom ventilation panel. The spacers now are about 1/16 of an inch, right? First thoughts are that much surface area might be overkill (maybe not though - tempting). So you'd be decreasing the storage space, perhaps unnecessarily. That much litter though, might bring quite a bit of stability, but I assume you would not be wetting it. Dang, we puffers got smarts! :ss

Wanting to ensure more stable RH in the bottom storage, I added another humidifier puck under one of the cedar trays. Don't think I'd do that again, as it messed with some custom cedar dividers I had going on down there.

In any event, it's a nice box - enjoy filling it up! 
And post pics, of course.


----------



## castaweb

*Re: Layout Question*



Cigar Noob said:


> A negative could be the moisture being directly in contact with the humidor. If you wanted to spray the stuff, you would have to spray the wood. If it was on a bag or disk or rectangular thing you could remove it, spray it, and put it back in. If you made a plastic tray that you could remove (could make the tray the desired height of 3/4" so it doubles as a spacer) it when KL needed misting, changing, or whatever. Sounds like you could make it work well and quite easily. Good luck. That humidor looks bad ass.


Spraying the wood is a concern I had as well. My thought was that I would remove the bag to mist the KL then return it. Might be a pain in the butt though.

Thought about the plastic tray too. Not sure it is the best idea becasue it would be covering a large area of the humi with an impervious layer of plastic. I could be wrong about this. That is why I am looking for feedback from those with KL experience.


----------



## castaweb

*Re: Layout Question*



ProbateGeek said:


> If your Treasure Dome came with the same rectangular black plastic humidifiers under the lid that are in mine, I'd open them and discard the green foam, and play around with pantyhose and kitty litter, sized to fit. First try, I overfilled and couldn't get the lid back on the first one, but second try got it fine.
> 
> I'll have to think about adding litter under the bottom ventilation panel. The spacers now are about 1/16 of an inch, right? First thoughts are that much surface area might be overkill (maybe not though - tempting). So you'd be decreasing the storage space, perhaps unnecessarily. That much litter though, might bring quite a bit of stability, but I assume you would not be wetting it. Dang, we puffers got smarts! :ss
> 
> Wanting to ensure more stable RH in the bottom storage, I added another humidifier puck under one of the cedar trays. Don't think I'd do that again, as it messed with some custom cedar dividers I had going on down there.
> 
> In any event, it's a nice box - enjoy filling it up!
> And post pics, of course.


Thanks for your response.

Not sure if adding that much litter would be overkill. That is what I am trying to figure out. I seems to me that if I spread whatever KL I intend to use out on the bottom of the box, it would not be taking up any room in the rest of the box. I guess it would be using space that mostly can't be used to store sticks in the first place. I am still bouncing it around in my head. Hopefully I will get a fair number of responses/opinions and be able to formulate a plan.

I would post pictures but I don't have the privelege to yet. I don't think my collection would impress too many here anyway. Nothing really rare or amazing.


----------



## ProbateGeek

*Re: Layout Question*



castaweb said:


> . . .I would post pictures but I don't have the privelege to yet. I don't think my collection would impress too many here anyway. Nothing really rare or amazing.


Since when does that matter? Cigar p o r n is cigar p o r n :tongue1:

<and I can't believe we're unable to type "cigar p0rn" on here>


----------



## Cigar Noob

*Re: Layout Question*



castaweb said:


> Thanks for your response.
> 
> Not sure if adding that much litter would be overkill. That is what I am trying to figure out. I seems to me that if I spread whatever KL I intend to use out on the bottom of the box, it would not be taking up any room in the rest of the box. I guess it would be using space that mostly can't be used to store sticks in the first place. I am still bouncing it around in my head. Hopefully I will get a fair number of responses/opinions and be able to formulate a plan.
> 
> I would post pictures but I don't have the privelege to yet. I don't think my collection would impress too many here anyway. Nothing really rare or amazing.


If space savings is your goal then do like Probate said and use those rectangular humidifiers that hold foam and swap in some KL. You can always buy an extra one or two if you want to do overkill with the KL.


----------



## GeoffbCET

*Re: Layout Question*



Cigar Noob said:


> If space savings is your goal then do like Probate said and use those rectangular humidifiers that hold foam and swap in some KL. You can always buy an extra one or two if you want to do overkill with the KL.


That's what I've done to my rectangular humidifier. Works like a charm now!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

_Keep the faith my brothers!
KITTY LITTER ROCKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!
The proof is in the picture!

_


----------



## ShortFuse

Tony = Brilliant! Thanks for the great post! 

If anybody wants to send me some left overs PM me in a couple of days and I should be able to reply with an address. Not much selection of kitty litter in the sandbox!


----------



## usrower321

ShortFuse said:


> Tony = Brilliant! Thanks for the great post!
> 
> If anybody wants to send me some left overs PM me in a couple of days and I should be able to reply with an address. Not much selection of kitty litter in the sandbox!


Shoot me a PM when you get your address and I'll see if I can't stuff a flat rate full of KL....well if you need that much.


----------



## djangos

usrower321 said:


> Shoot me a PM when you get your address and I'll see if I can't stuff a flat rate full of KL....well if you need that much.


Same here! always nice to help out a brother.


----------



## RedZeppelin

I just finished reading 65 pages of posts and now my head is swimming.

First, thanks a million to Tony and everyone else in this thread for offering helpful advice for us KL n00bs. Count me in as a convert!

Second, after reading all those posts I think I have information overload, and I'm still a bit confused about whether KL should be used alone or in conjunction with a humidifier. I've seen both methods advocated.

When I first seasoned my 50-count humidor the RH spiked so I removed the humidifier and added dry litter in one of those aquarium bags. The RH is right around 70 now (at least according to my salt-calibrated cheap analog hygrometer) while packed with cigars and holding steady, which works for me.

When/if the RH dips do you recommend spraying the litter or putting the humidifier puck back in? 

Also, I've read that you should use 2X the amount of KL as you would beads, so for a 50-count humidor that's a good amount. Obviously removing the sponge from my humidifier puck (which is only about 2 inches in diameter) and filling it up wouldn't be enough litter, so should I just keep using the aquarium bag and lose the puck altogether?

Thanks again. This is a great thread and a huge lifesaver for those of us on a budget. 

Paul


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Use the bag loose the puck spray litter as necessary. This time of year i run dry litter!


----------



## StogieNinja

Tony's at 59%... Red is at 70%... 

How do I get to 65%?

/newb-not-wanting-to-read-65-page's post


----------



## RedZeppelin

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Tony's at 59%... Red is at 70%...
> 
> How do I get to 65%?
> 
> /newb-not-wanting-to-read-65-page's post


If I understand Tony's wisdom correctly I'd say if your RH is too high add more dry litter. If it's too low spray your litter with distilled water a bit.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

All depends my house is around 75% r/h this time of year! Dry litter yields me 60-63% r/h. Depending on what the r/h is in your house you may have to run dry. Or spray them a little its trial and error. But the money you save is worth a few moments of your time IMHO! Also once you dial it in it is rock steady and recovers after opening very quickly! Much faster than beads IMHO!


----------



## David_ESM

I have been at the solid 65-67% since starting. I believe it is just a matter of finding the right amount of KL and then how often you have to add a little moisture.

For me... I haven't added moisture once yet, but my humidor has an excellent seal, and I have added some sticks that have been pretty wet. So I think that has helped keep it stable.


----------



## RedZeppelin

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Use the bag loose the puck spray litter as necessary. This time of year i run dry litter!


Thanks again!

You should start handing these out to your KL converts to use in their signature:

If nothing else it would annoy the bead-snobs. OMG TEH LITTER IS 4 PEE!!111ONEONE 

(Yes, I was bored at work.)


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

RedZeppelin said:


> Thanks again!
> 
> You should start handing these out to your KL converts to use in their signature:
> 
> If nothing else it would annoy the bead-snobs. OMG TEH LITTER IS 4 PEE!!111ONEONE
> 
> (Yes, I was bored at work.)


The bead snobs are the reason i started this thread! I met with so much animosity every-time i talked Kitty Litter, I had no choice. The Mods and the forum are great. By starting the thread Kitty Litter lives on!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## David_ESM

Another rock solid day with good ol Kitty Litter


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

:nod::nod::nod::tea::tea::tea::tea:


----------



## Cigary

TonyBrooklyn said:


> The bead snobs are the reason i started this thread! I met with so much animosity every-time i talked Kitty Litter, I had no choice. The Mods and the forum are great. By starting the thread Kitty Litter lives on!!!!!!!!!!!!


You know what they say Tony...if you can back it up with facts it ain't bragging. The stuff works no matter what the opinions are and I was in that category as late as a few months ago.


----------



## socapots

RedZeppelin said:


> Thanks again!
> 
> You should start handing these out to your KL converts to use in their signature:
> 
> If nothing else it would annoy the bead-snobs. OMG TEH LITTER IS 4 PEE!!111ONEONE
> 
> (Yes, I was bored at work.)


haha.
nice


----------



## Josh Lucky 13

TonyBrooklyn said:


> The bead snobs are the reason i started this thread! I met with so much animosity every-time i talked Kitty Litter, I had no choice. The Mods and the forum are great. By starting the thread Kitty Litter lives on!!!!!!!!!!!!


Preach it Brother. You are so right when your only retort to KL is its what cats piss in, then you are a closed minded ignorant fool. For those who are open and willing to give it a shot its more money for sticks. Would RG ya Tony but I need to spread it around some.

Maybe we should have our own KL group on puff


----------



## StogieNinja

RedZeppelin said:


> If I understand Tony's wisdom correctly I'd say if your RH is too high add more dry litter. If it's too low spray your litter with distilled water a bit.





TonyBrooklyn said:


> All depends my house is around 75% r/h this time of year! Dry litter yields me 60-63% r/h. Depending on what the r/h is in your house you may have to run dry. Or spray them a little its trial and error. But the money you save is worth a few moments of your time IMHO! Also once you dial it in it is rock steady and recovers after opening very quickly! Much faster than beads IMHO!


Gotcha. Thanks both!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cigary said:


> You know what they say Tony...if you can back it up with facts it ain't bragging. The stuff works no matter what the opinions are and I was in that category as late as a few months ago.


Believe it or not i was the same way Gary. I was so resistant to the idea of Kitty Litter. Till one day i met someone who showed me which way is up. So i pay it forward its the least i can do.



Josh Lucky 13 said:


> Preach it Brother. You are so right when your only retort to KL is its what cats piss in, then you are a closed minded ignorant fool. For those who are open and willing to give it a shot its more money for sticks. Would RG ya Tony but I need to spread it around some.
> 
> Maybe we should have our own KL group on puff


Now that's an idea we already have the badges made up lol!



Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Gotcha. Thanks both!


:dude::dude::dude::dude::dude:


----------



## bent-1

Air-conditioned house, thermostat set at 75F, humi holding 68 RH, all's good in the hood. KL going on 3 trouble free months, it truly rocks.

Many thanks Tony!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

You fine sir are very welcome!!!!!!!!!!!!
:smoke2::smoke2::smoke2::smoke2::smoke2:


----------



## gasdocok

Unfortunately my beads are already ordered and likely on the way to me. If they weren't I would go buy the KL. I think I finally got mine seasoned up after a week and I dropped a couple sticks in. Too bad I followed everyone else's advice before checking here on how to season. I don't think I warped anything though. I'll be home from work soon to see how well my humidity is holding after 24 hours with the sticks in and the crystal gel puck from xikar.

Glad I found this place. They should give out the website to every noob who walks into a B&M to buy their first few cigars.


----------



## Dizzy

This question may have been answered already, but reading all previous pages would make my brain explode. 

What does everybody do about adding water. Do you wait for the RH to fall 1% below what you would like it set at, and then give a small spray of DW to the KL? Or do you let it fall a few % before hitting it with 1 or 2 small sprays? 

I've had my humi seasoned for about a week and a half. Still working on how much I'll need, and how often to hit it with the DW.

EDIT: Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Just scored these Ultra Pearls at Shop-rite!
I over paid at $10 for 5 pounds!
But its worth it they are even round like beads! I just changed out all my old litter!

:fencing::fencing::fencing::fencing::fencing:


----------



## Blue_2

Nice! How's the initial dust content?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

No dust at all a truly amazing Kitty Litter best i have seen so far!:first:
So good in fact i am shipping a couple of pounds to our friend Dave in Japan!


----------



## millennium115

my fellow brotha and next door neighbor brought over kl for me, he had extra, just put it in , after seasoning my winedor with my brand new drawers ( thanks to forrest) will see how well my humidity will stay......keep u posted...:ss:ss:ss


----------



## DLB

So I set up my coolerador a couple weeks ago and couldn't get the humidity down. In a post on here someone suggested a KL setup and showed me the link to this thread. After reading about 30 pages on here, I decided to head out to a PetSmart the next day. ExquisiCat crystals. I put them in the cooler on Friday afternoon before I left to go visit the girlfriend.

This was the before when I left for the weekend:



When I came back Sunday night, this is what I saw:



Pretty impressive. Pretty impressive.

Thanks for the help setting this up!


----------



## ShortFuse

Thanks for the thread Tony. I read through, oh, maybe 20 pages...

Just had 8lbs and some filter bags shipped to me from Petsmart. Once I get all my guys squared away, I plan on taking some of the left overs to the Iraqi that sells knockoffs here and trying to get his cabinet squared away. Its disappointing to see that many fakes, but he makes it worse by keeping them at 40-50 rH. 

Some people.

+1 in case you lost another 200 RG.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

ShortFuse said:


> Thanks for the thread Tony. I read through, oh, maybe 20 pages...
> 
> Just had 8lbs and some filter bags shipped to me from Petsmart. Once I get all my guys squared away, I plan on taking some of the left overs to the Iraqi that sells knockoffs here and trying to get his cabinet squared away. Its disappointing to see that many fakes, but he makes it worse by keeping them at 40-50 rH.
> 
> Some people.
> 
> +1 in case you lost another 200 RG.


Thank you for your kind words the bump and your service to our great nation!
_KITTY LITTER ROCKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!_

:u:u:u:u:u


----------



## castaweb

Finally got my new Treasure Dome seasoned and I set it up with two 12" long mesh bags of KL and I popped the sponges out of the humidifiers included with the humi and filled them with litter too. 

Can't wait to see how it goes.


----------



## JustOneMoreStick

Heres what I did in my fridge









I have a bag on the top middle and two in the bottom.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

NICE!!!!!!!:madgrin:


----------



## bcasey03

TonyBrooklyn said:


> No dust at all a truly amazing Kitty Litter best i have seen so far!:first:
> So good in fact i am shipping a couple of pounds to our friend Dave in Japan!


No riteaid here but I bought this on amazon for 14 shipped. Do I need to remove the blue crystals or are they fine?


----------



## StogieNinja

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Just scored these Ultra Pearls at Shop-rite!
> I over paid at $10 for 5 pounds!
> But its worth it they are even round like beads! I just changed out all my old litter!


nice find... I gotta find a shop-rite!


----------



## ProbateGeek

bcasey03 said:


> No riteaid here but I bought this on amazon for 14 shipped. Do I need to remove the blue crystals or are they fine?


The blue are most likely fine, as they're not scented or anything. I know, I did a taste test on these last year...

Now, do me a favor - send Dirk up here for the Blazers, as we could really use him next year!


----------



## David_ESM

You tasted the blue crystals... What was that like?


----------



## ProbateGeek

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> nice find... I gotta find a shop-rite!


Derek, you in need of some pearl kitty litter? I'm holding...


----------



## ProbateGeek

David_ESM said:


> You tasted the blue crystals... What was that like?


Like suckin' on kitty litter, waddaya think!

:ss


----------



## millennium115

just got back from petsmart....they are selling the exquisicat crystals for 15.99 for 8lbs......but i walked around the cat section and they had about 10 of the 8lb containers for 8.00......same exact thing ( same company same crystals just a diff pic) but it had a differerent label, im thinking they had a few left from the previous label.......so i picked up that for 8 bucks...( a dollar a lb, then picked up a few of those filter bags.... .89 each, and .99 for the bigger ones........the guy goes to me.....how many cats and fish u got.....i replied.....none....but i got a lot of cigars........his expression was priceless....:ss:ss:ss
*
*


----------



## ProbateGeek

In Oregon and Washington Wilco Farm stores has two really good finds: the pearl kitty litter, and gallon jugs of propylene glycol.

Here's the one closest to Derek, I think:

Wilco
Gig Harbor Retail Store
3408 Hunt Street Northwest
Gig Harbor, WA 98335
Phone: 253-858-5213
Fax: 253-858-5219
Hours: Monday - Saturday 8am-8pm, Sunday 9am-6pm


----------



## bcasey03

millennium115 said:


> then picked up a few of those filter bags.... .89 each, and .99 for the bigger ones........*
> *


filter bags?


----------



## David_ESM

bcasey03 said:


> filter bags?












For putting the litter in.


----------



## ProbateGeek

WalMart ladies' white knee highs work, too. Get a box of 10 for under $5, and once filled you can tie them to size, as needed.

And you don't have to feel at all funny as a guy buying ladies' things there, because hey, it's effin WalMart!

:ss


----------



## millennium115

they use those filters for aquariums....im using 4 of them already.....very nice.....but the leggins worktoo....


----------



## ProbateGeek

millennium115 said:


> they use those filters for aquariums....im using 4 of them already.....very nice.....but the leggins worktoo....


I first bought some of the filter bags, but found the hose had a finer mesh. 
YMMV.


----------



## millennium115

ProbateGeek said:


> I first bought some of the filter bags, but found the hose had a finer mesh.
> YMMV.


did the crystals work quicker to stabilize the humidity with the panty hose?


----------



## David_ESM

I'm sure they worked the same, but you will have less litter/dust falling out of the bag with a finer mesh.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

bcasey03 said:


> No riteaid here but I bought this on amazon for 14 shipped. Do I need to remove the blue crystals or are they fine?


All the blue crystals do is change color to let you know the litter is over saturated and needs to be changed. I used to pick em out now i leave em in.Actually i was thinking of picking all the blue ones out and using only them. That would be cool looking in the humidors.



Aninjaforallseasons said:


> nice find... I gotta find a shop-rite!


They work great and no dust at all!


----------



## ProbateGeek

millennium115 said:


> did the crystals work quicker to stabilize the humidity with the panty hose?


What David said.

Besides, it's cigars - nothing need be so quick (in fact, gradual is usually better).


----------



## David_ESM

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Actually i was thinking of picking all the blue ones out and using only them. That would be cool looking in the humidors.


You would have to pick thru about 20 pounds of litter for 1 pound of blue crystals with the distribution in the litter I got.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

David_ESM said:


> You would have to pick thru about 20 pounds of litter for 1 pound of blue crystals with the distribution in the litter I got.


This is very true!
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## LordJ81

Lot of great info here, I may have to try this when I outgrow my small humidor.


----------



## triad47

Ok after reading this thread I am sold.
I went out and checked Petsmart for Exquisicat and the Pearls but no dice. Have you fellas found a place online you can order this stuff?


----------



## RedZeppelin

triad47 said:


> Ok after reading this thread I am sold.
> I went out and checked Petsmart for Exquisicat and the Pearls but no dice. Have you fellas found a place online you can order this stuff?


How much do you need? I might be able to send you some. I have more than I'll use in a lifetime. Heh.


----------



## David_ESM

Try your local wally world for this off brand stuff.


----------



## triad47

I run about 4lbs of beads in my Wineador.

I'll hit wallyworld up.


----------



## gahdzila

triad47 said:


> Ok after reading this thread I am sold.
> I went out and checked Petsmart for Exquisicat and the Pearls but no dice. Have you fellas found a place online you can order this stuff?


Petsmart.com? I haven't ordered from them before, but they do have it.

ExquisiCat® Crystals - Cat - PetSmart


----------



## gasdocok

David_ESM said:


> Try your local wally world for this off brand stuff.
> 
> Those beads say silica gel. I thought we were looking for silica sand... no?


----------



## David_ESM

The price tag might say gel, but that bag isn't gel.


----------



## ProbateGeek

gahdzila said:


> Petsmart.com? I haven't ordered from them before, but they do have it.
> 
> ExquisiCat® Crystals - Cat - PetSmart


I'm not 100% sure it makes a whole lot of difference, but I swapped out my crystals for the pearls - seemed to be less sandy residue overall. Both work, though. I got mine here:

Litter Pearls Crystal Clear Cat Litter 7 pound - Cat Litter Pans and Supplies

But note the price has gone up just a tad.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

triad47 said:


> Ok after reading this thread I am sold.
> I went out and checked Petsmart for Exquisicat and the Pearls but no dice. Have you fellas found a place online you can order this stuff?


Any really good pet store in the country should have it . Or you can order from their websites online.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Just scored these Ultra Pearls at Shop-rite!
> I over paid at $10 for 5 pounds!
> But its worth it they are even round like beads! I just changed out all my old litter!
> 
> :fencing::fencing::fencing::fencing::fencing:


Just opened the humidors holding at 59%-61% this stuff is the best yet. The R/H in the house with all the rain right now is 78%!
:wave::wave::wave::wave::wave:


----------



## russ812

That's exactly the brand I use Tony...got mine at Shop Rite as well - works like a charm!


----------



## bcasey03

If you want to be lazy like me you can let amazon deliver it to your door.

Ultra Pet Ultra Pearls Cat Litter, 5-Pound Pouch: Amazon.com: Grocery & Gourmet Food

was $14.36 shipped if you select the subscibe and save option(which you can cancel immediately after yours ships)


----------



## triad47

bcasey03 said:


> If you want to be lazy like me you can let amazon deliver it to your door.
> 
> Ultra Pet Ultra Pearls Cat Litter, 5-Pound Pouch: Amazon.com: Grocery & Gourmet Food
> 
> was $14.36 shipped if you select the subscibe and save option(which you can cancel immediately after yours ships)


I'll bump your RG for this. This is exactly what I was looking for. Thanks brother


----------



## gasdocok

ok, so at wal mart they have "fresh step crystals" right on the bag it says "contains silica gel"

This is NOT what I want, right?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

That's exactly what you want make sure its fragrance free!


----------



## .404 Jeffery

Another success story here with the KL. Finally got around to getting a hygrometer, calibrated it and set it in my humi. Let it sit a day and it reads 78% humidity. Yikes! Pulled out the beads I have in there (not HF, btw and I am assuming I got over happy with the spray bottle). Put some straight dry litter in the box a couple days ago and the humidity level has slowly been dropping. Was at 70% all yesterday and a nice comfortable 68% today. 

While I can't say the KL filled panty hose is very attractive, hard to argue with the results.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Welcome all converts live long and prosper!:first:


----------



## ShortFuse

gahdzila said:


> Petsmart.com? I haven't ordered from them before, but they do have it.
> 
> ExquisiCat® Crystals - Cat - PetSmart


I placed an online order for the 8 lb container and a multi pack of filter bags. It came out to be like $30 bucks with shipping. If you do order online from them, make sure to read the product descriptions for the filter bags. You will want the ones that require assembly. Its either that or you have to disassemble them to get the 1 part you will actually use. Just a little useful nugget I thought I'd share. :biggrin:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

_They say a picture is worth a thousand words!
KITTY LITTER ROCKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!_


----------



## StogieNinja

I ordered a 3.5lb bag of those Ultra Beads on Amazon for $15 shipped. Looking forward to it!


----------



## StogieNinja

TonyBrooklyn said:


> _They say a picture is worth a thousand words!
> KITTY LITTER ROCKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!_


I like those pictures more for the Bolivars than the KL!


----------



## ameyers41

I'm still a newbie, but I wanted to say that this thread has been a great educational piece for me.

I bought two new 48qt coolers, one for me and one for my dad as part of his father's day gift. I bought a couple adjustable hygrometers and calibrated them. I also threw in my hygrometer from my one humidor. After calibrating, I realized my hygrometer I have been using was off, and what I thought was 65-68% was actually 7 points higher (yikes).

I gave each cooler two 12x4" fish tank filters full of kitty litter. Threw the wet sponge, some empty boxes, and both filters full of dry litter. After 3 days, both are between 64-67%. Fantastic. About as easy as I could have imagined.

I can't thank everyone, especially Tony, for enlightening all of us. I am now working furiously to fill said coolerdors!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Your Welcome Pay it Forward that's all i ask!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumb:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

R/h is brutal in the north east been raining cats and dogs for two days! Kitty Litter holding steady at 63%


----------



## tpharkman

I will say that I often scoffed, most often silently, about the use of KL. I finally broke down after my beads frustrated me to no end this summer by not keeping the rh steady.

After several weeks of KL I am absolutely sold. RH is as a constant as the beautiful burn on a well rested cigar. Inexpensive, effective, dependable, and an enhancement to my smoking enjoyment all adds up to one thing. It works and it works very well.

Thanks Tony for being the KL lobbyist. The industry should give you a raise.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

I too made fun of laughed at those who would suggest i store my cigars next to something a cat pees and poops in. How ignorant and silly i was. Then one day i met a fellow that had more cigars and money than one could imagine. When he showed me he used it. I took the cotton out of my ears and stuck it in my mouth. I listened learned all he asked was that i pay it forward. That's all i ask of all of you! Spread the word!
_KITTY LITTER ROCKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!_


----------



## Dusty2119

Just getting my wineador set up and it's in the seasoning process. My question is how long should I let it season before I put the beads in? And should I put the beads in dry (I plan on using them in conjunction with a cigar oasis set at 65% RH)? I have 2 large media bags and 2 small media bags filled and ready to go I just want to make sure I'm doing this right since this is my first time using KL.

Would have had 4 drawers but I dropped one while unclamping it from glue up. I'll get another made tonight.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

I would say 3-5 days depending on how dry those wood drawers are. The important thing is you maintain a steady r/h for at least 72 hrs. I would put the kitty litter in a tray at the bottom. Make sure the drain is plugged and the moisture drips int o the litter. That set up seems to work best for wineadors from what i have seen. Nice job on the drawers!


----------



## Dusty2119

RH is at 73% as of this morning. After that stabilizes then the KL should bring it back down correct? And I was planning on putting the oasis in at the same time so it would kick on if it did drop below the desired 65%


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Dusty2119 said:


> RH is at 73% as of this morning. After that stabilizes then the KL should bring it back down correct? And I was planning on putting the oasis in at the same time so it would kick on if it did drop below the desired 65%


That is correct about 2 lbs in a shallow pan at the bottom. I would wait on the oasis as the condensation dripping into the litter will more than likely be sufficient. Unless you live in the desert!


----------



## ShortFuse

Tony, again, thanks! You know Swany bombed me today some KL and DW. I got it set up in what I will call my "tactical tuppedor". I may have over charged the KL as I'm sitting at 70% rh in the desert, but I will check in the morning and if everything is good, I will move all my stash from my desktop so my Soldiers can use it. Look for pictures to start showing up once its stabilized!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Great news my brother! Glad to hear Kitty Litter even Rocks in the desert! Stay safe and thank you for your service to our great nation!:usa::usa::usa::usa::usa:


----------



## gahdzila

So....
I've had a cooler and a desktop that started with beads, and neither were stable (probably not enough beads, I guess?). Added KL and they're both now rock solid on the combination. That was enough to make me a believer.

I've got another small desktop now that is KL only, and it's solid at 65%.

Salt testing two more hygrometers now, and soon will add one more small desktop (seasoning now, should be close to ready) and another cooler (washed it good yesterday, letting it sit with baking soda for a little while now). Both of these will be running straight KL. My stable is growing LOL.

I'll reply back when I get them up and running.


----------



## David_ESM

2 Nub boxes with the backs and sides meshed over hold 1.5 pounds of litter each. They also look right at home in your wineador.


----------



## gasdocok

well, 3 days in with the KL/bead combo and I'm steady as she goes at 64%

I also just set up two tupperdores with KL last night... haven't bothered checking them yet. I just assume they're ok


----------



## cajennin

I've seen several guys on here say that they opened their normal humidifiers and replaced the floral foam with KL. Can anyone show me how to do this? I tried to pry open one humidifier, and only succeeded in cracking it.


----------



## ProbateGeek

cajennin said:


> I've seen several guys on here say that they opened their normal humidifiers and replaced the floral foam with KL. Can anyone show me how to do this? I tried to pry open one humidifier, and only succeeded in cracking it.


Charles, it may very well be that your particular humidifiers were not designed to be opened. If you're not having any luck with yours, I've got two spares I'd be happy to part with, in return for one tasty stick of any variety. :ss










These are cinch to open and close, and come preloaded with pearl kitty litter in some very hi-tech Walmart kneehighs.

Let me know.


----------



## usrower321

cajennin said:


> I've seen several guys on here say that they opened their normal humidifiers and replaced the floral foam with KL. Can anyone show me how to do this? I tried to pry open one humidifier, and only succeeded in cracking it.


they might be glued. Try a hair dryer on low for 30ish seconds to loosen the glue. Just don't melt the plastic. If that doesn't work I'd take up Terry on his offer


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

cajennin said:


> I've seen several guys on here say that they opened their normal humidifiers and replaced the floral foam with KL. Can anyone show me how to do this? I tried to pry open one humidifier, and only succeeded in cracking it.


You can cut them with a sharp utility knife then hot glue or tape them back!


----------



## cajennin

usrower321 said:


> they might be glued. Try a hair dryer on low for 30ish seconds to loosen the glue. Just don't melt the plastic. If that doesn't work I'd take up Terry on his offer


Worked wonders! Thanks for the advice!

Terry, I appreciate the offer, but I think I've got it now


----------



## .404 Jeffery

Still holding at 68% humidity! 

For those of you using KL in your desktop humi, the try-on panty hose they have at shoe stores work great for holding a small amount of KL. They're wear once and throw away, so I can't imagine the shoe store missing a few. Fill it up halfway, tie, then fold the other half back over itself. They're also great for buffing shoe polish too!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

ShortFuse said:


> Tony, again, thanks! You know Swany bombed me today some KL and DW. I got it set up in what I will call my "tactical tuppedor". I may have over charged the KL as I'm sitting at 70% rh in the desert, but I will check in the morning and if everything is good, I will move all my stash from my desktop so my Soldiers can use it. Look for pictures to start showing up once its stabilized!





.404 Jeffery said:


> Still holding at 68% humidity!
> 
> For those of you using KL in your desktop humi, the try-on panty hose they have at shoe stores work great for holding a small amount of KL. They're wear once and throw away, so I can't imagine the shoe store missing a few. Fill it up halfway, tie, then fold the other half back over itself. They're also great for buffing shoe polish too!


Glad to see that you guys that are in dry climates are having such great success with Kitty Litter! I always knew it was great at absorbing excess moisture! Nice to see that it works just as well at giving off moisture!


----------



## gasdocok

For those of you using KL in dry climes (my room ambient RH is 45%) how often and how much are you spraying it with DW to keep the RH up in the 60s? I'm having a lot trouble with it at the moment.


----------



## ShortFuse

gasdocok said:


> For those of you using KL in dry climes (my room ambient RH is 45%) how often and how much are you spraying it with DW to keep the RH up in the 60s? I'm having a lot trouble with it at the moment.


Matt, I'm in Iraq and have started using KL in a airtight/water proof military case. Its in my room that stays climate controlled to 70 degrees and I'm keeping rock solid at 68-69%. I'd first say check your seals and make sure whatever you're using isn't letting humidity out. Second, it took me some guesswork and tinkering until I found the right mix of litter and water. I would say give it a good dousing and let it be for 12 hours and see where you are at. At that point you can see if you want to add dry litter or some more water. It took me about 2 days to get it dialed in, checking and tinkering with it about every 12 hours. Of course when you open or close your humi, its going to fluctuate. Mine can drop as fast as 10% in 5 mins, but the KL helps it rebound really fast. PM me if you'd like and I'll try and set you straight, but I figure I've used about 8oz of DW and about a lb of KL so far to get it where I want it.


----------



## .404 Jeffery

gasdocok said:


> For those of you using KL in dry climes (my room ambient RH is 45%) how often and how much are you spraying it with DW to keep the RH up in the 60s? I'm having a lot trouble with it at the moment.


Not sure I'll be too much help, but I originally had sprayed too much DW on the beads and the RH was up in the 75-78% range (3-4 spritz from a spray bottle on the all the beads). Took out the over-saturated KL and put entirely dry KL in. Over the next two days it sucked the moisture out and has been holding at 68% for the past week in my two desktop humidors. I haven't had to spray it at all yet.


----------



## gasdocok

maybe I'm having trouble because I have the 65% heartfelt tube (xtra lg) along with a small amount of KL (maybe a few ounces). but my tupperdores have been all over the place too with just KL.

I guess I'm just humidity challenged. can't someone just make this cigar crap easy?!


----------



## NoShhhSherlock

gasdocok said:


> maybe I'm having trouble because I have the 65% heartfelt tube (xtra lg) along with a small amount of KL (maybe a few ounces). but my tupperdores have been all over the place too with just KL.
> 
> I guess I'm just humidity challenged. can't someone just make this cigar crap easy?!


How big are the tuppador's? And what kind of all over the place are you talking about?


----------



## Cigar Noob

gasdocok said:


> maybe I'm having trouble because I have the 65% heartfelt tube (xtra lg) along with a small amount of KL (maybe a few ounces). but my tupperdores have been all over the place too with just KL.
> 
> I guess I'm just humidity challenged. can't someone just make this cigar crap easy?!


If you are a little high on humidifying the KL it will magnify in a closed environment. Just air it out until it falls into the proper range and it should be way more stable. Just take the top off and let the air out and repeat a few times until it is where you want it. Then a spritz every once in a while will keep it stable. I had that issue in some Tupperware but once you get it in the right range it should just require a few drops to raise it. I have KL in my new wineador... stabilized at 65-66% right now. Make sure you have some wood in there to help hold that humidity too. KL rocks once you get it dialed in. Good luck.


----------



## Rock31

Petsmart has buy $25 worth of Exquisicat litter and get a free $25 Petsmart gift card via mail in rebate.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Great post ROCKMAN i tried to smack you put puff says i love ya too much!!!!


----------



## maxwell62

Rock31 said:


> Petsmart has buy $25 worth of Exquisicat litter and get a free $25 Petsmart gift card via mail in rebate.


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
:yo: Ray,
Can see it now,you enter the walk in humidor, look down:drum:
:nod:and right below the duck boards...
:biglaugh:a...wall to wall layer of KL.:cheer2::banana::banana::banana:
:clap2:Made the day, your post did.
Cheers,
Bob.
(maxwell62):high5:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

ShortFuse said:


> Matt, I'm in Iraq and have started using KL in a airtight/water proof military case. Its in my room that stays climate controlled to 70 degrees and I'm keeping rock solid at 68-69%. I'd first say check your seals and make sure whatever you're using isn't letting humidity out. Second, it took me some guesswork and tinkering until I found the right mix of litter and water. I would say give it a good dousing and let it be for 12 hours and see where you are at. At that point you can see if you want to add dry litter or some more water. It took me about 2 days to get it dialed in, checking and tinkering with it about every 12 hours. Of course when you open or close your humi, its going to fluctuate. Mine can drop as fast as 10% in 5 mins, but the KL helps it rebound really fast. PM me if you'd like and I'll try and set you straight, but I figure I've used about 8oz of DW and about a lb of KL so far to get it where I want it.


Great post as it is really this simple to use!:wave:


----------



## Partially Deaf

Well this stuff is cool. I put some kitty litter into a tupperware container (it's sitting inside one of those aquarium filter bags) and put a few ounces of water via a spray bottle. It held 70% RH all night long, this truly is idiot proof.

So my question is, should I be keeping the kitty litter separate from the cigars? what should I be using to separate the two?


----------



## asmartbull

Partially Deaf said:


> Well this stuff is cool. I put some kitty litter into a tupperware container (it's sitting inside one of those aquarium filter bags) and put a few ounces of water via a spray bottle. It held 70% RH all night long, this truly is idiot proof.
> 
> So my question is, should I be keeping the kitty litter separate from the cigars? what should I be using to separate the two?


Many use 
nylons 
or 
7 day pill containers


----------



## ptpablo

Partially Deaf said:


> Well this stuff is cool. I put some kitty litter into a tupperware container (it's sitting inside one of those aquarium filter bags) and put a few ounces of water via a spray bottle. It held 70% RH all night long, this truly is idiot proof.
> 
> So my question is, should I be keeping the kitty litter separate from the cigars? what should I be using to separate the two?


i myself cracked open the black plastic humidification devices that most humidors come with and took out the foam insert and used them.


----------



## David_ESM

Or 22lr boxes.


----------



## Partially Deaf

Thanks guys. I'm sure I have one of those laying around the house that I will use.


----------



## djangos

Or make one using LEGO!! Keith we need a link!!


----------



## gasdocok

I used one of those metal mesh desk drawer dividers from target. Put the bag of litter inside it. Works pretty well I think and the wire mesh allows airflow.


----------



## gasdocok

gasdocok said:


> I used one of those metal mesh desk drawer dividers from target. Put the bag of litter inside it. Works pretty well I think and the wire mesh allows airflow.


Here is a pic of what I got.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Sorry bro the pic is not coming up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gasdocok

strange, it's up on mine. here's a link.

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/members/gasdocok-albums-misc-picture6182-a.jpg


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

gasdocok said:


> strange, it's up on mine. here's a link.
> 
> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/members/gasdocok-albums-misc-picture6182-a.jpg


It"s a dead blink bro!:ask::ask::ask::ask::ask:


----------



## gasdocok

I can't figure that out. it works perfectly on mine. anyone else having trouble?


----------



## Evonnida

Doesn't work for me... on an aside, just put the Kitty Litter in my new cooler!


----------



## HectorL

Im not sure if this has been asked and answered already but...

Who figured out KITTY LITTER ROCKS?


I mean how did it come about? Did some KL accidentally fall into someones humi? Did a BOTL see KL in a dream?? Did someones cat let them in on the secret???


----------



## ProbateGeek

r.j. zaps said:


> Im not sure if this has been asked and answered already but...
> 
> Who figured out KITTY LITTER ROCKS?
> 
> I mean how did it come about? Did some KL accidentally fall into someones humi? Did a BOTL see KL in a dream?? Did someones cat let them in on the secret???


Didn't you know:










:ss


----------



## HectorL

Aww so White Cat cigar boxes came with KL humidity, it all makes sense now


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

r.j. zaps said:


> Im not sure if this has been asked and answered already but...
> 
> Who figured out KITTY LITTER ROCKS?
> 
> I mean how did it come about? Did some KL accidentally fall into someones humi? Did a BOTL see KL in a dream?? Did someones cat let them in on the secret???


_Someone started a thread and let the cat out of the bag!!!!!!!!!!!!_
:eyebrows::eyebrows::eyebrows::eyebrows::eyebrows:


----------



## djangos

Ha ha!


----------



## jsjohnson1969

Been lurking around here for a while and finally got around to registering. 

This kitty litter info and the vinotemp is some of the best information I have came across. Thanks to you guys for sharing your wisdom with others who love cigars.


----------



## gahdzila

jsjohnson1969 said:


> Been lurking around here for a while and finally got around to registering.
> 
> This kitty litter info and the vinotemp is some of the best information I have came across. Thanks to you guys for sharing your wisdom with others who love cigars.


Welcome to Puff!!!:rockon:


----------



## Maik

Okay so, ive decided to ask a question from all of you... i bought a humidor that is:
Sikaritalon verkkokauppa

My question would be how much KL would i need to set in there for it to be working correctly? I live in Finland and the humidity in here is dry as hell i can say that, the box has these details in the size:
Depth: 22,5 cm
Height: 23 cm
Width: 24 cm

Sorry for my noobish question, but i dont want to ruin my cigars by inserting way too much KL in there... Thanks for the replies already


----------



## David_ESM

No such thing as too much. You just need to play with the amount until you are maintaining the RH you want.


----------



## David_ESM

Figured a photo of this needed to be in this thread. My Nub box kitty littler containment units...

From the front, just a couple of boxes:









Inside, 1.5 pounds of KL each:


----------



## ProbateGeek

David_ESM said:


> No such thing as too much. You just need to play with the amount until you are maintaining the RH you want.


I agree here.

Too much kitty litter? Unless you've left no room for cigars, impossible. Too much distilled water in your kitty litter? Could happen. That's really the only thing you have to worry about, and easy to fix if it happens.

So load up that sikaritalon verkkokauppa (that's a mouthful...) and post us some pics!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Great answers my converts are on the job!
:smoke2::smoke2::smoke2::smoke2::smoke2:


----------



## ssutton219

YouTube - ‪The Monkees - I'm a Believer [official music video]‬‏

I added some to my cooler...its been a bear to control since my gel died..i had some beads and they didnt do it for me..its 20-25% humidity in the house..105 outside and 80 in the house..basement is 78...the beads been in there 24 hrs and have held 64%..

so..its gold!!!

Shawn


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

:smoke2::smoke2::smoke2::smoke2::smoke2:
:smoke2::smoke2:


----------



## djangos

Tony is left with nothing much to do but inch closer to his 10,000th post with the help of many emoticons!! 

How have you been brother?! Happy fourth!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Happy 4th to you as well! Eat drink and be merry!


----------



## simplechords

Since I originally posted I've added cigar boxes to my cooler and thing have stabilized even more. 64-65% and the recovery is fast ( 4 large filter bags os kl in a 54 quart cooler. I've found that when the litter is first put in dry it seems to suck out more moisture. I found that leaving it out in my house in the filter bag for half a day solved this.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

That's what it does it takes a few days to train it for lack of a better term! But once it stabilizes man it is Rock solid! I trust it to all my cigars in Brooklyn that some times i visit once a month! I also have it in every humidor i own simply put!:smoke2:
_KITTY LITTER ROCKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!_


----------



## gasdocok

TonyBrooklyn said:


> That's what it does it takes a few days to train it for lack of a better term! But once it stabilizes man it is Rock solid! I trust it to all my cigars in Brooklyn that some times i visit once a month! I also have it in every humidor i own simply put!:smoke2:
> _KITTY LITTER ROCKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!_


So wait... you have to Litter Train it? As if the cat piss jokes weren't bad enough already Tony...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

gasdocok said:


> So wait... you have to Litter Train it? As if the cat piss jokes weren't bad enough already Tony...


You must have me mistaken with someone else i make no joke about it!
_KITTY LITTER ROCKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!_


----------



## StogieNinja

Lol. I've had my wineador up and running for 3 days now... She's holding steady at 63!


----------



## Josh Lucky 13

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Lol. I've had my wineador up and running for 3 days now... She's holding steady at 63!


Kitty Litter ROCKS!!!!!!

even for Ninjas

haha


----------



## ChiTownHustler

Began my transformation yesterday by replacing all the beads in my tupperdors with KL. Still tweaking them to get the proper rH


----------



## Cigar Noob

I am running a very small amount of KL in my wineador now and having great results. It is insanely consistent. I took a very short cigar box, separated the top and bottom, and filled them both with the KL. It takes up very little room at the bottom of the unit, has great surface area, and has been kicking ass even with my obsessive rearranging and counting and playing. It recovers quickly and all I do is mist a cedar shelf or cigar box once with a spray bottle to bring up the humidity 1-2%. It has no problem humidifying new empty cigar boxes I throw in. 

I have 8 cigar boxes with about 170 cigars in a 28 bottle vinotemp. Right now it is sitting at 66.8 degrees, 67% RH. 

Big ups to Tony for bearing the burden of being the spokesman for such a lowly product... that happens to kick major ass.


----------



## ProbateGeek

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Lol. I've had my wineador up and running for 3 days now... She's holding steady at 63!


Sorry, Derek, but we feel pictures are in order!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cigar Noob said:


> I am running a very small amount of KL in my wineador now and having great results. It is insanely consistent. I took a very short cigar box, separated the top and bottom, and filled them both with the KL. It takes up very little room at the bottom of the unit, has great surface area, and has been kicking ass even with my obsessive rearranging and counting and playing. It recovers quickly and all I do is mist a cedar shelf or cigar box once with a spray bottle to bring up the humidity 1-2%. It has no problem humidifying new empty cigar boxes I throw in.
> 
> I have 8 cigar boxes with about 170 cigars in a 28 bottle vinotemp. Right now it is sitting at 66.8 degrees, 67% RH.
> 
> Big ups to Tony for bearing the burden of being the spokesman for such a lowly product... that happens to kick major ass.


My Pleasure!!!!!!!!!!!:smoke:


----------



## StogieNinja

ProbateGeek said:


> Sorry, Derek, but we feel pictures are in order!


In short order. Im still waiting for the final drawer and I need to find a shallower container for my drain runoff... But soon!


----------



## gasdocok

Found this at a Kroger store. ingredients = silica sand and water.

$8.59 for 8 pounds. not too bad if you are in a place with kroger stores (i think that may be the only place this brand is available)


----------



## djangos

I wonder if the crystals inside are big or like dust??!!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

djangos said:


> I wonder if the crystals inside are big or like dust??!!


:fish::tease::bump2:


----------



## ShortFuse

Heres a shot of the coolerish set up I'm running KL in. The hygroset is reading 80/58, but had it open for a little bit to take the photo. It reads 67 as soon as I open it. Can't do much about the heat, but so far everything is smoking and looking fine.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Damn that's a _PURDY _sight even in the _Desert KITTY LITTER ROCKS!_!!!!!!!!!!!
:smoke::smoke::smoke::smoke::smoke:


----------



## ranger_bob69

So, sadly I am a noob, and this kitty litter idea is new to me. Are there any downfalls to it? about what humidity level can you expect? Can you "teach" the kitty litter to keep a humidity that you want?


----------



## gasdocok

ranger_bob69 said:


> So, sadly I am a noob, and this kitty litter idea is new to me. Are there any downfalls to it? about what humidity level can you expect? Can you "teach" the kitty litter to keep a humidity that you want?


Yes, you have to litter train it! :drum:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

All the answers you seek are in this thread my brother! The results will shock amaze and please you!


----------



## HectorL

This weather is finally getting to me. I'm ready to make the switch to KL. I have a 75-100 count glasstop humi does anybody want to sell me some?


----------



## Rock31

Just got to any pet store, walmart, target or Amazon. It would probably be the same price to ship some then to just buy it....if you can't find it that's another story


----------



## djangos

Somebody has to bump this thread up!! One of my favorites that made me a convert!


----------



## gasdocok

ok, so I just got a text message from my buddy who is watching over my humis for me while I'm gone. He texts me and says the RH was 61% so he added PG solution and the next day it is 65%.

Question 1: what the heck did he add PG to? I have KL in there and a heartfelt bead tube.
Question 2: if he added it to the tube, is it screwed for good? If the KL I'll just replace it when I get home in three days.
Question 3: Was the hygro reading 61% because it is 4% short of accurate so it was really at 65% and damn near perfect before he added the juice.

Answer to all of the above: Don't let someone else watch your stash


----------



## usrower321

djangos said:


> Somebody has to bump this thread up!! One of my favorites that made me a convert!


Ask and ye shall receive. Can't get any more perfect than that right there (knock on wood). KL Rocks!!!


----------



## djangos

Perfect!!


----------



## usrower321

haha I just read the second part of that. Oops...I think that was Tony's job


----------



## djangos

Anyone can say it!!

_*Kitty Litter does Rock!!!!!*_


----------



## wahoofever

I have my temporary cooler stable at 64/66. I was going crazy measuring the litter, spraying it, watching humidity soar, add dry litter, change litter containers etc.

Right now I have a trip to the pet store on tap for some of those filter bags. The store I went to this past weekend did not have them. I also ended up with a 4 pound bag of crystal litter from Wally World for $4 so I didn't have to spend $14 for an 8 pounder. 

I have read and re-read these litter threads and I think we could use a sticky like "litter for dummies" with a nice ABC step by step FAQ for the first post so that we don't have to read through multiple threads to get these litter setups humming along.


----------



## usrower321

wahoofever said:


> I have my temporary cooler stable at 64/66. I was going crazy measuring the litter, spraying it, watching humidity soar, add dry litter, change litter containers etc.
> 
> Right now I have a trip to the pet store on tap for some of those filter bags. The store I went to this past weekend did not have them. I also ended up with a 4 pound bag of crystal litter from Wally World for $4 so I didn't have to spend $14 for an 8 pounder.
> 
> I have read and re-read these litter threads and I think we could use a sticky like "litter for dummies" with a nice ABC step by step FAQ for the first post so that we don't have to read through multiple threads to get these litter setups humming along.


Well you shouldn't need to add and subtract all the time so I would say take it easy on the spray bottle and *be patient*. If you're at 63% you'll find it takes very little to get up to 65 and if you open the cooler multiple times it won't have time to get there and the humidity will just dissipate into the air. Also did you calibrate your hygrometer with the salt calibration test?

Heartfelt Industries Cigar Humidifiers and Accessories That link calculates how many pounds of beads you will need then you double it for KL.

The key to this is patience. Did you put cedar or cigar boxes in your cooler first and make sure they were seasoned?

If you would like to make a "KL thread for dummies" with all the stuff you've learned and compile the info then do it. If you do it well then you can request to make it a sticky and boom. You've helped yourself and others out. :beerchug:


----------



## wahoofever

> Also did you calibrate your hygrometer with the salt calibration test?


Not yet. I have an adjustable one coming from the devil site this week. Right now I have one of those wall switch plate temp/hygrometer combo things running in the cooler.



> That link calculates how many pounds of beads you will need then you double it for KL.


Yes, that's a tip for the dummies thread for sure. I had picked that tip out from other threads but it seems an essential point for all who seek the KL setup knowledge.



> The key to this is patience. Did you put cedar or cigar boxes in your cooler first and make sure they were seasoned?


Guilty. I only put in the KL, some cigars, and a couple plastic baskets from Wally World. I intend to go to a B&M and get some boxes. The one B&M I have been going to wants 2 - 3 bucks a box and it seemed silly to pay for them if I could get them for free.



> If you would like to make a "KL thread for dummies" with all the stuff you've learned and compile the info then do it. If you do it well then you can request to make it a sticky and boom. You've helped yourself and others out. :beerchug:


Your right about that. The only problem is that right now I'm still the dummy. :bowl:


----------



## djangos

usrower321 said:


> Well you shouldn't need to add and subtract all the time so I would say take it easy on the spray bottle and *be patient*. If you're at 63% you'll find it takes very little to get up to 65 and if you open the cooler multiple times it won't have time to get there and the humidity will just dissipate into the air. Also did you calibrate your hygrometer with the salt calibration test?
> 
> Heartfelt Industries Cigar Humidifiers and Accessories That link calculates how many pounds of beads you will need then you double it for KL.
> 
> The key to this is patience. Did you put cedar or cigar boxes in your cooler first and make sure they were seasoned?
> 
> If you would like to make a "KL thread for dummies" with all the stuff you've learned and compile the info then do it. If you do it well then you can request to make it a sticky and boom. You've helped yourself and others out. :beerchug:


This is what Tony would have said about this!

:first::first::first::first::clap2::clap2::clap2::first::first::first::first:

_*Kitty Litter Rocks!!!*_


----------



## drewbeer

I have a large oasis humidifier I do not use. Can I just fill that with KL? Will that be enough?


----------



## Fuzzy

*Kitty Litter Rocks!!!*

That said, the large humi I tried to seasoned to 70 % would not stabilize. Used KL and it's been rock steady at 63% for over a week. This with a relative humidity change from 82% yesterday to 47% right now.

Thanks Puff and Petsmart!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

wahoofever said:


> I have my temporary cooler stable at 64/66. I was going crazy measuring the litter, spraying it, watching humidity soar, add dry litter, change litter containers etc.
> 
> Right now I have a trip to the pet store on tap for some of those filter bags. The store I went to this past weekend did not have them. I also ended up with a 4 pound bag of crystal litter from Wally World for $4 so I didn't have to spend $14 for an 8 pounder.
> 
> I have read and re-read these litter threads and I think we could use a sticky like "litter for dummies" with a nice ABC step by step FAQ for the first post so that we don't have to read through multiple threads to get these litter setups humming along.


All the info is right here that is the purpose of the thread! And anything you don't know you may ask. How much easier than that do you want it? You want me to personally come to your house and set it up for you! It would be my pleasure my fee is all the Cuban Cigars i can smoke while there!arty::cheer2::banana:


----------



## ShortFuse

TonyBrooklyn said:


> You want me to personally come to your house and set it up for you! It would be my pleasure my fee is all the Cuban Cigars i can smoke while there!


Well, now that you've made the offer... C'mon by in 10 days and help me with my wineador. If the offer is for all you *can smoke *I should be fine, but if it changes to how many you *would like to *or *I have*, then you might not want to come!

Not to worry though Tony, I have grand plans for the future, and hope to turn that around!!!ound:


----------



## getkennard

I live in NYC as well. Can handle the RH changes, but the temp changes are terrible. Hard to keep the humidor under 80 in summer when you live in a city apartment with no wine fridge. The KL beads do an excellent job.


----------



## gnarwrangler

Thanks for this crazy long thread, getting all of my KL supplies together in anticipation of my Treasure Dome on Monday. Will update with how it goes!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

ShortFuse said:


> Well, now that you've made the offer... C'mon by in 10 days and help me with my wineador. If the offer is for all you *can smoke *I should be fine, but if it changes to how many you *would like to *or *I have*, then you might not want to come!
> 
> Not to worry though Tony, I have grand plans for the future, and hope to turn that around!!!ound:


Not to worry my friend get home safe thanks for your service to our great nation!:dude:


----------



## tmgordo

I'd like to say thanks to Tony for the intelligent information on KL. I have 2 humis runnin on KL and banging on 65rh all day long.


----------



## wahoofever

TonyBrooklyn said:


> All the info is right here that is the purpose of the thread! And anything you don't know you may ask. How much easier than that do you want it? You want me to personally come to your house and set it up for you! It would be my pleasure my fee is all the Cuban Cigars i can smoke while there!arty::cheer2::banana:


That's a fee I can pay!


----------



## millennium115

i have converted all my humis, and my winedor over the kl!!! amazing , all rh is at 65-67......no need to bother with them!!!! 

tonybrooklyn.......im was born and raised in bensonhurst bklyn, live by 28th ave and bath ave.......

thats how we bklyn people roll.!!!izza:izza:izza:


----------



## Who Killed Thursby?

Would you fine folks think it would be a good idea to lay the mesh bag directly onto my shelf? Or would that risk damaging the wood over time?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

millennium115 said:


> i have converted all my humis, and my winedor over the kl!!! amazing , all rh is at 65-67......no need to bother with them!!!!
> 
> tonybrooklyn.......im was born and raised in bensonhurst bklyn, live by 28th ave and bath ave.......
> 
> thats how we bklyn people roll.!!!izza:izza:izza:


I lived on Bay 40th between Bath and Benson with a girl for a while!
Born and raised in Sheepshead Bay!:yo:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

wahoofever said:


> That's a fee I can pay!


:hungry::hungry::hungry::hungry:
:hungry::hungry::hungry:


----------



## gahdzila

Who Killed Thursby? said:


> Would you fine folks think it would be a good idea to lay the mesh bag directly onto my shelf? Or would that risk damaging the wood over time?


No problems here so far.


----------



## simplechords

Who Killed Thursby? said:


> Would you fine folks think it would be a good idea to lay the mesh bag directly onto my shelf? Or would that risk damaging the wood over time?


As long as you aren't dipping the whole bag of kl in a bucket of distilled water before hand, I think you'll be fine.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

gahdzila said:


> No problems here so far.





simplechords said:


> As long as you aren't dipping the whole bag of kl in a bucket of distilled water before hand, I think you'll be fine.


As always my Kitty Litter converts hit the nail on the head!
The only thing i can add is!
_KITTY LITTER ROCKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!_


----------



## Who Killed Thursby?

Do you guys think this brand of litter would work? It's the silicone crystals. I just picked up a bag, I like to buy first and ask later 

Walmart.com: Mimi Litter: Cat Litter, 4 lb: Cats


----------



## wahoofever

Who Killed Thursby? said:


> Do you guys think this brand of litter would work? It's the silicone crystals. I just picked up a bag, I like to buy first and ask later
> 
> Walmart.com: Mimi Litter: Cat Litter, 4 lb: Cats


Will it work? YES, I'm using it.

Is it better than the other brand? I don't Know.

Am I paranoid about it? YES

I bought the same bag because it was $4 for 4lb. I did not need the 16lb bag. Looks like the same stuff to me just with different packaging.


----------



## Who Killed Thursby?

Sounds good, as long as someone is using it successfully. I'm not looking for the best, just something to get the job done.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Who Killed Thursby? said:


> Do you guys think this brand of litter would work? It's the silicone crystals. I just picked up a bag, I like to buy first and ask later
> 
> Walmart.com: Mimi Litter: Cat Litter, 4 lb: Cats


It will work i posted a picture of it on this thread a while back! You over paid bro it was $3 when i bought it LOL! I wound up switching it out as it was very dusty. I gave the 3 bags i bought to my kid sister as she has a cat.


----------



## Who Killed Thursby?

Is there a way to cut down on the dust levels?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

You can shake it through a sieve with a hair drier blowing on it works very well!


----------



## Cigar Noob

Who Killed Thursby? said:


> Is there a way to cut down on the dust levels?


Try out the stuff from Petsmart. I think I've read that the Wal Mart stuff is filled with smaller particles because other brands control the particle size of what goes in their product, while the WM stuff doesn't.


----------



## gnarwrangler

Picked up a bag of "Amazing Cat Litter" for ~$8.00 for 8 lbs yesterday. It's 100% silica with no added scents, just need some filter bags and I'll be all set for my new humi to arrive tomorrow! Can't wait to test it out against our dryness here in Utah.


----------



## Who Killed Thursby?

Just placed my order for the 8 pound jug of Exquisicat crystals. Should be here in 3-6 days.


----------



## ProbateGeek

I may sound like a broken record, but I still think the kitty litter pearls









work better (less sandy residue) than the kitty litter crystals









Of course, your mileage may vary.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

I love the Ultra Pearls as well!


----------



## FRANK THE TANK

gnarwrangler said:


> Picked up a bag of "Amazing Cat Litter" for ~$8.00 for 8 lbs yesterday. It's 100% silica with no added scents, just need some filter bags and I'll be all set for my new humi to arrive tomorrow! Can't wait to test it out against our dryness here in Utah.


It's a whopping 11% humidity here in AZ and man we are dying, it's monsoon season here right now so it's humid for us. :violin:I'm seasoning my humidor and as soon as it's done i'm putting kitty litter in it.


----------



## Leafs42084

The petstore around my house doesnt have exquisicat or ultra pearls but does have the following... can you guys tell me if any of them are ok?


Arm & Hammer

Clear Choice

Clump'N'Flush

Everclean

Feline Fresh

Health Alert

Maxx & Maxx

Pinnacle Pine

Swheat Scoop

World's Best

Yesterdays News


----------



## Cigar Noob

Leafs42084 said:


> Arm & Hammer
> Clear Choice
> Clump'N'Flush
> Everclean
> Feline Fresh
> Health Alert
> Maxx & Maxx
> Pinnacle Pine
> Swheat Scoop
> World's Best
> Yesterdays News


Probably none of those. If it isn't clear white crystals and is instead gray clay based litter, than you can't use it.


----------



## falconman515

My beads I ordered from cheaphumidors.com seem like they may be doing ok but my humidity did drop to 60% yesterday after holding steady for 2 days at 65-66%. I sprayed them with DW and also threw the DW sponge in the back of the cooler thinking maybe I needed to have the wood seasoned a bit more than a couple of days.

It got up to 78% and has since within the last 8 hours stayed steady at 70%

I took the sponge out and I am just running on the 1/2lb of beads right now so we will see how well it does to hold between 65-70% with just the beads.

If they arent working I am going to convert to the KL since more people than not have had great luck with it and some say even better luck than the hearlfelt / silica beads etc.

*I see there are two popular brands out...

1. Exquisicat
2. Ultra Pearls

Which one is better?

I'm gonna get some to be on the safe side possibly and maybe throw another media bag in there with my current beads to make sure I am staying consistent with my Rh levels.

Thanks for the info.*


----------



## Leafs42084

dang it, I dont think they sell Ultra Pearls in Canada!


----------



## Leafs42084

I ended up getting exquisicat... couldnt find any pearls at Walmart, Petvalu or Petsmart up here in Canada.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

falconman515 said:


> My beads I ordered from cheaphumidors.com seem like they may be doing ok but my humidity did drop to 60% yesterday after holding steady for 2 days at 65-66%. I sprayed them with DW and also threw the DW sponge in the back of the cooler thinking maybe I needed to have the wood seasoned a bit more than a couple of days.
> 
> It got up to 78% and has since within the last 8 hours stayed steady at 70%
> 
> I took the sponge out and I am just running on the 1/2lb of beads right now so we will see how well it does to hold between 65-70% with just the beads.
> 
> If they arent working I am going to convert to the KL since more people than not have had great luck with it and some say even better luck than the hearlfelt / silica beads etc.
> 
> *I see there are two popular brands out...
> 
> 1. Exquisicat
> 2. Ultra Pearls
> 
> Which one is better?
> 
> I'm gonna get some to be on the safe side possibly and maybe throw another media bag in there with my current beads to make sure I am staying consistent with my Rh levels.
> 
> Thanks for the info.*


ULTRA PEARLS ROCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:nod:



Leafs42084 said:


> dang it, I dont think they sell Ultra Pearls in Canada!


A couple of Canadian members posted pictures and where they had bought them you gotta search the thread but its in there!


----------



## gnarwrangler

Man...pet people are weird. Nothing like seeing a man in a tank top with a mullet yelling at his pekanese "Cocoa". 

Anyways, braved PetsMart to grab some filter media bags, got to the checkout and had the following fantastically awkward exchange with the acne-faced 16 year old clerk:

Him: "Hey there, changing some filters are we?"

Me: "Yep."

Him: "Ohh great, what volume tank do you have?"

Shit, I want to lie but have no idea what a reasonable volume for a tank is...5 gallons? 60 liters?

Me: "Actually, I lied. It's to put cat litter in...for my humidor"

Him: "..."

So that was fun.


----------



## wahoofever

Great story. I can't wait to get upsold when I go to buy mine. 

I'll just lead off with "no they are for my humidor, I don't have any pets" and see where that gets me.


----------



## gasdocok

ok, so I am trying to set up my first makeshift coolerdor and have some questions.

1. it's a 26 Qt igloo "picnic basket" - is this decent enough for a small cooler?
2. Is 2 large media bags full of KL enough for this size cooler?
3. until I get some trays I'm planning on just keeping singles in some other cedar cigar boxes I have around and put the boxes in here. Do I need to season the boxes? if so, how do I do that? just put the sponge of DW in them (the boxes) for a couple days or do I just put the boxes in the cooler and put the DW in the cooler? And I assume I do this with the KL out of the cooler so it doesn't absorb it all and get saturated and not season the wood.

Thanks!


----------



## gahdzila

gasdocok said:


> ok, so I am trying to set up my first makeshift coolerdor and have some questions.
> 
> 1. it's a 26 Qt igloo "picnic basket" - is this decent enough for a small cooler?
> 2. Is 2 large media bags full of KL enough for this size cooler?
> 3. until I get some trays I'm planning on just keeping singles in some other cedar cigar boxes I have around and put the boxes in here. Do I need to season the boxes? if so, how do I do that? just put the sponge of DW in them (the boxes) for a couple days or do I just put the boxes in the cooler and put the DW in the cooler? And I assume I do this with the KL out of the cooler so it doesn't absorb it all and get saturated and not season the wood.
> 
> Thanks!


1 - Without seeing the thing in person, plus my brain is exhausted from work today, I'm having a hard time wrapping my brain around the size....but my initial thought is that's pretty small and you're gonna want a bigger one really soon. If you've already got the cooler, yeah, you can play around with it and see how it works for you; but if you're gonna go out and buy one, bigger is better, IMO.

2 - should be enough for a cooler that small. It's an adequate starting point at least. Just watch your humidity...if you're having wide swings and need to add water frequently and just can't seem to get it dialed in, you probably need more litter.

3 - If the boxes came out of a humidor, they shouldn't need seasoning. If you just picked them up from the counter of your B&M or out of your closet, then yeah, I would season them. Here's what I do - I take a soft cloth, spray a little distilled water on it, and wipe the boxes with them. This helps clean them also, and gets them a little moist to start seasoning. Then I just toss them in the cooler with dry litter, leave it overnight and check the hygrometer. If it's WAY low, you can do the sponge thing like you described or just wipe them again like I described. If it's just a little low, maybe just squirt the litter a little. If it's a little high, wait it out a couple of days. I wait until it's stable for a few days before adding cigars.

Hope that helps! Good luck!


----------



## gasdocok

Great info zilla. thanks much. The cooler is one I already have. the wife won't miss it... for a while, not sure how I'll get out of that one but I'll cross that bridge after I've burned it (wait, is that how the saying goes?)

Anyway, I'll do as you say and get those boxes in there tonight. I'm really only using this for aging/long term storage and I don't really have that many sticks worth aging but need room for a box of something once I find one I like enough. Just need to get some out of my desktop and tupperware. I also have started my very own cc humi (my starter 20 count). Ya just never know. I have already been blessed by a couple kind brothers with a few starters.

THanks again for the quick response and good info. RG bump for ya buddy.


----------



## usrower321

gasdocok said:


> Great info zilla. thanks much. The cooler is one I already have. the wife won't miss it... for a while, not sure how I'll get out of that one but I'll cross that bridge after I've burned it (wait, is that how the saying goes?)
> 
> Anyway, I'll do as you say and get those boxes in there tonight. I'm really only using this for aging/long term storage and I don't really have that many sticks worth aging but need room for a box of something once I find one I like enough. Just need to get some out of my desktop and tupperware. I also have started my very own cc humi (my starter 20 count). Ya just never know. I have already been blessed by a couple kind brothers with a few starters.
> 
> THanks again for the quick response and good info. RG bump for ya buddy.


If you have a local grocery store like ACME or Shop Rite, they should be running specials on coolers. I got a coleman 48qt for 20 bucks at my local ACME and it's small enough for me because I don't have much space but it holds 9 or 10 boxes, 2 of which are 40 count churchills.

I originally had a 33qt coleman party stacker that held about 6 boxes and KL so yours may hold 4-5 depending on their size. If you already have an unused cooler then I say set it up and use until you need to go larger. End of summer is a great time to pick up coolers though. Saw a fellow BOTL got a 120qt for 50ish bucks recently (I think it was walmart but don't hold me to it) which is a steal.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Can't add anything to that nice job fella's!


----------



## bcannon87

All I can say is that this is a great thread because in the very near future i am going to have to get me a cooler and this is gonna help so much when that time comes!! 
+1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1


----------



## UncleFester

For TWO MONTHS now, my humi w/KL has held ROCK STEADY at 62% RH!

If it's been said once, it's been said 1000 times... *KL ROCKS!!!

:whoo::rockon:
*


----------



## FRANK THE TANK

After seasoning my humidor i put in dry KL and it dropped the humidity from 74% to 62% overnight. I sprayed it a few times before i went to work and when i came home it was at 65% and has been holding steady ever since. I was hoping for for 66% or 67% but I'm happy with 65%.


----------



## Who Killed Thursby?

So, another question...

I've had about two pounds of dry litter sitting in my coolidor for a day now, and it is still reading 75% humidity. Is there any way to bring that down?


----------



## ProbateGeek

Who Killed Thursby? said:


> So, another question...
> 
> I've had about two pounds of dry litter sitting in my coolidor for a day now, and it is still reading 75% humidity. Is there any way to bring that down?


Benjamin, I know you're going to hate this question, but...

When was the last time you tested your hygrometer(s)?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Who Killed Thursby? said:


> So, another question...
> 
> I've had about two pounds of dry litter sitting in my coolidor for a day now, and it is still reading 75% humidity. Is there any way to bring that down?


Wow 2 pounds should be more than enough for a 150 Quart Marine Cooler!
I would as has been said check your hygrometer. If that's Okay then the seal on the coolidor is in Question. If the seal is Okay then maybe the litter you bought was already over hydrated from the high R/H this time of year. Sitting in a warehouse sucking it all up. Place it in a tray and hit it with a hair dryer or in the freezer.


----------



## Who Killed Thursby?

Okay, checked it again this morning, and it was reading 70% and 75 degrees. I plan on using ice packs to bring down the temp during the summer, and it looks like the humidity is starting to stabilize. The humidity has been crazy high here the last few weeks, and it looks like next week will be no different. 

I'll give it a few more days to normalize. 

Also, I've been noticing that "kitty litter" smell in my living room, but I cannot smell it in the cooler. Is that normal?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Who Killed Thursby? said:


> Also, I've been noticing that "kitty litter" smell in my living room, but I cannot smell it in the cooler. Is that normal?


I have a great sense of smell and have never smelled anything from Kitty Litter!
You sure your cats not pissing in it!


----------



## gasdocok

Help me obi wan ke-Tony, your my only hope.... 

Anyway, yet another KL question. My ambient humidity here is about 40% so the dry litter seems to be keeping things too low (usually right about 60%). Question is, can I just charge it like I do the heartfelt beads? I.e. put them in a container next to a bowl of DW for a while? The beads are supposed to stop absorbing water when they get to equilibrium at 65% I guess :dunno: will the KL do the same thing or will it or the beads just keep absorbing until fully saturated if I leave them too long?

Thanks!


----------



## usrower321

gasdocok said:


> Help me obi wan ke-Tony, your my only hope....
> 
> Anyway, yet another KL question. My ambient humidity here is about 40% so the dry litter seems to be keeping things too low (usually right about 60%). Question is, can I just charge it like I do the heartfelt beads? I.e. put them in a container next to a bowl of DW for a while? The beads are supposed to stop absorbing water when they get to equilibrium at 65% I guess :dunno: will the KL do the same thing or will it or the beads just keep absorbing until fully saturated if I leave them too long?
> 
> Thanks!


I'm not sure if the KL will saturate, but if you go to your local pharmacy you can pick up a spray bottle for 2 bucks and just mist the KL a few times and check on it a few hours later or wait overnight and mist more or stop if it's at your goal.

Trial and error is how I got it settled. Stays rock solid at 65 but if I get excited with the spray bottle it goes to 67-8 but never higher


----------



## Leafs42084

So ive finally jumped on the bandwagon, and I must say im pretty impressed so far.

I had always avoided it because I had an oasis and beads... and the idea of kitty litter was a bit strange as well.

I bought the exquisicat brand, and its worked great so far. I primarily used it in a 3 drawer humidor I couldnt really use because the seals were no good. And after filling the bottom drawer with kitty litter, it stayed solid at 64%. I sprayed a bit more and its solid at 67% now... pretty happy with the results.

Does Kitty Litter just keep RH around 65%? I thought it was just based on how much you sprayed them... but ive never had a very high or very low RH.

Anyways, Ive added kitty litter to work along with the Oasis in my main humidor now... Kitty Litter Rocks! lol


----------



## gasdocok

usrower321 said:


> I'm not sure if the KL will saturate, but if you go to your local pharmacy you can pick up a spray bottle for 2 bucks and just mist the KL a few times and check on it a few hours later or wait overnight and mist more or stop if it's at your goal.
> 
> Trial and error is how I got it settled. Stays rock solid at 65 but if I get excited with the spray bottle it goes to 67-8 but never higher


I've been spraying it but just can't seem to keep rh up. I don't think I sprayed it enough at the get go so it's always too dry. My hygros may not be accurate either but I just had them in the boveda thing for three days trying to calibrate them so I think they are pretty close. I should have just gotten the ones with the calibrate button rather than the little dial thingy. Live and learn I guess.


----------



## usrower321

gasdocok said:


> I've been spraying it but just can't seem to keep rh up. I don't think I sprayed it enough at the get go so it's always too dry. My hygros may not be accurate either but I just had them in the boveda thing for three days trying to calibrate them so I think they are pretty close. I should have just gotten the ones with the calibrate button rather than the little dial thingy. Live and learn I guess.


Ah ok well then I think the bowl of DW should be fine, just check it every day and then you can take it out when you're at the rh you want. Your cigars/boxes may not have been moist enough so they keep sucking up all the moisture you can give them.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

gasdocok said:


> Help me obi wan ke-Tony, your my only hope....
> 
> Anyway, yet another KL question. My ambient humidity here is about 40% so the dry litter seems to be keeping things too low (usually right about 60%). Question is, can I just charge it like I do the heartfelt beads? I.e. put them in a container next to a bowl of DW for a while? The beads are supposed to stop absorbing water when they get to equilibrium at 65% I guess :dunno: will the KL do the same thing or will it or the beads just keep absorbing until fully saturated if I leave them too long?
> 
> Thanks!


Yes you can charge litter just like beads! But remember twice as much litter as you would use beads and never hydrate more than 50%.:dude:


----------



## l330n

Anyone ever use "Amazing cat litter"

Just happen to see this at a local Krogers, it was like $7 for a pretty big a$$ bag, says 100% silica no odor etc.. Its cheap, and deosnt look like it has a bunch of chipped pieces and sandy stuff like the exqusitcat that i bought. PLus it pretty white compared to exquisicat. Still has tiny bit of blue pieces. i know this dont matter, just fyi.

You think it would be ok to use? Just wondering, i know everyone uses exquisicat or ultra pearls.


----------



## apollyon9515

Im not sure if its in this big long thread, but i have a decent sized humi(eurocave300). but can i have to much KL? i have about 5lbs in it but its staying around 68 and was hoping to get it a little bit lower around 65 or so, not sure if need more KL or if im doing like it is now,

thanks


----------



## AgentJuggernaut

Just curious as to how much KL I would need (ballpark) in a 40-50 ct. humidor. I'd hate to add too much and have too dry smokes, but right now I feel like the floral foam that came with said humidor isn't cutting it.


----------



## falconman515

I originally bought the beads from Cheaphumidors.com and I haven't been been too impressed as of yet.

So I went to petsmart cause I wanted to use their 99 cent media bags (the one I got were from another bet store and were just flimsy and I paid 5 bucks for 2 :-(

So while I was there the KL was on sale so I said screw it... I am eventually going to upgrade to a larger cooler down the road and I will have a whole tub of KL ready to go when that happens.

I just put some KL in the media bags and sprayed them with a syringe (like heartfelt sales to charge their beads) and got about 50% of them moist and 2 full 3x8 bags are sitting upright in the back of my small 8 bottle wine cooler right now. 

I will update on how well they do, I've got about 100+ dollar cigar order showing up tomorrow so I wanted to make sure I had something I likes and was comfortable with and the other beads I wasnt for some reason.

Plus the CH beads has this weird sandy stuff all over the beads and when you just touched the bag it was like sand coming out of the bag and just gets all over the place (very messy). The KL does not have this and when you put it in these petsmart media bags they are perfect!!!

Crossing my fingers it works good... but after reading all the reviews on this stuff I am pretty confident that this stuff is the ticket.


----------



## nealw6971

l330n said:


> Anyone ever use "Amazing cat litter"
> 
> Just happen to see this at a local Krogers, it was like $7 for a pretty big a$$ bag, says 100% silica no odor etc.. Its cheap, and deosnt look like it has a bunch of chipped pieces and sandy stuff like the exqusitcat that i bought. PLus it pretty white compared to exquisicat. Still has tiny bit of blue pieces. i know this dont matter, just fyi.
> 
> You think it would be ok to use? Just wondering, i know everyone uses exquisicat or ultra pearls.


+1 on this. I was in my local Dillons (Kroger) and saw this same litter. It looks exactly the same as Exquisicat and says its 100% Silica. Has some of the blue pieces mixed in with the clearish/white pieces. Anyway, if this is the same stuff, it's about half the price of the Exquisicat and that's what I'll be purchasing.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

apollyon9515 said:


> Im not sure if its in this big long thread, but i have a decent sized humi(eurocave300). but can i have to much KL? i have about 5lbs in it but its staying around 68 and was hoping to get it a little bit lower around 65 or so, not sure if need more KL or if im doing like it is now,
> 
> thanks


I have a pound in a 500 ct footlocker humidor holds 60% all day long! Check your seal something is very wrong!



AgentJuggernaut said:


> Just curious as to how much KL I would need (ballpark) in a 40-50 ct. humidor. I'd hate to add too much and have too dry smokes, but right now I feel like the floral foam that came with said humidor isn't cutting it.


Start off with 3 ozs add or subtract as needed!



l330n said:


> Anyone ever use "Amazing cat litter"
> 
> Just happen to see this at a local Krogers, it was like $7 for a pretty big a$$ bag, says 100% silica no odor etc.. Its cheap, and deosnt look like it has a bunch of chipped pieces and sandy stuff like the exqusitcat that i bought. PLus it pretty white compared to exquisicat. Still has tiny bit of blue pieces. i know this dont matter, just fyi.
> 
> You think it would be ok to use? Just wondering, i know everyone uses exquisicat or ultra pearls.


Any silica works fine as long as it is unscented!


----------



## AgentJuggernaut

3 oz. Thanks, Tony. You're proving to be a huge help for me today.


----------



## titlowda

Running three pounds and my stash stays rock solid at 62% A mist every now and then and no worries. 


Goodby to the ol Humi-care and beads to keep everything leveled out.


----------



## falconman515

*Exquisicat Stunk Up My Wine Cooler Something HORRIBLE!!!*

I got the friggin no fragrance one just like in the pictures here online and 24 hours later with 2 media bags full in my 8 bottle cooler it smells HORRIBLE !!!!

What the hell is this crap you guys are recommending... before I put that in yesterday it smelled like a dream when I opened the cooler with all the cedar in there and now it smells like medicine in there or some crap.

Wow.... I dont know what the heck but that crap is in the trash.... I sure hope the cedar smell comes back.... That KL sucked all the damn smell out of every inch of that SC.

What in the world happened? Are you suppose to do something to the KL first?


----------



## falconman515

I may have figured it out.... please disregard the above message... I will investigate further tomorrow.


----------



## nealw6971

falconman515 said:


> I may have figured it out.... please disregard the above message... I will investigate further tomorrow.


Definitely let us know what that deal is, though.


----------



## crburchett

nealw6971 said:


> Definitely let us know what that deal is, though.


No kidding, I'd like to know as well. I have ExquisiCat is two humis and haven't had any issues at all.


----------



## Tritones

You didn't let the cats moisten it for you, did you? ound: :rofl: ound:

Seriously, though - do tell us what happened so we don't have the same experience sometime.


----------



## ProbateGeek

Man, way to leave us hangin'...


----------



## falconman515

Sorry .... I almost feel stupid to even say what ti was but here we go. 

I was seasoning my humidor for almost a week and using a sponge with DW well that sponge I guess got a little smelly somehow and I had it laying on a bag in the back of the cooler to help with Rh and the smell from it literally soaked in the KL cause when I opened the cooler and smelled it I instantly went to the KL cause I had just put in a few days ago and when I smelt the bag it had that nasty smell.

Well like I said it was the sponge and the KL soaked up the smell... so I took the KL out thinking thats what it was and put back i the 1/2lb of cheaphumidor beads and the smell was still there a few hours later.....

Ya not even thinking it took everything out and caught a wiff of the sponge when I took it out.

Live and learn... I took the sponge out and it went away!

I just basically brain farted.

Sorry for the late reply on what happened I was hoping I could away without explaining my early senior moment.

Thanks for the concern and I hope you got a kick out of the story!


----------



## falconman515

*I do have a big problem though and its not necessarily the KL its just the RH in general.*

I was having low Rh issues and it being a different % from one spot to the next and I was told I probably didn't let it season well enough. So I took out the smokes and let it season for 4 days wiping down the cedar with DW a couple times a day leaving in the sponge and a cup of DW and the Rh was up to like 85% plus.

After I took out the sponge and the DW and put in the beads and turned on the cooler it stayed at like 63% to 68% all depending on where I put the meter.

Then I put in the current sticks I had wit the new KL and I couldn't get it past 58% to 63% .... now I got my CI order with almost 40 more sticks and I lay the meter right in the tray and it doesn't go more than 57% to 60%.

I have a pound of KL in my little 8 bottle 0.08 cubic foot cooler (2 media bags one on top tray another on bottom and a shallow dish with some KL in it under the bottom shelf cedar.

Why in the world can I not get this to go any higher than about 60% Rh to save my life.

It is fully sealed and hold temp perfect and its a small cooler so it has no condensation drain and no humidity should be getting out at all.

My size cooler only calls for like 1/4lb of KL and I have a pound..... Whats going on? Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## usrower321

What hygro are you using and is it calibrated correctly?

Also, how are you moistening the KL? Are you pouring water on or using a spray bottle? If you have too much dry KL in there it will be counterproductive and just keep absorbing all the water you give it.

I would recommend getting a $2 spray bottle from your local drugstore and spraying the KL that way if you aren't already. It'll distribute the water evenly. KL is definitely a trial and error thing. Spray and check back in a few hours and repeat as necessary. 

Is your seal good also? I'm not sure if it's a humi or what?


----------



## falconman515

usrower321 said:


> What hygro are you using and is it calibrated correctly?
> 
> Also, how are you moistening the KL? Are you pouring water on or using a spray bottle? If you have too much dry KL in there it will be counterproductive and just keep absorbing all the water you give it.
> 
> I would recommend getting a $2 spray bottle from your local drugstore and spraying the KL that way if you aren't already. It'll distribute the water evenly. KL is definitely a trial and error thing. Spray and check back in a few hours and repeat as necessary.
> 
> Is your seal good also? I'm not sure if it's a humi or what?


Thanks for the suggestions.... I am using a Caliber III and I tested the calibration with a Boveda Calibration pack and it was rocks solid 75% on the test so the meter is working spot on.

I am using a Wine cooler, it an 8 bottle 0.08 cubic foot wine cooler converted (see link for my set-up and cooler details: http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...ler-into-humidor-help-newbies-first-time.html ).
The pictures show my 1/2lb of beads but I know have KL as well (about a pound) and also a shallow dish with a thin layer of KL under the bottom shelf. And yes the seal is perfect it was a brand new cooler and It hold temp perfect at all times and doesnt kick on too too much so ya the seal is solid.

I was using a seringe like they sell on heartfelt but thought the same as well that I wasnt getting it soaked enough, So i did get a dollar store spray bottle with DW and spray all the KL and beads and got the shallow dish at the bottom of KL very soaked to let off some good Rh in the cooler.

I dont know if its the 40 new sticks that I just put int he cooler yesterday that may be soaking up the Rh since they were in summer transit on a box for 7 days straight or if its something else.

Should I give the 2 bags of KL some more DW from the spray bottle? My fear is I will soak them too much.

Any further suggestions.

Thanks so much for all the help... this site is so helpful and you guys are great.

Thanks again.


----------



## crburchett

I can't believe no one on this particular page has said *Kitty Litter Rocks!!!* :dude::dude:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

falconman515 said:


> Thanks for the suggestions.... I am using a Caliber III and I tested the calibration with a Boveda Calibration pack and it was rocks solid 75% on the test so the meter is working spot on.
> 
> I am using a Wine cooler, it an 8 bottle 0.08 cubic foot wine cooler converted (see link for my set-up and cooler details: http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...ler-into-humidor-help-newbies-first-time.html ).
> The pictures show my 1/2lb of beads but I know have KL as well (about a pound) and also a shallow dish with a thin layer of KL under the bottom shelf. And yes the seal is perfect it was a brand new cooler and It hold temp perfect at all times and doesnt kick on too too much so ya the seal is solid.
> 
> I was using a seringe like they sell on heartfelt but thought the same as well that I wasnt getting it soaked enough, So i did get a dollar store spray bottle with DW and spray all the KL and beads and got the shallow dish at the bottom of KL very soaked to let off some good Rh in the cooler.
> 
> I dont know if its the 40 new sticks that I just put int he cooler yesterday that may be soaking up the Rh since they were in summer transit on a box for 7 days straight or if its something else.
> 
> Should I give the 2 bags of KL some more DW from the spray bottle? My fear is I will soak them too much.
> 
> Any further suggestions.
> 
> Thanks so much for all the help... this site is so helpful and you guys are great.
> 
> Thanks again.


You have more than enough litter in there already! When i ran 150 Qt Marine style coolers i never used more than 2 lbs of litter!
I know California is dry but that's just not right. Must be a bad seal somewhere. That's why the wine cooler was only $20 i am guessing.


----------



## TXsmoker

falconman515 said:


> Thanks for the suggestions.... I am using a Caliber III and I tested the calibration with a Boveda Calibration pack and it was rocks solid 75% on the test so the meter is working spot on.
> 
> I am using a Wine cooler, it an 8 bottle 0.08 cubic foot wine cooler converted (see link for my set-up and cooler details: http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...ler-into-humidor-help-newbies-first-time.html ).
> The pictures show my 1/2lb of beads but I know have KL as well (about a pound) and also a shallow dish with a thin layer of KL under the bottom shelf. And yes the seal is perfect it was a brand new cooler and It hold temp perfect at all times and doesnt kick on too too much so ya the seal is solid.
> 
> I was using a seringe like they sell on heartfelt but thought the same as well that I wasnt getting it soaked enough, So i did get a dollar store spray bottle with DW and spray all the KL and beads and got the shallow dish at the bottom of KL very soaked to let off some good Rh in the cooler.
> 
> I dont know if its the 40 new sticks that I just put int he cooler yesterday that may be soaking up the Rh since they were in summer transit on a box for 7 days straight or if its something else.
> 
> Should I give the 2 bags of KL some more DW from the spray bottle? My fear is I will soak them too much.
> 
> Any further suggestions.
> 
> Thanks so much for all the help... this site is so helpful and you guys are great.
> 
> Thanks again.


Have you tried not running the cooler to see if it is sucking off too much humidity?

Also, for 2 pounds of beads, how much water do you think you have in them? Ive learned since moving to my new place thats far less humid than the old one that just spraying the surface isnt doing much. If you have 2 pounds of dry beads, I would start by adding 8oz. of water. With claims of them holding twice their weight in fluid, what really is charged? Im back to a rock solid 64% with what I would have considered way too much water.


----------



## falconman515

Thanks for this reply.... ya I think I may have had not enough DW in the KL.... I took out the bottom flat saucer with the thin layer of KL under the bottom shelf and gave that a real wet down and took one of the full socks of KL and got it twice as wet with DW as it was before and I put the meter right on top of the cigars in the tray and I'm sitting at 64% now.

Though if I move the meter to the top shelf I am at 60-61% and if I stick it on the front of the shelf where the magnet is mounted it shows about 57-59%.

So the Rh is varied in certain spots of the cooler but as long as the bottom shelf is getting 62-64% and the top shelf is around 60% then I think I will be ok.

The cooler was brand new never used for $20 bucks and like I said it holds temp perfect... I just think when it does run its so small that the cool air dries out the cedar and KL a bit more than it should since the KL is close to the air vents (it has to be since its so small) and gets direct air from the back cooler.

So hopefully this stays around the 60%+ range and I will be ok for another few months before the New Air / Edgestar 28 (not sure which one yet) arrives and I make that my stacks final home for a long wile.

Thanks for the feedback guys I couldn't ask for better help!



TXsmoker said:


> Have you tried not running the cooler to see if it is sucking off too much humidity?
> 
> Also, for 2 pounds of beads, how much water do you think you have in them? Ive learned since moving to my new place thats far less humid than the old one that just spraying the surface isnt doing much. If you have 2 pounds of dry beads, I would start by adding 8oz. of water. With claims of them holding twice their weight in fluid, what really is charged? Im back to a rock solid 64% with what I would have considered way too much water.


----------



## TXsmoker

I would have some kl on each level. Humidity rises, so some people (more so with larger humi's) run dry kl at the top, with charged beads on the lower shelves. The fuller it is, the more even it will be though.


----------



## Mutombo

I've been battling high RH in my vino the last couple weeks, it's been a really foggy/humid summer so far, which means my vino has been in the 68-69% range instead of the usual 64-65% range. I use about 3lbs of 65% beads in the fridge...

I spotted a Petsmart when I was out for lunch today and decided to drop by and pick up a container of the Exquisicat crystals and a few of the mesh baggies. I'm going to stick a few pounds of dry crystals in the vino to see if I can get the humidity down to about 62%. Lots of great info in this thread!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Mutombo said:


> I've been battling high RH in my vino the last couple weeks, it's been a really foggy/humid summer so far, which means my vino has been in the 68-69% range instead of the usual 64-65% range. I use about 3lbs of 65% beads in the fridge...
> 
> I spotted a Petsmart when I was out for lunch today and decided to drop by and pick up a container of the Exquisicat crystals and a few of the mesh baggies. I'm going to stick a few pounds of dry crystals in the vino to see if I can get the humidity down to about 62%. Lots of great info in this thread!


A couple of pounds of KITTY Litter should have you at around 60% R/h! Something no amount of beads could ever do!
_KITTY LITTER ROCKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!_


----------



## Space Ace

Major ups to you fine Puff folks. My HF beads were on their last legs and I was just about to grab more when I came across mention of this "Exq*whiz*icat" stuff.

I made a pilgrimage to Petsmart and my local craft store. 1 big ass bucket of silica and 4 bead containers later, my 100 ct and tupperdor are both right as rain at 65%.


----------



## gnarwrangler

Just wanted to chime in and express my love as a KL convert. I just seasoned my new Treasure Dome and loaded it up to capacity and KL has kept it at a perfect 65% RH out here in Utah. I even took one of my four small bags out to make room for more sticks, and still holding steady! KL4LIFE!


----------



## Mutombo

Sitting pretty at 62% this morning only 12 hours after swapping beads out for KL. I did notice last night that it took a lot longer for the fridge to recover to 60% after a cooling cycle, but that was probably because the KL was completely dry when I put it in.


----------



## ezred

Add one to the flock. I switched yesterday and that flower sponge crap was awful when I took it out. I couldn't believe I left my sticks around that stuff.

I will say one thing........DO NOT BUY FRESH STEP! Oh it's crystals alright, but when you pop that bag you know why they call it "fresh". The fresh smell was a little overpowering. Didn't want that on my sticks. Went back to Petsmart and got a jug of Exouisicat fragrance free.

Seems to be working like a charm.


----------



## Mutombo

Still sitting perfectly at 62% 36 hours later!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Space Ace said:


> Major ups to you fine Puff folks. My HF beads were on their last legs and I was just about to grab more when I came across mention of this "Exq*whiz*icat" stuff.
> 
> I made a pilgrimage to Petsmart and my local craft store. 1 big ass bucket of silica and 4 bead containers later, my 100 ct and tupperdor are both right as rain at 65%.





gnarwrangler said:


> Just wanted to chime in and express my love as a KL convert. I just seasoned my new Treasure Dome and loaded it up to capacity and KL has kept it at a perfect 65% RH out here in Utah. I even took one of my four small bags out to make room for more sticks, and still holding steady! KL4LIFE!





Mutombo said:


> Sitting pretty at 62% this morning only 12 hours after swapping beads out for KL. I did notice last night that it took a lot longer for the fridge to recover to 60% after a cooling cycle, but that was probably because the KL was completely dry when I put it in.





ezred said:


> Add one to the flock. I switched yesterday and that flower sponge crap was awful when I took it out. I couldn't believe I left my sticks around that stuff.
> 
> I will say one thing........DO NOT BUY FRESH STEP! Oh it's crystals alright, but when you pop that bag you know why they call it "fresh". The fresh smell was a little overpowering. Didn't want that on my sticks. Went back to Petsmart and got a jug of Exouisicat fragrance free.
> 
> Seems to be working like a charm.





Mutombo said:


> Still sitting perfectly at 62% 36 hours later!


Glad you all had the courage and insight to literally:high5::high5::high5:
"Think outside the box"ound:
KITTY LITTER ROCKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:rockon::rockon::rockon:


----------



## cleanerPA

You have to get the fragrance free stuff. A friend of mine asked me about this but I hope he understood the importance of fragrance free.

BTW, KL is great stuff.


----------



## TexAzTim

Just wanted to stop in and give thanks to whomever had the insight to use KL for this purpose. I switched my tupperdor over last Sunday and it has been sitting steady at 62% since. I used about 1 1/2 cups of dry KL in a fish bag for my 1gal tupperdor. So far I'm loving this solution.


----------



## andrprosh

I have kl in my cooler, holding steady at 68 for three months now!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

I think you should take the money you all saved! By using Kitty Litter 
at $1 a LB vs beads at $40 a LB! And buy yourself anything you want Cigars booze Women its all off the hook!!!!!!!!!!!!! You know why???????????????
Cause KITTY LITTER ROCKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Rock31

Tony you are the man! LMAO! just the laugh I needed.


----------



## ezred

KL or floral sponge?


The answer is CRYSTAL clear!!!!!!!!


----------



## nealw6971

Finally got the KL... at the local grocery store (Kroger/Dillons). 

8 lbs for $8.25!

Within 4 hours the coolidor is solid at 65%.

I'll check the bag, but I think this brand is called Special Cat or something like that. It comes in a bag with some light blue trim on top and the "logo" and the bottom is clear. You can see the silica (white with some specks of blue interspersed). 

Anyway, it appears to be exactly the same as the Exquisicat, which costs about $14 or $15 at the pet store.

Thanks for all the advice and thanks to Thom for explaining how to do the set up last night after our mini-herf.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Rock31 said:


> Tony you are the man! LMAO! just the laugh I needed.





ezred said:


> KL or floral sponge?
> 
> The answer is CRYSTAL clear!!!!!!!!





nealw6971 said:


> Finally got the KL... at the local grocery store (Kroger/Dillons).
> 
> 8 lbs for $8.25!
> 
> Within 4 hours the coolidor is solid at 65%.
> 
> I'll check the bag, but I think this brand is called Special Cat or something like that. It comes in a bag with some light blue trim on top and the "logo" and the bottom is clear. You can see the silica (white with some specks of blue interspersed).
> 
> Anyway, it appears to be exactly the same as the Exquisicat, which costs about $14 or $15 at the pet store.
> 
> Thanks for all the advice and thanks to Thom for explaining how to do the set up last night after our mini-herf.


 _KITTY LITTER ROCKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!_

:gossip::gossip::gossip::laugh::twitch:


----------



## nealw6971

So let me ask this... Do you guys talk to your local B&Ms about this? I mean, I always see Oasis set ups in the humidors... and I'd think that this would save them some overhead.


----------



## Tritones

nealw6971 said:


> So let me ask this... Do you guys talk to your local B&Ms about this? I mean, I always see Oasis set ups in the humidors... and I'd think that this would save them some overhead.


Sounds like an interesting idea.

Your mission, Neal, should you decide to accept it, is to make your way to your favorite B&M, and ask them about the possibility of employing KL. As always, if any of your IM force is caught or killed, the Secretary will disavow any knowledge of your actions. Please dispose of this post in the usual manner.

Good luck, Neal.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Tritones said:


> Sounds like an interesting idea.
> 
> Your mission, Neal, should you decide to accept it, is to make your way to your favorite B&M, and ask them about the possibility of employing KL. As always, if any of your IM force is caught or killed, the Secretary will disavow any knowledge of your actions. Please dispose of this post in the usual manner.
> 
> Good luck, Neal.


:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Cigary

nealw6971 said:


> So let me ask this... Do you guys talk to your local B&Ms about this? I mean, I always see Oasis set ups in the humidors... and I'd think that this would save them some overhead.


Ensure you video tape the whole thing...I always like to see slapstick comedy when the guys eyes get real big and his mouth opens up wide enough to stick a Baby Grand inside it.:shock:


----------



## nealw6971

Okay, so that wasn't one of my brighter ideas... *looks at the floor and shuffles off into obscurity*

LOL


----------



## gahdzila

nealw6971 said:


> So let me ask this... Do you guys talk to your local B&Ms about this? I mean, I always see Oasis set ups in the humidors... and I'd think that this would save them some overhead.


I'm just guessing here, but I would think that an active setup would be pretty much mandatory for a walk-in that customers are in and out of all day, especially since there's likely to be at least several goobers leave the door open.


----------



## nealw6971

gahdzila said:


> I'm just guessing here, but I would think that an active setup would be pretty much mandatory for a walk-in that customers are in and out of all day, especially since there's likely to be at least several goobers leave the door open.


That's actually a really good point, but in my head, I was thinking of the only B&M we have here which uses the cabinet style humidors. But then there's always the issue of opening and closing a lot by customers.


----------



## TXsmoker

gahdzila said:


> I'm just guessing here, but I would think that an active setup would be pretty much mandatory for a walk-in that customers are in and out of all day, especially since there's likely to be at least several goobers leave the door open.


Active/passive system. Kitty litter in bags/boxes/whatever placed randomly around the walk-in to keep humidity even, and an electronic humidifier or some sort to charge the kl and take care of the random in and outs of the day. Ive seen them like that with beads, gels, and one that had about 10,000 of the little floral foam humidifiers.



nealw6971 said:


> That's actually a really good point, but in my head, I was thinking of the only B&M we have here which uses the cabinet style humidors. But then there's always the issue of opening and closing a lot by customers.


Ive recomended it to 2 little cigarette store/cigar shops with cabinet humi's in my area. One laughed, the other listened. Now i know I can smoke anything I get from him asap.


----------



## watchdog1977

Howdy, I am new to the forums (other than trolling) and wanted to use my first post to thank Tony and the rest of the members for all the helpful knowledge and insight. I was starting to set up a 80qt coleman and was looking at buying $60 worth of beads when I came across several posts about KL. I finally found this thread and read through about 2000 posts. Figured id give it a shot. I bought some of the MIMI LITTER at wal-mart (and yes it is quite dusty but works) and then bought some cheap pantyhose as well. LOL they came in the little plastic bubbles like you get toys in from the quarter machines. .33 each for 1 pair and i got 2 bags out of each stocking. I put about 2.5 lbs of litter in the cooler with about 1.5 lbs moistened and the other lb dry, I kept some extra bags out just in case i needed them for rh levelling i could drop another dry bag in to lower it or spritz to raise. Ive been sitting at 66% for 2 days now. Now just waiting for my empties to arrive so I can season them in my coleman before dropping my overflow in. I ran outta space and was storing in tupperware with rectangle credo's but it was too moist. tell me i cant ruin them by being too moist (prays) not that i have any really valuable sticks, I think the highest value I have is my Tony Soprano CAO. Anyway thanks again for all the knowledge and *KITTY LITTER ROCKS!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## TexAzTim

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I think you should take the money you all saved! By using Kitty Litter
> at $1 a LB vs beads at $40 a LB! And buy yourself anything you want Cigars booze Women its all off the hook!!!!!!!!!!!!! You know why???????????????
> Cause KITTY LITTER ROCKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


Considering I technically got two of the big jugs for free, that sounds like a great idea! Check out Petsmart's rebate offer for this stuff. Buy $25 worth of Exquisicat and get a $25 Petsmart gift card via mail in rebat. Its really only good if you have pets but since we buy all our dog food there it was perfect for me. Especially since I already had a bunch of Boveda packets in my cart at CI.


----------



## watchdog1977

TexAzTim said:


> Considering I technically got two of the big jugs for free, that sounds like a great idea! Check out Petsmart's rebate offer for this stuff. Buy $25 worth of Exquisicat and get a $25 Petsmart gift card via mail in rebat. Its really only good if you have pets but since we buy all our dog food there it was perfect for me. Especially since I already had a bunch of Boveda packets in my cart at CI.


Gonna try lookin for the petsmart equisicat stuff tomorrow, ill use it in my next cooler because the wallyworld MIMI stuff was jsut too small and dusty. But at least i got the nylons cheap 4 bags for KL for .33 is AOK in my book. Thats even cheaper than the $1 bags for the fish. Im just waiting for someone to engineer a use in the herf world for another pet product. we are using cat litter and fish bags... whats next? a doggy toy that doubles as an ashtray? or maybe a cigar clip? or...:clock:


----------



## falconman515

Ya never in a million years would I have ever thought to use Kitty Litter a cigar humidor.... but it works seems like.

I was using Cheaphumidor.com beads and they were very sandy and didn't seem like quality. When they were in the media bag they just seemed to crumble and nothing but sand was coming out of the bag.... made a huge mess.

But since I got the 99 cent socks and KL from Petsmart the Rh seems to be holding and its zero mess and I can put a s much KL in as I want and not pay a massive arm and a leg for actual beads.

Thanks for bringing this to us new guys.... it helps out tons!



watchdog1977 said:


> Gonna try lookin for the petsmart equisicat stuff tomorrow, ill use it in my next cooler because the wallyworld MIMI stuff was jsut too small and dusty. But at least i got the nylons cheap 4 bags for KL for .33 is AOK in my book. Thats even cheaper than the $1 bags for the fish. Im just waiting for someone to engineer a use in the herf world for another pet product. we are using cat litter and fish bags... whats next? a doggy toy that doubles as an ashtray? or maybe a cigar clip? or...:clock:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

TXsmoker said:


> Active/passive system. Kitty litter in bags/boxes/whatever placed randomly around the walk-in to keep humidity even, and an electronic humidifier or some sort to charge the kl and take care of the random in and outs of the day. Ive seen them like that with beads, gels, and one that had about 10,000 of the little floral foam humidifiers.
> 
> Ive recomended it to 2 little cigarette store/cigar shops with cabinet humi's in my area. One laughed, the other listened. Now i know I can smoke anything I get from him asap.


Good man Tex spread the word!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



watchdog1977 said:


> Howdy, I am new to the forums (other than trolling) and wanted to use my first post to thank Tony and the rest of the members for all the helpful knowledge and insight. I was starting to set up a 80qt coleman and was looking at buying $60 worth of beads when I came across several posts about KL. I finally found this thread and read through about 2000 posts. Figured id give it a shot. I bought some of the MIMI LITTER at wal-mart (and yes it is quite dusty but works) and then bought some cheap pantyhose as well. LOL they came in the little plastic bubbles like you get toys in from the quarter machines. .33 each for 1 pair and i got 2 bags out of each stocking. I put about 2.5 lbs of litter in the cooler with about 1.5 lbs moistened and the other lb dry, I kept some extra bags out just in case i needed them for rh levelling i could drop another dry bag in to lower it or spritz to raise. Ive been sitting at 66% for 2 days now. Now just waiting for my empties to arrive so I can season them in my coleman before dropping my overflow in. I ran outta space and was storing in tupperware with rectangle credo's but it was too moist. tell me i cant ruin them by being too moist (prays) not that i have any really valuable sticks, I think the highest value I have is my Tony Soprano CAO. Anyway thanks again for all the knowledge and *KITTY LITTER ROCKS!!!!!!!!!!!*


Glad to be of service you are very welcome!



TexAzTim said:


> Considering I technically got two of the big jugs for free, that sounds like a great idea! Check out Petsmart's rebate offer for this stuff. Buy $25 worth of Exquisicat and get a $25 Petsmart gift card via mail in rebat. Its really only good if you have pets but since we buy all our dog food there it was perfect for me. Especially since I already had a bunch of Boveda packets in my cart at CI.


Can't beat that with a baseball bat!!!!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

gahdzila said:


> I'm just guessing here, but I would think that an active setup would be pretty much mandatory for a walk-in that customers are in and out of all day, especially since there's likely to be at least several goobers leave the door open.





nealw6971 said:


> That's actually a really good point, but in my head, I was thinking of the only B&M we have here which uses the cabinet style humidors. But then there's always the issue of opening and closing a lot by customers.


Actually if you troll through this thread. There is a post on here by someone. Who made a huge walk in humidor in their house! They keep the R/H stable with randomly placed Bus Boxes. Like restaurants use for dirty dishes. Full of KITTY LITTER Granted it does not see the in and out of a B&M but it is feasible. The guy posted pictures and it looks like a winner!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

_Up here in the north east we or rather i and many i know. Run dry Kitty Litter 10 month's out of the year. My humidor sits rock solid ay 60-63% R/h just where i like it. No matter how many people are over how many times its open how high the R/H is. The best Hydrating media in the world IMHO. It does exactly what you want it to. And it costs close to nothing. No salts to worry about washing away like beads at $40 a lb! No mold to worry about like Gel at $10 a jar. When it turns brown or smells funky from the ammonia fresh cigars give off just throw it away and re fill at $1 a pound its a no brainier. Try bringing yourself to throw out beads cause they smell like ammonia at that price people hold on to them forever. And quite frankly their cigars and noses suffer! I was speaking to my good friend Gary about this. The terrible smells in his humidor's are gone since he switched over to Kitty Litter. Its science really Silica is Silica plain and simple. High Density Low Density its all really a bunch of double talk. I have yet to see anyone be able to prove to me scientifically. That anything works better than Kitty Litter!
eace:eace:eace:eace:eace:
_


----------



## Cigary

TonyBrooklyn said:


> _Up here in the north east we or rather i and many i know. Run dry Kitty Litter 10 month's out of the year. My humidor sits rock solid ay 60-63% R/h just where i like it. No matter how many people are over how many times its open how high the R/H is. The best Hydrating media in the world IMHO. It does exactly what you want it to. And it costs close to nothing. No salts to worry about washing away like beads at $40 a lb! No mold to worry about like Gel at $10 a jar. When it turns brown or smells funky from the ammonia fresh cigars give off just throw it away and re fill at $1 a pound its a no brainier. Try bringing yourself to throw out beads cause they smell like ammonia at that price people hold on to them forever. And quite frankly their cigars and noses suffer! I was speaking to my good friend Gary about this. The terrible smells in his humidor's are gone since he switched over to Kitty Litter. Its science really Silica is Silica plain and simple. High Density Low Density its all really a bunch of double talk. I have yet to see anyone be able to prove to me scientifically. That anything works better than Kitty Litter!
> eace:eace:eace:eace:eace:
> _


It ain't bragging if it works. I think what gives Tony a lot of pleasure is seeing those who try this media and when it works for them it was worth all of the pain and time to educate any of us who are willing to try it. Those who know the benefits are firm believers not because of what Tony or I would tell you...it's because it works. I've used every kind of RH media there is and for the first time I am worry free about what I use. I enjoyed using beads when I first bought them and they worked pretty well but over time I started noticing a particular smell...I buy/bought a lot of cigars in the past and store them for quite awhile and what started to disturb me was that the ammonia that would come off the 'new' cigars would be held in the beads. It wasn't overpowering at the start but over time ( 2 years ) I could really sense the build up and the musky odor of the beads..some were turning a light brown.

I am meticulous about my cigars and everything about them...I never soaked the beads but only sprayed DW over them and always at the 3/4 point of ensuring that they were never saturated. The biggest reason I switched over was because of my curiosity over KL and what Tony had been preaching about for so long...I started with one humidor. Over night it worked..I tried another humidor...again, overnight it worked. I have 17 humidors and every single one of them is right on the money and I don't have to recharge them like I did beads.

The moral here...this is or never was an agenda for anybody to steer others away from Beads but rather to educate those who were looking for ways to keep their cigars in a stable and inexpensive environment. Some have taken the POV that by letting others know about the virtues of KL that it has stirred negative debate...I find that ridiculous because it never was an agenda to reshape or reform the Cigar World to stop using Beads...but rather to let others know there are other choices and in a hobby where things can get expensive in a hurry this was something that fits into our budgets. Had Tony or others kept this hidden from BOTL like myself and others what would that say about him? Selfish..self serving...indifferent and not willing to share something that could really make a difference? I appreciate his willingness to keep on sharing what he knows and I've learned a lot from Tony and when people like him step up to the plate and enable the rest of us to benefit from his knowledge and experience...it's a win win.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cigary said:


> It ain't bragging if it works. I think what gives Tony a lot of pleasure is seeing those who try this media and when it works for them it was worth all of the pain and time to educate any of us who are willing to try it. Those who know the benefits are firm believers not because of what Tony or I would tell you...it's because it works. I've used every kind of RH media there is and for the first time I am worry free about what I use. I enjoyed using beads when I first bought them and they worked pretty well but over time I started noticing a particular smell...I buy/bought a lot of cigars in the past and store them for quite awhile and what started to disturb me was that the ammonia that would come off the 'new' cigars would be held in the beads. It wasn't overpowering at the start but over time ( 2 years ) I could really sense the build up and the musky odor of the beads..some were turning a light brown.
> 
> I am meticulous about my cigars and everything about them...I never soaked the beads but only sprayed DW over them and always at the 3/4 point of ensuring that they were never saturated. The biggest reason I switched over was because of my curiosity over KL and what Tony had been preaching about for so long...I started with one humidor. Over night it worked..I tried another humidor...again, overnight it worked. I have 17 humidors and every single one of them is right on the money and I don't have to recharge them like I did beads.
> 
> The moral here...this is or never was an agenda for anybody to steer others away from Beads but rather to educate those who were looking for ways to keep their cigars in a stable and inexpensive environment. Some have taken the POV that by letting others know about the virtues of KL that it has stirred negative debate...I find that ridiculous because it never was an agenda to reshape or reform the Cigar World to stop using Beads...but rather to let others know there are other choices and in a hobby where things can get expensive in a hurry this was something that fits into our budgets. Had Tony or others kept this hidden from BOTL like myself and others what would that say about him? Selfish..self serving...indifferent and not willing to share something that could really make a difference? I appreciate his willingness to keep on sharing what he knows and I've learned a lot from Tony and when people like him step up to the plate and enable the rest of us to benefit from his knowledge and experience...it's a win win.


Thanks for the kind words Gary a pleasure to call you my friend! And as usual you are right! The pleasure i get when someone posts their success with Kitty Litter is a tremendous gratification. :yo:


----------



## cleanerPA

Hey Tony-
I just wanted to say thanks- your research paid off greatly and you've saved me a ton of money.

I was going to buy heartfelt beads, which cost quite a lot- by using Exquisicat, I'm getting something like 16x the amount for the same price.

My humidor is holding at 70% at 65F, probably a bit on the high side, mainly because I think I might have overhumidified the KL a tad- sprayed with distilled H2O.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

:rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon:


----------



## watchdog1977

I think i may have to add a bit more dry to mine, sitting at 70/70 but seeing as how im in a dry climate it might be alright there. Before coming to puff i was under the impression that 70/70 was the ideal setting, but i hear most people on here running at 60-65 RH and high 60s temp. Why the difference?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

watchdog1977 said:


> I think i may have to add a bit more dry to mine, sitting at 70/70 but seeing as how im in a dry climate it might be alright there. Before coming to puff i was under the impression that 70/70 was the ideal setting, but i hear most people on here running at 60-65 RH and high 60s temp. Why the difference?


Cubans smoke better at the 60% R/H range! Even most not all Non Cubans are better at 65%. I don't worry about temps as i freeze everything. As long as the temp/ R/H remains constant no big swings all is fine!


----------



## nealw6971

*The Kitty Litter Commandments*

And so it came to pass that Brother TonyBrooklyn went upon Mount Brooklyner, the tallest of the mountains in his borough, and God spake all these words saying:

I am the LORD thy God, which have brought thee out of the land of foul smelling cigarettes, out of the house of nicotine bondage and into the love and camaraderie of thy BOTL's. These, I bestow upon thee, the ten commandments of Kitty Litter.

1 - Thou shalt use silicate crystals, for silicate doth indeed keep RH between 60-70%.

2 - Thou shalt not use scented Kitty Litter, for that fouleth thy cigars greatly.

3 - Thou shalt use thy wife's or girlfriend's nylons, with her permission, to contain thy Kitty Litter, or mesh fish filter bags from thine local pet store.

4 - Thou shalt use distilled water!

5 - Thou shalt spray thy Kitty Litter with distilled water until desired RH is reached.

6 - Thou shalt use thy Kitty Litter in humidors, coolidors, wine-a-doors, and tupperdoors and your RH shall be stable.

7 - Thou shalt spread the doctrine of Kitty Litter freely among thy brothers so that they might save money and spend it on more premium sticks.

8 - Thou shalt post pictures of thy Kitty Litter set-up on Puff.com and other forums, though ye may be persecuted greatly by other BOTLs, thou shalt persevere and thy RH shall remain stable.

9 - Thou shalt use KL set-ups equally among CC and NC, for all leafs are from My bounty and deserveth stable RH.

10 - Thou shalt not covet thy neighbor's Kitty Litter, but if thou hast 8 lbs of it, ye shalt share it amongst your brethren in their times of great need.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Damn if that's not a bump worthy post i don't know what is! I shall beat you senseless after 7 P.M when my new allotment of bumps arrive!!!!!!
:hail::hail::hail::hail::hail:
Thank you my brother for the Kitty Litter commandments!
:angel::angel::angel::angel::angel:
All kidding aside i hope God appreciates our sense of humor!
:dunno::dunno::dunno:


----------



## nealw6971

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Damn if that's not a bump worthy post i don't know what is! I shall beat you senseless after 7 P.M when my new allotment of bumps arrive!!!!!!
> :hail::hail::hail::hail::hail:
> Thank you my brother for the Kitty Litter commandments!
> :angel::angel::angel::angel::angel:
> All kidding aside i hope God appreciates our sense of humor!


I was brought up to believe that God has a great sense of humor... I mean, I look at Tash's avatar and see that damn monkey and I laugh everytime and I think... Man, God must really have a great sense of humor to create something that looks that damn funny!

Glad you appreciate the commandments. I just kind of thought you deserved some divine credit for the wisdom you have imparted, not only about KL, but also about cigars in general. Thanks for all you do here on Puff, brother.


----------



## watchdog1977

I dont know about cubans, maybe one day Ill get south of the border, but the 68-70 range doesnt seem bad for all my NC sticks. Im down to 68 but will try to get my cooler a little bit lower.



TonyBrooklyn said:


> Cubans smoke better at the 60% R/H range! Even most not all Non Cubans are better at 65%. I don't worry about temps as i freeze everything. As long as the temp/ R/H remains constant no big swings all is fine!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

nealw6971 said:


> I was brought up to believe that God has a great sense of humor... I mean, I look at Tash's avatar and see that damn monkey and I laugh everytime and I think... Man, God must really have a great sense of humor to create something that looks that damn funny!
> 
> Glad you appreciate the commandments. I just kind of thought you deserved some divine credit for the wisdom you have imparted, not only about KL, but also about cigars in general. Thanks for all you do here on Puff, brother.


_
Thanks for the kind words! It's people like you that make it all worth while!_



watchdog1977 said:


> I dont know about cubans, maybe one day Ill get south of the border, but the 68-70 range doesnt seem bad for all my NC sticks. Im down to 68 but will try to get my cooler a little bit lower.


_Don't do anything because i said so in the end you must be happy and you are your best source of what works or does not work for you! If your cigars are not tight on the draw and you are not relighting no sour bitter or tanic tastes no overpowering smell of ammonia! Then everything is just fine where it is!_


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

nealw6971 said:


> *The Kitty Litter Commandments*
> 
> And so it came to pass that Brother TonyBrooklyn went upon Mount Brooklyner, the tallest of the mountains in his borough, and God spake all these words saying:
> 
> I am the LORD thy God, which have brought thee out of the land of foul smelling cigarettes, out of the house of nicotine bondage and into the love and camaraderie of thy BOTL's. These, I bestow upon thee, the ten commandments of Kitty Litter.
> 
> 1 - Thou shalt use silicate crystals, for silicate doth indeed keep RH between 60-70%.
> 
> 2 - Thou shalt not use scented Kitty Litter, for that fouleth thy cigars greatly.
> 
> 3 - Thou shalt use thy wife's or girlfriend's nylons, with her permission, to contain thy Kitty Litter, or mesh fish filter bags from thine local pet store.
> 
> 4 - Thou shalt use distilled water!
> 
> 5 - Thou shalt spray thy Kitty Litter with distilled water until desired RH is reached.
> 
> 6 - Thou shalt use thy Kitty Litter in humidors, coolidors, wine-a-doors, and tupperdoors and your RH shall be stable.
> 
> 7 - Thou shalt spread the doctrine of Kitty Litter freely among thy brothers so that they might save money and spend it on more premium sticks.
> 
> 8 - Thou shalt post pictures of thy Kitty Litter set-up on Puff.com and other forums, though ye may be persecuted greatly by other BOTLs, thou shalt persevere and thy RH shall remain stable.
> 
> 9 - Thou shalt use KL set-ups equally among CC and NC, for all leafs are from My bounty and deserveth stable RH.
> 
> 10 - Thou shalt not covet thy neighbor's Kitty Litter, but if thou hast 8 lbs of it, ye shalt share it amongst your brethren in their times of great need.


Take that Kitty Litter Convert!!!!!!!!!!!!!LOL!
:bump2::bump2::bump2::bump2::bump2:


----------



## falconman515

^^^ amen brothers of the leaf!!! ^^^


----------



## crburchett

:amen: :smoke2:


----------



## FRANK THE TANK

You should have seen the look on my buddies face (who also recently got into smoking premium cigars) when I told him I was gonna use KL in my humidor. I tried to steer him towards using KL, I gave him the link to this thread and everything. But after seasoning his humi for one day he proceeded to fill both of his round humidifiers that came with the humi with tap water. I wasn't being pushy or preachy just telling him what I was gonna do and offering friendly advice. Oh well, maybe he will come over to the darkside after his humi and/or his cigars get mold on them.


----------



## Cigary

FRANK THE TANK said:


> You should have seen the look on my buddies face (who also recently got into smoking premium cigars) when I told him I was gonna use KL in my humidor. I tried to steer him towards using KL, I gave him the link to this thread and everything. But after seasoning his humi for one day he proceeded to fill both of his round humidifiers that came with the humi with tap water. I wasn't being pushy or preachy just telling him what I was gonna do and offering friendly advice. Oh well, maybe he will come over to the darkside after his humi and/or his cigars get mold on them.


Therein lies the dilemma when trying to educate others about "other" means of humidification media. When trying to tell others about things that will help some tend to just get lost in their own idea and all you can do is scratch your head and watch them use "shyte" media which will eventually ruin things. When trying to help others just remember...it's their choice to accept or deny and then walk away.


----------



## nealw6971

Cigary said:


> Therein lies the dilemma when trying to educate others about "other" means of humidification media. When trying to tell others about things that will help some tend to just get lost in their own idea and all you can do is scratch your head and watch them use "shyte" media which will eventually ruin things. When trying to help others just remember...it's their choice to accept or deny and then walk away.


+1 Gary... well said.


----------



## FRANK THE TANK

I just hope he doesn't lose hundreds of dollars in cigars before he learns. He is having trouble with his rh fluctuating up and down (mostly up, which is weird cuz he live in hell...ha) every few days. My girlfriend kinda gave me a funny look too, but she knows I do my research first before I try something new. Plus she was happy that I wasn't going to be spending all that money for the beads. I bought everything to season my humidor with the money I was going to spend on beads.


----------



## nealw6971

FRANK THE TANK said:


> I just hope he doesn't lose hundreds of dollars in cigars before he learns. *He is having trouble with his rh fluctuating up and down (mostly up, which is weird cuz he live in hell...ha)* every few days. My girlfriend kinda gave me a funny look too, but she knows I do my research first before I try something new. Plus she was happy that I wasn't going to be spending all that money for the beads. I bought everything to season my humidor with the money I was going to spend on beads.


and What Gary Said: Therein lies the dilemma when trying to educate others about "other" means of humidification media. When trying to tell others about things that will help some tend to just get lost in their own idea and all you can do is scratch your head and watch them use "shyte" media which will eventually ruin things. When trying to help others just remember...it's their choice to accept or deny and then walk away.

Commandment #8:

8 - Thou shalt post pictures of thy Kitty Litter set-up on Puff.com and other forums, though *ye may be persecuted greatly by other BOTLs, thou shalt persevere and thy RH shall remain stable.*


----------



## Josh Lucky 13

You can lead someone to the pet isle but you can't make them buy it for their humidors.


Kind of reminds me of Garys quote about a mind and a parachute


----------



## Cigary

Josh Lucky 13 said:


> You can lead someone to the pet isle but you can't make them buy it for their humidors.
> 
> Kind of reminds me of Garys quote about a mind and a parachute


Thx Josh...that saying has been around the block a few times but is still appropriate and decided to put it out as a signature again. Thx for the reminder.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cigary said:


> Thx Josh...that saying has been around the block a few times but is still appropriate and decided to put it out as a signature again. Thx for the reminder.


I like your signature Gary truer words were never spoken!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cigary

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I like your signature Gary truer words were never spoken!!!!!!!!!!!!


Thx brother man...Ive been spreading your fame around the country for this Thread....you are the MAN and helping out more people than you even know about. I'm on a forum where people are literally dying to know more about the merits of KL and I am telling them about you...you are gonna be one famous MoFo and so far people are saying the same things as here...they are amazed at how fast and great it works. Some have been unable to control their RH all summer...one guy said he put it in his yesterday and now its where he's always wanted it and he's wrestled with this issue for a long time. His was at 78 and he was in a panic...one day later it's at 70 and he wants it at 67% so he said he gave it 2 sprays and in 2 hours it was at 68...he's a firm disciple now as well as others who said they are converting. Their biggest hurdle .....was getting over the name..Kitty Litter...once you get past the name it's all downhill and so far after posting your method here Tony...I count 10 people who are making the change in as little as 2 days where I posted.

Thanks again for not giving up and staying the course where so many people really are saving a ton of money...it would have been easy to give up because of the flack you have taken...we all owe you a debt of gratitude and you already know how I am going to pay that debt..don't you my sailing brother? lol


----------



## Perfecto Dave

I can't keep the cats out of my humi?
:-|


----------



## rjacobs

I just joined the site today and did this setup yesterday. So far so good(although my built in hygrometer sucks, getting a digital next week when my B&M gets them in). I told the owner of my local shop about this today when I was in there and he looked at me in dis-belief. I am bringing him a setup next week for him to try out(seeing as I have enough KL to last FOREVER-or at least a long time).


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cigary said:


> Thx brother man...Ive been spreading your fame around the country for this Thread....you are the MAN and helping out more people than you even know about. I'm on a forum where people are literally dying to know more about the merits of KL and I am telling them about you...you are gonna be one famous MoFo and so far people are saying the same things as here...they are amazed at how fast and great it works. Some have been unable to control their RH all summer...one guy said he put it in his yesterday and now its where he's always wanted it and he's wrestled with this issue for a long time. His was at 78 and he was in a panic...one day later it's at 70 and he wants it at 67% so he said he gave it 2 sprays and in 2 hours it was at 68...he's a firm disciple now as well as others who said they are converting. Their biggest hurdle .....was getting over the name..Kitty Litter...once you get past the name it's all downhill and so far after posting your method here Tony...I count 10 people who are making the change in as little as 2 days where I posted.
> 
> Thanks again for not giving up and staying the course where so many people really are saving a ton of money...it would have been easy to give up because of the flack you have taken...we all owe you a debt of gratitude and you already know how I am going to pay that debt..don't you my sailing brother? lol


_Sail we shall my brother smoking fine Cuban Cigars in the salt air! Hell i am even going to bring a travel humidor! Filled with Cuban Cigars and Kitty Litter!!!!!!!_:tea::tea::tea:


----------



## Zogg

rjacobs said:


> I just joined the site today and did this setup yesterday. So far so good(although my built in hygrometer sucks, getting a digital next week when my B&M gets them in). I told the owner of my local shop about this today when I was in there and he looked at me in dis-belief. I am bringing him a setup next week for him to try out(seeing as I have enough KL to last FOREVER-or at least a long time).


Some built in hygros are as much as 30% off, so definitely get that digital one! analogues just cant be trusted!


----------



## crburchett

I haven't seen anyone post the following recently:

*KITTY LITTER ROCKS!!!! * :rockon: :rockon:

One humi sitting at 64% & the other at 66%...before KL they were always over 70%.


----------



## Who Killed Thursby?

In my old humidors, I had anywhere from 74-76% the last few months.

Now, in my coolidor, it's been holding a steady 66% for weeks!

*KITTY LITTER ROCKS!*


----------



## chef-zorba

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I think you should take the money you all saved! By using Kitty Litter
> at $1 a LB vs beads at $40 a LB! And buy yourself anything you want Cigars booze Women its all off the hook!!!!!!!!!!!!! You know why???????????????
> Cause KITTY LITTER ROCKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


Cigars, booze, women, its all off the hook!!!!!.....LOL :biglaugh: Face hurts from laughing. Could here that line in some sitcom with Charlie Sheen!


----------



## chef-zorba

Went into the local shop today and asked the owner if he has ever heard of KL inside a humidor. In the thickest and most confused Armenian/Greek accent you can think of responds: "Vaht, keety littar? EEnside uh humuhdoor? Vaht de hell kind of seegahr I sell to you???" turns to a couple regulars: "dees guy, I tink he is crazy" :biggrin: I was enlighted today of KL. He will be soon enough


----------



## rjacobs

What kind of spray bottles are you guys using for the DW? I couldnt find a spray bottle(except a giant kitchen cleaner type that held like a liter) so I got a small bottle that only puts drops out(like a small travel shampoo bottle). My RH has dropped considerably, but I also went from an empty humidor to a full humidor(honestly probably too full). I tried adding more water(not much), but it didnt seem to do anything.


----------



## usrower321

rjacobs said:


> What kind of spray bottles are you guys using for the DW? I couldnt find a spray bottle(except a giant kitchen cleaner type that held like a liter) so I got a small bottle that only puts drops out(like a small travel shampoo bottle). My RH has dropped considerably, but I also went from an empty humidor to a full humidor(honestly probably too full). I tried adding more water(not much), but it didnt seem to do anything.


You should be able to find one at your local pharmacy (cvs, walgreens, happy harry's) in I think the cosmetics, hair care, or sponge/louffe aisle :ask:. Sometimes they have them on a stand or end cap to an aisle, but they're usually just different colored transparent 10ish ounce spray bottles.


----------



## rjacobs

usrower321 said:


> You should be able to find one at your local pharmacy (cvs, walgreens, happy harry's) in I think the cosmetics, hair care, or sponge/louffe aisle :ask:. Sometimes they have them on a stand or end cap to an aisle, but they're usually just different colored transparent 10ish ounce spray bottles.


I will have to check a walgreens. I looked all over walmart for something like that and really couldnt find anything but the giant cleaner type spray bottles. Im sure walmart has something like this, but I didnt want to spend like 5 hours looking and the girl I asked had no clue.

I just feel that with this bottle I got I may be washing the salts off the KL which from what I am reading causes them to not really work at all or as good, which is a bad thing.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

rjacobs said:


> What kind of spray bottles are you guys using for the DW? I couldnt find a spray bottle(except a giant kitchen cleaner type that held like a liter) so I got a small bottle that only puts drops out(like a small travel shampoo bottle). My RH has dropped considerably, but I also went from an empty humidor to a full humidor(honestly probably too full). I tried adding more water(not much), but it didnt seem to do anything.


$1 store has them as well as Wal Mart too!


----------



## rjacobs

TonyBrooklyn said:


> $1 store has them as well as Wal Mart too!


couldnt find any small ones at walmart. Ill check dollar store(think I got a dollar general around here somewhere) and walgreens.

So its bad to wash the salts off the KL right?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

rjacobs said:


> couldnt find any small ones at walmart. Ill check dollar store(think I got a dollar general around here somewhere) and walgreens.
> 
> So its bad to wash the salts off the KL right?


There are no salts in Kitty Litter only in beads!!!!!!!!


----------



## rjacobs

TonyBrooklyn said:


> There are no salts in Kitty Litter only in beads!!!!!!!!


OK thanks. Just felt like something a little salty was coming off of them but might have just been my imagination.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

rjacobs said:


> OK thanks. Just felt like something a little salty was coming off of them but might have just been my imagination.


That's silica dust the cheaper the litter the more dust there is IMHO! But it all works the same!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FRANK THE TANK

rjacobs said:


> I will have to check a walgreens. I looked all over walmart for something like that and really couldnt find anything but the giant cleaner type spray bottles. Im sure walmart has something like this, but I didnt want to spend like 5 hours looking and the girl I asked had no clue.
> 
> I just feel that with this bottle I got I may be washing the salts off the KL which from what I am reading causes them to not really work at all or as good, which is a bad thing.


I found my spray bottle at Walmart in the section where they keep the irons and ironing boards, its a little bigger than I wanted, but it has a few different spray settings. I got it for less than $1.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

I saw small 8 once spray bottles in 3 colors but like transparent in Sears today they were $1.49 each!:thumb:


----------



## asmartbull

Just a quick note...
I swapped out my KL last night. The rh was 67
This am 58......
I put the old KL in the freezer to let it pull the rh out....many use an oven...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Who would have thought when we started doing this. We would be freezing cigars freezing Kitty Litter. In an insane world it is the sanest choice!
:thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## Cigary

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I saw small 8 once spray bottles in 3 colors but like transparent in Sears today they were $1.49 each!:thumb:


WallyMart or Dollar Stores practically give them away.


----------



## HectorL

Im usually out of town for 2-4 days a week and I love coming home to see my humi reading a perfect (for me) 64 degrees EVERYTIME because KITTY LITTER ROCKS!!!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

r.j. zaps said:


> Im usually out of town for 2-4 days a week and I love coming home to see my humi reading a perfect (for me) 64 degrees EVERYTIME because KITTY LITTER ROCKS!!!


I have been getting down to my house in Brooklyn only once or twice a month over the past 6 months! Every-time i open the lid there she is sitting pretty at 61% R/H! You bet KITTY LITTER ROCKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:smoke::smoke::smoke::smoke::smoke:


----------



## falconman515

*Hey Tony!!!*

Got a quick question....

I got my new 28 bottle up and running and I was gonna put a bowl of KL at the bottom but I have a cedar cigar box about the same size as the tupperware bowl that I would like to put the KL in since you can see it at the bottom and the cedar box would just look nicer than a cheap clear plastic bowl.

Is this ok to do with KL? Will the cedar absorb to much moisture from the KL? Just want to know if there are any pros or cons to doing this?

Thanks bro!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

falconman515 said:


> *Hey Tony!!!*
> 
> Got a quick question....
> 
> I got my new 28 bottle up and running and I was gonna put a bowl of KL at the bottom but I have a cedar cigar box about the same size as the tupperware bowl that I would like to put the KL in since you can see it at the bottom and the cedar box would just look nicer than a cheap clear plastic bowl.
> 
> Is this ok to do with KL? Will the cedar absorb to much moisture from the KL? Just want to know if there are any pros or cons to doing this?
> 
> Thanks bro!


Most people plug the drain so that the condensation drips into a shallow pan filled with litter that pretty much covers the whole bottom. Shallow takes up less space and spreads the litter out for greater surface area! But try your idea and let us know how it works. If it doesn't no big deal at a buck a pound!


----------



## falconman515

How much does Kitty Litter soak up water / moisture ???

In my NewAir 28 cooler I have s a little bit of condensation coming off the thermo unit and I have electrical tape over the hole.... theres not much build up it seems like I was thinking ... how much moisture does KL soak up?

Could I put like a small cap full of KL in the little section where the drain was at over the electrical tape to soak up the condensation? Or would the KL not continue soaking it up and it would just overflow and then KL would start falling out due to a large puddle of water with KL in it?

Just brainstorming here since there isnt much condensation and I dont see the yet to re-route it in anyway.

Here is a pic of Casey Joes's Newair .... I knew he posted it before so it saves me from having to take the pic myself of mine.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

I like this answer best!

Originally Posted by *Herf N Turf*  
_Most definitely plug the drain hole. If you don't you're losing the moisture YOU'RE putting inside in order to humidify the cigars. The water's not appearing magically (unless you're opening and closing a lot in a very humid environment), but rather condensing from the air inside the humidor. If you're getting "huge pools" from such a small cooler, you've likely got too much water in there to begin with.

As far as what to do with the water, most seem to drain it back into the media (beads/litter) on the bottom of the cooler. It appears to me that Casy has enough litter in there that it's able to resorb the moisture without pooling. Others rig a length of plastic tubing and route it into a tupperware container with beads/litter on the bottom. This works brilliantly, since moist air rises and you need more charged media on the bottom than the top.

As stated, fans are really a matter of preference and depend upon how effective the fan that's already inside. A lot of guys have installed a couple of computer fans that are typically run off an old phone charger. There are various ways of mounting them (mostly onto wood sections) in order to keep them off the surface for better circulation. Most do this in order to equalize the humidity throughout the cooler, which becomes more difficult the more full the cooler becomes. Fans also help reduce condensation by keeping moist air from collecting around the cooling plate.

Another way to mitigate condensation is to better regulate temperature. By installing a Ranco, or Johnson Controls, outboard temp controller, you can keep the cooler within about 2*, rather than more violent swings allowed by the OEM thermostat.

Hope this helps._


----------



## JumboJoseph

Quick ? with KL set-up in my 125 ct humidor. where my humidafier goes it is in the bottom of the humidor right in the middle where that crapy green foam thing went. I was wonder 1) 1/2 lbs of KL in a mess bag would be good for it, sometimes humid in the house i live in Mass, far west end.? Or since that green foam holder has 2 metal screens in it can i just fill that bad boy up with KL and put it back in the bottom middle? was going to go with boveda, but they add up after awhile. Cause i am not home 2-3 days a week.... Any info you can provide with me with be awesome.


----------



## nealw6971

JumboJoseph said:


> Quick ? with KL set-up in my 125 ct humidor. where my humidafier goes it is in the bottom of the humidor right in the middle where that crapy green foam thing went. I was wonder 1) 1/2 lbs of KL in a mess bag would be good for it, sometimes humid in the house i live in Mass, far west end.? Or since that green foam holder has 2 metal screens in it can i just fill that bad boy up with KL and put it back in the bottom middle? was going to go with boveda, but they add up after awhile. Cause i am not home 2-3 days a week.... Any info you can provide with me with be awesome.


I just took the green flower foam out of my hockey pucks, filled them with KL and a few drops of distilled h2o and went from there for each of my small humis. My cooli has two square plastic containers in them full of KL that I misted down with distilled h2o. It's held steady at 66% for two-weeks now. I would imagine my humis will be the same, but I think I'm going to adjust one to about 63% for my cigars that smell like a barnyard.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

JumboJoseph said:


> Quick ? with KL set-up in my 125 ct humidor. where my humidafier goes it is in the bottom of the humidor right in the middle where that crapy green foam thing went. I was wonder 1) 1/2 lbs of KL in a mess bag would be good for it, sometimes humid in the house i live in Mass, far west end.? Or since that green foam holder has 2 metal screens in it can i just fill that bad boy up with KL and put it back in the bottom middle? was going to go with boveda, but they add up after awhile. Cause i am not home 2-3 days a week.... Any info you can provide with me with be awesome.


I run about 8 oz in 300 count humidor and about 12 oz in a 500 count footlocker! Keeps me at 60-63% all summer long! If the R/H goes up after a couple of months i toss it and start fresh. You can dry it in the freezer or low oven just like beads!


----------



## JumboJoseph

so about 3.5-4 oz for my 125 ct humi then i like to try and keep it around 64% i think


----------



## 68 Lotus

KL *Humidor*, KL *Lock-a-Dor*, KL *Tupperdor,* and Now!! :woohoo:

*KL test Seasoning!!* :whoo:

:ss


----------



## Cigary

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I run about 8 oz in 300 count humidor and about 12 oz in a 500 count footlocker! Keeps me at 60-63% all summer long! If the R/H goes up after a couple of months i toss it and start fresh. You can dry it in the freezer or low oven just like beads!


We're pretty close to how much we use here Tony...mine are pretty close within an ounce or two as to what you use. I never thought I could 'set my watch' to this stuff but it's uncanny how well it works. I can see why you preach so much about it as I have been doing the same lately on several forums....guess what? They are loving it and are greatful for me passing on the same info you have given so freely here. Your name and legend will be around for a long long time. lol I'd give you more RG but once again it says I've given you too much which is absurd...for what you've done in helping so many others your RG should be around 50,000.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cigary said:


> We're pretty close to how much we use here Tony...mine are pretty close within an ounce or two as to what you use. I never thought I could 'set my watch' to this stuff but it's uncanny how well it works. I can see why you preach so much about it as I have been doing the same lately on several forums....guess what? They are loving it and are greatful for me passing on the same info you have given so freely here. Your name and legend will be around for a long long time. lol I'd give you more RG but once again it says I've given you too much which is absurd...for what you've done in helping so many others your RG should be around 50,000.


Thanks for your kind words my friend! Also for spreading the word and sharing the knowledge. "Those who pay it forward in life shall always be blessed"


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

The R/H has been brutal past week August humidity!
Woke up this morning humidors are at 65%.
Swapped them out at 5 a.m they are all sitting at 59% now damn that was fast!
_KITTY LITTER ROCKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!_
:nod::nod::nod::nod::nod:


----------



## Nubbin

Ok, so after reading this entire thread (thanks Tony!), it is now official, I am using KL in both my small humidors!

It works as well as all of these posts claim it does...incredible.

I am a believer and yes, kitty litter *does* rock!!

:smoke::smoke::smoke:


----------



## JumboJoseph

Wawondering with KL, how does one go about lower and rasing the RH? Lower it, take out KL? To raise it add more water?


----------



## falconman515

Nubbin said:


> I am a believer and yes, kitty litter *does* rock!!
> 
> :smoke::smoke::smoke:


I see a bumb in RG coming !!!! :grouphug:


----------



## falconman515

JumboJoseph said:


> Wawondering with KL, how does one go about lower and rasing the RH? Lower it, take out KL? To raise it add more water?


If the Rh needs to be lower you need dryer KL so in turn add more dry.

To get more Rh yes add DW with less dry.

I think I am correct on this statement but Tony is the one that knows the most on this... I would wait for his answer.

Now I am questioning myself... :???:


----------



## Cigary

falconman515 said:


> If the Rh needs to be lower you need dryer KL so in turn add more dry.
> 
> To get more Rh yes add DW with less dry.
> 
> I think I am correct on this statement but Tony is the one that knows the most on this... I would wait for his answer.
> 
> Now I am questioning myself... :???:


That's how I 'do's it' and I've found that for each spritz of DW equals about 1% of increased RH. Your mileage may vary but once you get the ratio of how much of an increase in RH you get with each spray...it's so easy to keep RH where you need it.


----------



## JumboJoseph

Thanks for the info, at 1st i just poored some in but been over 24 hrs and got my cigars in there and doing good :smoke: holding at 65% rh


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

falconman515 said:


> If the Rh needs to be lower you need dryer KL so in turn add more dry.
> 
> To get more Rh yes add DW with less dry.
> 
> I think I am correct on this statement but Tony is the one that knows the most on this... I would wait for his answer.
> 
> Now I am questioning myself... :???:





Cigary said:


> That's how I 'do's it' and I've found that for each spritz of DW equals about 1% of increased RH. Your mileage may vary but once you get the ratio of how much of an increase in RH you get with each spray...it's so easy to keep RH where you need it.


These two guys know there stuff!
Could not have said it better thanks gentlemen!


----------



## gasdocok

Ok, so this is slightly off topic but still related to KL.

Has anyone ever tried to dry out a cell phone with the stuff? If so, how'd you go about it?

I only ask because it seems it would be somewhat helpful at this particular point in time.

Thanks!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

gasdocok said:


> Ok, so this is slightly off topic but still related to KL.
> 
> Has anyone ever tried to dry out a cell phone with the stuff? If so, how'd you go about it?
> 
> I only ask because it seems it would be somewhat helpful at this particular point in time.
> 
> Thanks!


I would use a hair dryer you got a 50 50 chance!


----------



## Cigary

gasdocok said:


> Ok, so this is slightly off topic but still related to KL.
> 
> Has anyone ever tried to dry out a cell phone with the stuff? If so, how'd you go about it?
> 
> I only ask because it seems it would be somewhat helpful at this particular point in time.
> 
> Thanks!


If you get your cell phone wet like I have the first thing you want to do is dry it off with whatever is handy...take the SIM card out and remove the batter and dry it off. Find a blow dryer and put it on the lowest setting and start drying off the cell...let it sit for awhile ( hour ) and put everything back together. This has worked for me two times with success.


----------



## gasdocok

well I didn't get my hands on it till I got home. It was my wifes phone that got wet earlier in the day. So I took all the cards and battery out and put it in a tupperware full of KL. it SHOULD pull the moisture out shouldn't it? I know those cell phone repair places use those packets of silica gel to do it.

[/threadjack] :focus:


----------



## xBOBxSAGETx

I just got KL an hour ago. Put a decent amount in an aquarium small-medium filter bag and I'm already at 65%RH hopefully when I wake up it stays there. 

My cigars were previously sitting at 70% how long should I let them sit in the new RH before smoking?


----------



## Cigary

gasdocok said:


> well I didn't get my hands on it till I got home. It was my wifes phone that got wet earlier in the day. So I took all the cards and battery out and put it in a tupperware full of KL. it SHOULD pull the moisture out shouldn't it? I know those cell phone repair places use those packets of silica gel to do it.
> 
> [/threadjack] :focus:


Not to keep the thread from where it was going but I understand the PIA it is when our cells get wet. Putting it in an enclosed container is another good idea...KL or straight silica packs will pull moisture but not as quickly as a blow dryer on low. You'd have to submerge the cell in the silica or dry ice..the thing with a blow dryer is most will put it on high...DON'T do that...lowest setting and at least a foot away or the high heat will ruin it completely. Try to maintain the urge to turn it on...that will short circuit the supply...you need at least 24 hours before powering on. Compressed air is also your 'friend' to get any excess moisture out of the phone. Hope it works tomorrow.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

xBOBxSAGETx said:


> I just got KL an hour ago. Put a decent amount in an aquarium small-medium filter bag and I'm already at 65%RH hopefully when I wake up it stays there.
> 
> My cigars were previously sitting at 70% how long should I let them sit in the new RH before smoking?


Try one in about 7-10 days:rockon:


----------



## h8w8in

OK, I have a quick question. I have a new humidor that is seasoned and no matter what I do, I can not get it below 74% humidity while using one Boveda pack at a 69% rating. This is a new 100 ct humi and my question would be that if I add kittly litter and take out the boveda pack, will this help me get the humidity down. If it will, I am going to stick with the kitty litter for my humidification media and change over my other humidor one I get this one leveled out.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Dry litter maintains a constant R/H of between 59-63% in my time using it!


----------



## Cigary

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Dry litter maintains a constant R/H of between 59-63% in my time using it!


I was chomping at the bit to answer this but like to see Tony poke his head in here and answer these...he's the KL Guru but I'm like one of those kids in the back of the schoolroom waving my hand like crazy because I know the answer, too. Sometimes you just have to let the "Leader" lead and I'm happy to do that. For the humidors I want at 63% I never put one spritz of DW on them and it holds like a rock at 63%.


----------



## gahdzila

h8w8in said:


> OK, I have a quick question. I have a new humidor that is seasoned and no matter what I do, I can not get it below 74% humidity while using one Boveda pack at a 69% rating. This is a new 100 ct humi and my question would be that if I add kittly litter and take out the boveda pack, will this help me get the humidity down. If it will, I am going to stick with the kitty litter for my humidification media and change over my other humidor one I get this one leveled out.


Good plan. Take out the Boveda pack. Add dry litter. Watch your hygrometer over a period of a few days. Add a little water once a day as needed when it gets about 3% below your target, until it gets where you want it.

Good luck!!!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cigary said:


> I was chomping at the bit to answer this but like to see Tony poke his head in here and answer these...he's the KL Guru but I'm like one of those kids in the back of the schoolroom waving my hand like crazy because I know the answer, too. Sometimes you just have to let the "Leader" lead and I'm happy to do that. For the humidors I want at 63% I never put one spritz of DW on them and it holds like a rock at 63%.


Gary is a great Kitty Litter convert! Took a while but we got him! Like me he got passed the whole my cat uses it thing. For me anyways that was the hardest part! I try to keep an eye on the thread. It's nice to know in my absences a great friend like Gary steps up and helps out! :high5:


----------



## Nubbin

Cigary said:


> For the humidors I want at 63% I never put one spritz of DW on them and it holds like a rock at 63%.


Ditto... it's astonishing really!!


----------



## h8w8in

Gary has spread his knowledge on another forum as well and there are many converts there. I am converting now once I get the over humidification issue resolved.


----------



## Fuzzy

Don't know if any one has said *KITTY LITTER ROCKS!* lately.

I'm a convert, 3 wood 'dors, tupperdor and maidador are all rock solid 63 without a spritz. For the last few days the rh around here has been near 80 or higher.
If I notice the rh increasing, it's time to swap out the litter.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Swapped mine out the other day took 5 minutes! Cost me about $2!:rockon:


----------



## Fuzzy

It took me longer to read the posts on this thread than it did to decide to use kl.

This as I am Fuzzy as in "not clear" Bruce


----------



## Cigary

h8w8in said:


> Gary has spread his knowledge on another forum as well and there are many converts there. I am converting now once I get the over humidification issue resolved.


Not sure what forum you're on but there is one that I do spend some time on and have drafted an article on the merits of KL to expose others to how easy it is...just wanted to make sure you know that it's not my knowledge at all but Tony who has taken the time to educate me and so many others and I put that info in my article. I don't like taking credit for anything that isn't mine to take and this has been Tonys' baby for quite a long time.

I think once you convert to this system it will free you up to do what so many of us do...buy more cigars. Once you put the dry litter in there ( make sure you put enough in a container where you expose as much as you can...in a shallow container is wise ) you will be a happy camper.


----------



## Tritones

Wait ... Gary's on another forum?

We now return you to your regularly-scheduled thread, already in progress ...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cigary said:


> Not sure what forum you're on but there is one that I do spend some time on and have drafted an article on the merits of KL to expose others to how easy it is...just wanted to make sure you know that it's not my knowledge at all but Tony who has taken the time to educate me and so many others and I put that info in my article. I don't like taking credit for anything that isn't mine to take and this has been Tonys' baby for quite a long time.
> 
> I think once you convert to this system it will free you up to do what so many of us do...buy more cigars. Once you put the dry litter in there ( make sure you put enough in a container where you expose as much as you can...in a shallow container is wise ) you will be a happy camper.


I just shared my knowledge! It's great BOTL like you Gary that have helped spread the word! You have all made this a work in progress that constantly evolves. Through your successes it has become! {GOD please don't punish me} the kitty litter bible. I think GOD with his great sense of humor will tolerate that. And made this thread what it is! Lets face it when a man of your merit speaks up people listen!:high5:


----------



## Tritones

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Lets face it when a man of your merit speaks up people listen!:high5:


When C. I. Gary talks, people listen!

When Tony preaches KL, Exquisicat gears up production!

When tritones hijacks a thread, people yawn ... :banana:


----------



## xBOBxSAGETx

Since I'm on the KL train I was wondering! I have my drymistat just sitting it not being used. Can I empty that out and out the KL in the tube to conserve space in my humi? The aquarium filter bag takes up quite a bit of room and I'm tryna max this baby out! The AFSS maddies are gonna top my humidor off and I'll be one happy guy! Cooli next!? Not sure they're quite an eyesore compared to a humi lol. 50 cigars two weeks! Not bad for a newb aye fellas?


----------



## Cigary

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I just shared my knowledge! It's great BOTL like you Gary that have helped spread the word! You have all made this a work in progress that constantly evolves. Through your successes it has become! {GOD please don't punish me} the kitty litter bible. I think GOD with his great sense of humor will tolerate that. And made this thread what it is! Lets face it when a man of your merit speaks up people listen!:high5:


I'm just a disciple of the one who came before me...a follower who just takes what he's learned and then PIF...you taught me well.



Tritones said:


> When C. I. Gary talks, people listen!
> 
> When Tony preaches KL, Exquisicat gears up production!
> 
> *When tritones hijacks a thread, people yawn* ... :banana:


ound:ound:



xBOBxSAGETx said:


> Since I'm on the KL train I was wondering! I have my drymistat just sitting it not being used. Can I empty that out and out the KL in the tube to conserve space in my humi? The aquarium filter bag takes up quite a bit of room and I'm tryna max this baby out! The AFSS maddies are gonna top my humidor off and I'll be one happy guy! Cooli next!? Not sure they're quite an eyesore compared to a humi lol. 50 cigars two weeks! Not bad for a newb aye fellas?


The best thing one can do is use a container where as much of the litter is exposed so it can do it's job more effectively. I've read so much from others on this that when it's put into a mesh bag or tube that the litter is 'stunted' from doing what it does best...it's the surface area of the litter that makes it effective. Although some have put it in mesh bags, pantyhose, etc. and still have good luck with it I'd probably still find a container where that lets you spread it out so you can give it a better chance of doing it's job...whaddya think Tony?


----------



## falconman515

Cigary said:


> The best thing one can do is use a container where as much of the litter is exposed so it can do it's job more effectively. I've read so much from others on this that when it's put into a mesh bag or tube that the litter is 'stunted' from doing what it does best...it's the surface area of the litter that makes it effective. Although some have put it in mesh bags, pantyhose, etc. and still have good luck with it I'd probably still find a container where that lets you spread it out so you can give it a better chance of doing it's job...whaddya think Tony?


I'm curious about this as well.

I use media bags in my wine cooler and I have the option to put a open tupperware container at the bottom behind the trays If I want to.

Would this be better?

I look forward to hearing from Tony on this as well.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cigary;
The best thing one can do is use a container where as much of the litter is exposed so it can do it's job more effectively. I've read so much from others on this that when it's put into a mesh bag or tube that the litter is 'stunted' from doing what it does best...it's the surface area of the litter that makes it effective. Although some have put it in mesh bags said:


> I agree Gary i always use a container to expose as much surface area as possible! But since i have started this thread. Many have said they use nylons or those mesh aquarium bags with great success. So it would appear my students are teaching me.


----------



## h8w8in

Well, I added kitty litter to the over humidified humidor and it as started dropping. It dropped from 75 to 72 over night. I am thinking that I might need to change the container that it is in though. I don't think it is allowing enough surface area for the kitty litter to really work the way it should be working. I left it the way it was this morning and will check it when I get home from work.


----------



## xBOBxSAGETx

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I agree Gary i always use a container to expose as much surface area as possible! But since i have started this thread. Many have said they use nylons or those mesh aquarium bags with great success. So it would appear my students are teaching me.


The mesh aquarium bag worked perfectly. I was just thinking of ways not to use up as much space such as my Drymistat but I let it stay over night and it raised from 65%-69% so I threw the bag back in! Maybe I'll buy some velcrow (sp?) and stick it to the top of the humi like my Hygrometer!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

h8w8in said:


> Well, I added kitty litter to the over humidified humidor and it as started dropping. It dropped from 75 to 72 over night. I am thinking that I might need to change the container that it is in though. I don't think it is allowing enough surface area for the kitty litter to really work the way it should be working. I left it the way it was this morning and will check it when I get home from work.





xBOBxSAGETx said:


> The mesh aquarium bag worked perfectly. I was just thinking of ways not to use up as much space such as my Drymistat but I let it stay over night and it raised from 65%-69% so I threw the bag back in! Maybe I'll buy some velcrow (sp?) and stick it to the top of the humi like my Hygrometer!


You must also make sure the Kitty Litter is dry! I have bought some in the past in a sealed bag that was reading 75% R/H. You see it absorbs R/H so well it is either packaged that way at the factory. Or maybe it is left in humid warehouses. Either way i always put it in a sealed Tupperware with a hygrometer before using it! If its wet i just dry it out in an open container in the freezer for a couple of days. Or a 200 degree oven for about an hour!


----------



## ShortFuse

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Many have said they use nylons or those mesh aquarium bags with great success. So it would appear my students are teaching me.


Never! Tony, you are the man when it comes to KL!!! By reading this thread and some trial and error I can keep my humi's at 65-68% in the desert of Iraq. It works so well, that I made a KL tube for my Herfador out of an empty travel toothbrush holder!

I have a BOTL sending me some media bags so I can get rid of the little trays and boxes I'm currently using. I'll be sure to document the process and put up some pics. Should be about 7 days before I see the bags though.

I'll see if I can't sneak you some more RG!:thumb:


----------



## h8w8in

TonyBrooklyn said:


> You must also make sure the Kitty Litter is dry! I have bought some in the past in a sealed bag that was reading 75% R/H. You see it absorbs R/H so well it is either packaged that way at the factory. Or maybe it is left in humid warehouses. Either way i always put it in a sealed Tupperware with a hygrometer before using it! If its wet i just dry it out in an open container in the freezer for a couple of days. Or a 200 degree oven for about an hour!


 I guess I better check and make sure it is dry. Never thought about that. Just opened the new container and put it in there. I will take a new batch and put it in the oven when I get home. Like you said, it is cheap and I have enought to do humidors for everyone on my block.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

ShortFuse said:


> Never! Tony, you are the man when it comes to KL!!! By reading this thread and some trial and error I can keep my humi's at 65-68% in the desert of Iraq. It works so well, that I made a KL tube for my Herfador out of an empty travel toothbrush holder!
> 
> I have a BOTL sending me some media bags so I can get rid of the little trays and boxes I'm currently using. I'll be sure to document the process and put up some pics. Should be about 7 days before I see the bags though.
> 
> I'll see if I can't sneak you some more RG!:thumb:


Thank you my brother for your kind words! Your continued service to our great nation! And for your constant contributions to puff and this thread in particular!:usa::usa::usa::usa::usa:


----------



## Fuzzy

Don't fret about it J. If the wood is over saturated, it may take a few days to draw out the excess moisture. Before I had a real travel-dor, I got caught in a terrible storm while camping. My little 20 ct wood box got very wet. Not so much on the inside that I could see, but the hygro was reading 88. It took almost 5 weeks to get the box dried out without having it warp.


----------



## xBOBxSAGETx

TonyBrooklyn said:


> You must also make sure the Kitty Litter is dry! I have bought some in the past in a sealed bag that was reading 75% R/H. You see it absorbs R/H so well it is either packaged that way at the factory. Or maybe it is left in humid warehouses. Either way i always put it in a sealed Tupperware with a hygrometer before using it! If its wet i just dry it out in an open container in the freezer for a couple of days. Or a 200 degree oven for about an hour!


It's completely dry. It's when I emptied the crystals that originally came with my drymistat and filled the tube up with KL it rose up to 69% the mesh aquarium bag held 65% like a charm. That's why I wanted to suspended with velcrow on the top of my humi.


----------



## h8w8in

Fuzzy said:


> Don't fret about it J. If the wood is over saturated, it may take a few days to draw out the excess moisture. Before I had a real travel-dor, I got caught in a terrible storm while camping. My little 20 ct wood box got very wet. Not so much on the inside that I could see, but the hygro was reading 88. It took almost 5 weeks to get the box dried out without having it warp.


Thanks Fuzzy. U just have to be careful for as to what I purchase right now becasue the my first humi is pretty much full. I got the second one so I could spread things out a little more and buy some more sticks.


----------



## Cigary

I agree with Tony that sometimes the guys will bring something up that are good ideas and mesh bags or whatever they use...if it works that is really all that matters. KL works so well that I've told Tony before it's actually idiot proof. You can put this stuff in a just about any time of container and it still is effective. I shoulda put a gallon of KL in my ex wifes pants to get her to work......


----------



## Rock31

Easiest way to get started with KL is buy some, on the way home get some Chinese takeout, enjoy the delicious food, save the container and you're done!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cigary said:


> I agree with Tony that sometimes the guys will bring something up that are good ideas and mesh bags or whatever they use...if it works that is really all that matters. KL works so well that I've told Tony before it's actually idiot proof. You can put this stuff in a just about any time of container and it still is effective. I shoulda put a gallon of KL in my ex wifes pants to get her to work......


I would need two gallons one for each of my ex's!
:banghead::lol::biglaugh:


----------



## h8w8in

So, I went home last night and took the same amount of kitty litter I had in my over humidified humidor and put it in a container and placed it in the oven at 200 degrees and left it in there for a little over an hour. Took it out and put it in a container with a lid on it so it would be air tight and let it cool. Once it was cooled, I replaced the kitty litter in the humidor and closed it. When I changed it, the humidity was reading 72%. Checked it when I went to bed and it had dropped to 69%, I thought this is great, still a little high, but I am getting there. I am thinking I might do the same thing again today when I get home to get it even lower, it is easier to add humidity than it is to take it away, at least for me. What are your thoughts Tony and Gary? Should I repeat this process or just let it sit and see if it is going to get lower? I know it is personal preference on the humidity level, but I wanted to get your thoughts on if I wanted to lower it even more if I should repeat the process I did last night.


----------



## FRANK THE TANK

My humi was reading 74% rh after I seasoned it but before I put cigars in there. When I put dry kl in the humi it dropped to 66% in just under 48 hours. But I live in AZ where if we have the humidity above 10% its bad for us.


----------



## Cigary

h8w8in said:


> So, I went home last night and took the same amount of kitty litter I had in my over humidified humidor and put it in a container and placed it in the oven at 200 degrees and left it in there for a little over an hour. Took it out and put it in a container with a lid on it so it would be air tight and let it cool. Once it was cooled, I replaced the kitty litter in the humidor and closed it. When I changed it, the humidity was reading 72%. Checked it when I went to bed and it had dropped to 69%, I thought this is great, still a little high, but I am getting there. I am thinking I might do the same thing again today when I get home to get it even lower, it is easier to add humidity than it is to take it away, at least for me. What are your thoughts Tony and Gary? Should I repeat this process or just let it sit and see if it is going to get lower? I know it is personal preference on the humidity level, but I wanted to get your thoughts on if I wanted to lower it even more if I should repeat the process I did last night.


Are you putting enough KL in there and allowing enough surface area of the KL to absorb the humidity? I understand you have a 100 counts recently seasoned humi....not knowing any other specifics of how you seasoned it...and letting it stabilize before adding cigars...how much KL did you put in there,,etc. I'd ensure you have at least 6-8 ounces of KL inside and let it do its work for another day and keep us posted.


----------



## h8w8in

Cigary said:


> Are you putting enough KL in there and allowing enough surface area of the KL to absorb the humidity? I understand you have a 100 counts recently seasoned humi....not knowing any other specifics of how you seasoned it...and letting it stabilize before adding cigars...how much KL did you put in there,,etc. I'd ensure you have at least 6-8 ounces of KL inside and let it do its work for another day and keep us posted.


I have a little over 6 ounces in there right now. I am thinking I might need to get a different container to let there be more surface area exposed for the litter.


----------



## Cigary

h8w8in said:


> I have a little over 6 ounces in there right now. I am thinking I might need to get a different container to let there be more surface area exposed for the litter.


I have the same size humidor where it's for 100 count and have noticed the same thing when I checked them today...I have the round discs which are covered and I need another type of credo instead or just take off the cover. I have those pillminder boxes that would work perfectly...esp. for the different sized humis I have. I checked 5 humidors as I said and have not had to deal with them for 3 months and 3 of them I had to spritz a few times to bring them up from 61 to 65. This is so awesome to know I NEVER have to worry about high RH again...ever.


----------



## h8w8in

Cigary said:


> I have the same size humidor where it's for 100 count and have noticed the same thing when I checked them today...I have the round discs which are covered and I need another type of credo instead or just take off the cover. I have those pillminder boxes that would work perfectly...esp. for the different sized humis I have. I checked 5 humidors as I said and have not had to deal with them for 3 months and 3 of them I had to spritz a few times to bring them up from 61 to 65. This is so awesome to know I NEVER have to worry about high RH again...ever.


Can you post a picture of what you are putting your kitty litter in? I have to make a couple of stops on the way home and maybe I can find something. I thought about taking the 2 humidifirers out of my first humidor apart and putting kitty litter in them, but I think that would limit the surface area too much.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

There are many pictures through out this thread! Posted by members i included of what we use to store litter in our humidors. coolers, Tupperware etc! To not read the thread is to cheat yourself of all the knowledge contained!


----------



## Dubv23

Too many opinions on whether or not to wt the KL. I have a 48 qt cooler with two mesh bags of KL with about half of them moist. rh was at 73%. Mind you the cooler was empty I was just checking to make sure humidity held while my sticks are freezing. I took outnthe bags and did empty Tupperware with dry beads and I'll check it tomorrow. 

But, when I get my larger cooler friday (150 qt Coleman), I'll start by putting about 100 sticks in it in 3 boxes and kitty litter in a large Tupperware. Should I put more KL on upper shelves and should I bother moistening the KL?


----------



## Cigary

h8w8in said:


> Can you post a picture of what you are putting your kitty litter in? I have to make a couple of stops on the way home and maybe I can find something. I thought about taking the 2 humidifirers out of my first humidor apart and putting kitty litter in them, but I think that would limit the surface area too much.


These are on CBID and I've got about 20 of them and put them in every humidor that holds 100-200 cigars. Take the green foam out and then put your KL in there...keep it dry and see where your RH is the next day. If you want 65% add two sprays of DW thru the wire mesh screen. Chances are it will probably read around 60% dry so to get it to 65 would take about 5 sprays. Mine average 1% per spritz...yours may vary according to what type of humidor you use...Wood, Tupperware, cooler, etc.











Dubv23 said:


> Too many opinions on whether or not to wt the KL. I have a 48 qt cooler with two mesh bags of KL with about half of them moist. rh was at 73%. Mind you the cooler was empty I was just checking to make sure humidity held while my sticks are freezing. I took outnthe bags and did empty Tupperware with dry beads and I'll check it tomorrow.
> 
> But, when I get my larger cooler friday (150 qt Coleman), I'll start by putting about 100 sticks in it in 3 boxes and kitty litter in a large Tupperware. Should I put more KL on upper shelves and should I bother moistening the KL?


I'd say start with a baseline of no DW..see where your RH is...wet according to where you want your RH. I tend to spray at night before I go to sleep..check it in the morning so it has time to set up and see where you are. As I've said before use about 1 1/2 times Kl as you would beads and then proceed to keeping it dry...add DW to raise the RH where you want it.


----------



## Dubv23

Got it, thanks

For coolidors, where are most keeping Rh on avg? My desktop is steady 65% with HF beads. Should the cooler be at a constant level to maintain that humidity when transferred?


----------



## h8w8in

That's the exact one that came with my humidor. I need to figure out how to get it apart. At first look, it does not look like it will come apart without cutting it apart and glueing it back together. Will have to look at it closer, unless you have a suggestion on how to get it apart.


----------



## ShortFuse

I posted this in the "Take a pic of your coolidor" thread, but think it bears repeating.










Yes my friends KL rocks! This is what will become my before picture. I have some media bags on the way and will put them on the lid of this Pelican Case. That way I can grow my stock for the next couple of months! Pictured is a Pelican 1510 case with a 2qt rubbermaid dish holding approximately 12oz of KL. It is probably overkill with the KL, but 70 deg and 65% in the desert, I am not going to complain or change a thing!

KL ROCKS!!!


----------



## Dubv23

Did you wet it at all?


----------



## gahdzila

Dubv23 said:


> Got it, thanks
> 
> For coolidors, where are most keeping Rh on avg? My desktop is steady 65% with HF beads. Should the cooler be at a constant level to maintain that humidity when transferred?


Where you keep your humidity is going to be a personal choice, Will. Most of us believe our NC's smoke better at 65% or a little lower, but there are some that prefer higher, up to 70%. The CC guys seem to like theirs closer to 60%.

Anywhere between 60% and 70% is "safe" for storage, IMO.

Me personally - I like 62-65% for smokeability. My longer term storage is a little higher than that (because it's just kinda stabilized there, not because I put effort into keeping it higher), but I let it slide because I'm not smoking those immediately, they'll always eventually find their way to my desktop humi's at 62-65 for a couple of weeks before I smoke them.


----------



## Cigary

h8w8in said:


> That's the exact one that came with my humidor. I need to figure out how to get it apart. At first look, it does not look like it will come apart without cutting it apart and glueing it back together. Will have to look at it closer, unless you have a suggestion on how to get it apart.


So many have had issue with getting them apart...it's easy. Take a sharp knife with a strong short blade and turn the credo over where you see the outline on the back..push the blade into the crevice and just go around the entire back of the credo with the knife. This will score the entire backing and all you need to do next is use the short blade on the long side of the credo and pry it open first on one side and then the other until it starts to open..once you have raised a portion of the credo just slip the blade of your knife under the lip and raise it up on both sides until it's off. At this point scrape out ALL of the green foam and replace it with KL...you can use the top with the screen mesh to put back on or you can leave it open...depends on you. I like having the screen mesh over the litter so it doesn't ever spill out by mistake. If you do put the screen back on don't over fill the credo with KL or the screen won't be secure...leave about an 1/8 of a inch from the top of the credo so the top will be secure when you put it back on.

I've done this successfully with 20 of these and never broke one. A good strong blade ( pocket knife ) will be your best friend...don't use a steak knife or some other long blade...short stocky blade is your buddy here.:beerchug:


----------



## h8w8in

Mine came apart really easy. I am currently drying some kitty litter to put in there and replace the current kitty litter that is in the humidor. Will attach it to the lid with the magnets once I get reasdy to put it in there.


----------



## ShortFuse

@dubv23- Not sure if that question was pointed at me, but no I didn't wet all of it. I would give a couple sprays close it then open it to check the next day. If it wasn't where I wanted it I would squirt it some more. I haven't added any KL or water for 3 weeks and all is stable. I did add the box of Tats and about 5 singles that came my way but they were shipped with some humidification. 

Hope that answered your question.


----------



## h8w8in

Update...
I was able to get my humidifier apart that came with the humidor. Dried out some more kitty litter and put it in the humidor. It is now holding steady at 66%. This stuff is great!!!


----------



## Rock31

good to hear J...once the winter months start rolling through it may need a few sprays of DW


----------



## AmCo

Finally picked up some KL @ petsmart because the gel wasn't doing it for me. KL Rocks!


----------



## Cigary

h8w8in said:


> Update...
> I was able to get my humidifier apart that came with the humidor. Dried out some more kitty litter and put it in the humidor. It is now holding steady at 66%. This stuff is great!!!


This is how excited I got after the very first humidor I did..when I did the next one it was the same all over again...just like GroundHog Day only better. You can hammer a nail in the wall when it comes to what KL is able to do...honestly, how can anyone not use this stuff?:hmm:


----------



## Nubbin

Cigary said:


> honestly, how can anyone not use this stuff?:hmm:


Agree 110%! I have had my two small desktop humi's with it now for almost 2 weeks and they are holding rock steady. I took Tony's advice and started with dry KL... both sitting at 63%, I'm a happy camper!

eace:


----------



## ShortFuse

ShortFuse said:


> I posted this in the "Take a pic of your coolidor" thread, but think it bears repeating.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes my friends KL rocks! This is what will become my before picture. I have some media bags on the way and will put them on the lid of this Pelican Case. That way I can grow my stock for the next couple of months! Pictured is a Pelican 1510 case with a 2qt rubbermaid dish holding approximately 12oz of KL. It is probably overkill with the KL, but 70 deg and 65% in the desert, I am not going to complain or change a thing!
> 
> KL ROCKS!!!


And here is the updated look! 









The box of Tats is gone as we promoted our Commander to Major yesterday. They were given out to those who wanted them (I had one ROTT and was able to score the last 2 in the box as well) . Now there is a lot more space and I'm sensing that I liked the extra cedar in there to buffer the RH. Time to buy another box or two.










BTW, the cigars in the top left corner of the picture wont become visible until 90 days and 100 posts :mrgreen: Time to do some smoking and some reviewing!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Thanks for keeping the thread going guys! Helping out The new guys!
You guys Gary, Shortfuse, all that help and contribute you have one thing in common with Kitty Litter!
You Rock!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:rockon:


----------



## falconman515

Glad I could help out with the new media bags brother!!! I know its gotta be hard finding this kind of stuff over their.

You definitely freed up some space in there by moving that KL over to the new media bags and putting them in the lid area.

I was on a mission that day to get you all of them media bags and it looks like it paid off for sure.

Hope all is well and you stay safe over there bro... talk with you soon.



ShortFuse said:


> And here is the updated look!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The box of Tats is gone as we promoted our Commander to Major yesterday. They were given out to those who wanted them (I had one ROTT and was able to score the last 2 in the box as well) . Now there is a lot more space and I'm sensing that I liked the extra cedar in there to buffer the RH. Time to buy another box or two.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, the cigars in the top left corner of the picture wont become visible until 90 days and 100 posts :mrgreen: Time to do some smoking and some reviewing!


----------



## Cigary

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Thanks for keeping the thread going guys! Helping out The new guys!
> You guys Gary, Shortfuse, all that help and contribute you have one thing in common with Kitty Litter!
> You Rock!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:rockon:


 Just fillin in til the Pro shows up. You been missed!!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cigary said:


> Just fillin in til the Pro shows up. You been missed!!


I have missed all of my friends as well!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:nod::nod::nod::nod::nod:


----------



## Fuzzy

Playing around with a P Black tubo, I decided to make a humidifier out of it, Drilled a bunch of small holes in it, lined it with the cedar wrappers from a couple of Vintage 2002's and filled it with KL.

The idea of the cedar lining was really to keep the dust and smaller kl pieces in the tubo not so much to help with stabilizing.

The kl was dusty and some of the dust escaped and coated a couple of stick in my little wood travel humidor. Just wondering if it would harm the kl to rinse it with dw, allow to dry by some method, freeze/oven and then try the tubofier again.


----------



## Cigary

Fuzzy said:


> Playing around with a P Black tubo, I decided to make a humidifier out of it, Drilled a bunch of small holes in it, lined it with the cedar wrappers from a couple of Vintage 2002's and filled it with KL.
> 
> The idea of the cedar lining was really to keep the dust and smaller kl pieces in the tubo not so much to help with stabilizing.
> 
> The kl was dusty and some of the dust escaped and coated a couple of stick in my little wood travel humidor. Just wondering if it would harm the kl to rinse it with dw, allow to dry by some method, freeze/oven and then try the tubofier again.


Safe handling of any product is always a good idea and when it comes to KL I use a scoop to fill what ever credo I want to use. Once I put it in the credo I leave it dry to see where my baseline is. I wouldn't 'wash' the KL with DW and then go through the process of putting it in the oven to dry...why go through a process when you don't have to? KL is so cheap just use fresh litter..put it in the credo and let it sit. If you're worried about the dust aspect always refill your credos away from your humidor and then put the credo in later which is what I do...I don't refill any credo right next to my humidors. I actually do that in the garage and will give on short spritz to keep any dust at bay.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cigary said:


> Safe handling of any product is always a good idea and when it comes to KL I use a scoop to fill what ever credo I want to use. Once I put it in the credo I leave it dry to see where my baseline is. I wouldn't 'wash' the KL with DW and then go through the process of putting it in the oven to dry...why go through a process when you don't have to? KL is so cheap just use fresh litter..put it in the credo and let it sit. If you're worried about the dust aspect always refill your credos away from your humidor and then put the credo in later which is what I do...I don't refill any credo right next to my humidors. I actually do that in the garage and will give on short spritz to keep any dust at bay.


THIS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:lever::smoke::drinking:


----------



## ShortFuse

I couldn't agree with Gary any more! I actually made a similar humidificaiton device for my herfador. I will put some pictures of it up when I get back to my room and can do so. It was essentially a travel toothbrush case and I drilled some very very small holes in it. I think I used a 1/32 drill bit. Anyways, I put about 8 holes around it and roughly 30 down the length of it. It wasn't very precise, but it was to allow some of the humidity to escape the tube. 

To charge it I would seperate the two halves of the case and put about a put my spray bottle flush up to the KL and get each side a squirt. That kept me covered for 3-5 days depending how much I got into my herfador. It may be a bit much to picture it. But like I said I will post some pictures up when I get back to it.


----------



## Cigary

WTG Thom...there are so many different ways and sources to use and I like going back and reading these posts to give me ideas and some are pretty ingenious and we already have them at home so it's not like we're having to go out and spend more money. Pictures are perfect to convey what it looks like..prototypes give those of us who can't visualize things something to go by where we can copy.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Necessity is indeed the mother of all inventions!:smoke::drinking::lever:
Nice going fells's!


----------



## David_ESM

I see everything in here continues to go purrfectly...

:drum:

Continuing to maintain at 64-67% RH in my wineador. Haven't done a single thing to it in over a month.


----------



## gahdzila

That toothbrush KL tube sounds like a great idea, Thom! Looking forward to the pics!!


----------



## falconman515

David_ESM said:


> I see everything in here continues to go *purrfectly*...


:doh:

:bitchslap:

:banana:

:rofl:

*Nice One !!! LOL*


----------



## ShortFuse

gahdzila said:


> That toothbrush KL tube sounds like a great idea, Thom! Looking forward to the pics!!


Here are some pics! I'm loving that I figured out how to make my camera take pictures at a resolution that doesn't require resizing once I upload them.









And a close up.









Just a prototype for now! It was exactly 7.99 cheaper than the one I was looking at for 8 bucks.


----------



## Cigary

That looks a lot like the Heartfelt Tubes but your idea is fantastic...I have those toothbrush tubes as well that cost a $1 at Dollar Stores...a bunch of holes with a small diameter drill and voila'...instant KL credo. Gotta love you guys for thinking outside the box.


----------



## ProbateGeek

ShortFuse said:


>


In the words of the late Ittimangnaq:

Good idea.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

It sure is purdy!
Much better looking than a heartfelt tube!:smoke:


----------



## Boom

Well after reading through this thread and talking to a a fellow botl first hand. I picked up 8lbs of KL Equisicat... <- spelling????? I will try this on my new 12ct Vino I just got for a steal....


----------



## Wlai

First of all, thanks to Tony and all the pioneers who discovered KL as the humidity control of choice. I came back with a bug of Exquiscat and filter bags from Petsmart and have started using it in my old humidor and am eagerly waiting for my new humidor to arrive.

And oh, btw, forget about Petco. They had only one brand of silica litter, and it's their house brand and is franganced. Poo.

Anyway, I'm seeing alot of silica dust coming out from the filter bag, and wonder if that improves over time? I can shake the bejesus out of it to get rid of as much as possible, or even vacuum it, but the crystals are jagged and I figure they'll just keep on breaking and making more dust. Anyone with experience who can talk to it?

Maybe a container is the way to go, and if there are any suggestion beyond tupperware that'll be very appreciated!


----------



## ShortFuse

William - Some have used empty coffins as KL trays and for a while I even used an empty box in my largest humi. If you get some pantyhose, you can fill those up and then double them over on themselves and it will act as a second screen to help catch dust. 

Also 7 day pill organizers, 22 LR boxes, travel soap dishes, you name it have been used for KL. There are very few absolutes when using it, so thats why many of us have found creative ways to employ it. I wish you a lot of luck and dont be afraid to look at the dollar stores and clearance racks to find stuff while you're out. 

I feel your pain on the Petco litter. The store by me did have some fragrance free when I went in there, but they only had 1 bag and the sales people were completely confused about what I was talking about. Maybe it was me, who knows.


----------



## falconman515

Boom said:


> Well after reading through this thread and talking to a a fellow botl first hand. I picked up 8lbs of KL Equisicat... <- spelling????? I will try this on my new 12ct Vino I just got for a steal....


You cant go wrong brother! Works Like A Charm!

Let us know how you like it.

Glad I could talk you into giving it a try.


----------



## Wlai

ShortFuse said:


> William - Some have used empty coffins as KL trays and for a while I even used an empty box in my largest humi. If you get some pantyhose, you can fill those up and then double them over on themselves and it will act as a second screen to help catch dust.
> 
> Also 7 day pill organizers, 22 LR boxes, travel soap dishes, you name it have been used for KL. There are very few absolutes when using it, so thats why many of us have found creative ways to employ it. I wish you a lot of luck and dont be afraid to look at the dollar stores and clearance racks to find stuff while you're out.


Thanks Thom. I'll see what I can dig up that contains the right amount of KL for my humidor. Trying to not use Tupperware since I don't like the look.

Right after I posted I was looking for something to put the filter bag on top of to catch the dust, and went scavenging in the kitchen, and what did I spy? Coffee filters. I went a step further than just place the filter bag on top of it though: I lined the inside of the filter bag with it before I put the KL in. Figure that it is meant to get wet anyway, it can just serve a finer mesh guard against dust. No idea if it will work, but I'll report back.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Welcome to the Dark Side of humidification Media!
_Kitty Litter Rocks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!_:lever:


----------



## Wlai

I just got my hydrometer calibrated, and my KL in a filter bag is equalizing at almost 70 RH. How do I bring it down to 65%? I might have sprayed too much distiller water at first. Just add more dry KL? Or perhaps have too much KL for a humidor my size?

Gotta figure this thing out before a big load of cbid buys show up!


----------



## Tank997

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Welcome to the Dark Side of humidification Media!
> _Kitty Litter Rocks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!_:lever:


Great thread! I'm just starting a new White Igloo MaxCold™ - 165 Qt. coolerdor and was wondering how much litter to start with RH here with the AC on all the time is about 45% so I need to bring it up. If I put in 4 1lb bags/socks, how much DW should I add, per bag, to bring it up and stabilize it fairly quickly?

Tom


----------



## Vitulla

Hey guys, have a few questions apologize if they have been answered, I read a few pages and didn't find the answer.
I am starting my wineador build, ordered my fridge, shelves from Forrest and beads from Heartfelt all at the same time, but my Heartfelt beads seems to have gotten sucked into the postal system. Heartfelt reshipped over the weekend, but I started seasoning my fridge and shelves and wanted to get everything stabilized. Read this thread and went to the closest pet store here. Found 2kg for like 7 bucks. It has the clear crystals and a few blues ones. I did about 1.5 pounds, separated out the blue ones, but in a few pictures I see that some people left the blue crystals in. Is that fine, or do they have to be removed absolutely?
Thanks!


----------



## h8w8in

Wlai said:


> I just got my hydrometer calibrated, and my KL in a filter bag is equalizing at almost 70 RH. How do I bring it down to 65%? I might have sprayed too much distiller water at first. Just add more dry KL? Or perhaps have too much KL for a humidor my size?
> 
> Gotta figure this thing out before a big load of cbid buys show up!


I had a similar problem. The two experts here told me to take the kitty litter and out it in the oven at 200 degrees for and hour. This dries the kitty litter out. From what I am seeing, this let's the kitty litter absorb the excess humidity. I had to do it a couple of times to get the humidity down where I wanted it. But kitty litter is cheap. Whe. I am now holding at 66% and I put dry kitty litter in.


----------



## FRANK THE TANK

Vitulla said:


> It has the clear crystals and a few blues ones. I did about 1.5 pounds, separated out the blue ones, but in a few pictures I see that some people left the blue crystals in. Is that fine, or do they have to be removed absolutely?
> Thanks!


I leave all the blues ones in and have had no problems, they work the same as the white ones.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Wlai said:


> I just got my hydrometer calibrated, and my KL in a filter bag is equalizing at almost 70 RH. How do I bring it down to 65%? I might have sprayed too much distiller water at first. Just add more dry KL? Or perhaps have too much KL for a humidor my size?
> 
> Gotta figure this thing out before a big load of cbid buys show up!


You broke the first rule never add water unless you have to and always add slowly. Its cheap enough start over dry litter!



Tank997 said:


> Great thread! I'm just starting a new White Igloo MaxCold™ - 165 Qt. coolerdor and was wondering how much litter to start with RH here with the AC on all the time is about 45% so I need to bring it up. If I put in 4 1lb bags/socks, how much DW should I add, per bag, to bring it up and stabilize it fairly quickly?
> 
> Tom


I used to run 2-2.5 lbs in a 150 Qt marine cooler. So you should be good at 3 lbs but 4 is okay you can't use to much. The more the merrier, As far as water rember the rules!



Vitulla said:


> Hey guys, have a few questions apologize if they have been answered, I read a few pages and didn't find the answer.
> I am starting my wineador build, ordered my fridge, shelves from Forrest and beads from Heartfelt all at the same time, but my Heartfelt beads seems to have gotten sucked into the postal system. Heartfelt reshipped over the weekend, but I started seasoning my fridge and shelves and wanted to get everything stabilized. Read this thread and went to the closest pet store here. Found 2kg for like 7 bucks. It has the clear crystals and a few blues ones. I did about 1.5 pounds, separated out the blue ones, but in a few pictures I see that some people left the blue crystals in. Is that fine, or do they have to be removed absolutely?
> Thanks!


I have a humidor with only blue crystals works great i had to pick through 10 lbs of litter to get enough of them!


----------



## RedZeppelin

I seasoned a new humidor recently and filled it about half way with cigars, added my small aquarium net full of dry KL, and a week later I'm holding steady at 66% RH. As the young'uns are known to say these days: w00t.


----------



## ShortFuse

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I have a humidor with *only* blue crystals works great i had to pick through 10 lbs of litter to get enough of them!


:bowdown:Thats either brilliant or crazy!:crazy:

But if you've been around the game as long as our man Tony, it doesn't matter. If he said its better, I know myself and some others would pick through a couple pounds to do it too!

*Tony is* *THE MAN *and* Kitty Litter ROCKS!!!!!! *


----------



## Cigary

Can't even imagine picking through all of it to get the Blue Crystals...my humidors are so solid with just the regular stuff...what does just having the blue crystals do that makes it better????


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

ShortFuse said:


> :bowdown:Thats either brilliant or crazy!:crazy:
> 
> But if you've been around the game as long as our man Tony, it doesn't matter. If he said its better, I know myself and some others would pick through a couple pounds to do it too!
> 
> *Tony is* *THE MAN *and* Kitty Litter ROCKS!!!!!! *





Cigary said:


> Can't even imagine picking through all of it to get the Blue Crystals...my humidors are so solid with just the regular stuff...what does just having the blue crystals do that makes it better????


I just did it for fun it looks so purdy!


----------



## Tritones

I use KL in my coolidor, and it holds 65% like a charm.

Not only that, since I switched, I got a raise and a promotion at work, my car gets better gas mileage, the hometown baseball team started winning, and I stopped going bald and grew a full head of dark hair.

Just waiting to find that winning lottery ticket lying on the ground ...

Well, you know what they say - KL Rox! :biggrin:


----------



## FRANK THE TANK

I was thinking of doing all blue too, i think it would look sick. I'll probably do a little at a time. I don't see myself picking through a whole jug all at once.


----------



## Cigary

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I just did it for fun it looks so purdy!


Got me didn't ya? Got me to lift my dress up and I walked right into it. :rotfl:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cigary said:


> Got me didn't ya? Got me to lift my dress up and I walked right into it. :rotfl:


That's what friends are for!:wave:


----------



## CigarHog

FRANK THE TANK said:


> I was thinking of doing all blue too, i think it would look sick. I'll probably do a little at a time. I don't see myself picking through a whole jug all at once.


I read about KL on other sites, but when I went to Petsmart the KL had blue pieces in it and I did not kwow what they were so I bought "Humidity Beads" to be safe.

Thanks for clarifiying that the blue ones are safe to use.


----------



## FRANK THE TANK

CigarHog said:


> I read about KL on other sites, but when I went to Petsmart the KL had blue pieces in it and I did not kwow what they were so I bought "Humidity Beads" to be safe.
> 
> Thanks for clarifiying that the blue ones are safe to use.


We all learn from the master, Tony is the man. Even though I check my humidor daily, I know its going to stay around 67%. I mostly do it just to look inside, especially now that its almost full.


----------



## asmartbull

I read an article from a guy who works in the manufacturing of the beads that
the blue actually help regulate RH
Let me look for the article...


----------



## StogieNinja

I put some kitty litter "pearls" in a tray at the bottom of my 16ct Vinotemp three months ago, with a small 2x3" square box filled with KL in each of the 3 drawers. I get into it probably 3-4 times a week. It has held a perfect 65% for three months now, with absolutely no maintenance whatsoever.

*Kitty Litter rocks.*


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Glad you fella's have had so much success! And take the time to share it with us! This is the thread that keeps on giving! Thanks guys!


----------



## CigarHog

Went to Petsmart yesterday and picked up 8 pounds of "humidity beads" aka KL, and 5 filter bags for my 4 humidors for just over 20 bucks. 

Put 2 bags in my large humidor and one each in the others with a container of water next to the KL to charge it. 

Checked this morning and my RH is running 62-72%. I will give the KL some time to stabilize and then remove the water and see what the RH is.

This could not have been any easier, cheaper and convienent and I now have an endless cheap supply of humidity control supplies just down the street without any waiting or the hassles of ordering online.

Thanks again!!!!


----------



## FRANK THE TANK

Ok so I said I wasn't going to pick all the blue ones out all at once but I couldn't sleep in so I woke up early and started watching College Gameday. An hour into the show I got bored so I grabbed my jug of Exquisicat and started sorting. Well two football games later I finally finished.










The whitish looking ones are the ones I sprayed with DW before I put them in the bag.


----------



## getkennard

Just got my 100 qt cooler set up with about 3lbs of exquisicat litter. It is doing an excellent job. The cooler is dealing with the summer temperatures and the the litter is holding steady at 63%. 

Since i don't have a basement, handling temperature fluctuations is an issue. I have been putting frozen packs into the cooler to bring the temperature down. The litter has been sucking up any excess humidity like a champ. 

Does anyone else do this?


----------



## pdisme

Can someone give me a rough idea on how much time needs to pass for KL to bring down the humidity? I'm having trouble with a 1200 count cabinet humidor sitting around 73% here in Florida and would like to knock that down by 8%. I put about a pound (maybe not enough for a large humidor?) of dry KL in maybe 10 hours ago and have not seen much change.


----------



## ShortFuse

pdisme said:


> Can someone give me a rough idea on how much time needs to pass for KL to bring down the humidity? I'm having trouble with a 1200 count cabinet humidor sitting around 73% here in Florida and would like to knock that down by 8%. I put about a pound (maybe not enough for a large humidor?) of dry KL in maybe 10 hours ago and have not seen much change.


Dave - it could be that the KL may already have a good amount of RH in it before you added it to your cabinet. I would leave it in there and prepare another dry batch. You can dry it out by placing it in a baking dish for an hour at 200 degrees. After that let it cool off some before you put it in your cabinet to reduce a temperature spike. You can also freeze it uncovered and it should pull the moisture from it as well. Same thing goes for letting it stabilize some to reduce temp spikes.

Hope this helps!


----------



## pdisme

Ah, thanks, hadn't thought about that. I'll bake some and swap it out. My wife already got a kick out of me bringing home a bag of cat litter 'for the humidor', now she's going to see me baking it in the oven; fortunately she's a psychiatrist so she sees people doing crazy things all day lol.

Right now I'm using just an open top tupperware with the KL but want to switch to a media bag for more surface area. Does this look like the right thing?

HBH Aqua-Pure Filter Media - Filter Media - Fish - PetSmart


----------



## ShortFuse

pdisme said:


> Right now I'm using just an open top tupperware with the KL but want to switch to a media bag for more surface area. Does this look like the right thing?
> 
> HBH Aqua-Pure Filter Media - Filter Media - Fish - PetSmart


Actually, that is for the filter media... you are looking for the bag that goes around it. Just Google search for "filter media bag" and click on "product results". Here is a link for the 12x8 bag Seapora Filter Media Bag - 12" x 8"#

There are smaller applications as well that you can find using the above search parameters. The link you referenced is NOT what you need.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

getkennard said:


> Just got my 100 qt cooler set up with about 3lbs of exquisicat litter. It is doing an excellent job. The cooler is dealing with the summer temperatures and the the litter is holding steady at 63%.
> 
> Since i don't have a basement, handling temperature fluctuations is an issue. I have been putting frozen packs into the cooler to bring the temperature down. The litter has been sucking up any excess humidity like a champ.
> 
> Does anyone else do this?


I just freeze all my stock as i get it then temps are not an issue!



ShortFuse said:


> Dave - it could be that the KL may already have a good amount of RH in it before you added it to your cabinet. I would leave it in there and prepare another dry batch. You can dry it out by placing it in a baking dish for an hour at 200 degrees. After that let it cool off some before you put it in your cabinet to reduce a temperature spike. You can also freeze it uncovered and it should pull the moisture from it as well. Same thing goes for letting it stabilize some to reduce temp spikes.
> 
> Hope this helps!


Damn great answer thanks!:usa2::usa2::usa2::usa2::usa2:


----------



## ShortFuse

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Damn great answer thanks!


I will proudly proclaim that I learned it all from the master!


----------



## pdisme

So at lunch time I did some baking at 200 for an hour, let it cool until I could touch the pan, dumped it in an open top cigar box and put it in the humidor. Wasn't too worried about the little heat it still had since my humidor has cooling. We're now at about 9 hours later and after the initial two hours, it's been holding steady between 66 to 69%.

The fluctuation is going to be normal I think since my Monolith humidor is compressor-based, but definitely on the right track; 66-69% is a lot better than 70-75%. I also don't have a lot of the KL exposed since all I could find to dump it in was a cigar box; I'd guess I have a pound in there at most and it's a fairly large humidor (1200 count).

I'm going to pick up a filter media bag tomorrow, bake up another batch and throw that in there; see if we can take another couple percent off.

Thanks again guys; total spent so far is $18.


----------



## apollyon9515

I was just about to post about how to lower my RH while using KL and low and behold someone already posted it for me.

Is their any difference in between and freezing the beads? Im sure its in this thread, but 95 pages is a bit to skim through


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

apollyon9515 said:


> I was just about to post about how to lower my RH while using KL and low and behold someone already posted it for me.
> 
> Is their any difference in between and freezing the beads? Im sure its in this thread, but 95 pages is a bit to skim through


NOPE!:lever:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

So i went into one of my humidors to pull out a cigar!
The hygro is reading 71% shoot the R/h in the house is only about 75%.
Very humid in the northeast, So i look at the bottom tray and i don't remember that much Kitty Litter in there. But i haven't really opened this box in months. But its almost overflowing no way i would have did that. So i put it in a microwave 5 minutes on high. The dish is so hot you can't touch it but the litter has shrank considerably! I then transfer it to the freezer for a couple of hours! I put it back in the humidor within an hour the hygro is reading 60%.I just didn't want to heat up the house by turning the oven on. And found another way to remove excess moisture from the litter! Just wanted to share it with you guys!


----------



## sweater88

I have had problems with high humidity in the past, and I just picked up a wine cooler off of CL for for cheap....decided to read this thread and make the jump to KL...after the intial swings from seasoning the shelves and such I added the KL...rock solid 65....so cool....Thanks Tony!!!!!!!!


----------



## stock93pgt

dang, if i do this, it's going to be weird going to petsmart and buying some kl not for the cats and fish stuff not for the fish! lol


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

sweater88 said:


> I have had problems with high humidity in the past, and I just picked up a wine cooler off of CL for for cheap....decided to read this thread and make the jump to KL...after the intial swings from seasoning the shelves and such I added the KL...rock solid 65....so cool....Thanks Tony!!!!!!!!


My Pleasure my brother!



stock93pgt said:


> dang, if i do this, it's going to be weird going to petsmart and buying some kl not for the cats and fish stuff not for the fish! lol


You think that's weird! I went to the post office a while back! Grabbed a padded envelope. Pour Kitty Litter in it to mail to a BOTL on PUFF. Stepped up to the counter! The girl says "Okay whats the joke"? I explained to her what the Litter was for. She replies "Alright all you had to say was you didn't want to tell me!"


----------



## stock93pgt

lmao!


----------



## Tank997

Finally got my coolerdor to stay at 68% RH for more than a few days by adjusting the amount of KL cigars and boxes, but with the temp at 77, even in the AC here in south FL. So now I see posts about freezing the KL and get an Idea. 

I made up four more "socks" wet them with DW and stuck them in the freezer to freeze overnight. Tomorrow I will stick them in the top of the coolerdor and see what happens. 

If this is a bad idea please post and tell me not to do this!! I have no idea what the result will be. If it works, I may make this a daily or weekly rotation. 

Tom


----------



## The Mad Professor

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I explained to her what the Litter was for. She replies "Alright all you had to say was you didn't want to tell me!"


Classic :lol:

Building my tuppedor tomorrow and buying KL! Thanks Tony and everyone else for all the advice I've read regarding this.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

My pleasure if you get stuck you know where to come!:wave:


----------



## gahdzila

Tank997 said:


> Finally got my coolerdor to stay at 68% RH for more than a few days by adjusting the amount of KL cigars and boxes, but with the temp at 77, even in the AC here in south FL. So now I see posts about freezing the KL and get an Idea.
> 
> I made up four more "socks" wet them with DW and stuck them in the freezer to freeze overnight. Tomorrow I will stick them in the top of the coolerdor and see what happens.
> 
> If this is a bad idea please post and tell me not to do this!! I have no idea what the result will be. If it works, I may make this a daily or weekly rotation.
> 
> Tom


I didn't do this exactly, but something similar...here's my experience:

I had a couple of refreezeable blue ice packs. I wrapped it in a towel and put it in an empty cigar box in my coolerdor. As long as I religiously stayed on top of things, I could keep my temps 6 or 8 degrees or so below ambient and my RH relatively stable. The big "if" is IF I stayed on top of it. I had to change the pack out every 8-12 hours. Here's what happened: the ice pack is much colder than the surrounding air, so moisture from the air would condense on the ice pack. That's your humidity getting sucked out of the air...so RH drops. As the ice pack thaws, it eventually begins to warm....the condensation will evaporate and your RH will skyrocket. Keeping the ice pack wrapped in a towel would slow things down, but then you've got a wet soggy towel. Not an issue if you stay on top of things and maintain RELIGIOUSLY....like I said, for me it worked out to be 8 or 12 hours and I would have to change out the ice pack or have a big mess on my hands.

I gave up on it. Now I freeze my cigars and don't even think about temps anymore. You don't have to sweat about beetles anymore if you freeze!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Please fella's welcome our latest convert Art Opus X man!

Bird in the air Art DC# 03103200000003484947 should land thurs!
Any more help that you require please feel free to ask!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tank997

gahdzila said:


> I didn't do this exactly, but something similar...here's my experience:
> 
> I had a couple of refreezeable blue ice packs. I wrapped it in a towel and put it in an empty cigar box in my coolerdor. As long as I religiously stayed on top of things, I could keep my temps 6 or 8 degrees or so below ambient and my RH relatively stable. The big "if" is IF I stayed on top of it. I had to change the pack out every 8-12 hours. Here's what happened: the ice pack is much colder than the surrounding air, so moisture from the air would condense on the ice pack. That's your humidity getting sucked out of the air...so RH drops. As the ice pack thaws, it eventually begins to warm....the condensation will evaporate and your RH will skyrocket. Keeping the ice pack wrapped in a towel would slow things down, but then you've got a wet soggy towel. Not an issue if you stay on top of things and maintain RELIGIOUSLY....like I said, for me it worked out to be 8 or 12 hours and I would have to change out the ice pack or have a big mess on my hands.
> 
> I gave up on it. Now I freeze my cigars and don't even think about temps anymore. You don't have to sweat about beetles anymore if you freeze!


Thanks for the tips, I don't think I'm up to the 8 to 12 hour maintenance. I was speaking to a former B&M owner the other day who said I didn't really need to worry about beetles anymore because most of the major brands freeze before they ship now. Not sure how true that is but he sure told me a lot about how the cigar business works that sounded creditable.

Tom


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Freeze everything i got beetles long after they started freezing in Cuba!
Secondary infestations are always an issue!
Cigars get moved around from warehouse to warehouse!
Don't get caught with your pants down!
_KITTY LITTER ROCKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!_!


----------



## Tank997

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Freeze everything i got beetles long after they started freezing in Cuba!
> Secondary infestations are always an issue!
> Cigars get moved around from warehouse to warehouse!
> Don't get caught with your pants down!
> _KITTY LITTER ROCKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!_!


Tony, you are the Man,

I will take your word for it. Please link me to the post about how long to freeze and then how to thaw and when to move to the coolerdor. I know I read it but searching 1430+ posts on this thread will take me all night LOL.

Tanks!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Tank997 said:


> Tony, you are the Man,
> 
> I will take your word for it. Please link me to the post about how long to freeze and then how to thaw and when to move to the coolerdor. I know I read it but searching 1430+ posts on this thread will take me all night LOL.
> 
> Tanks!


Triple bag them remove all air from each set of bags Ziploc freezer bags preferred!
72 hrs in the freezer no fridge step either before or after freezing!
If you freeze in the box one Ziploc bag is enough remove all air add two days for a total of 5 days!


----------



## MS Vol

So I traded in my cheapo CI 50 count humi for a nice new cooler this week and picked up some kl today! Thanks so much to everyone who contributed on this thread for all of the help!

I cleaned the cooler a few days ago and on my lunch break today I threw in a tupperware full of half soaked kl and a few empty boxes that I am going to use to organize the cooler. 

I'm going to let it rest for a another day or so before I open it to check the rh and then the tweaking begins. 

:banana:


----------



## Tank997

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Triple bag them remove all air from each set of bags Ziploc freezer bags preferred!
> 72 hrs in the freezer no fridge step either before or after freezing!
> If you freeze in the box one Ziploc bag is enough remove all air add two days for a total of 5 days!


Great now I need to buy a another freezer  J/K I have three already LOL I may just drop the whole cooler into the freezer (after re-bagging) and then let them heat back up.... On second thought, slow and steady with a few packages at a time, should be the coarse, I think ?

Tom


----------



## gahdzila

Tom -

Yeah, many manufacturers freeze now. Some don't. So...yeah, if your cigars were frozen by the manufacturer, they're beetle free AT THAT TIME. But maybe the vendor you bought them from stored them next to some cigars that weren't frozen. Think about it. Just because they were frozen at the factory doesn't mean they couldn't have picked up an infestation somewhere else along the way!

When I got beetles, the sticks that were infected were not some cheap crap bundles, they were Rocky Patels. So I don't trust anything, and freeze everything.

Here's the definitive thread on freezing: http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...hind-freezing.html?highlight=Science+freezing

In a nutshell: just like Tony said. Wrap 'em up good. I use Ziplock brand freezer bags, and I double bag. Try to get as much air out of the bag as possible....you can use a straw or just put your mouth to the bag and suck it out as you're zipping it. Toss 'em in the freezer. 72 hours is what I do. Take 'em out, and let 'em warm to room temperature before you put them in your humidor/cooler. Give them a couple of weeks to stabilize before you smoke them. And never stress about temps again!

Some guys will do 12 hours in the fridge, then 72 hours in the freezer, then 12 hours in the fridge, then on the counter until they warm to ambient, then to the humi. The idea behind this is to make the temperature change slowly to prevent wrapper damage from sudden temperature changes. Tony and some other trusted FOG's say the fridge step isn't necessary. Personally, I don't do the fridge thing either, and haven't had any problems whatsoever.


----------



## gahdzila

Oh, one more thing - yes, you should freeze all of your stuff at once, if possible. You don't want to put frozen cigars in the same container as non-frozen cigars, because you could possibly get a reinfestation of your frozen ones!

When I had to freeze my whole stash, I set aside about a month's worth of cigars, and put them in a separate humidor. Cigars I could smoke while I waited for the frozen cigars to rest. 

Don't put anything in your "safe beetle-free frozen" humidor unless it has been frozen!


----------



## superman0234

Thanks Tony for the KL idea. I was just about to pull the trigger on the beads when I saw this thread. My humi has been running in the 76-78rh range. Put in a bag of KL last night and was down to 70rh this morning! Gonna keep an eye on it and try and get it down a bit further, but so far so good. Thanks again!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

superman0234 said:


> Thanks Tony for the KL idea. I was just about to pull the trigger on the beads when I saw this thread. My humi has been running in the 76-78rh range. Put in a bag of KL last night and was down to 70rh this morning! Gonna keep an eye on it and try and get it down a bit further, but so far so good. Thanks again!


Take some Litter and heat it in a 200 degree oven for about an hour. Let it cool Place it in the freezer for another hour. It will be bone dry. Put that in your humi and watch the R/H drop to 59- 63% like magic!


----------



## pdisme

+1; out of the bag got me from 73% to 69%, baked it and now I'm holding steady at 64/65% for over a week without touching it; loving it.


----------



## iRace559

I needed to setup a small cooler for some boxes that are arriving tomorrow. Without any time to order beads, I thought I'd give the KL a try. Picked up a jug of Exquisicat and some media filter bags from Petsmart today. Gave the KL a few spritz of DL and she's holding steady so far.

This stuff is a great cheap alternative.


----------



## sweater88

Tony I need your help brother....When i first added the kl my rh went right to 65....we're talking about a small wineador (18ct) btw......i have probably 2-3 lbs in there and the rh dropped like a rock to 53 and its sitting there....i added so much water at one point there was a puddle in the container (tupperwear) that the kl is in znd the rh stays at 53.....i got rid of the puddle but have been spraying the kl every day with dw and it doesn't change...the only thing that brings it up is when i add oasis foam with 70% glycol solution saturation to the humi...that gets it up to 67ish.....and yes i plugged the drain hole and all escape points for humidity in the wineador.....

any ideas you have would be greatly appreciated


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Too much litter for an 18 ct start off with a pound dry after 24 hrs see where your at. If needed add water slowly till the R/H is where you want it. Remember the golden rule never hydrate more than 50 % of the litter. Make sure the seal on the door is good make sure all holes or anywhere moisture might escape are sealed. I assume this is a thermo electric cooler as compressor types eat r/h for breakfast. Let us know what happens we are here for you!:humble:


----------



## sweater88

damn your quick brother....too much.....never thought of that....ok i'll try it right now and update you manana...thank you Tony, you da man! oh and yea thermoelec


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Your welcome that's what i am here for!


----------



## sweater88

hey btw Tony, how you doin' on your recovery from irene?


----------



## gasdocok

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Your welcome that's what i am here for!
> 
> *KITTY LITTER ROCKS!!!!!!!!!!*


fixed that for ya Tony


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

:first::first::first::first::first:


----------



## gahdzila

Joe - something doesn't sound right, brother. Just to be sure, recalibrate your hygrometer.


----------



## sweater88

gahdzila said:


> Joe - something doesn't sound right, brother. Just to be sure, recalibrate your hygrometer.


see i thought the same thing...i will take Tony's and your advice and get back to you


----------



## sweater88

Ok guys here is an update...I calibrated the hygrometer and its fine (boveda calibration kit) which puts my mind at ease a little bit...I went and bought a cooler and added my kitty litter dry, rock solid 65, it barely budged off that point when I moved a huge portion of my stash in there too so thats good and the litter is doing its job perfectly....so its the wineador thats the problem

Its an avanti 18 ct dual zone, but I removed divider so its all one compartment now...the unit seems to collect the humidity and depostit in the form of condensation on the floor of the unit, now that the drain hole is plugged...anyone have any experience with the avanti? the problem is not kitty litter cuz

KITTY LITTER ROCKS!!!!!!!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

sweater88 said:


> hey btw Tony, how you doin' on your recovery from irene?


Still working at it bro its coming along Thanks for asking!


----------



## Tritones

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Still working at it bro its coming along Thanks for asking!


It takes a while to dry out the KL between soakups ... :crazy:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

That's why i buy a pallet full at a time:washing:


----------



## iRace559

I loved how well my KL setting was working in my cooler, that i ditched my heartfelt beads in my 300ct humi and replaced it with KL.

THIS STUFF IS AMAZING.


----------



## ShortFuse

sweater88 said:


> Ok guys here is an update...I calibrated the hygrometer and its fine (boveda calibration kit) which puts my mind at ease a little bit...I went and bought a cooler and added my kitty litter dry, rock solid 65, it barely budged off that point when I moved a huge portion of my stash in there too so thats good and the litter is doing its job perfectly....so its the wineador thats the problem
> 
> Its an avanti 18 ct dual zone, but I removed divider so its all one compartment now...the unit seems to collect the humidity and depostit in the form of condensation on the floor of the unit, now that the drain hole is plugged...anyone have any experience with the avanti? the problem is not kitty litter cuz
> 
> KITTY LITTER ROCKS!!!!!!!


No experience with that brand of cooler, however, I do have some suggestions.

1. You could run a fabricate a collection tray and spout that would act as a drain inside the unit and deposit the moisture from the ceiling of the cooler back into the KL.

2. I have placed several bags of media in my winecooler to help reduce the condensation. Using the theory that humidity rises, I only spritz the large tray of KL that is on the bottom of the cooler. I have a large media bag on the center drawer in front of the fan to help buffer and a travel soap dish at the top to suck in any excess that has traveled that high in the cooler. I am running 3 hygros in there (Hygroset at the top and bottom and a cheap $7 accurite from walmart in the center drawer). At most there is a 1% difference throughout the cooler and like I said I only add moisture to the media at the bottom. I'm not running any fans other than what is standard on my cooler ( NewAir28 ).

Maybe a layered system like this will help you control your moisture better?


----------



## zackly

*unscented kitty litter brand?*

I recently bough a bag of Fresh Step Kitty Litter Crystals for my humi.
Although the ingredient statment only lists "contains silca gel" this product is pine scented but not declared so on the bag. I called the manufacturer and they confirmed this. They said to look for the word "unscented" on the bag. Fresh Step does not make unscented crystals. Can anyone reccomend an unscented brand & a merchant who sells it? I have Petco & Pet Supply Warehouse in my area as well as most of the big box stores. I am also a member of Amazon Prime which would be the easiest. I've been told the most brands of pearls now have scent.......Thanks!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Any unscented silica gel kitty litter works. I recently found Ultra Pearls at a shop rite supermarket work great. If you look through the thread there are many pictures of kitty litter and suggestions. You might see one you recognise from visits to stores in your area. I used to buy Petco's own brand online or in their stores. They no longer stock the unscented either in stores or online. That's how i found the ultra pearls in shop Rite!


----------



## gahdzila

*Re: unscented kitty litter brand?*



zackly said:


> I recently bough a bag of Fresh Step Kitty Litter Crystals for my humi.
> Although the ingredient statment only lists "contains silca gel" this product is pine scented but not declared so on the bag. I called the manufacturer and they confirmed this. They said to look for the word "unscented" on the bag. Fresh Step does not make unscented crystals. Can anyone reccomend an unscented brand & a merchant who sells it? I have Petco & Pet Supply Warehouse in my area as well as most of the big box stores. I am also a member of Amazon Prime which would be the easiest. I've been told the most brands of pearls now have scent.......Thanks!


I just bought more at PetSmart. Exquisicat brand has some that specifically says "unscented" in big letters on the package.


----------



## falconman515

Just and update since I haven't been in this thread for a while ..... which of course is a good thing cause if I haven't been back that means this stuff is doing its job.

I got the Exquisicat at Petsmart with there 99 cent media bags for my NewAir 28 bottle wine cooler and this stiff sit it DEAD ON 64-65% RH AT ALL TIMES!

This crap is absolutely amazing and saved me so much money.

Juts wanted to come back in and give an update to let you all know I have using this for about 2 months know and it hasn't failed one bit.

Thanks so much Tony..... this stuff is great and you saved me tons of money on beads try to humidify my new cooler.

So ya I gotta say it.......

*KITTY LITTER ROCKS!!!!!!!*


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Thanks for coming back and giving to the thread that keeps on giving thanks to all of you!


----------



## mrwizard65

I'm sliding. Made a trip to the local petsmart tonight and received my new humidor in the mail tonight. And so the seasoning process begins.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Follow Don's Herf and Turfs thread on seasoning!
For hydrating media you have already made the best choice!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Thanks for the bump how did you make out?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Just stocked up on sale at ShopRite!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!











Works great but hey don't take my word for it here's the proof!!!!!


----------



## jjjoseph

Will there be any sort of impact on my cigars if I leave them sitting out for a few days? I haven't had a chance to pick up any empty boxes to season my cooler yet and my hygrometer and boveda pack won't even be here till Monday


----------



## gahdzila

jjjoseph said:


> Will there be any sort of impact on my cigars if I leave them sitting out for a few days? I haven't had a chance to pick up any empty boxes to season my cooler yet and my hygrometer and boveda pack won't even be here till Monday


ummm.....just leaving cigars open out on the counter? You don't want to do that. Seal them up in something air tight - ziplock freezer bag will do just fine for a few days.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Clifford is right a Tupperware works well too!


----------



## jjjoseph

Ok thanks. They are still sealed up in the packages that they came in from the stores.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

If you need any help we are here for ya!!!!!!!!!!!!
_KITTY LITTER ROCKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!_


----------



## Staxed

jjjoseph said:


> Ok thanks. They are still sealed up in the packages that they came in from the stores.


those packages aren't air tight, you'll need something air tight to be safe. any spare tupperware you have laying around, or like mentioned a freezer bag for short term.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Just stocked up on sale at ShopRite!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Works great but hey don't take my word for it here's the proof!!!!!


I just realized this stuff was $2 a pound that's the most i ever spent on litter! I gotta say i just changed all my litter out getting ready for winter. No dust at all pleasant surprise well worth the extra cost!


----------



## Kidjnco23

@tonybrooklyn you seem to be the kl expert I just recently put kl in my 150 CT humidor about 3 days ago and the rh is still sitting at 71% hasn't moved any ideas?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Just answered your P.M bro but you can ask your questions here so all may benefit from it!


----------



## Kidjnco23

Got ur pm I was using ci gel and by accident I added too much water and the rh was at 77% last week it dropped down to 71% and has stayed there I am using exquisicat kl and I have a rarely decent amount in there and the rh hasn't moved at all! I shouldn't wet it until the rh drops down to what?


----------



## smelvis

Tony is the Man! with KL I would very much like to see the entire collection and how it works as far as placement ect..and just to see your collection we all like pictures bro. I have never seen large quantities that way.

Thanks Tony


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Take the gel out add about 6 ozs of Kitty Litter dry! Wait 24 hrs let me know what you got! If its still to high add one oz at a time dry litter til you get the R/H you want. If the R/H is too low spritz the litter with a spray bottle one spray at a time till you achieve what you want! I like 59 -63% for my Cubans you see in the picture i have 58%. Kitty Litter is infinitely adjustable. Not like beads that only go to 60% if your willing to do a little work it will work for you! Please lets us know how you made out! We are here for you!!!!:yo:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

smelvis said:


> Tony is the Man! with KL I would very much like to see the entire collection and how it works as far as placement ect..and just to see your collection we all like pictures bro. I have never seen large quantities that way.
> 
> Thanks Tony


Damn bro that means a lot coming from you! You know i am not one for showing off. But next day the camera's out in the Habano's section of course!
:yo::yo::yo::yo::yo:


----------



## smelvis

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Damn bro that means a lot coming from you! You know i am not one for showing off. But next day the camera's out in the Habano's section of course!
> :yo::yo::yo::yo::yo:


Thanks Bro I am curious as I have learned a lot from you and I am always showing off it something I am sure we would all love to see bro!

Thanks Tony! :lock1:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

smelvis said:


> Thanks Bro I am curious as I have learned a lot from you and I am always showing off it something I am sure we would all love to see bro!
> 
> Thanks Tony! :lock1:


No thank you my brother!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kidjnco23

Well I just added more kl to the cup was about 3/4 of the way full I just filled it all the way hoping it will drop any other suggestions?


----------



## gahdzila

Kidjnco23 said:


> Well I just added more kl to the cup was about 3/4 of the way full I just filled it all the way hoping it will drop any other suggestions?


Surface area is the key. Adding more KL to a cup will probably not help you much. You'd do better to split it into more containers.

To lower your RH, use dry KL, and do not add any water!

And get that over-wet gel out of your humi!

Good luck, brother!


----------



## lukesparksoff

what is the best bang for the buck Filter Media Bag for kitty Litter


----------



## pdisme

lukesparksoff said:


> what is the best bang for the buck Filter Media Bag for kitty Litter


I've been trying to find larger bags too; all I've found so far has been the 4" by about 12" bag from petsmart but it's taken a bunch of them to calm my humidity down in my 1200-count humi; I'd like to find some larger diameter bags but I guess aquariums don't really need larger.


----------



## stock93pgt

pdisme said:


> I've been trying to find larger bags too; all I've found so far has been the 4" by about 12" bag from petsmart but it's taken a bunch of them to calm my humidity down in my 1200-count humi; I'd like to find some larger diameter bags but I guess aquariums don't really need larger.


i used to be really into salt water fish and fresh water fish, here is what i found Pond Filtration & Filter Media: Drs. Foster & Smith Media Bags


----------



## pdisme

stock93pgt said:


> i used to be really into salt water fish and fresh water fish, here is what i found Pond Filtration & Filter Media: Drs. Foster & Smith Media Bags


Ah, those are exactly what I need, thanks for the link.

That got me thinking, what would really really be perfect would be a finely perforated metal box; then when I need to bake the KL to dry it back out (high humidity here in FL) I wouldn't even have to take it out of the box, just put the whole thing in the oven and then back to the humi when dry.


----------



## stock93pgt

pdisme said:


> Ah, those are exactly what I need, thanks for the link.
> 
> That got me thinking, what would really really be perfect would be a finely perforated metal box; then when I need to bake the KL to dry it back out (high humidity here in FL) I wouldn't even have to take it out of the box, just put the whole thing in the oven and then back to the humi when dry.


lol i cant help you with the metal box lol, all tho, my last place i worked at, i could of made something like that in the machine shop out back


----------



## Staxed

Just picked up two Arturo Fuente Hemingway Short Story's...the B&M has a $5 minimum for credit purchases apparently, and my $20 giftcard too me to $1.20, so naturally I had to add two sticks to my order


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

pdisme said:


> Ah, those are exactly what I need, thanks for the link.
> 
> That got me thinking, what would really really be perfect would be a finely perforated metal box; then when I need to bake the KL to dry it back out (high humidity here in FL) I wouldn't even have to take it out of the box, just put the whole thing in the oven and then back to the humi when dry.


Its only a 200 degree oven so metal might not be necessary. I have seen some silicone pans used for baking that withstand 400 plus degrees! Also i have done it in the microwave with no ill effects. After i nuke the litter for about 5 minutes stir occasionally to make sure its all getting warm. I place it in the freezer couple of hours that sucks out any additional moisture!


----------



## pdisme

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Its only a 200 degree oven so metal might not be necessary. I have seen some silicone pans used for baking that withstand 400 plus degrees! Also i have done it in the microwave with no ill effects. After i nuke the litter for about 5 minutes stir occasionally to make sure its all getting warm. I place it in the freezer couple of hours that sucks out any additional moisture!


You're keeping it in the media bag and going straight to microwave? I would definitely try that; I figured the bag would melt.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

pdisme said:


> You're keeping it in the media bag and going straight to microwave? I would definitely try that; I figured the bag would melt.


I don't use a media bag i use Tupperware or a dish depending on application! There is nothing wrong with media bags i just like the greatest surface area!


----------



## pdisme

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I don't use a media bag i use Tupperware or a dish depending on application! There is nothing wrong with media bags i just like the greatest surface area!


That's what I was trying to do by using a media bag.  It should get you many times the surface area of exposed KL compared to a non-permeable container which only has the top exposed.

For example; 4" media bag * pi * 12" length = 150 square inches of exposed KL, well except for the little sliver sitting on the bottom but I position that over a slat in the drawers to lessen the lost area. A 12" x 4" tupperware is only 48" square inches of exposed KL, since it's just the top side, and probably takes up about the same amount of space.


----------



## Kidjnco23

Put the dry kl in yesterday I have it in a tupperwear cup and it only in a 150ct humi still hasn't dropped yet, yo think I should put it in a stocking or something?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Kidjnco23 said:


> Put the dry kl in yesterday I have it in a tupperwear cup and it only in a 150ct humi still hasn't dropped yet, yo think I should put it in a stocking or something?


Are you sure the litter is dry bake it in a 200 degree oven for an hour or so like you do with beads! I live in new york the R/h is murder mine is holding at 58% R/h scroll down and check my pictures! Just changed it all out the other day! Its on page two!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kidjnco23

The kl is from a brand new box! Maybe I'll just swap it out with new kl because I have so much of it! What you think @tonybrooklyn?


----------



## pdisme

Kidjnco23 said:


> The kl is from a brand new box! Maybe I'll just swap it out with new kl because I have so much of it! What you think @tonybrooklyn?


Brand new won't matter; it comes out however it went in. I had to bake mine before I got down to 65% but I'm having to re-bake every two weeks and trying to find a better way to avoid that.


----------



## asmartbull

Kidjnco23 said:


> Put the dry kl in yesterday I have it in a tupperwear cup and it only in a 150ct humi still hasn't dropped yet, yo think I should put it in a stocking or something?


The more surface area the better.....

I have also got NEW KL that required drying ....There is no down-side to putting it in the oven for 20 minutes..


----------



## Kidjnco23

If I do put it in the oven how many degrees do I bake them at? And any other ideas besides baking I really don't feel like doing that right now?


----------



## Kidjnco23

The humi is sitting at 70/70 right now!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Kidjnco23 said:


> The kl is from a brand new box! Maybe I'll just swap it out with new kl because I have so much of it! What you think @tonybrooklyn?





Kidjnco23 said:


> If I do put it in the oven how many degrees do I bake them at? And any other ideas besides baking I really don't feel like doing that right now?


Freezer for 24 hours works well too!
New does not mean its not already saturated its been hanging around all summer! Made in a humid factory and stored in humid warehouses!
200 degree oven 1 hour then let it cool in the freezer another two hours dry as a bone!


----------



## Kidjnco23

Alright I'll put a batch in the freezer till tomorrow and when I take it out of the freezer how long should I wait to put it in the humi!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Put it right in no waiting necessary!


----------



## Kidjnco23

Alright I'll try it out and let you know how it goes!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

:smoke2::smoke2::smoke2::smoke2::smoke2:


----------



## Kidjnco23

:boom:


----------



## Don_in_Texas

Hey Tony (and everyone else thats been contributing to this thread), Thanks a ton for all the great info. I recently decided to go the wineador route and ordered a NewAir 280. I also went ahead and picked up a jug of the Exquisicat. Now I just need to contact Forrest to order my drawer setup.

Anyway, I currently use one of those Xicar 30-count travel boxes for extra room when space in my desktop humidors gets tight. I put a small container of the KL in that, gave it a few light sprays of distilled water, and sealed it up. It's been holding a perfect 70% for days. Great Stuff!!!

I'll be posting some pics of the wineador project as it gets going. Thanks again.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Thank you Don for stopping in! Can't wait to see your new set-up! Peace my brother!!!!!:rockon:


----------



## ShortFuse

I'm back to help with the beatings Tony! Remember you can also microwave the KL and remove moisture. Just be sure its in a glass bowl thats heat resistant and for heaven sake wear some over mits when you take it out.... It will be hot! 

Unless you're going from the microwave to the freezer (which I dont recommend - Its rough on your dishes) it will still pull some humidity out of the air while its cooling so keep that in mind when you go to spray it. 

Going on 6 months of extremely low maintenance humidification in the desert. I think I've used less than 12oz of water total between all my humis that are running on KL. 

KL ROCKS!!!!!!!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Thanks my brother!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon:


----------



## Kidjnco23

Just took the kl out of the freezer now let's see how it goes!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

I had to bake some last night I put it in the microwave in a glass bowl on high 5 minutes. Stirred it occasionally the litter was so damp it was sticking to the spoon. This was new stuff out of the bag. Put it in the freezer for an hour in the humidor. Holding 59% this morning.
KITTY LITTER ROCKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Kidjnco23 said:


> Just took the kl out of the freezer now let's see how it goes!


So how did ya make out Kid?


----------



## Kidjnco23

@tonybrooklyn I just checked my humi after I put the kl back in from the freezer and it's still holding at 70%


----------



## Kidjnco23

This is what it looks like!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

You going by the round analog hygrometer in front of the humidor?


----------



## Kidjnco23

No I have a digital one inside!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Well if its calibrated and you trust it add some more dry litter till you achieve the R/H your looking for. There's not many cigars in there so you have a larger amount of space to control!


----------



## Kidjnco23

true ill order more cigars first then if it doent drop ill just add more kl!


----------



## Valdi

Hi everyone.
Couple weeks ago I switched from RH beads to kitty litter. So far is working well. I have a question. What blue colour beads in KL are for? As precautionary measures I have removed them from the litter.:noidea:



:canada:


----------



## Kidjnco23

Right now holding at 68%!


----------



## Valdi

quantim0 said:


> I had been having issues with my Heartfelt 65% beads holding at 70+% for weeks in my cooler, my sticks were smoking like crap.
> 
> I went to walmart 2 weeks ago, dropped in about 3 lbs of KL and my humidity has been 65-67% ever since. Best $8 I have ever spent.
> 
> Thanks guys.


Same here. Same reason, same results. Humidity at 63%-65%. Thanks Brooklyn.

:cheer2::canada:


----------



## Maik

Valdi said:


> Hi everyone.
> Couple weeks ago I switched from RH beads to kitty litter. So far is working well. I have a question. What blue colour beads in KL are for? As precautionary measures I have removed them from the litter.:noidea:
> 
> :canada:


From what i have been reading they are the ones that take all the "Scent" away from the cat shit so its nothing harmful for your cigars, i have seen pictures with them and without them by many different cigar aficionados... and myself i left them there since they have no harm to my cigars.

And an update, i have 3 different humidors that all have KL balls in them holding the humidity at 63-66% (Depending from humi) so for me its working like a perfect and i live in Finland where it totally s**ks to try to keep your cigars humidified...


----------



## bsr5088

So i switched to KL this week, however i had to get a store brand kitty litter and it is more jagged and crystalline rather than spheres like exquisicat.

When i spray it, it seems that alittle bit shatters and leaves a fine powder on the bottom of my humi. Does exquisicat do this as well, or is it just my off brand?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Valdi said:


> Same here. Same reason, same results. Humidity at 63%-65%. Thanks Brooklyn.
> 
> :cheer2::canada:


My pleasure BRO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Maik said:


> From what i have been reading they are the ones that take all the "Scent" away from the cat shit so its nothing harmful for your cigars, i have seen pictures with them and without them by many different cigar aficionados... and myself i left them there since they have no harm to my cigars.
> 
> And an update, i have 3 different humidors that all have KL balls in them holding the humidity at 63-66% (Depending from humi) so for me its working like a perfect and i live in Finland where it totally s**ks to try to keep your cigars humidified...


The blue ones turn a purple color when the kitty litter is too wet that is their only function! I keep them in there with no ill effects!!!!!!!



bsr5088 said:


> So i switched to KL this week, however i had to get a store brand kitty litter and it is more jagged and crystalline rather than spheres like exquisicat.
> 
> When i spray it, it seems that alittle bit shatters and leaves a fine powder on the bottom of my humi. Does exquisicat do this as well, or is it just my off brand?


The better brands do not exibit this behavior! Like anything else you get what you pay for! I like Ultra pearls. I posted pictures couple of pages back. At $2 a pound its still a bargain and available at any Shop Rite!


----------



## priorwomanmarine

Is there a certain type of kitty litter?


----------



## Staxed

priorwomanmarine said:


> Is there a certain type of kitty litter?


Anything that is silica based should work, most people recommend and use ExquisiCat


----------



## gahdzila

Make sure it's UNSCENTED!!!!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

You know i have been out all day so i keep the heat on 55 opened the humidor to grab some sticks the R/H is 61%. Turned the heat on took a shower temps up to 65 R/H is still rock solid at 61%. And it only cost me $2 a pound!:director::mrgreen::dude:
KITTY LITTER ROCKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## priorwomanmarine

Thank you


----------



## Kidjnco23

Lovin the kl!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Everyone loves Kitty Litter!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...my-kitty-litter-large-humidor-experience.html


----------



## LLave

Because of this thread, another noobie tosses out the floral foam and gets kitty litter up and going.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

:first::first::first::first::first:


----------



## rhetorik

Made the switch last night and I'm already seeing a difference. I had unknowningly jacked up my HF bead by soaking them.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Bake em in a 200 degree oven for an hour!


----------



## rhetorik

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Bake em in a 200 degree oven for an hour!


Cook the HF beads??


----------



## Fuzzy

I have read here that the idea of "cooking" the beads or litter is to reduce and or remove the moisture they hold.

I have also put my kitty litter in the freezer for a day. That too, seems to reduce the moisture content as long as the KL is put back in the 'dor right from the freezer.


----------



## rhetorik

Yeah I have heard that too, but it sounded like Tony was saying you could bring HF beads back to life that have been soaked, I thought they lost some sodium or something permanently. My problem isn't that they are oversaturated, I think they are ruined.


----------



## pdisme

Yeah I wouldn't think soaking them would matter; whatever chemical they put inside the beads should not be displaced by saturating them since the walls of the beads should be permeable to only water/water vapor either way. If that were not the case, the chemical would leak out over time.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

rhetorik said:


> Cook the HF beads??


You can cook the beads if the salts are not gone they will come back!
I also cook Kitty Litter before using it to make sure its dry!


----------



## bigdave_79

I just made the switch to KL a few days ago and I have to say I'm so glad I did.

I am fairly new to collecting cigars and the concept of humidification. The floral foam that came with my desktop humidor just wasn't working very well and tended to over-humidify. So I bought some cigar mechanic beads to try and maintain constant humidity but it ended up fluctuating anywhere between 65 and 75% and the variability was killing my sticks. So after reading through the posts here I made the switch, filled my current small round humidification device with KL and also threw in a small shot glass of KL. The humidity is consistently holding rock solid at around 68-70% and I paid about as much for an 8lb bag of KL as I did for 30grams of beads! AWESOME!!

Thanks to everyone here for posting their experience with KL, it really helped me out!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Anytime my brother! We are always here for you! Remember please tell all your friends!
_KITTY LITTER ROCKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!_


----------



## Don_in_Texas

Hey Tony, I've got my wineador up and running now. I have it holding pretty steady at 64% and got to wondering, what's the best way to add more water when that becomes necessary? I'm using the white filter bags for aquariums to hold the KL. Do you just spray water on the outside of the bags when the RH starts to fall?


----------



## Qball

Don_in_Texas said:


> Hey Tony, I've got my wineador up and running now. I have it holding pretty steady at 64% and got to wondering, what's the best way to add more water when that becomes necessary? I'm using the white filter bags for aquariums to hold the KL. Do you just spray water on the outside of the bags when the RH starts to fall?


I mist the bags with a mini spray bottle filled with distilled water. Kinda mist it all over. Then I stick the nozzle up to the bag and give it a squirt about 1/3 of the way from the top, then down another 1/3, and one more shot on the bottom 1/3 to moisten the interior beads a little.

I definitely do NOT soak it... just give it a nice misting so it's damp all over.


----------



## gahdzila

Yep, just buy a cheap spray bottle from the drug store and gently mist the outside of the bag.


----------



## Don_in_Texas

Thanks guys. I use one of those Cigar Mechanic humidifiers in one of my desktop humidors and that thing tells you to soak it for a certain amount of time to charge it. I was wondering if people did something similar with the bags of KL. I don't soak that humidifier either. I just use a syringe to add water to it when it needs it.


----------



## usrower321

Don_in_Texas said:


> Thanks guys. I use one of those Cigar Mechanic humidifiers in one of my desktop humidors and that thing tells you to soak it for a certain amount of time to charge it. I was wondering if people did something similar with the bags of KL. I don't soak that humidifier either. I just use a syringe to add water to it when it needs it.


Don't soak beads! They break if you soak them. My cigar mechanic beads are now little tiny pieces because of my noobness back in the day. Just spray. KL might be fine but that would spike your rH a lot to soak KL. You want to gradually raise rh so just spritz it a little bit every few hours or day until you are sitting at a good rh. Cigars do not take kindly to drastic rh shifts.


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

I don't think I will go back to expensive beads after this discovery; had a new 100ct humi come in today and either it came pre-seasoned or the litter got it to 62% in under 5 mins.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Don_in_Texas said:


> Hey Tony, I've got my wineador up and running now. I have it holding pretty steady at 64% and got to wondering, what's the best way to add more water when that becomes necessary? I'm using the white filter bags for aquariums to hold the KL. Do you just spray water on the outside of the bags when the RH starts to fall?


Most people block the drain this serves two purposes! 1st it prevents loss of moisture to the outside. 2nd they place a dish filled with beads at the bottom over the drain. The condensation runs into the litter no need to hydrate except in very dry months. As my kitty litter friends have all said when hydration is needed a spray bottle is fine.


----------



## rhetorik

Yeah don't soak the beads, I learned that the hard way


----------



## Fury556

Had to buy another 28qt cooler and 4 cedar trays since my other cooler is overflowing. I'm using a combo of KL + HCM beads in the other cooler and things are fine. Trying out just KL in this new cooler. Bought the 8lb container of Exquisicat and a few 12x4 filter bags. How much KL will each of those bags hold? I have nothing to weigh those with.


----------



## tupacboy

been using kl for over a year now... best stuff ever


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Fury556 said:


> Had to buy another 28qt cooler and 4 cedar trays since my other cooler is overflowing. I'm using a combo of KL + HCM beads in the other cooler and things are fine. Trying out just KL in this new cooler. Bought the 8lb container of Exquisicat and a few 12x4 filter bags. How much KL will each of those bags hold? I have nothing to weigh those with.


Fill two bags put em in the cooler take it from there. Do not i repeat Do not hydrate the Litter till you see what the R/h is in the cooler after adding the litter dry.
If you need moisture spray couple of times repeat as necessary. Congrats on picking the best product for the job!
:first::first::first::first::first:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

_happy thanksgiving to all kitty litter converts!!!!!!!!!!!!_


----------



## jpmg

Just thought I'd put in my bit. I switched to KL from 70% beads back in early August. Only just last week did I add more water to it as the RH level went down to 62% (I like to keep it around 65-66%. I don't think I'll be touching it up again for another three months. Oh, and the bag of KL I bought was the cheapest. It was like a 2-3lb bag and it only cost about $6. Awesome stuff.


----------



## Don_in_Texas

TonyBrooklyn said:


> _happy thanksgiving to all kitty litter converts!!!!!!!!!!!!_


Same to you Tony. Hope you had a good one. I used my time off to switch my 2 desktops over to KL


----------



## Vitulla

beads were doing the job in my wineador, added about 1 pound of KL, now my humidity is rock solid.
Amazing!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

_R/G bumps for my last 3 Kitty Litter Converts!
Remember spread the word!
KITTY LITTER ROCKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!_


----------



## mcgreggor57

Petsmart 1/2 mile away = KL in humis. I have to admit there was some skepticism, but I saw results within a short time. Make room on the bandwagon.


----------



## sum12nv

I decided to switch from using the humi-care crystal jar and go with the kitty litter. The humi-care wasnt holding humidity for the winter. I went to Pet Smart and bought a jub of Exquisicat Crystals non-scented. Are these what im needing? I'd post up a link but my post count isnt high enough


----------



## usrower321

sum12nv said:


> I decided to switch from using the humi-care crystal jar and go with the kitty litter. The humi-care wasnt holding humidity for the winter. I went to Pet Smart and bought a jub of Exquisicat Crystals non-scented. Are these what im needing? I'd post up a link but my post count isnt high enough


Ya Jason that's what you need. You can put it in anything from fishtank filter bags to .22 bullet boxes. Don't forget the distilled water though.

Welcome to Puff btw!


----------



## sum12nv

usrower321 said:


> Ya Jason that's what you need. You can put it in anything from fishtank filter bags to .22 bullet boxes. Don't forget the distilled water though.
> 
> Welcome to Puff btw!


Okay great, yeah I just put some in some .22 boxes. I had one full with beads and I sprayed them is distilled water but still couldnt get my rh up past 60. I added another this morning. Hopefully that will do it. I'm guessing I just need to get a feel on how much water to add.

And thanks for the welcome!


----------



## gahdzila

Jason - when stuff seems off and you can't figure out what's wrong, it's usually a good idea to recalibrate your hygrometer. Just to make sure and be on the safe side. You have a digital? How long since you calibrated?


----------



## sum12nv

gahdzila said:


> Jason - when stuff seems off and you can't figure out what's wrong, it's usually a good idea to recalibrate your hygrometer. Just to make sure and be on the safe side. You have a digital? How long since you calibrated?


Yes its a digital Hygro-Set I purchased from CI. I did the salt test on it about 4 months ago


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Jason do yourself a favor get a boveda calibration pack. Pick one as close to the R/H you intend to store your cigars. After you are sure your hygro is ok then proceed with the kitty litter.
Make sure your humidor is properly seasoned and that it seals well also.


----------



## sum12nv

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Jason do yourself a favor get a boveda calibration pack. Pick one as close to the R/H you intend to store your cigars. After you are sure your hygro is ok then proceed with the kitty litter.
> Make sure your humidor is properly seasoned and that it seals well also.


Okay i'll have to check into the calibration packs. I seasoned the humidor as soon as I got it and it does seem to have a pretty good seal on it.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Let us know how you make out!


----------



## Dubv23

im curious. 

Would a Oasis Puck filled with KL, (the ones that come stock in humidors) be sufficient humidification for a small tupperdor? Im talking maybe a 3x5 tupperware container that is air tight. I use it for sticks i want to smoke soon without freezing.


----------



## Fury556

After microwaving KL should it change colors? I noticed a few (as in 4-5 pieces) that turned chalk white while the rest stayed looking the same as when I put them in.


----------



## TXsmoker

Normaly being white indicates that they are dry. When moist, they will be clearish looking. Being chalk white would make me think that those are dry.


----------



## gosh

I'm currently getting my new coolidor prepped with KL! Thanks to this thread!



pdisme said:


> HBH Aqua-Pure Filter Media - Filter Media - Fish - PetSmart


This was posted several months ago, and was told that isn't what they need... it is actually. The first drop down box allows you to choose bags, confusing as hell, yes, but still the place to get media filter bags if ordering from PetSmart online. I seriously looked over this site for close to 2 hours before I figured this out. So for future reference for those buying their pieces online.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Dubv23 said:


> im curious.
> 
> Would a Oasis Puck filled with KL, (the ones that come stock in humidors) be sufficient humidification for a small tupperdor? Im talking maybe a 3x5 tupperware container that is air tight. I use it for sticks i want to smoke soon without freezing.


Sure!



Fury556 said:


> After microwaving KL should it change colors? I noticed a few (as in 4-5 pieces) that turned chalk white while the rest stayed looking the same as when I put them in.


I have had some turn brown doesn't effect them!



gosh said:


> I'm currently getting my new coolidor prepped with KL! Thanks to this thread!
> 
> Spread the word KITTY LITTER ROCKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fury556

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Sure!
> 
> I have had some turn brown doesn't effect them!


I assumed they would all turn white like HF beads do when they are dry, but the didn't. How long is too long to put them in the microwave? I think I did mine for 5 min.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Dubv23 said:


> im curious.
> 
> Would a Oasis Puck filled with KL, (the ones that come stock in humidors) be sufficient humidification for a small tupperdor? Im talking maybe a 3x5 tupperware container that is air tight. I use it for sticks i want to smoke soon without freezing.





Fury556 said:


> After microwaving KL should it change colors? I noticed a few (as in 4-5 pieces) that turned chalk white while the rest stayed looking the same as when I put them in.





Fury556 said:


> I assumed they would all turn white like HF beads do when they are dry, but the didn't. How long is too long to put them in the microwave? I think I did mine for 5 min.


The ones i had in for 5 minutes turned brown! I would say about 3 minutes or till you stop seeing steam is long enough!


----------



## sum12nv

Well I think I have the KL dialed in. Its been holding 66RH for several days now. I took everyone's recommendations and just lightly sprayed the beads with distilled water every day to bring up the rh to the desired level and its been doing its thing since.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cool man! See it ain't that hard to do! Those expensive alternatives have everyone brainwashed!


----------



## pdisme

TXsmoker said:


> Normaly being white indicates that they are dry. When moist, they will be clearish looking. Being chalk white would make me think that those are dry.


I've found it best to microwave for three minutes, then let all the steam out of the microwave; it really holds a lot of water. Then another two. I've yet to have any KL change colors. I microwave it on top of a bacon tray so the water can drip away from the media bag.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Neat trick thanks!


----------



## Vitulla

Quick question:
does it matter if I have a Large tupperware in my cooler with about 2 pounds of kitty litter, or should i get media bags and split the litter?
Thanks!


----------



## pdisme

Vitulla said:


> Quick question:
> does it matter if I have a Large tupperware in my cooler with about 2 pounds of kitty litter, or should i get media bags and split the litter?
> Thanks!


tupperware will work fine. The media bags get you a couple advantages though:

1) If you're using KL to DE-humidify, it's a lot easier to get the water out of it if you use the bags because the steam (if you microwave) is going to come out all sides of the KL, which a media bag will pass through all sides.

2) A media bag gets you greater exposed surface area of the KL, so you can use less of it, and consume less space in your cooler.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

pdisme said:


> tupperware will work fine. The media bags get you a couple advantages though:
> 
> 1) If you're using KL to DE-humidify, it's a lot easier to get the water out of it if you use the bags because the steam (if you microwave) is going to come out all sides of the KL, which a media bag will pass through all sides.
> 
> 2) A media bag gets you greater exposed surface area of the KL, so you can use less of it, and consume less space in your cooler.


Great advice! You may not know much about the Bahamas lol! But your an expert on kitty litter! R/G bump for ya sir!


----------



## pdisme

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Great advice! You may not know much about the Bahamas lol! But your an expert on kitty litter! R/G bump for ya sir!


I'm good at caring for my sticks, getting them is the hard part lol.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

pdisme said:


> I'm good at caring for my sticks, getting them is the hard part lol.


Your off to a good start hang around contribute in the forums!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

R/H in my house is around 50% Just checked all my cigars!
Holding steady at 59%-63% KITTY LITTER ROCKS!!!!!
Best part is i don't have to mortgage my house to keep my cigars properly humidified!


----------



## crizq0

This is awesome. I can't wait to get my tupperdore started.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

_MERRY CHRISTMAS and a HAPPY HEALTHY NEW YEAR!
Just think of all the extra stuff you bought by switching to Kitty Litter!
Peace my brothers!_


----------



## Kidjnco23

@tonybrooklyn, Ok so my humidity dropped down to 55 in my humidor I am using exquisicat kl and being that it is winter now what should I do to bring it back up, just keep wetting them till I get it at the right rh?


----------



## gahdzila

I'm not tony, but yes, just spritz the KL with distilled water in a spray bottle. Just a couple of sprays, it doesn't take much. Leave it alone for a few hours or overnight and check your RH again and see where you are


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Listen to Clifford he hit the nail on the head!


----------



## Kidjnco23

Well it's still sitting at 54 any other ideas and I wet it a descent amount?


----------



## ShortFuse

What kind of hygrometer are you using? When and how did you calibrate it last? Do you have a good seal in the humi/cooler/whatever you're using?


----------



## Kidjnco23

Yes good seal on the humi and I have a digital one and a regular one and their both reading about the same!


----------



## Kidjnco23

And the temp is staying the same just my rh isn't budging for some reason!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

If the seal is good and the hygro is right. And once again i can't stress this enough. I recently swapped out batteries in all of mine. Into a sealed container with a big 65% boveda pack they went. One was off 9% one was dead on the others where all 1 or 2 points off. The last time i changed the batteries they where all pretty close. As far as litter double the amount keep spraying till you get what you need. I still have dry litter in mine and we are almost in January very damp in the northeast still.


----------



## ProbateGeek

Kidjnco23 said:


> Well it's still sitting at 54 any other ideas and I wet it a descent amount?


Kid, did you by any chance get a whole lot of cigars from Santa, which have recently been added to your humi? If you and Tony are both in the same general geographical area, and he's using dry litter (as am I out on the west coast), I'm wondering if you've got something new in your humi (cigars, boxes, wooden shelves?) that's sucking up your moisture.

Perplexing...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

I wondered about that as well. I recently added some fresh cigars they were on the wet side. So that does help maintain R/H for me.

This is from the national weather service for today.

Lat: 41.37 Lon: -73.48 Elev: 456
Last Update on Dec 28, 3:53 pm EST

Overcast

35 °F
(2 °C) 
Humidity: 57 %
Wind Speed: W 20 G 28 MPH
Barometer: 29.60" (1002.4 mb)
Dewpoint: 21 °F (-6 °C)
Wind Chill: 24 °F (-4 °C)
Visibility: 10.00 mi.
And yesterday the humidity was much higher as it rained all night.


----------



## Kidjnco23

No nothing new in the humi! Going to wet the kl again and see what happens


----------



## Kidjnco23

Or you think maybe I could put a Lil shot glass of distiller water in it and see what happens?


----------



## ShortFuse

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I wondered about that as well. I recently added some fresh cigars they were on the wet side. So that does help maintain R/H for me.
> 
> This is from the national weather service for today.
> 
> Lat: 41.37 Lon: -73.48 Elev: 456
> Last Update on Dec 28, 3:53 pm EST
> 
> Overcast
> 
> 35 °F
> (2 °C)
> Humidity: 57 %
> Wind Speed: W 20 G 28 MPH
> Barometer: 29.60" (1002.4 mb)
> Dewpoint: 21 °F (-6 °C)
> Wind Chill: 24 °F (-4 °C)
> Visibility: 10.00 mi.
> And yesterday the humidity was much higher as it rained all night.


The humidity is great and what not, but if you are running your heater, like most do when its that cold, you can expect a huge RH difference from what the NWS says and what is going on in your home. Remember your furnace pushes hot dry air, and your central air pushes cool damp air.

I put my cheap 7 dollar weather station I got from Wally world outside my wineador to monitor conditions in my house and kept the extra hygrosets in my wineador, plus I've been rotating them through a bag of 69% boveda packs to check accuracy.


----------



## Kidjnco23

Well I haven't added any cigars I'm actually checking the calibration on the hygrometer so I dunno if I should just keep wettin the kl or what?


----------



## Kidjnco23

Or maybe it's because I have less cigars and I smoked most of em?.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

ShortFuse said:


> The humidity is great and what not, but if you are running your heater, like most do when its that cold, you can expect a huge RH difference from what the NWS says and what is going on in your home. Remember your furnace pushes hot dry air, and your central air pushes cool damp air.
> 
> I put my cheap 7 dollar weather station I got from Wally world outside my wineador to monitor conditions in my house and kept the extra hygrosets in my wineador, plus I've been rotating them through a bag of 69% boveda packs to check accuracy.


Its actually higher in my house its at 69% right now the R/H really does not drop indoors where i am till Jan/Feb then by March its on its way back up. With old fashion cast iron steam radiators/ heat and a very damp house to begin with maintaining R/H is never a problem for me. Its removing it that's how i got into kitty litter. If its exceptionally cold dry winter then i must turn on the humidifier. The dehumidifier i keep on in the basement all year long just shut off a couple of weeks back. And you as always are right Thom knowing your environment is the key to making kitty litter work. I think the key to making any hydrating media work. Many buy beads soak them then say my 65% beads are reading 75%. Always start slow.


----------



## Kidjnco23

@ tonybrooklyn well I live in west Hester ny so it's pretty much the same here and I checked the calibration on the hygrometer and it is pretty much spot on! Any other way to get the rh up?


----------



## ShortFuse

KidJNCO - I can send you some of another brand of KL if you'd like. Let me know!


----------



## Kidjnco23

What kind thanks for the offer but maybe I'll just pick some up!


----------



## ShortFuse

Its Petco brand unscented silica, sold at Petco. I have approx 4 lbs sitting around. If you change your mind shoot me a PM.


----------



## Kidjnco23

Pmd you!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Kidjnco23 said:


> @ tonybrooklyn well I live in west Hester ny so it's pretty much the same here and I checked the calibration on the hygrometer and it is pretty much spot on! Any other way to get the rh up?


If your hygro is right and your humidor is tight. Then double the amount of litter you are using add water as necessary. Thom was stationed in the desert and maintained rock solid R/H with Kitty Litter. He is barely home and already helping others a great BOTL! I tried to bump him but it tells me i love him too much. So please give him a bump!


----------



## Kidjnco23

so this is what the kl looks like in my humi you think I should double up on it


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

You have no cigars in there i say take them out. Wipe the box down with distilled water in a new sponge. Close lid if the R/H holds around 75% or higher for 24 hours the wood is seasoned. Then add triple the litter you have now with a couple of spritzes of water. Check every 24 hrs till proper R/H is achieved. Then put your cigars back in.


----------



## Kidjnco23

Yea I pretty much smoked most of em and I just ordered more today so, you think I should just re season the humi?


----------



## Kidjnco23

And I just replaced the kl with a new batch to see if anything would happen!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Kidjnco23 said:


> Yea I pretty much smoked most of em and I just ordered more today so, you think I should just re season the humi?


Yes!


----------



## Kidjnco23

Alright I'm Gunna re season it what should I do with the cigars put them in the fridge or the freezer or just put them in a ziploc bag?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Kidjnco23 said:


> Alright I'm Gunna re season it what should I do with the cigars put them in the fridge or the freezer or just put them in a ziploc bag?


Ziploc bag or Tupperware with a boveda pack or a slightly damp paper towel should do it.


----------



## Kidjnco23

Ok well I don't have any Bovedas so I'll just use the paper towel I'll let u kno what happens I'm Gunna re season it tonight!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Okay bro good luck keep us posted!


----------



## ShortFuse

Dave... mail went out today with 0311 1660 0001 2100 8097


----------



## ProbateGeek

ShortFuse said:


> Dave... mail went out today with 0311 1660 0001 2100 8097


I love us for stuff just like this.


----------



## StogieNinja

100% agree, Terry!

Bumped Thom for ya, Tony! 

Thom, good on ya, man. And welcome home!


----------



## loulax07

TonyBrooklyn said:


> You have no cigars in there i say take them out. Wipe the box down with distilled water in a new sponge. Close lid if the R/H holds around 75% or higher for 24 hours the wood is seasoned. Then add triple the litter you have now with a couple of spritzes of water. Check every 24 hrs till proper R/H is achieved. Then put your cigars back in.


i thought you're not supposed to wipe down the walls of a humidor?


----------



## StogieNinja

Kidjnco23 said:


> so this is what the kl looks like in my humi you think I should double up on it


Kid, looking at the size of your humi, I'd agree with what Tony said earlier... you need more KL in there.

I'd quadruple the amount of KL you have in there. Get a wider dish so there's more KL exposed to the air. My guess is that you simply don't have enough KL in there to regulate the rH quickly enough in between when you're taking the readings. Double or quadrouple the KL, spritz it, and then give it 36 hours before reading it. If it's too high, add a bit of dry KL, if it's too low, spritz the KL again... then give it another 36 hours to see where it's at.

Quadroupling the KL might be slightly over-kill, but the more you have in there, the more quickly the rH will normalize after every time you've opened the humi.


----------



## ShortFuse

loulax07 said:


> i thought you're not supposed to wipe down the walls of a humidor?


Its not to douse the wood, but if you think of it as dusting with a cloth or sponge of DW. The saturation will be bad, but a very light wiping will help the wood. IMHO

Thanks for the bumps guys!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

loulax07 said:


> i thought you're not supposed to wipe down the walls of a humidor?


Says who? I always wipe down new humidors with no ill effects.


----------



## vink

bought it, liked it, got to say kitty litter rocks!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Kid, looking at the size of your humi, I'd agree with what Tony said earlier... you need more KL in there.
> 
> I'd quadruple the amount of KL you have in there. Get a wider dish so there's more KL exposed to the air. My guess is that you simply don't have enough KL in there to regulate the rH quickly enough in between when you're taking the readings. Double or quadrouple the KL, spritz it, and then give it 36 hours before reading it. If it's too high, add a bit of dry KL, if it's too low, spritz the KL again... then give it another 36 hours to see where it's at.
> 
> Quadroupling the KL might be slightly over-kill, but the more you have in there, the more quickly the rH will normalize after every time you've opened the humi.


Great post ninja R/G bump!
Sorry Thom still tells me i love you too much!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Still damp here in the northeast R/H really not an issue.


Lat: 41.37 Lon: -73.48 Elev: 456
Last Update on Dec 30, 8:53 am EST

Overcast

33 °F
(1 °C) 
Humidity: 70 %
Wind Speed: Calm
Barometer: 30.04" (1017.7 mb)
Dewpoint: 24 °F (-4 °C)
Visibility: 8.00 mi.


----------



## Kidjnco23

Ok so last night I re seasoned the humi and it was sitting at 74rh now I just checked it and it's at 64 alrdy I'm hoping it stays!


----------



## Fuzzy

I actually had to do a very light spritz on the kitty litter in two of my wood humidors. First time in about three months. The Rh in both dropped to 59 from its normal 63%.

The humidity in my coach has hovered below 50% for several days and I have been opening them several times a day.

The maidador only gets opened a couple of times a month and it is rock solid @ 63% Since I opened it to check the RH, I decided to liberate a Padron Series "68 Corojo LE 2009

I am at google earth location below. If you look close, you will even see my jeep with an orange hull kayak on the roof.

26° 11' 17.6"N
80° 11' 52"W
elev: 7ft.

temp: 77°
RH: 45% this is the lowest it has been since I changed my battery this summer, according to my Accurite.

*KITTY LITTER ROCKS!!!*


----------



## StogieNinja

Kidjnco23 said:


> Ok so last night I re seasoned the humi and it was sitting at 74rh now I just checked it and it's at 64 alrdy I'm hoping it stays!


Don't check it again for *at least *24 hours. You need time for everything to stabilize between readings. If you keep opening the humi, you'll keep releasing all the ambient humidity, and you want everything stable before you take a reading from the hygro.


----------



## Kidjnco23

Well I was actually going to put a shot glass of sistilled water in it just to bring it back up you think that's ok or I should just leave it as is?


----------



## ShortFuse

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Great post ninja R/G bump!
> Sorry Thom still tells me i love you too much!


Its alright Tony! We'll settle up later!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Fuzzy said:


> I actually had to do a very light spritz on the kitty litter in two of my wood humidors. First time in about three months. The Rh in both dropped to 59 from its normal 63%.
> 
> The humidity in my coach has hovered below 50% for several days and I have been opening them several times a day.
> 
> The maidador only gets opened a couple of times a month and it is rock solid @ 63% Since I opened it to check the RH, I decided to liberate a Padron Series "68 Corojo LE 2009
> 
> I am at google earth location below. If you look close, you will even see my jeep with an orange hull kayak on the roof.
> 
> 26° 11' 17.6"N
> 80° 11' 52"W
> elev: 7ft.
> 
> temp: 77°
> RH: 45% this is the lowest it has been since I changed my battery this summer, according to my Accurite.
> 
> *KITTY LITTER ROCKS!!!*


You want a laugh here is how damp it is in new york right now!

Lat: 41.37 Lon: -73.48 Elev: 456
Last Update on Dec 31, 9:53 am EST

Fog/Mist

42 °F
(6 °C) 
Humidity: 96 %
Wind Speed: Calm
Barometer: 29.89" (1012.4 mb)
Dewpoint: 41 °F (5 °C)
Visibility: 1.00 mi.

I still am running dry litter as long as there is no snow i am not complaining rain is fine!


----------



## Fuzzy

TonyBrooklyn said:


> You want a laugh here is how damp it is in new york right now!
> 
> Lat: 41.37 Lon: -73.48 Elev: 456
> Last Update on Dec 31, 9:53 am EST
> 
> Fog/Mist
> 
> 42 °F
> (6 °C)
> Humidity: 96 %
> Wind Speed: Calm
> Barometer: 29.89" (1012.4 mb)
> Dewpoint: 41 °F (5 °C)
> Visibility: 1.00 mi.
> 
> I still am running dry litter as long as there is no snow i am not complaining rain is fine!


Funny here, not a cloud in the sky, unlimited visibility, 64° and the Rh has gone from 45 to just over 70% in a few hours. My boxes are now again at 63% after only 16 hours

I feel for you Tony. The only thing snow is good for is to hide the dog rockets in the yard. Of course, spring is no fun since all the poopsicles start to melt.


----------



## HugSeal

Got a quick question. Picked up some Kitty Litter from Fresh & Easy. It is made of "silica beads and acidity regulators". I've heard that it should be pure silica so I guess my question is whether the acidity regulators makes it unusable or if it is still okay.

thanks!


----------



## gosh

I am happy to report that a few weeks in to my coolidor set up, the KL is keeping my humidity absolutely rock-solid!! Simply amazing. There's only one thing left to say....

*KITTY LITTER ROCKS!!!!*


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

HugSeal said:


> Got a quick question. Picked up some Kitty Litter from Fresh & Easy. It is made of "silica beads and acidity regulators". I've heard that it should be pure silica so I guess my question is whether the acidity regulators makes it unusable or if it is still okay.
> 
> thanks!


Any unscented silica is fine!



gosh said:


> I am happy to report that a few weeks in to my coolidor set up, the KL is keeping my humidity absolutely rock-solid!! Simply amazing. There's only one thing left to say....
> 
> *KITTY LITTER ROCKS!!!!*


Glad to hear it spread the word!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

shortfuse said:


> its alright tony! We'll settle up later!


gottcha lol!


----------



## spottedjag

So i'm curious, what would happen if you used the good ole' fashion unscented clay stuff?


----------



## HugSeal

spottedjag said:


> So i'm curious, what would happen if you used the good ole' fashion unscented clay stuff?


This is just a speculaton from my part.

But the silica crystals suck up humidity to a certain extent and then evaporates it all depending on their and the airs humidity.

The clay stuff only sticks together when it gets wet. It does not absorb humidity neither does it release it controlled. In other words it shouldn't work at all.

Do note that this is purely a speculation, someone with actual knowledge can happily correct me if needed.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

spottedjag said:


> So i'm curious, what would happen if you used the good ole' fashion unscented clay stuff?





HugSeal said:


> This is just a speculaton from my part.
> 
> But the silica crystals suck up humidity to a certain extent and then evaporates it all depending on their and the airs humidity.
> 
> The clay stuff only sticks together when it gets wet. It does not absorb humidity neither does it release it controlled. In other words it shouldn't work at all.
> 
> Do note that this is purely a speculation, someone with actual knowledge can happily correct me if needed.


Interesting you know those ultra expensive Shelia beads are made from clay. You guys might be on to something.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Kidjnco23 said:


> Ok so last night I re seasoned the humi and it was sitting at 74rh now I just checked it and it's at 64 alrdy I'm hoping it stays!


How did ya make out?


----------



## Michigan_Moose

Do tell, I have been watching this one.


----------



## protekk

So I started an all CC 150 quart coleman marine cooler and decided to go the kitty litter route. Everything has worked out great and it has been sitting at 60% RH for the last 5 days:whoo:. This stuff is amazing!


----------



## bwhite220

Alright, I took the bait and did this. I got a new 50 count humidor for Christmas and decided I would give this a shot. After seasoning my new humi, it stayed around 80% for 3 days. I decided to throw some dry KL in there to absorb the moisture a day ago. I'm already down to 70%. We'll see where it maintains, if it drops below 62% I'll spray it a little with DW but I'm hoping that it hovers around 65% using just the extra humidity that it pulled in.


----------



## gahdzila

Sounds great, Brandon! Keep us posted!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

bwhite220 said:


> Alright, I took the bait and did this. I got a new 50 count humidor for Christmas and decided I would give this a shot. After seasoning my new humi, it stayed around 80% for 3 days. I decided to throw some dry KL in there to absorb the moisture a day ago. I'm already down to 70%. We'll see where it maintains, if it drops below 62% I'll spray it a little with DW but I'm hoping that it hovers around 65% using just the extra humidity that it pulled in.


It will for a while but then the combination of dry winter air and loss of humidity from even the tightest humidor will eventually drop the R/h too low. This is easily rectified by spraying the litter with distilled water just like beads! Nothing so hard that it justifies concern. You are a good student you read the thread and may now reap the rewards of cheap humidification media! My R/G gun is out till tomorrow you have earned a bump! Spread the word _KITTY LITTER ROCKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
_


----------



## Dubv23

Finally found some dust free KL today! I've been on the hunt forever because the exquisicat crystals have been leaving dust all over my cooler and tupperdors..and hands, and it's been driving me crazy.

I went on a 2 hour witch hunt and finally found a mom and pop pet store today that carried "crystal clear litter pearls" that are round all clear silica. dust free! I was scared this stuff was divsontinued lol. 

Felt the need to share that it is still out there if you look around because all google searches led me to believe that anything "pearl" was discontinued.


----------



## StogieNinja

FYI you can still et the pearls on amazon delivered to your door for like $15.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

_I have been lucky Shop Rite a great famous supermarket here in New York carry's Ultra Pearls. Dust free hold R/H like no bodys business!
KITTY LITTER ROCKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!_


----------



## Dubv23

I was avoiding the internet fornthis one. I felt that it should have been easier to find than they were. Luckily I saved some money and paid $10


----------



## LLave

My tupper and cheap humi hold right about 60-65% RH with ZERO fuss. KL is really a great setup.


----------



## Kidjnco23

@tonybrookly wasn't going too well filled a media bag with exquisicat couldn't get the rh to go above 60 and I sprayed it two days in a row! Currently trying another litter now, maybe cause it's the winter I can't get the rh to go above like 60 any ideas?


----------



## gahdzila

Kidjnco23 said:


> @tonybrookly wasn't going too well filled a media bag with exquisicat couldn't get the rh to go above 60 and I sprayed it two days in a row! Currently trying another litter now, maybe cause it's the winter I can't get the rh to go above like 60 any ideas?


First, go here, and calculate how much you need to make sure you have enough KL. As a rule of thumb, you'll need twice as much KL as this site recommends: Heartfelt Industries Cigar Humidifiers and Accessories

Does your humi have a good seal?

Recalibrate your hygrometer.

And that's about all I can think of off the top of my head. If everything is right with the above three things, I'd wager that it's just really dry in your house and you just need to keep spraying your KL!


----------



## Kidjnco23

Yea seal is good and my hygrometer is calibrated!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Kidjnco23 said:


> Yea seal is good and my hygrometer is calibrated!


Impossible something you are overlooking.


----------



## Kidjnco23

I don't know what I can be over looking?


----------



## Dubv23

gahdzila said:


> First, go here, and calculate how much you need to make sure you have enough KL. As a rule of thumb, you'll need twice as much KL as this site recommends: Heartfelt Industries Cigar Humidifiers and Accessories
> 
> Does your humi have a good seal?
> 
> Recalibrate your hygrometer.
> 
> And that's about all I can think of off the top of my head. If everything is right with the above three things, I'd wager that it's just really dry in your house and you just need to keep spraying your KL!


So that means in my 150qt cooler I want about 4lb of litter?
That seemed like overkill but maybe necessary


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Kidjnco23 said:


> I don't know what I can be over looking?


I wish i knew then i could help you. There are hundreds of pages in this thread. Not one failure all successes so common sense dictates that something is wrong with your application of procedures. Or there is a mechanical problem faulty hygrometer. Poorly working or seasoned humidor no other answer is possible. Did you put a flashlight in the humidor take it in a dark room? Did you do the dollar bill test? Is your humidor able to hold a steady R/H while being seasoned for at least 24 -72 hours?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Dubv23 said:


> So that means in my 150qt cooler I want about 4lb of litter?
> That seemed like overkill but maybe necessary


I used to run 2- 2.5 lbs but more is always better.


----------



## tysalem

I found a 12 bottle Vinotemp on Craigslist yesterday and it's already setup and my cigars are resting in there. Hmmm, what did I use for humidification??? KITTY LITTER!!!!!!  It rocks! Now that my cigars boxes have absorbed some moisture, the wineador is holding between 65-70%. 

Thanks so much for your effort in making this thread and helping everyone out in saving some money! :thumb:


----------



## Dubv23

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I used to run 2- 2.5 lbs but more is always better.


Im at about 2 lb right now. I just replaced ny litter so if this struggles to get up toward65* then ill add more


----------



## Dubv23

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I used to run 2- 2.5 lbs but more is always better.


Im at about 2 lb right now. I just replaced ny litter so if this struggles to get up toward65* then ill add more


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

tysalem said:


> I found a 12 bottle Vinotemp on Craigslist yesterday and it's already setup and my cigars are resting in there. Hmmm, what did I use for humidification??? KITTY LITTER!!!!!!  It rocks! Now that my cigars boxes have absorbed some moisture, the wineador is holding between 65-70%.
> 
> Thanks so much for your effort in making this thread and helping everyone out in saving some money! :thumb:


You are very welcome Spread to word KITTY LITTER ROCKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Dubv23 said:


> Im at about 2 lb right now. I just replaced ny litter so if this struggles to get up toward65* then ill add more


Exactly more litter and a little more moisture till you achieve your desired R/H.


----------



## Kidjnco23

The seal has to be good because when I use the gel in it, it holds the rh just fine, and I have a whole media bag filled with kl I just redid last and it's in a 150ct humi that should be more than enough kl


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Kidjnco23 said:


> The seal has to be good because when I use the gel in it, it holds the rh just fine, and I have a whole media bag filled with kl I just redid last and it's in a 150ct humi that should be more than enough kl


If it holds the R/H fine with gel why are you switching to Kitty Litter? As i recall months back when you first came to the Kitty Litter thread. Your humidor was not hold R/H that's why you switched to Kitty Litter. Please correct me if i am wrong i help so many and didn't feel like looking back through the threads. Kitty Litter does not fix bad seals on humidors if you had problems with gel you will have it with any humidification device.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Kidjnco23 said:


> Lovin the kl!


In this thread your loving it.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Kidjnco23 said:


> @tonybrooklyn, Ok so my humidity dropped down to 55 in my humidor I am using exquisicat kl and being that it is winter now what should I do to bring it back up, just keep wetting them till I get it at the right rh?


In this thread you are down to 55% sounds like a humidor problem to me.


----------



## Kidjnco23

TonyBrooklyn said:


> In this thread you are down to 55% sounds like a humidor problem to me.


What happen was in the summer time when I was using the gel the rh was too high so I switched to kl and it was holding and 65 and then dropped and I haven't been able to maintain it at 65 since winter unless it's the gel for some reason!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Kidjnco23 said:


> What happen was in the summer time when I was using the gel the rh was too high so I switched to kl and it was holding and 65 and then dropped and I haven't been able to maintain it at 65 since winter unless it's the gel for some reason!


The R/H was too high because you where adding R/H with the gel and also it was summer so the R/H is very high. A bad sealing humidor will grab R/H from the environment. Also a bad sealing humidor will lose R/H to the environment it is winter R/H is low. So if you got a bad sealing box and your holding around 60% i say your doing pretty good. Add more litter and water good luck.


----------



## tysalem

So my wineador started to creep up a little above 70% today(I'm guessing I added a little too much DW to start). Added a little dry litter and it went right down to 65%. KITTY LITTER ROCKS!!!!!


----------



## Dubv23

Kitty litter is a life saver. Added some saturated (not overly so) to my desktop in place of a bag of HF beads at the bottom of my humidor and rh is steady at 65 where with straight beads I was struggling to settle around 60 in these winter months. A much happier humidor and a much happier smoker.


----------



## totti 10

I have already bought 5lb of kitty litter for my new 34bottle wineador.
hopefully he amount is enough to mitigate the chiller being a compressor type. If not, can always buy
another, only $10/5lb anyway


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

totti 10 said:


> I have already bought 5lb of kitty litter for my new 34bottle wineador.
> hopefully he amount is enough to mitigate the chiller being a compressor type. If not, can always buy
> another, only $10/5lb anyway


Glad you guys are all using it and liking it! It is living proff that you do not have to spend an arm and a leg for safe simple storage of your cigars!


----------



## Kidjnco23

Fluctuating between 58-60 rh!


----------



## PaulE

For wineador owners, When setting up a wineador do you need to put kitty litter in every shelf? Or can i just put all the kitty litter i need at the bottom of the wineador?

Thanks.


----------



## ShortFuse

PaulE said:


> For wineador owners, When setting up a wineador do you need to put kitty litter in every shelf? Or can i just put all the kitty litter i need at the bottom of the wineador?
> 
> Thanks.


I have a large tupperware at the bottom of mine with about 1.5lbs of KL in it and I also have an aquarium filter bag about half way up (where the fan is) and a small soap dish (like what youd use for travel or in a gym bag) at the top to catch any excess. In doing that I am maintaining 63-65% throughout my 28 bottle fridge with monthly spritizes of DW. Its pretty painless. Just make sure your drawers are seasoned and if you add a lot of sticks at a time, expect some fluctuation.

Thom


----------



## PaulE

Thanks Thom


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Yes Thom thanks much for your diligence help wisdom with the kitty litter thread!


----------



## totti 10

Put about 2lbs inside my 34bottles compressor chiller.
now rocking at 72% for 1night. maybe ill try put another 3lb and see how it goes.
A bit on the higher but I'm more hoping that the more litter can mitigate my RH swing
havent try turning on the chiller yet

My 100ct humi also maintaining at 72% using kitty litter.
perhaps mine is a bit high cos i live in tropical country,
and opening a humi actually increase my humidity, not lowering it down
lol


----------



## Kidjnco23

? Being that I use kl and it's awesome as long as the humidity stays alright and being that I'm using a humidor do I have to season it again from time to time?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Seasoning a humidor that is up and running is a one time thing when you first get it. Of course if you shut it down. Or it is ignored and the R/H is to low for long periods you must re season again.


----------



## Kidjnco23

Gotcha!


----------



## ShortFuse

totti 10 said:


> Put about 2lbs inside my 34bottles compressor chiller.
> now rocking at 72% for 1night. maybe ill try put another 3lb and see how it goes.
> A bit on the higher but I'm more hoping that the more litter can mitigate my RH swing
> havent try turning on the chiller yet
> 
> My 100ct humi also maintaining at 72% using kitty litter.
> perhaps mine is a bit high cos i live in tropical country,
> and opening a humi actually increase my humidity, not lowering it down
> lol


You might try freezing your KL, others have had success with microwaving or baking it to remove moistutre. There are several references to each method if you searching within the thread. If I recall, one of the guys is in Tampa, FL and has high humidity and microwaved his KL to lower his RH in a cabinet style super wineador.


----------



## Kidjnco23

@shortfuse thanks for the extra kl and @ tonybrooklyn thanks for all the info on kl finally got it sitting at 65 had to moisten the kl a lot though, but finally got it where I want it!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Your welcome glad it worked out.


----------



## nealw6971

To TonyB and others out here on the forum who might know... I tried to do a search on this, but didn't get what I was looking for. Not sure if I missed it or if it just hasn't been brought up, but I have the following question:

Most of the unscented silica KL has blue crystals in it. After doing a bit of research, I found that the blue crystals are used as an indicator of how much moisture has been absorbed by the silica (the blue turns pink when it reaches a certain level of absorption). 

So, I further investigated and found that the blue silica is silica that has been treated with cobalt, which is a pretty harmful substance.

If we take this a step further... We keep our cigars in an enclosed (air tight) space in order to maintain the humidity. The humidity is created from water that is absorbed and released by the KL (both the blue and the white crystals) and over time (especially for those of us who age certain types of cigars) the cigars absorb and release moisture as well, and theoretically, this moisture would include (probably trace) amounts of cobalt. 

This leads me to wonder if we could possibly be ingesting small amounts of cobalt over time? I don't know if cobalt resides permanently in our systems (like mercury) and builds up or not, but I do think it's something we need to think about.

Which leads me to wonder, should we be sifting out the cobalt treated silica?

Thanks for any answers on this or links to where this question has been answered.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

I used to pick out the blue ones when i first started. Then many told me its not necessary sort of like skipping the fridge step when freezing cigars. I did poke around and read later on that the substance used to color the silica is harmless to humans and pets. This makes sense as i further researched on substances used for animals and the stringent guidelines that are enforced. The bottom line if they make you nervous i would pick them out. There are even some brands out there without them. Great post my brother?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

I did find this.

Blue Indicating Silica Gel a Hazardous, Potentially Carcinogenic Pollutant!
But it refers to silica used for other purposes. 
What i mean to say is there's a lot more blue in there than the occasional one you find in kitty litter.


----------



## nealw6971

Thanks brother! Always good to hear from you on this subject.


----------



## ProbateGeek

I'm not worried about the blue crystals









but think the pearls work better (less sandy residue)


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

nealw6971 said:


> Thanks brother! Always good to hear from you on this subject.


My pleasure bro that's what i am here for thanks for the kind words!



ProbateGeek said:


> I'm not worried about the blue crystals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but think the pearls work better (less sandy residue)


Yes i like the pearls better as well i get the Ultra Pearls at Shop Rite. They are around $2.50 a pound a little pricy compared to the others. But way cheaper than beads!


----------



## yellowv

I just got the exquisicat from Petsmart and am trying it in my new 28 bottle wineador. Hopefulyy it works well. I can't bear spending $90 on a couple of pounds of Heartfelt beads.


----------



## gahdzila

I don't think the blue KL crystals are the same thing as those blue indicating gel crystals. Has anyone's KL ever changed colors from blue to pink like that? I've never noticed mine changing color at all (though I haven't experimented with saturating and/or fully drying it in the oven). I can't imagine that they would put something in kitty litter that could kill a cat if they ate a bite or two of it LOL. PETA would be all over them!


----------



## gahdzila

Found this on one manufacturer's website:

General FAQ's | Ultra Pet



> 10. What makes the crystals different colors?
> 
> We use a vegetable dye to change the colors of the pearls. This is for the appeal of the cat's parents- the cats do not care about color, nor do the different colors work differently.


No cobalt in Ultra Pearls, just vegetable dye to make them look pretty! I suspect this is true for most if not all of the KL's we use!


----------



## francone13

I use Special Kitty from Walmart and on the label it says the blue beads discolour not "change" colour. Also it says if swallowed drink lots of water. Dose not seem like there is any harmful chemicals in there if there was id hope they would tell us to do more then drink water if ingested LOL


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

gahdzila said:


> Found this on one manufacturer's website:
> 
> General FAQ's | Ultra Pet
> 
> No cobalt in Ultra Pearls, just vegetable dye to make them look pretty! I suspect this is true for most if not all of the KL's we use!





francone13 said:


> I use Special Kitty from Walmart and on the label it says the blue beads discolour not "change" colour. Also it says if swallowed drink lots of water. Dose not seem like there is any harmful chemicals in there if there was id hope they would tell us to do more then drink water if ingested LOL


Yes that's what i figured thanks for posting guy's!


----------



## francone13

I also grabbed a blue bead and soaked it in water. Did not change colour. If it was Cobalt it would turn Pink is this correct?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

francone13 said:


> I also grabbed a blue bead and soaked it in water. Did not change colour. If it was Cobalt it would turn Pink is this correct?


Yes to my knowledge that is correct.


----------



## crizq0

gahdzila said:


> Found this on one manufacturer's website:
> 
> General FAQ's | Ultra Pet
> 
> No cobalt in Ultra Pearls, just vegetable dye to make them look pretty! I suspect this is true for most if not all of the KL's we use!


Thanks for the info. I was going to ditch my Exquisicat cat litter because of the possiblity of cobalt. I'm going to keep using it for now but going to look into contacting the exquisicat company to see if its the similar vegetable dye as well.


----------



## Kidjnco23

Don't tell me I have to pick out all of the blue crystals out of my exqisicat now! :ask:


----------



## nealw6971

Hey Guys, I think we're good. It looks like it's vegetable dye. This is great news!


----------



## francone13

Found this cool video on youtube. If your blue beads don't do this then I think you are safe.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Great post Mike thanks!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kidjnco23

@ tonybrooklyn how often are you spraying your kl being that it's winter?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Just like beads when the R/H drops too low about once a month.


----------



## wahoofever

For those of you with 150qt coolers what volume of litter are you using?

I have been using the cheap litter, but apparently not enough of it as I keep spraying like once a week. I read somewhere double the beads calculator so that would be 24oz?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

2-3 lbs should be plenty i have seen some run as high as 4 lbs.


----------



## wahoofever

TonyBrooklyn said:


> 2-3 lbs should be plenty i have seen some run as high as 4 lbs.


THanks Tony. I'll get to the store this weekend and rectify the situation. I've had some trouble getting my hydro's calibrated so thats annoying me. I have not been running near enough litter for my cooler apparently and this past week I've had 2 wrappers split while smoking on some sticks I have been storing since July so I gotta get this figured out.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

wahoofever said:


> THanks Tony. I'll get to the store this weekend and rectify the situation. I've had some trouble getting my hydro's calibrated so thats annoying me. I have not been running near enough litter for my cooler apparently and this past week I've had 2 wrappers split while smoking on some sticks I have been storing since July so I gotta get this figured out.


A calibrated Hygro is mans best Friend. Your welcome if you get stuck stop by we are always here to help!


----------



## vink

I just needed to say it again Kitty litter rocks!!!, The humidity in my humidor is so stable now, I don't even have to think about it!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Isn't it amazing and so cheap too!
When i think of all the years all the cash i wasted on beads what a jerk i was.
To pig headed to admit that it could/would work. So blatantly arrogant was i i would actually say things like yeah i'll go get a cat so he could piss in it LOL!
Since using it i now get to laugh all the way to the bank!
KITTY LITTER ROCKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## yellowv

A week or so ago I went on heartfelts site to order a couple pounds of beads for my new wineador build and I about pooped my pants when 2lbs and a few socks came out to $90 shipped. It was at that moment I decided to try the KL. Went to my local Petsmart the next day and got 8lbs for $14 and some of the media bags for 99 cents. I still don't have my drawers so I put a couple of lbs of dry litty litter in the fridge along with some cedar boxes and scraps with a small saucer of distilled water on the bottom and left it sit for 4 days. Took the water out and it sits right at 63%RH. I would imagine once I get the drawers and sticks in there it will be perfect. Thanks for saving me $70.


----------



## WilsonRoa

Just thought I'd chime in. Seems my waxingmoon humi is now balancing out at 54-57%rH. I keep adding more DW. However, I have started to realize that the KL is leaving a small dust of crystals on the bottom of the humi. I have it wrapped up in those mesh filter bags. When I grab a smoke, I just wipe it down with a hand and blow away anything that may be on it. 

Any idea why this may happen or should I use a different type of bag to hold the KL. BTW, I broke one mesh bag cause I was hitting it against my hand and I could see the dust just fly out of the bag. I guess I tried too hard..lol.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

The cheaper Kitty Litters leave dust try Ultra Pearls or any brand name pearl litter. Beads leave dust and crumbs as well when used in those bags.


----------



## WilsonRoa

Thanks Tony.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

My pleasure bro that's what i am here for!


----------



## tysalem

Kitty litter rocks!!!!! :bounce:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

:rockon::rockon::rockon::bounce::high5:


----------



## Vitulla

just wanted to give a little heads up on things. I had my kitty litter in a tupperware for my coolerdor. I have been fighting with the humidity for a while, it was a few points too low for my liking. Every day I would spray it with no change. So I went to the dollar store and picked up some material bags. Their like goody bags, and since its valentines day soon, they have hearts all over them hahahaa. Needless to say, this helped me out instantly. By transferring the litter to the bags, my coolerdor has been 100% steady at the humidity I like...Perfect!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

You mean Purrrrrfectound:
KITTY LITTER ROCKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:cheer2:


----------



## bigdave_79

I have a small 50-count desktop humidor in which I keep a small amount of KL in a small round humidifier and a second helping of KL in a shot glass. I opened my humidor today to add a little water to my KL and I noticed that some of the KL crystals in the shot glass had a little grey-brown fuzz on them. I last opened my humidor 2 days ago to grab a stick and can't remember it being there at that time. So my questions are - what was this fuzz? Can kitty litter go bad or grow mold? Does KL need to be changed on a regular basis? Has anyone else experienced anything like this?

I inspected all my sticks and they all seem fine. Needless to say, I threw out the old KL and replaced it with some fresh crystals.

Thanks in advance for your input!


----------



## usrower321

bigdave_79 said:


> I have a small 50-count desktop humidor in which I keep a small amount of KL in a small round humidifier and a second helping of KL in a shot glass. I opened my humidor today to add a little water to my KL and I noticed that some of the KL crystals in the shot glass had a little grey-brown fuzz on them. I last opened my humidor 2 days ago to grab a stick and can't remember it being there at that time. So my questions are - what was this fuzz? Can kitty litter go bad or grow mold? Does KL need to be changed on a regular basis? Has anyone else experienced anything like this?
> 
> I inspected all my sticks and they all seem fine. Needless to say, I threw out the old KL and replaced it with some fresh crystals.
> 
> Thanks in advance for your input!


Gonna assume it was mold brother. How are you charging the KL? I would recommend a spray bottle and mist them if you aren't already. IMO a bag of some sort (some guys use fish filter bags some use women's stockings) is best because you max out the surface area of KL in contact with the air and no water would be able to really pool anywhere. YMMV though!

Oh and just make sure your humi's rh isn't getting too high. The KL may have been oversaturated which could be a sign that you're heading toward mold rh. Hope that helps!


----------



## gahdzila

bigdave_79 said:


> I have a small 50-count desktop humidor in which I keep a small amount of KL in a small round humidifier and a second helping of KL in a shot glass. I opened my humidor today to add a little water to my KL and I noticed that some of the KL crystals in the shot glass had a little grey-brown fuzz on them. I last opened my humidor 2 days ago to grab a stick and can't remember it being there at that time. So my questions are - what was this fuzz? Can kitty litter go bad or grow mold? Does KL need to be changed on a regular basis? Has anyone else experienced anything like this?
> 
> I inspected all my sticks and they all seem fine. Needless to say, I threw out the old KL and replaced it with some fresh crystals.
> 
> Thanks in advance for your input!


Are you using distilled water? Always use distilled water, not tap water! Its cheap insurance!

I'd probably just watch it like a hawk for now. It could be an isolated crop, but it's likely that you'll have some more mold start growing. If so, you'll want to quarantine your cigars while you disinfect your humidor. I'm not sure exactly what the best thing to do would be. Wipe it down with Everclear, let it dry completely, then reseason? Anyone else?


----------



## nikonnut

Big Dave,
Welcome! I would just add that you would be amazed how little water it takes on the KL to get the humidity right. It took a total of 7 pumps from a spray bottle of DL water to 2 cups of KL to get the RH right in my tupperdor (1.5 gal rubbermaid container). To be honest I ended up swapping 1/2 cup of the wetted stuff for dry after the fact to get to 66%. Go slow, it takes time for everything to settle in.


----------



## francone13

TonyBrooklyn said:


> The cheaper Kitty Litters leave dust try Ultra Pearls or any brand name pearl litter. Beads leave dust and crumbs as well when used in those bags.


Even the Dust Free KL leave some dust around. Do you or anyone else know if this dust is harmful to our cigars or more importantly to ourself?


----------



## Evonnida

I keep my KL at the bottom of my coolers and have never noticed dust on my cigars... If there has been some I've smoked, I haven't had any problems yet.


----------



## bigdave_79

Thanks for your input guys,

The humidity has been holding steady at 68%, I even re-calibrated my hygrometer a few weeks ago to make sure it was still working! I charge it with a spray bottle whenever I have to and I always only use distilled water and always just lightly mist it. The humidity has never gone above 70%. I agree that it was probably mold but I'm surprised that it grew. I followed all the recommendations on these forums. I wonder what I did wrong... damn.



usrower321 said:


> Gonna assume it was mold brother. How are you charging the KL? I would recommend a spray bottle and mist them if you aren't already. IMO a bag of some sort (some guys use fish filter bags some use women's stockings) is best because you max out the surface area of KL in contact with the air and no water would be able to really pool anywhere. YMMV though!
> 
> Oh and just make sure your humi's rh isn't getting too high. The KL may have been oversaturated which could be a sign that you're heading toward mold rh. Hope that helps!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

francone13 said:


> Even the Dust Free KL leave some dust around. Do you or anyone else know if this dust is harmful to our cigars or more importantly to ourself?


All silica based products leave dust/ crumbs even beads. Harmful jeez i guess if you were to stand over a full bag of litter while pouring it in a pail. And intentionally inhale the fumes day in and day out. Most likely very harmful much like inhaling aerosol paint in a bag or sniffing glue. Other than that i think a cat scratching around in it after taking a dump. Has got to make more dust in one sitting. Than a lifetime of using it for cigars. Thoughts?


----------



## Evonnida

Tony, I was doing some re-orginization and realized my KL is yellowing... My beads have done this too, although they were all in separate containers. Any idea what gives and if I need to replace the KL?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Evonnida said:


> Tony, I was doing some re-orginization and realized my KL is yellowing... My beads have done this too, although they were all in separate containers. Any idea what gives and if I need to replace the KL?


If it has an ammonia aroma replace them they are cheap enough. They still work fine like beads its the byproduct of aging cigars some call it the 2nd fermentation.
I used to dread when i had to dump my beads for this reason as the cost was huge. But with litter its so cheap i don't even think about it.


----------



## 71r

Hello Tony and thanks for the KL tip. Im new to this and was having troughble getting my Humi above 64%. I switched to the KL in one of my rectangular humidiers while the other has beads(cigar master) and when I woke up this morning it was at 66%.
I had to soak the heck out of the KL to get it there though. Kind of warm in NJ my house temp is 65 dagrees 
Do you think I should replace the beads as well?


----------



## ProbateGeek

Welcome aboard, Edward! But, what's wrong with 64%? That is my ideal RH, and with KL I am routinely between 62% and 64%. "Soaking" anything gives me pause, but 66% is certainly acceptable.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

71r said:


> Hello Tony and thanks for the KL tip. Im new to this and was having troughble getting my Humi above 64%. I switched to the KL in one of my rectangular humidiers while the other has beads(cigar master) and when I woke up this morning it was at 66%.
> I had to soak the heck out of the KL to get it there though. Kind of warm in NJ my house temp is 65 dagrees
> Do you think I should replace the beads as well?


If your in the 64-66% range i think your okay. What R/H are you shooting for? You know its winter the air is very dry so you should use at least twice as much litter as beads to begin with.


----------



## 71r

Thanks for the welcome!
Newbies are taught 70% is ideal for non Cubans. So I want to keep it at around 67 %. The problem I was having was the rh was dropping with the temps. It went from 70% to 64% in two days with saturated beads. The humi was newly broken in using the wipe method(bad I know now lol) and stablized properly. It holds around 150 with about 50 in there and another 40 on the way.
It was a glass top and windows pilsner model I bought new off of CL.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Glass tops are notorious for temp and R/H swings double up on the litter do another seasoning make sure it holds the R/H for at least 24 hrs 72 hrs is better. When you add the extra cigars i think you will be fine. You are very welcome if you have any questions you know where to find me. Peace my brother!


----------



## tmanqz

KL rocks!!! 
Thanks for all the extensive reasearch and testing Tony, now I have a stabelized 68% r/h....first time ever....
No more foam krap for me.....no more pissing around trying to guess how much water to add to the florist foam sh!T
........
When my r/h drops I just mist the KL a little and BAM, r/h jumps back up again....but stays under 70%.... can't wait to see how the KL works during the humid summer in Michigan....


----------



## Buzz

Very new to this thread (obviously). I love the kitty litter concept but I'm still confused about where to put the litter.
I bought brown knee high panty hose and Ultra Pearl kitty litter as stated on earlier pages. I put on the panty hose, but what do I do with the Pearls, do i just sprinkle it around my humidor?? Am I missing something?? Should I have bought the black ones instead, or maybe the plus size so that they fit better??


----------



## tmanqz

Buzz said:


> Very new to this thread (obviously). I love the kitty litter concept but I'm still confused about where to put the litter.
> I bought brown knee high panty hose and Ultra Pearl kitty litter as stated on earlier pages. I put on the panty hose, but what do I do with the Pearls, do i just sprinkle it around my humidor?? Am I missing something?? Should I have bought the black ones instead, or maybe the plus size so that they fit better??


Very kinky....don't forget the whip cream..


----------



## ProbateGeek

Buzz, you funny... :ss


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

You guys gave me a good laugh your too much R/G bumps all around. Tim don't worry about the summer just use it dry make sure to bake it inn a 200 degree oven for a couple of hours to dry it out!
KITTY LITTER ROCKS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Habano

What! Kitty litter in with my cigars?!?! Since when did this happen?? Won't my cat get into the kitty litter and drop some globs of sh!t??

:bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Starbuck said:


> What! Kitty litter in with my cigars?!?! Since when did this happen?? Won't my cat get into the kitty litter and drop some globs of sh!t??
> 
> :bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce:


That's the Barnyard smell!
:boink:


----------



## ten08

Buzz said:


> Very new to this thread (obviously). I love the kitty litter concept but I'm still confused about where to put the litter.
> I bought brown knee high panty hose and Ultra Pearl kitty litter as stated on earlier pages. I put on the panty hose, but what do I do with the Pearls, do i just sprinkle it around my humidor?? Am I missing something?? Should I have bought the black ones instead, or maybe the plus size so that they fit better??


Nice 1st post :lol: 
Be sure to head over to the New Puffer Fish forum and introduce yourself. Also, don't miss out on the Noobie Sampler Trade. Welcome to Puff & enjoy the ride! :thumb:


----------



## numismaniac

Mainly researching and slowly,frugally gonna build up some inventory to trade,etc. Can't smoke yet, still recupin' from ACDF surgery. I had some concerns about silica gel, having some Chemistry background, so here is the scoop from Wiki, yeah you can edit the material there, but this part I patched in is dead on. WE are inhaling burnt, fermented, dried, rolled tobacco leaves after all, just as Tony says don't breathe in any of the dust, might help you live longer to smoke more, hehe.
Tony , a great service you do steering all here, thanks!
Hazards

Silica gel is non-toxic, non-flammable, and non-reactive and stable with ordinary usage. It will react with hydrogen fluoride, fluorine, oxygen difluoride, chlorine trifluoride, strong acids, strong bases, and oxidizers.[6] Silica gel is irritating to the respiratory tract and may cause irritation of the digestive tract, and dust from the beads may cause irritation to the skin and eyes, so precautions should be taken.[8] Some of the beads may be doped with a moisture indicator, such as cobalt(II) chloride, which is toxic and may be carcinogenic. Cobalt (II) chloride is deep blue when dry (anhydrous) and pink when moist (hydrated). Self-indicating (blue to pink) silica gel was reclassified by the European Union as of 01/07/2000 as a toxic material due to the heavy metal cobalt which forms part of the moisture sensitive indicator. Self-indicating (orange) silica gels (orange to green and orange to colourless) are non-toxic and non-flammable.

Crystalline silica dust can cause silicosis but synthetic amorphous silica gel is non-friable, and so does not cause silicosis.


----------



## tmanqz

numismaniac said:


> Mainly researching and slowly,frugally gonna build up some inventory to trade,etc. Can't smoke yet, still recupin' from ACDF surgery. I had some concerns about silica gel, having some Chemistry background, so here is the scoop from Wiki, yeah you can edit the material there, but this part I patched in is dead on. WE are inhaling burnt, fermented, dried, rolled tobacco leaves after all, just as Tony says don't breathe in any of the dust, might help you live longer to smoke more, hehe.
> Tony , a great service you do steering all here, thanks!
> Hazards
> 
> Silica gel is non-toxic, non-flammable, and non-reactive and stable with ordinary usage. It will react with hydrogen fluoride, fluorine, oxygen difluoride, chlorine trifluoride, strong acids, strong bases, and oxidizers.[6] Silica gel is irritating to the respiratory tract and may cause irritation of the digestive tract, and dust from the beads may cause irritation to the skin and eyes, so precautions should be taken.[8] Some of the beads may be doped with a moisture indicator, such as cobalt(II) chloride, which is toxic and may be carcinogenic. Cobalt (II) chloride is deep blue when dry (anhydrous) and pink when moist (hydrated). Self-indicating (blue to pink) silica gel was reclassified by the European Union as of 01/07/2000 as a toxic material due to the heavy metal cobalt which forms part of the moisture sensitive indicator. Self-indicating (orange) silica gels (orange to green and orange to colourless) are non-toxic and non-flammable.
> 
> Crystalline silica dust can cause silicosis but synthetic amorphous silica gel is non-friable, and so does not cause silicosis.


uh, yea.....thats what she said.


----------



## numismaniac

Hey guys,
Sorry for the long add-in, but here is a post from another forum responding to heartfelt beads and some people's false impression that they are better, this guy sounds like he knows, Kitty Litter Rocks!

A lot of that is pure marketing speak and is largely just flat wrong and with no basis in science. Silica gel beads come in several varieties with the main three being nano-pore (type A), micro-pore (type B) and wide (or macro) pore (type C). Each type has specific characteristics which lend them to be suited for particular uses.

Type A nano-pore beads are generally best suited to desiccant-only use. Type-A beads have a very narrow range of humidity response regardless of temp (within limits) or humidity (within limits) up to their capacity to absorb moisture. Since the appearance of the various types of silica gel beads is pretty much identical, an easy way to ID type A beads is to spray or soak them with water. Type A nano-pore beads will fracture (break into many pieces/turn to sand) in the presence of liquid water.

Type B and Type C are both suitable for humidity control and the level of humidity (the set point) is based on pre-conditioning and the essentially linear response curve of these bead types. Type B and Type C beads tend to adsorb (not absorb) moisture at high relative humidity levels and desorb as humidity levels fall. This response curve is why Type B and Type C beads are in fact the base products for humidity control in contained museum exhibit and gallery use. (Artsorb.) (See some response curves for the various types of silica gels in the charts at Broadchem* at Qingdao Broadchem Industrial Co., Ltd and WR Grace at W. R. Grace & Co. Enriching Lives, Everywhere.® - Adsorption on Silica Gels.) Beads are not "pre-set" as "pre-set" implies that beads will maintain one specific level of humidity up to the limits of adsorption (saturation) or desorbtion (dry.) Silica gel beads are instead "pre-conditioned" (which is to say they are "set" to a level of RH at a certain temperature by exposing them to the desired RH at the desired temp until they achieve equilibrium.)

Heartfelt beads are just plain silica gel type B or Type C beads. Nothing more. Nothing less. There is nothing magic about them except the price. Buy the cheapest Type B or Type C beads you can find and use those. The silica beads in some brands of cat litter** are suitable. (It isn't cat litter until your cat uses it. It's just silica gel.)

Sorry if I've stepped on any toes here, but this is an area I happen to know something about based on years of work for the archives at the Air War College at Maxwell AFB in Montgomery, AL. I had wondered about Heartfelt and their claims for a while. I have no idea if they believe what they are saying or if they just don't understand the science. Either way, their product is nothing special. Just over priced.

*The Broadchem charts are probably the more instructive. Suffice to say that these charts show that both Type B and Type C beads have the ability to adsorb more moisture at high levels of RH and less moisture at low levels of RH. Think about what that means and you will see that contra the marketing speak claim ("Humidification beads give off water vapor, as well as absorb it, to maintain a specific RH which is ideal for a cigars particular need. This is not the case with silica gel which can only absorb water then must be dried out after it is saturated"), Type B and Type C beads do in fact have the inherent ability to both adsorb and desorb. In fact, even Type A beads can both adsorb and desorb moisture, but the limited response curve of such nano-pore beads is not well suited for RH set-point stabilization so much as for drying.

**Crystal Clear Litter Pearls are generally Type B, Type C or some mixture of the two and are perfectly suited for the purpose of cigar humidor humidity stabilization and control.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Hey Mark
That's a great post indeed right to the point. Thanks for confirming what i already knew all that high density low density silica gel nonsense. Great advertising no doubt but simply put
KITTY LITTER ROCKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
R/G bump for you sir!
Thank you for your diligence!


----------



## falconman515

Just coming back into the thread to say *MY KL STILL ROCKS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

I have had it about 6 months now without and issues and it has held my unit rock solid around %63-65% AT All Times!

Your the man Tony for the thread and I have linked this thread SO many times here and other places for brothers to read all about this and save there hard cash for more important things ... like sticks to fill there humidors with!!!

Just had to come back and say it's still holding strong and I will never go back to anything else again!



TonyBrooklyn said:


> Hey Mark
> That's a great post indeed right to the point. Thanks for confirming what i already knew all that high density low density silica gel nonsense. Great advertising no doubt but simply put
> KITTY LITTER ROCKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> R/G bump for you sir!
> Thank you for your diligence!


Amazing write up brother!!! RG incoming for this!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Glad to hear it someone just P.M me today saying they are so glad they didn't drink the kool aid and go with beads. Another P.M me to say they set their winedor up in one easy step and today its holding at 65%.
I think the Cats out of the bag
KITTY LITTER ROCKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nikonnut

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Another P.M me to say they set their winedor up in one easy step and today its holding at 65%.
> I think the Cats out of the bag
> KITTY LITTER ROCKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Thatd be me  Seriously, kitty litter is just plug and play! I can't see using any other media. Besides, I want to spend my money on cigars, not beads.


----------



## Grimalkin

I'm finally considering trying this KL stuff...I have 70% beads and used to live in an extreamly dry environment (sometimes as low as 20% humidity in the winter) but now I've moved to a coastal city with much more humidity and don't feel like ordering new lower RH beads...I'll report back with what happens! My humi is around 72% right now and not dropping, i want it in the mid 60's...


----------



## nikonnut

Grimalkin, 
I'm sure you won't be disappointed. The more I use it the happier I an with KL. I say go for it and if I can help just shoot me a PM.


----------



## Grimalkin

Thanks for the offer nik, I'm planning to just fill one of those mesh bags with some dry KL and replace my beads and see where the humidity ends up, if its 72-73 right now I'm hoping the KL will absorb just the right amount to settle around 65%, if not, I'll add more DW. My smokes are just too wet when smoking here, before when I took a 70% stogie outside when it was 20% the thing smoked like a dream, but now I have a bunch of burn issues with outside humidity upwards of 80%.


----------



## nikonnut

Grimalkin,
Your plan is perfect :tu. I think you will be super pleased. If you do add DW use it sparingly. My first go with KL took a whole 7 sprays of DW to 2 cups of KL. That got me to 68% and I ended up swapping a half a cup of dry for the damp to get to 66%.


----------



## 71r

My experience is the same. I over did it on the water and my rh shot up to 69. much to wet. So with it being so cheap I tossed it and put dry KL in and it plumeted to 62%rh. I then sprayed sparingly and bumped it up to 65/66 rh in about three days.
So go easy on the water as the stuff takes a couple of hours to move the rh. But when your close a little dab el do ya!
Cause it locks in and stays there.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Some have P.M me asking what i use. I have been using these exclusively for about 1 1/2 years now you can get them at any shop rite. They are Ultra Pearls if you are bored and have the time. Pick out the blue ones and you would swear you had a hand full of beads. No dust no crumble holds R/H like no ones business!

Hurry to your local store and get some!










LOL!


----------



## Buzz

If you have a Shop Rite near you then great but if you're lazy and want to get it cheaper then Tony  go on to Amazon and pick it up for $8.70 SHIPPED for over 2 kilos of the good stuff. (kilos sounds cooler than 5 lbs). Just make sure your total order is over $25.00 to get the free shipping.
Jump on it now because my unlucky A$$ ordered it about 2 weeks ago from Amazon and paid $16.89.

ALOHA


----------



## PaulE

Thanks for the info Tony and Buzz. Just ordered a bag from Amazon, opting for Subscribe&Save lowers down the price to $8.26.


----------



## TommyTree

We have First Step Crystals at the Walmart here. Anyone ever try these?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

TommyTree said:


> We have First Step Crystals at the Walmart here. Anyone ever try these?


Never heard of them i did a Google and came up with this!

http://www.royy.com/Step 1 for Crystal Meth.pdf


----------



## TommyTree

Oops, it was Fresh Step. Now back to searching the forums for that.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

TommyTree said:


> Oops, it was Fresh Step. Now back to searching the forums for that.


No good as they contain fragrance. You can only use unscented silica gel.
From there web site

Fresh Step® Crystals is made from silica gel, a porous substance that quickly traps liquid and then allows it to evaporate, and a fragrance.


----------



## jazie

I found one locally- "catit scentless cat litter beads"


----------



## chef-zorba

I am going to buy some kitty litter and convert..3 hours of reading about this stuff and Im finding myself wondering how much more money I'd be wasting on a 1/2 lb bag of "official humidor beads" for 15.99 a damn bag. $25.00 for 14 lbs of exquisite cat crystals saves me oh I don't know, $215, wich is a nice box or two of smokes?? I will post pics when I have my accessories and cat crap sand, as my b&m calls it. Official post shortly. 

Tony, you have saved us all a total of.........I don't know.........a lot of money!!! Thanks again my brother for your invaluable wisdom and knowledge!!!


----------



## RealSRS

Thanks OP.

Got my 8 pounds of crystals tonight + 2 filter bags.


----------



## android

love this thread. thanks Tony for the OP and thanks everyone for sharing your experiences.


----------



## Buzz

Put some Ultra Pearls in a desktop Savoy, holding strong at 69RH. Why 69 you ask, do you really need to ask? Hahahaha


----------



## Poneill272

Ok, so, I'm using kl for my new wineador, and my rh wa higher than I wanted, like 72%. I want 63-63%, so, I put it in a shallow pan and into a 200* oven for an hour. Now after that, it has spike to 88%! WTH?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Wow that's weird bro dump it out and start over make sure the drain hole is plugged. The condensation drips into the litter. Always start with dry litter my guess is you heated the litter that was very saturated it is now giving off all that moisture. Or you put it back in the wineador with letting it cool.Making steam hot litter meets refrigeration. In any event dump it out start over two pounds of dry litter in the pan check every 24 hours adjust as necessary.


----------



## Poneill272

Dammit, I don't have any dry litter. I really don't wanna make another 40min drive to petsmart. Can I bake the litter longer?


----------



## jazie

Mine has been holding at 65-66 awesome thanks twang-man!


----------



## Poneill272

Ill get it figured out. I'm baking it again for 3 hrs this time, and stirring it around. Gonna try to save it. Lol


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Poneill272 said:


> Ill get it figured out. I'm baking it again for 3 hrs this time, and stirring it around. Gonna try to save it. Lol


If you have the time why not. So how did ya make out?


----------



## Poneill272

TonyBrooklyn said:


> If you have the time why not. So how did ya make out?


Sorry, meant to post again that day. Lol.

Well, after baking for 3hrs at 200*, for some reason, my kl got even wetter. I'm sure that doesn't make sense, but that's what happened. I did find a way to dry it, with faster results. Here is what I did,

Does anybody ever watch that gold rush show on discovery? If so, have you noticed how they remove all the moisture from the gold before they weigh it?

I got a regular stainless cooking pot, and heated it on medium-high heat. Then I added about a half inch layer of kl that I wanted to dry. Stirred it around occasionally with a rubber spatula. I could hear the hissing of steam, and the snap crackle pop of the kl and oodles of steam rising out of the pot. When the hissing would subside, I would stir again. I repeated this until all hissing and popping was done. After about 10-15 minutes in the pot, my kl was down to almost 0% rh! Fine by me!! LOL. I then poured the dry, hot kl into a large pan to cool off, and stirred it a bit to help the heat dissipate faster. Then repeated the process again and again until all of the kl I wanted to use was dry. Just don't pile it all on the pot at once, as it will never be able to release the moisture, which is the goal.

Ater all the kl was cooled to room temp, I placed it back in my wineador, and just gave it cpl sprays of DW. It worked perfectly after that.

Now, with all of that said, I did end up taking all the kl out again, and replacing it with a cigar oasis that I have had for a few years. I just simply needed the room. "so Phil abandoned the kl setup?" you might ask. Nope! I didn't. Maybe technically I did, but only for the room I needed. And...I took the foam crap out of the cigar oasis, and replaced it with kl, and have just a small cup of kl in the top too, just to help stabilize things a bit. Kl is still my friend!

i hope my drying advice helps someone else along the lines. It was very amazing how well that worked.


----------



## BlackandGold508

Would it make sense at all, that over saturated KL would actually cause the RH to drop ?


----------



## Poneill272

BlackandGold508 said:


> Would it make sense at all, that over saturated KL would actually cause the RH to drop ?


How's your hygro battery?


----------



## BlackandGold508

Its good. I calibrated the hygro, and it worked fine. I put back in tight sealing tupperdor, and it dropped to 59. I am gonna run out and grab fresh KL and mesh bags and redo everything. I got the KL now in plastic bags.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Poneill272 said:


> Sorry, meant to post again that day. Lol.
> 
> Well, after baking for 3hrs at 200*, for some reason, my kl got even wetter. I'm sure that doesn't make sense, but that's what happened. I did find a way to dry it, with faster results. Here is what I did,
> 
> Does anybody ever watch that gold rush show on discovery? If so, have you noticed how they remove all the moisture from the gold before they weigh it?
> 
> I got a regular stainless cooking pot, and heated it on medium-high heat. Then I added about a half inch layer of kl that I wanted to dry. Stirred it around occasionally with a rubber spatula. I could hear the hissing of steam, and the snap crackle pop of the kl and oodles of steam rising out of the pot. When the hissing would subside, I would stir again. I repeated this until all hissing and popping was done. After about 10-15 minutes in the pot, my kl was down to almost 0% rh! Fine by me!! LOL. I then poured the dry, hot kl into a large pan to cool off, and stirred it a bit to help the heat dissipate faster. Then repeated the process again and again until all of the kl I wanted to use was dry. Just don't pile it all on the pot at once, as it will never be able to release the moisture, which is the goal.
> 
> Ater all the kl was cooled to room temp, I placed it back in my wineador, and just gave it cpl sprays of DW. It worked perfectly after that.
> 
> Now, with all of that said, I did end up taking all the kl out again, and replacing it with a cigar oasis that I have had for a few years. I just simply needed the room. "so Phil abandoned the kl setup?" you might ask. Nope! I didn't. Maybe technically I did, but only for the room I needed. And...I took the foam crap out of the cigar oasis, and replaced it with kl, and have just a small cup of kl in the top too, just to help stabilize things a bit. Kl is still my friend!
> 
> i hope my drying advice helps someone else along the lines. It was very amazing how well that worked.


I always bake in a big flat square Pizza pan like pop corn one kernel per space if you place them on top of one another they trap the moisture.



BlackandGold508 said:


> Its good. I calibrated the hygro, and it worked fine. I put back in tight sealing tupperdor, and it dropped to 59. I am gonna run out and grab fresh KL and mesh bags and redo everything. I got the KL now in plastic bags.


That's what i do its cheap enough i only bake in the summer to make sure the litter is really dry with all the R/H in the air.


----------



## Who Killed Thursby?

This thread makes me miss my stash! At least my collection is aging nicely though


----------



## RealSRS

Bagged up some equisicat tonight. I'll spray them tomorrow and play around while watching the Lakers vs. Heatles game. xikar has been sitting in the calibration bag for about 30 hours. Should be ready in the morning!


----------



## abhoe

Funny thing happened to me today, some people just never surprise me. I called my B&M to ask what brand of Kitty litter they utilize to regulate their cabinet humidor in the store. The guy on the phone exclaimed they stopped using Kitty litter months ago because it doesn't work as well as Xikar Gel. Needless to say I felt pretty trolled because I was in the store two days ago and noticed that they had what looked to be Kitty Litter in a pyrex pan sitting at the top of the cabinet. I even asked what it was and the same guy I spoke to today told me it was Kitty Litter and that it worked really well. Had a nice chuckle as I hung up the phone.


----------



## neil

i decided to build a coolerdor and im going to pick up some kitty litter in a few days to use as humidification. i dont have enough sticks to fill it up yet, but im going to start getting my supplies ready to put everything together!

do you guys have a preference on what brand of kitty litter to use or does it not matter as long as its silica? 
about how much KL should i use to keep humidity in a 28 qt cooler?
does it matter what kind of container you put the KL in? (is there a difference in stockings and tupper ware?)

sorry for all the questions, guys


----------



## jmd

neil said:


> i decided to build a coolerdor and im going to pick up some kitty litter in a few days to use as humidification. i dont have enough sticks to fill it up yet, but im going to start getting my supplies ready to put everything together!
> 
> do you guys have a preference on what brand of kitty litter to use or does it not matter as long as its silica?
> about how much KL should i use to keep humidity in a 28 qt cooler?
> does it matter what kind of container you put the KL in? (is there a difference in stockings and tupper ware?)
> 
> sorry for all the questions, guys


Hey Neil,
I use Mimi Litter that comes from Wal-mart, and I also use the Heardfelt calculator to determine how many ounces to use.

Hope that helps!


----------



## falconman515

Kitty Litter ROCKS !!!!

Just had to throw this in there since it's been so long.

I've had mine in my 28 bottle wine cooler for over 6 months and now and its sits Rock Solid at all times and recovers great after door opens.

If you spend money on anything your just wasting good cigar money IMHO


----------



## KaChong

I use KL as my primary humidity maintenance. It's steady, holding a solid RH, but I do find it to be a bit slow to act in releasing humidity. I put in a box of cigars which I froze for beetle control. The box had apparently lost a significant amount of moisture. My coolidor RH plunged to 60% from around 67% and got stuck there for a day. The box was propped open to allow the cigars to more rapidly equilibrate but it was taking a long time to get back up. I opened up a Xikar gel that I put aside (after switching to KL) and found that my coolidor RH shot up to 70% in about an hour. Every time I removed the gel pot, RH would work it's way back down to the low 60's so I left it in for a day to help that dry box get back up to acceptable humidity. 

Things returned to normal in a couple days. I pulled out the gel and RH is now a steady 65% again. I don't think I want to use the Xikar crystal pot on an ongoing basis, but I'm going to keep it to boost humidity every time I put in an unbeetled box. 

KL rocks. It's stable and very tweakable, but I find that it doesn't release moisture as fast as glycol gels can. That being said, I found that my glycol gel pots would jump up to 75% a couple times a month. Once I hit 80% and I was worried I was starting some mold colonies.


----------



## falconman515

As long as I'm sitting around 60% RH that is perfect!

I normally range 62-64% and that is the pristine RH in my opinion for a perfect smoke ... You don;t want it to wet and not to dry!

I get this perfect RH with KL at all times ... it can't be beat.


----------



## abhoe

I would use two pounds of KL distributed throughout the wineador= thats what i've read people do.


----------



## gahdzila

Carl KaChong -

I'd be willing to bet that adding more litter OR spreading your existing KL around your cooler in smaller containers OR perhaps a little of both would fix that issue for you!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Yes Clifford is right. Also even with beads one waits 24 hrs for things to stabilize. Don't forget you put a bone dry box in there.


----------



## BurnOne

just set myself up yesterday!
got a bag of that mimi litter. It is a little dusty but it settled down. i got a plastic tub for files thinking that the hinged lid was tight enough,and the handle would be handy. i'm not so sure though. i have a 25 ? count cheapo humi pulled the hinges and made 2 trays wiped em down with DW. 
dumped almost 2 pounds in the bottom of the tub, add a few wooden slats to keep the trays off the KL. wait 2 hrs and check the RH. 42. took out about half, spritzed the shmidt out em and mixed em back in.
took about 20 hours to get from 42 to 67. If it stays there for a few hrs. i figure i'm good to put my 50 or so sticks in. . . ? 
they're in a freezer bag with a water pillow. threw the hygrometer they were 58.


----------



## KaChong

gahdzila said:


> Carl KaChong -
> 
> I'd be willing to bet that adding more litter OR spreading your existing KL around your cooler in smaller containers OR perhaps a little of both would fix that issue for you!


My container of KL is pretty big compared to the volume in my coolidor. I can't fit more in at the moment, but the current container occupies about 1/5 of the total plan area of my cooler and it's also 1/5 of the total height. Admittedly my coolidor is a bit of a goofy setup. It's proportioned to hold a flat of beer. Big flat squat small area. Anyways, the tray of KL is pretty big in ratio to the rest of the box.

I'm not really beefing about the KL not releasing moisture as fast as glycol gels though. As Tony pointed out I threw in a pretty dry box into the coolidor. I did get things back up to humidity with a Xikar gel pretty fast though. Comparatively, the Xikar pot is tiny. It's got a 3" diameter opening with a plastic grille across the top. My KL tray has an opening that's something like 3-4x the area of the Xikar pot. In terms of rate of moisture release to footprint area ratio, Xikar gel pots are really fast compared to KL, but their stability is crap and they seem to want to hover a little over 70%. Crap for long term, but good for jamming some moisture into a dry box. That sounds dirty somehow.

Anyhow, I just got a wine cooler fridge for a vinodor build. I'm looking forward to having way more volume than I've got now. Instead of rooting through a pile of boxes with junk propping the tops open I'll have pull out shelves. Instead of a tray eating up sparse real estate, I can put in two or three thin trays between shelves or something similar. All I need is a nice little fan to push some air through a plenum at the back to keep things stirred up evenly.


----------



## abhoe

Took the Kitty Litter dive. Went and bought some marine filter bags, some Unscented crystals at the local petco. Packed three Marine filter bags full and sprayed one of them down. Placed in the cooler. Will update when I get back.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Welcome Kitty Litter convert!


----------



## Miami Bad Boy BOSS

I am building a Tupperdor (I guess that's how it's spelled, lol) and I picked up some Fresh Step Premium crystals, but it has a scent to it so it's going back. Where are you guys getting you KL? What's the best brand to get? 

Thanks!
MBB


----------



## gahdzila

Miami Bad Boy said:


> I am building a Tupperdor (I guess that's how it's spelled, lol) and I picked up some Fresh Step Premium crystals, but it has a scent to it so it's going back. Where are you guys getting you KL? What's the best brand to get?
> 
> Thanks!
> MBB


Any brand is fine as long as it is unscented silica. I use Exquisicat...I saw the brand name tossed out more than once, and it has "UNSCENTED" on the front of the jug in big bold letters. Walmart here doesn't have that much of a selection, but the big chain pet stores (Petco, Petsmart) have a big variety in stock, along with aquarium filter bags that I put my litter in. Small mom and pop pet stores might have some as well.

If you can't find it locally, maybe try ordering from Petco or Petsmart online? Or maybe Amazon?


----------



## Miami Bad Boy BOSS

gahdzila said:


> Any brand is fine as long as it is unscented silica. I use Exquisicat...I saw the brand name tossed out more than once, and it has "UNSCENTED" on the front of the jug in big bold letters. Walmart here doesn't have that much of a selection, but the big chain pet stores (Petco, Petsmart) have a big variety in stock, along with aquarium filter bags that I put my litter in. Small mom and pop pet stores might have some as well.
> 
> If you can't find it locally, maybe try ordering from Petco or Petsmart online? Or maybe Amazon?


Thanks gahdzila!

Yeah I picked up my KL from WM and their selection wasn't too good. I guess I'll just hit the PetSmart then.

Thanks again!

MBB


----------



## abhoe

So I was able to snag some really nice water. don't mean to brag, but this water is put through one of the smallest filters today... like single digits on a dalton scale. 


I loaded up three of the marine bags with KL and a tupperware container and sprayed one of the bags and the container down with a lot of dH2O and stuffed them in a cooler. 24 hours later I'm sitting at 71% RH. I have checked the cooler every couple of hours so it appears that the KL is regulating the %RH pretty damn well.


----------



## Miami Bad Boy BOSS

How do you measure out the KL for your setup? I don't want to put too much or too little in there.

MBB


----------



## abhoe

by the bag full.

Use a measuring cup.

Use a scale.

I've heard two pounds will work well distributed throughout a 28 bottle wineador.


----------



## Miami Bad Boy BOSS

abhoe said:


> by the bag full.
> 
> Use a measuring cup.
> 
> Use a scale.
> 
> I've heard two pounds will work well distributed throughout a 28 bottle wineador.


I just have a 32Qt Tupperdor, nothing huge like that 

MBB


----------



## nikonnut

How big of a tupperdor? I had a 1.5 gal rubbermaid and I used 2 cups.


----------



## Miami Bad Boy BOSS

nikonnut said:


> How big of a tupperdor? I had a 1.5 gal rubbermaid and I used 2 cups.


32Qt... it's more long than it is deep, but I guess volume is volume regardless of shape, lol....

MBB


----------



## nikonnut

Oops! Beat me to it! Having more won't kill you by any stretch. I'm running 7.5 cups in my wineador and it's sitting pretty and recovers quickly. You might want to check out the calculator on the heartfelt website for a solid estimate.

Calculator


----------



## gahdzila

Yeah, use heartfelt's calculator and double that amount for a good starting place with KL. If your recovery times aren't what they should be, if your RH seems unstable, add more. Surface area is key. Three small containers spread around is better that one big container.


----------



## Miami Bad Boy BOSS

Thanks for the info and calculator link guys; I'll do me some math 

MBB


----------



## Miami Bad Boy BOSS

Thanks for the info and calculator link; I'll do me some math 

MBB


----------



## Grimalkin

Hey all,

So I finally gave into peer pressure and am running some KL in my new coolidor. I am coming from using 70% beads in a tupperdore to moving all my boxes into a coolidor in preparation for a trip to cuba (and inevitably adding a bunch more boxes to the cooler) and using KL as a humidifying agent.

I bought some Hagen Catit Scentless Cat Litter Beads from a local store (4lbs) and started my journey. Since I only had 4 boxes of cigars I decided to also stick in an old cigar box I got awhile ago (but is also 15% dryer than my other boxes) to help stabalize the coolidor. For my baggies I actually thought the dollar store would have something good, and I found a pretty good baggie to use that the holes are VERY small to keep the dust inside the bag, they same type of material thats used for the little gift wrapped wedding thingies you get at the reception.










So I got 6 baggies (even tho they look girly I don't care, haha) and have 3 full of 100% dry litter, and 3 with quite a bit of water in them (about 40 drops of DW in each of the 3 wet baggies) I was concerned about my dry box totally disrupting the RH of my coolidor. So far so good, I started off totally wetting down my old 70% beads to keep the environment stable and get the dry box to start absorbing moisture, left it over night and it was about 61% today, got a bit worried again and added even more DW to the wet KL bags to bring up the RH to soak into the dry box. After about 24 hours now it seems that I am able to hold 65% pretty well. I am going to remove the 70% beads try to stabilize from 63-65% with the KL.

So far so good, here's a shot of the coolidor and baggies I used in case some of you want to use smaller bags than the ones at the pet store, these work very well and are only $1 for 3 baggies. This kitty litter acts very strange when adding water, they turn white (from clear) and also shrink the more water I add...strange stuff...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Nice job thanks for sharing. For us Kitty Litter converts strange equates to big savings and rock stable R/H!


----------



## jazie

I have the same catit kitty litter (is catit missing the sh?)
I cannot believe how great the kl works! 
Awesome stuff


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

numismaniac said:


> Hey guys,
> Sorry for the long add-in, but here is a post from another forum responding to heartfelt beads and some people's false impression that they are better, this guy sounds like he knows, Kitty Litter Rocks!
> 
> A lot of that is pure marketing speak and is largely just flat wrong and with no basis in science. Silica gel beads come in several varieties with the main three being nano-pore (type A), micro-pore (type B) and wide (or macro) pore (type C). Each type has specific characteristics which lend them to be suited for particular uses.
> 
> Type A nano-pore beads are generally best suited to desiccant-only use. Type-A beads have a very narrow range of humidity response regardless of temp (within limits) or humidity (within limits) up to their capacity to absorb moisture. Since the appearance of the various types of silica gel beads is pretty much identical, an easy way to ID type A beads is to spray or soak them with water. Type A nano-pore beads will fracture (break into many pieces/turn to sand) in the presence of liquid water.
> 
> Type B and Type C are both suitable for humidity control and the level of humidity (the set point) is based on pre-conditioning and the essentially linear response curve of these bead types. Type B and Type C beads tend to adsorb (not absorb) moisture at high relative humidity levels and desorb as humidity levels fall. This response curve is why Type B and Type C beads are in fact the base products for humidity control in contained museum exhibit and gallery use. (Artsorb.) (See some response curves for the various types of silica gels in the charts at Broadchem* at Qingdao Broadchem Industrial Co., Ltd and WR Grace at W. R. Grace & Co. Enriching Lives, Everywhere.® - Adsorption on Silica Gels.) Beads are not "pre-set" as "pre-set" implies that beads will maintain one specific level of humidity up to the limits of adsorption (saturation) or desorbtion (dry.) Silica gel beads are instead "pre-conditioned" (which is to say they are "set" to a level of RH at a certain temperature by exposing them to the desired RH at the desired temp until they achieve equilibrium.)
> 
> Heartfelt beads are just plain silica gel type B or Type C beads. Nothing more. Nothing less. There is nothing magic about them except the price. Buy the cheapest Type B or Type C beads you can find and use those. The silica beads in some brands of cat litter** are suitable. (It isn't cat litter until your cat uses it. It's just silica gel.)
> 
> Sorry if I've stepped on any toes here, but this is an area I happen to know something about based on years of work for the archives at the Air War College at Maxwell AFB in Montgomery, AL. I had wondered about Heartfelt and their claims for a while. I have no idea if they believe what they are saying or if they just don't understand the science. Either way, their product is nothing special. Just over priced.
> 
> *The Broadchem charts are probably the more instructive. Suffice to say that these charts show that both Type B and Type C beads have the ability to adsorb more moisture at high levels of RH and less moisture at low levels of RH. Think about what that means and you will see that contra the marketing speak claim ("Humidification beads give off water vapor, as well as absorb it, to maintain a specific RH which is ideal for a cigars particular need. This is not the case with silica gel which can only absorb water then must be dried out after it is saturated"), Type B and Type C beads do in fact have the inherent ability to both adsorb and desorb. In fact, even Type A beads can both adsorb and desorb moisture, but the limited response curve of such nano-pore beads is not well suited for RH set-point stabilization so much as for drying.
> 
> **Crystal Clear Litter Pearls are generally Type B, Type C or some mixture of the two and are perfectly suited for the purpose of cigar humidor humidity stabilization and control.


Wanted to bump this to the top!


----------



## Buzz

Grimalkin - They turn white cause they're cracking internally. They become smaller because they are brittle from the water and are breaking into smaller pieces. Try holding one in your hand under running water and roll it around with your fingers, turns to itsy bitsy pieces.
For those concerned about dust, get a good brand like Ultra Pearls, super cheap on Amazon.
OR strain your litter with a kitchen strainer. Works great.


----------



## Sublime13

So question: long does it take to see a difference in the rh? I added the litter today, I have a 150 count humi, live in Miami...put litter in dry because I want to lower the rh. right now it is in the 72-74 range, hoping to get it all the way to 65 with the high temperature of 79 (I'm ok with the high temp, going to freeze my cigars).


----------



## gahdzila

Give it at least 24 hours, Rick.

My RH creeps up this time of year as well. Unlike our friends to the north, mine gets more stable and easier to control in the summer because it gets so hot here that we have to run AC 24/7 in the heat of summer, which lowers the RH in the house.

Anywho...if it's not coming down after 24 hours, put your thinking cap on. Do you have enough litter, and is it spread around enough to maximize surface area? Does your humidor seal well? Is your hygrometer calibrated? If all of that checks out, you might need to bake your KL to dry it out.


----------



## Sublime13

gahdzila said:


> Give it at least 24 hours, Rick.
> 
> My RH creeps up this time of year as well. Unlike our friends to the north, mine gets more stable and easier to control in the summer because it gets so hot here that we have to run AC 24/7 in the heat of summer, which lowers the RH in the house.
> 
> Anywho...if it's not coming down after 24 hours, put your thinking cap on. Do you have enough litter, and is it spread around enough to maximize surface area? Does your humidor seal well? Is your hygrometer calibrated? If all of that checks out, you might need to bake your KL to dry it out.


Awesome info! Thanks.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

As always Clifford thank you for continued help on the Kitty Litter thread R/G for you sir!


----------



## gahdzila

TonyBrooklyn said:


> As always Clifford thank you for continued help on the Kitty Litter thread R/G for you sir!


Thanks, Tony. Just doing my part to pay it forward!


----------



## ctoph

Well I decided to take out my HF 70% beads and go the KL route in my wineador (should have done this from the beginning). RH is holding at 63% which is perfect! If anyone is on the fence about switching to KL, do it! You won't regret it!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Don't forget spread the word KITTY LITTER ROCKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ctoph

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Don't forget spread the word KITTY LITTER ROCKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Sorry Tony, yep KL rocks!! No question!


----------



## Old Stogies Cigars

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Any Silica is Silica they all work the same. The cheapest one you can find works as well as brand names. That's why i can't figure why anyone would waste money on beads. Especially in these economic times.:hmm:


Would Silica sand work the same? Will it absorb the moisture from a wine fridge? I only ask as where I live is one of the worlds biggest mining areas for pure white silica sand. It is used in toothpaste, glass, and frak mining for oil to name a few.

Thanks for this thread, LOTS to read, but sounds sooooo good - and I like saving money


----------



## Boom

I am in the process of seasoning a new air and using Kl.... Man this stuff is great!!!!


----------



## yellowv

KL rocks. My winador is a rock solid 63/64%RH. Screw spending $100 on beads.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

61350 said:


> Would Silica sand work the same? Will it absorb the moisture from a wine fridge? I only ask as where I live is one of the worlds biggest mining areas for pure white silica sand. It is used in toothpaste, glass, and frak mining for oil to name a few.
> 
> Thanks for this thread, LOTS to read, but sounds sooooo good - and I like saving money


Its Silica Gel your using not sand 
Silica gel - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Old Stogies Cigars

Thanks Tony.... I got the right KL and my old wine cooler is doing perfect!!!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Glad to be of help!
Spread the word KITTY LITTER ROCKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

numismaniac said:


> Hey guys,
> Sorry for the long add-in, but here is a post from another forum responding to heartfelt beads and some people's false impression that they are better, this guy sounds like he knows, Kitty Litter Rocks!
> 
> A lot of that is pure marketing speak and is largely just flat wrong and with no basis in science. Silica gel beads come in several varieties with the main three being nano-pore (type A), micro-pore (type B) and wide (or macro) pore (type C). Each type has specific characteristics which lend them to be suited for particular uses.
> 
> Type A nano-pore beads are generally best suited to desiccant-only use. Type-A beads have a very narrow range of humidity response regardless of temp (within limits) or humidity (within limits) up to their capacity to absorb moisture. Since the appearance of the various types of silica gel beads is pretty much identical, an easy way to ID type A beads is to spray or soak them with water. Type A nano-pore beads will fracture (break into many pieces/turn to sand) in the presence of liquid water.
> 
> Type B and Type C are both suitable for humidity control and the level of humidity (the set point) is based on pre-conditioning and the essentially linear response curve of these bead types. Type B and Type C beads tend to adsorb (not absorb) moisture at high relative humidity levels and desorb as humidity levels fall. This response curve is why Type B and Type C beads are in fact the base products for humidity control in contained museum exhibit and gallery use. (Artsorb.) (See some response curves for the various types of silica gels in the charts at Broadchem* at Qingdao Broadchem Industrial Co., Ltd and WR Grace at W. R. Grace & Co. Enriching Lives, Everywhere.® - Adsorption on Silica Gels.) Beads are not "pre-set" as "pre-set" implies that beads will maintain one specific level of humidity up to the limits of adsorption (saturation) or desorbtion (dry.) Silica gel beads are instead "pre-conditioned" (which is to say they are "set" to a level of RH at a certain temperature by exposing them to the desired RH at the desired temp until they achieve equilibrium.)
> 
> Heartfelt beads are just plain silica gel type B or Type C beads. Nothing more. Nothing less. There is nothing magic about them except the price. Buy the cheapest Type B or Type C beads you can find and use those. The silica beads in some brands of cat litter** are suitable. (It isn't cat litter until your cat uses it. It's just silica gel.)
> 
> Sorry if I've stepped on any toes here, but this is an area I happen to know something about based on years of work for the archives at the Air War College at Maxwell AFB in Montgomery, AL. I had wondered about Heartfelt and their claims for a while. I have no idea if they believe what they are saying or if they just don't understand the science. Either way, their product is nothing special. Just over priced.
> 
> *The Broadchem charts are probably the more instructive. Suffice to say that these charts show that both Type B and Type C beads have the ability to adsorb more moisture at high levels of RH and less moisture at low levels of RH. Think about what that means and you will see that contra the marketing speak claim ("Humidification beads give off water vapor, as well as absorb it, to maintain a specific RH which is ideal for a cigars particular need. This is not the case with silica gel which can only absorb water then must be dried out after it is saturated"), Type B and Type C beads do in fact have the inherent ability to both adsorb and desorb. In fact, even Type A beads can both adsorb and desorb moisture, but the limited response curve of such nano-pore beads is not well suited for RH set-point stabilization so much as for drying.
> 
> **Crystal Clear Litter Pearls are generally Type B, Type C or some mixture of the two and are perfectly suited for the purpose of cigar humidor humidity stabilization and control.


Didn't want this to get buried great info from a great BOTL!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Some have P.M me asking what i use. I have been using these exclusively for about 1 1/2 years now you can get them at any shop rite. They are Ultra Pearls if you are bored and have the time. Pick out the blue ones and you would swear you had a hand full of beads. No dust no crumble holds R/H like no ones business!
> 
> Hurry to your local store and get some!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!


My personal favorite the car and the Kitty LITTER!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

KITTY LITTER MODERN MIRACLE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nikonnut

TonyBrooklyn said:


> KITTY LITTER MODERN MIRACLE!!!!!!!!!!!


I've actually seen this in practice. Diatomaceous earth, borax, and slica gel all look like shards of glass under a microscope and they cut the bugs to shreads and they leak to death.


----------



## RealSRS

Ok guys im setting up my cabinet right now. I have the fish filter bags but I dont want to set it on the bottom of my cabinet. I dont know why I just dont want to. Can I just pour my kitty litter into a empty cigar box?


----------



## nikonnut

RealSRS said:


> Ok guys im setting up my cabinet right now. I have the fish filter bags but I dont want to set it on the bottom of my cabinet. I dont know why I just dont want to. Can I just pour my kitty litter into a empty cigar box?


Absolutely. That will work perfectly.


----------



## meatcake

My kitty litter setup on my Tupperdore. It is my overflow/rescue unit. I keep it between 70 and 72 typically, temp about 72 to 73 as well but windows were open today so temp rose a bit in the room. 
I used a 4oz baby jar and put the kitty litter in there. It stays between 68 and 70.

View attachment 66317


----------



## RealSRS

nikonnut said:


> Absolutely. That will work perfectly.


Should I leave it in the fish filter bag or just dump it straight into my old box? I was going to buy a bunch of old opus coffins and place them all over in smaller amounts!


----------



## nikonnut

RealSRS said:


> Should I leave it in the fish filter bag or just dump it straight into my old box? I was going to buy a bunch of old opus coffins and place them all over in smaller amounts!


I would take it out of the bag as surface area is your friend. The more surface area the better your regulation and recovery will be. The coffins are a great idea as you have more KL exposed directly to the air which means it can adsorb and desorb water with maximum efficiently. At least that's my opinion.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

The more surface area exposed the better.


----------



## gasdocok

My plan, once I actually get my cabinet is to put one of those plastic cafeteria trays on the bottom and just pour a couple pounds of kitty litter all over in it. HUGE surface area that way and takes up very little space. can just put the bottom shelf a half inch above the tray and pretend it's not even there.


----------



## chef-zorba

Kitty Litter Rocks!! Just to re-iterate here, holds R/H like a dream. Since adding it to my cooler about a month ago, maybe more, held ROCK SOLID at 65%. I've sprayed 2 times in the past two weeks. Trust it...look at the cats face...is this a face to trust?? Yes it is.


----------



## meatcake

So does spraying it with distilled water raise the ph or lower it? I have put mine in dry and stable at 69. Would like it to be around 66. Should I take some out? I though if I sprayed it the Ph would go up? So confusing.


----------



## chef-zorba

meatcake said:


> So does spraying it with distilled water raise the ph or lower it? I have put mine in dry and stable at 69. Would like it to be around 66. Should I take some out? I though if I sprayed it the Ph would go up? So confusing.


I would bake some in the oven for 2 hours to complely dry it out then add it to your current amount. It should pull extra moisture and absorb it lowering your r/h a couple points.


----------



## meatcake

So spread it out bake at 200 for 2 hours, let it cool and put it in there? Thats it?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

:smoke2::smoke2::smoke2::smoke2::smoke2:


----------



## chef-zorba

2-3 hours at 200 spread out so the litter do not cover eacother should do it.


----------



## meatcake

Thanks a ton. Can't even begin to imagine the epicness of the eye roll I will receive from my wife when I do this tonite.


----------



## PaulE

It's been a week now since i've finally set up my wineador. The Kitty Litter has been solid and and RH is holding at 63-65 throughout. 

Thanks again to all who've posted great info about KL in this thread, it really helped alot.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Glad to help!
KITTY LITTER ROCKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sulli74

Wow. I guess my friend wasn't joking. I am going to have to try these tips on KL thanks for the post everyone


----------



## BigBen88

I am a recent convert. I am going to make the switch this weekend! :banana:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Glad to have you aboard spread the word!
If you need help we are always here to help!
KITTY KITTER ROCKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BigBen88

I cracked open the foam inserts from my Dome last night, and plan on filling those puppies up. Any creative storage for the KL for the bottom, bulk part of the humi?


----------



## Buzz

BigBen88 said:


> I cracked open the foam inserts from my Dome last night, and plan on filling those puppies up. Any creative storage for the KL for the bottom, bulk part of the humi?


I use sushi roll making containers. Its about 1.5"W 8"L 2"H. Fits most humidors perfectly from front to back.


----------



## Buzz

Quick question for those that have used Kitty Litter for years and have smoked a crap load of cigars.
What RH% do you prefer your KL at???? And is there different RH% for aging vs readying for smoke.
Thanks


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Buzz said:


> Quick question for those that have used Kitty Litter for years and have smoked a crap load of cigars.
> What RH% do you prefer your KL at???? And is there different RH% for aging vs readying for smoke.
> Thanks


I like between 60-63% for storing aging Cubans but will go as low as 58% no higher than 63% at 65% you start to see draw issues.


----------



## abhoe

Filter bags available at Petsmart! 99 cents a pop.


----------



## abhoe

My kitty litter set up is too stable. It keeps my coolerdor at an insane 72% and has a very rapid recovery. I'd like to lower the RH to ~65 so i'm leaving the door open all night. I'll let you all know how this turns out. Both hygrometers read 68% right now after 5 hours of door open.


----------



## vink

abhoe said:


> My kitty litter set up is too stable. It keeps my coolerdor at an insane 72% and has a very rapid recovery. I'd like to lower the RH to ~65 so i'm leaving the door open all night. I'll let you all know how this turns out. Both hygrometers read 68% right now after 5 hours of door open.


Have you tried replacing your KL with new one (if you sprayed water on yours), or I heard putting your KL in the microwave or oven can help. Usually new KL that haven't been sprayed keep a constant 64-65 rh


----------



## IBEW

BigBen88 said:


> I cracked open the foam inserts from my Dome last night, and plan on filling those puppies up. Any creative storage for the KL for the bottom, bulk part of the humi?


I stole a pair of my wife's nylons. Cut a leg out and fill it with KL, tie a knot in the end, roll it around in the bottom of the wineador. This works perfectly and maintains a constant 63%RH.

In the words of my mentor...
_*KL Rocks!!*_


----------



## abhoe

IBEW said:


> _*KL Rocks!!*_


But does it Roll?


----------



## evenstill

I'm curious . . . how much does your relative humidity fluctuate in any given 24 hour period?

I'm not using kitty litter yet (although I've already purchased some to try) but am experimenting with a generic version of the HCM beads (molecular sieve) and have noticed that my RH varies by 5 points nearly every day from 63% to 67%. At first when the RH sank down to 63% I thought I had a leak in the humi but then the RH went back up. I have these beads in two humidors and they've both been fluctuating like this on a daily basis for the past few weeks (although the 50 count humi doesn't seem to fluctuate as much as the 125 count humi, varying by only about 3% RH . . . from 64% to 66%). It's really weird and can't be too good for the cigars to always be fluctuating like this. I seasoned both of these humidors according to Herf N Terf's method.

Anyway, if the KL holds steady and doesn't fluctuate like this all the time I'm just going to ditch the molecular sieve beads for now and put in some KL.

~ evenstill


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

I will say this Kitty Litter likes an R/H of around 65% which is right on for most application without any tweaking.


----------



## evenstill

Ok. The beads I'm using seem to like 65% RH too because that's where they stay most of the time (from mid evening to mid/late morning). But in the afternoon they seem to drop a few points RH then go back up again later in the evening. Does the KL swing daily like this?

Could the RH readings be affected by the 10 degree temperature rise in the house from night to day (the humidors seem to be staying pretty constant around 70 degrees give or take 5 degrees)?

Is this mild daily swing even a big deal or am I worrying about nothing?

~ evenstill


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Your good to go no worries!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BigBen88

Ok - my wife thinks I am up to absolutely no good walking in with a bag of kitty litter and pantyhose...

So far it's the only negative to using a KL setup! :bounce:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Just tell her KITTY LITTER ROCKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## avrus

I was using small mesh bags of KL in my desktop humi's and I found they handled humidity swings much better than just the electronic humidifier by itself. Now that I've upgraded to a tower model I'm happy to have KL in there to stabilize things.


----------



## djnitrofish

@abhoe what kinda of filter bags are they. Do u know if they are still on sale. 

My wife works at a different pet store so what kind of KL and bags should I tell her to get?


----------



## Eastree

The filter bags are the common aquarium filter medium bags. They're like a plain white mesh sack. But be aware that some pet stores sell an identical product for as much as (I've seen locally) $6, when another has them for less than a dollar.


----------



## djnitrofish

She works at petco.


----------



## djnitrofish

Petcetera Filter Lifeguard Bags at PETCO

Are those the filter bags you were talking about at the pat store or something different?


----------



## Eastree

Those are the ones. You can get them for half the price at some other places ... and for several times the price at some others. I'd rather see you paying $2 for a $0.89 bag than $6


----------



## djnitrofish

My wife gets a discount because she works there but what works best the filter bags, pantyhose or something else?


----------



## abhoe

If anyone would like KL that stabilizes RH to 71% let me know, I have multiple pounds of it and I'd be happy to send it your way if you'd like to test it out.


----------



## djnitrofish

What kind of *KL* should I get for my coolerdor?


----------



## asmartbull

djnitrofish said:


> What kind of *KL* should I get for my coolerdor?


Charles
There are over 1800 replies on this thread. A few minutes of reading will answer ALL you questions.


----------



## longburn

Ahhhhh,thanks for that Bunker. I was trying to find out what kind of kitty litter to use. This is facinateing and i'm going to give it a try. Right now i'm fighting to keep my humidity down in my humidors. We have a Pet Smart here so i'm going to stop by and grab a bag.It makes you wonder who first thought of this and how they arrived at it doesn't it?


----------



## djnitrofish

I've been searching just says silivia and no ordor


----------



## djnitrofish

Can I buy any odorless crystal kittie litter for my coolerdor?

thats what I am seeing in most of the forums.


----------



## asmartbull

djnitrofish said:


> Can I buy any odorless crystal kittie litter for my coolerdor?
> 
> thats what I am seeing in most of the forums.


Post with Pics...
Number:
1838
1828
1757
1692
There are probably 50 more


----------



## numismaniac

Yes , be sure no fragrance ,etc. is listed on the bag


----------



## djnitrofish

Yea I am just confirming. I saw those pics and was talking about them.


----------



## djnitrofish

Ok thanks Mark.


----------



## RealSRS

I love my KL setup! Thanks again Tony. So easy, so perfect, and so cheap.


----------



## ShortFuse

djnitrofish said:


> What kind of *KL* should I get for my coolerdor?


No RG please!

Exquisicat .. its pretty much the standard.


----------



## djnitrofish

Just got home from pet store and got 8lb jug of Exquisicat Crystals Fragrance Free and got medium/large aquarium mesh filter bags. Now I just have to take to trip to Walmart to get my 120qt cooler to start my coolerdor project.


----------



## Eastree

djnitrofish said:


> My wife gets a discount because she works there but what works best the filter bags, pantyhose or something else?


Whatever hold it, to be honest. As long as it allows surface area enough to be effective and controls the possible dust enough to your liking. Dollar store panty hose would work just as well.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

I like to spread it out to provide the most exposed surface area just like beads.


----------



## AnthonySzum

Pardon me but I am just confused about something. Unlike the humidification beads that are manufactured to a preset humidity level of 65%-70%, how is KL able to maintain this without the science of knowing when to release and absorb moisture to keep the humidor at a set level? If KL's main function is to absorb moisture, how is it able to maintain a relatively high humidity of 60%-70%? I believe this works but I am the type that likes to know why something does what it does before actually doing it.


----------



## gahdzila

AnthonySzum said:


> Pardon me but I am just confused about something. Unlike the humidification beads that are manufactured to a preset humidity level of 65%-70%, how is KL able to maintain this without the science of knowing when to release and absorb moisture to keep the humidor at a set level? If KL's main function is to absorb moisture, how is it able to maintain a relatively high humidity of 60%-70%? I believe this works but I am the type that likes to know why something does what it does before actually doing it.


The short and easy answer is that KL isn't designed to hold any specific humidity. It's designed to hold cat urine and keep it from stinking up your house. Some well-intentioned BOTL at some time in the distant past read the back of a bag of KL, found that it was made of the basically the same material (linky - silica gel) as beads, experimented with it and found that it works very well for our purposes.

It does not magically hold a set specific humidity. If you use bone dry KL (as in, dried out in the oven), you'll probably find that it tends to hold around 58% RH (at least, that's what I've read). Spray it with a little water, and you'll get the RH higher. Once you'll play with it a bit (get the right volume, and experiment and find out how much water you should spray it with), you'll find that it holds a VERY stable humidity, and works much better than a lot of stuff out there like the green sponges and propylene glycol solutions and the slimy "crystal gels" in the jars and stuff like that. It's not quite as set and forget as beads are advertised to be...but I personally never got my beads to work as well as advertised (no offense to my BOTLs who use beads and find they work better). Still, it's dirt cheap and works almost as good as beads as long as you don't mind experimenting with it a little to fit your specific needs.


----------



## AnthonySzum

gahdzila said:


> The short and easy answer is that KL isn't designed to hold any specific humidity. It's designed to hold cat urine and keep it from stinking up your house. Some well-intentioned BOTL at some time in the distant past read the back of a bag of KL, found that it was made of the basically the same material (linky - silica gel) as beads, experimented with it and found that it works very well for our purposes.
> 
> It does not magically hold a set specific humidity. If you use bone dry KL (as in, dried out in the oven), you'll probably find that it tends to hold around 58% RH (at least, that's what I've read). Spray it with a little water, and you'll get the RH higher. Once you'll play with it a bit (get the right volume, and experiment and find out how much water you should spray it with), you'll find that it holds a VERY stable humidity, and works much better than a lot of stuff out there like the green sponges and propylene glycol solutions and the slimy "crystal gels" in the jars and stuff like that. It's not quite as set and forget as beads are advertised to be...but I personally never got my beads to work as well as advertised (no offense to my BOTLs who use beads and find they work better). Still, it's dirt cheap and works almost as good as beads as long as you don't mind experimenting with it a little to fit your specific needs.


Is this mold resistant or should a few drops of a 50/50 solution be used in a spray bottle of DW for mold protection? How long would you say you can go without re-hydrating the KL?


----------



## AnthonySzum

*double post*


----------



## gahdzila

AnthonySzum said:


> Is this mold resistant or should a few drops of a 50/50 solution be used in a spray bottle of DW for mold protection? How long would you say you can go without re-hydrating the KL?


No need for that. I've never had problems with mold. Just use distilled water.

How long one can go without rehydrating the KL depends on a LOT of factors - the size of the humidor, how well the humidor seals, how much KL you use, the ambient RH in your house, how often you open your humidor, etc etc etc. Suffice it to say, I often go weeks without needing to add water.


----------



## Steel Talon

Hello All,

*I have not read all 127 pages....

BUt I have a couple of questions about using the KL 
1. Are you using it dry in the humidor? 
2. Are you charging it with Distilled Water? 
3. Are you using a mixture of Propolene Glycol/DW to charge the KL? 

Peace and Good Karma
Tal~


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Steel Talon said:


> Hello All,
> 
> *I have not read all 127 pages....
> 
> BUt I have a couple of questions about using the KL
> 1. Are you using it dry in the humidor?
> 2. Are you charging it with Distilled Water?
> 3. Are you using a mixture of Propolene Glycol/DW to charge the KL?
> 
> Peace and Good Karma
> Tal~


Whether you use it dry or not depends on the R/H in your home. For us in the northeast i run dry 9-10 months out of the year. Only Distilled water to charge just like beads!


----------



## Steel Talon

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Whether you use it dry or not depends on the R/H in your home. For us in the northeast i run dry 9-10 months out of the year. Only Distilled water to charge just like beads!


Thanks Tony, we stay dry pretty much the whole year. With the exception of our Monsoon season.

Tal~


----------



## Eastree

Propelene Glycol will clog the beads, eventually rendering them useless. Use only distilled water on them. What keeps the mold at bay is a stable relative humidity level and temperature.


----------



## abhoe

djnitrofish said:


> What kind of *KL* should I get for my coolerdor?


I'd send you some if you want. I use Exquisicat.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Steel Talon said:


> Thanks Tony, we stay dry pretty much the whole year. With the exception of our Monsoon season.
> 
> Tal~


My Pleasure if you need help we are here for you!


----------



## djnitrofish

Thanks baine but I bought that kind this weekend


----------



## Buzz

Question for the kitty litter vets out there, does your pearls turn a yellowish color after a few months? I'm using Ultra Pearls and after a few months, they began to yellow. I've only used distilled water, 65-68% RH.


----------



## ProbateGeek

Buzz said:


> Question for the kitty litter vets out there, does your pearls turn a yellowish color after a few months? I'm using Ultra Pearls and after a few months, they began to yellow. I've only used distilled water, 65-68% RH.


Buzz, after a year and a half mine to date have not colored. 
Uhm . . . do you by any chance own an actual cat?

:biggrin:


----------



## abhoe

You cat urinated in there.


----------



## gahdzila

Buzz said:


> Question for the kitty litter vets out there, does your pearls turn a yellowish color after a few months? I'm using Ultra Pearls and after a few months, they began to yellow. I've only used distilled water, 65-68% RH.


Not super dark, but yes, I can tell the KL in one of my humis definitely has developed a yellowish tint.


----------



## Buzz

gahdzila said:


> Not super dark, but yes, I can tell the KL in one of my humis definitely has developed a yellowish tint.


Yeah, not piss yellow but a yellow tint.


----------



## Paulharmo

I've fallen for the awesomeness of kitty litter thanks to Tony :smoke:

I just put together a coolerdor, and the KL seems to be doing the job nicely. I'm still looking to add more, but my local Petco is out of media bags...


----------



## gahdzila

Buzz said:


> Yeah, not piss yellow but a yellow tint.


Yeah, I don't think it's anything to worry about. Beads do this too. I assume they just absorb from the air some of the volatile oils from the cigars? Just a guess. Anyway, they still hold humidity fine, they don't smell, and my cigars are smoking fine, so I'm not worried about it.


----------



## Fuzzy

gahdzila said:


> Not super dark, but yes, I can tell the KL in one of my humis definitely has developed a yellowish tint.


Kitty litter is designed to absorb moisture and odors. Odors are airborne chemicals. I have to wonder if some of your cigars went through a sick period.


----------



## MarkC

That's what I was thinking; if kitty litter didn't absorb ammonia, it would be pretty useless for its intended purpose!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Buzz said:


> Question for the kitty litter vets out there, does your pearls turn a yellowish color after a few months? I'm using Ultra Pearls and after a few months, they began to yellow. I've only used distilled water, 65-68% RH.


The only time mine have turned yellow is if i baked them to long or at to high a heat. They still work fine as has been said beads turn yellow and still work as well. I swap mine out every 6 months and calibrate my hygro's at the same time. Lord knows its cheap enough.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Paulharmo said:


> I've fallen for the awesomeness of kitty litter thanks to Tony :smoke:
> 
> I just put together a coolerdor, and the KL seems to be doing the job nicely. I'm still looking to add more, but my local Petco is out of media bags...


media bags | eBay


----------



## kra961

New lurker here: This thread is awesome for the amount of information contained in it you people are great, one item I haven't seen mentioned is KL being used in conjunction with a fan or fans in my case, I am setting up a 150 q igloo and am installing two 220mm 12v pc fans for humidity circulation on a 15/60 min timer, anyone have any experience in this or recommendations? 

Regards


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

kra961 said:


> New lurker here: This thread is awesome for the amount of information contained in it you people are great, one item I haven't seen mentioned is KL being used in conjunction with a fan or fans in my case, I am setting up a 150 q igloo and am installing two 220mm 12v pc fans for humidity circulation on a 15/60 min timer, anyone have any experience in this or recommendations?
> 
> Regards


Run Kitty Litter the same way you would beads just double the amount used! Sit back think about what cigars your gonna buy with the money you just saved!
KITTY LITTER ROCKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Paulharmo

TonyBrooklyn said:


> KITTY LITTER ROCKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


:smoke::smoke::smoke:


----------



## kra961

Well to answer my own question I've tried KL it seems to work ok, the question with the fans worked out well, I tried the KL without fans and found a huge difference between the bottom 74% RH and the top 62% RH I installed 1 fan on top and found the RH adjusted to 70% 66%. 

I installed a second fan on the bottom and found after the RH to be holding steady at 72% RH top and bottom, I'm in the process now of tweaking the KL to reach a steady 65-68% RH. Keep in mind a 150q cooler is fairly tall so in this circumstance is seems prudent and practical to apply additional circulation. 2- 220mm 12v pc fans and 1- 12v supply is ~40.0


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

2 pounds should do ya!


----------



## kra961

TonyBrooklyn said:


> 2 pounds should do ya!


Was this figure done by calculation? I used 4.5 pounds knowing that using to much won't do any harm but using to little will.


----------



## ccie6011

Must be a regional thing or something. I just looked at the stores around here in southern AZ, the only KL was the chaulky looking stuff. The only bead looking stuff is scented, no good for this application I'm thinking.


----------



## kra961

It is chalky looking, and not clear though it will turn clear if you add water to it, look for Crystal Unscented Silica cat litter most will have little blue bit's as well.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

kra961 said:


> Was this figure done by calculation? I used 4.5 pounds knowing that using to much won't do any harm but using to little will.


The more the better it will keep the R/H rock solid!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

kra961 said:


> Was this figure done by calculation?


No calculation trial and error its what i used when i ran 150 Qt coolers


----------



## kra961

kra961 said:


> Well to answer my own question I've tried KL it seems to work ok, the question with the fans worked out well, I tried the KL without fans and found a huge difference between the bottom 74% RH and the top 62% RH I installed 1 fan on top and found the RH adjusted to 70% 66%.
> 
> I installed a second fan on the bottom and found after the RH to be holding steady at 72% RH top and bottom, I'm in the process now of tweaking the KL to reach a steady 65-68% RH. Keep in mind a 150q cooler is fairly tall so in this circumstance is seems prudent and practical to apply additional circulation. 2- 220mm 12v pc fans and 1- 12v supply is ~40.0


Well the fans worked great and the cooler being so well insulated and sealed worked extremely well, the only problem is the internal heat build up from the two fans, I'm now down to one fan running 15 mins every 2 hours.


----------



## asmartbull

kra961 said:


> Well to answer my own question I've tried KL it seems to work ok, the question with the fans worked out well, I tried the KL without fans and found a huge difference between the bottom 74% RH and the top 62% RH I installed 1 fan on top and found the RH adjusted to 70% 66%.
> 
> I installed a second fan on the bottom and found after the RH to be holding steady at 72% RH top and bottom, I'm in the process now of tweaking the KL to reach a steady 65-68% RH. Keep in mind a 150q cooler is fairly tall so in this circumstance is seems prudent and practical to apply additional circulation. 2- 220mm 12v pc fans and 1- 12v supply is ~40.0


If you are standing the 150 on end and are using shelves
Add a nylon stocking full of KL on every shelf.
They fit in the middle
You do not need a fan


----------



## kra961

asmartbull said:


> If you are standing the 150 on end and are using shelves
> Add a nylon stocking full of KL on every shelf.
> They fit in the middle
> You do not need a fan


Thank you, Looked at that option and may still try it, I'm just loath to give up storage space for anything except Cigars LOL, Thinking maybe a thin tray mounted under one of the middle shelves might do the trick.


----------



## asmartbull

kra961 said:


> Thank you, Looked at that option and may still try it, I'm just loath to give up storage space for anything except Cigars LOL, Thinking maybe a thin tray mounted under one of the middle shelves might do the trick.


Use wire shelves, 
1 nylon in the middle of the shelf is all it take.


----------



## AnthonySzum

So I finally tried out KL. Two days ago I went to PetSmart and picked up some ExquisiCat. When I got home I poured about 6-8 oz in a small plastic bowl. I then removed the typical puck humidifier I had that always fluctuated constantly between 67-72% and put in the dry litter. Two hours later the hygrometer was reading 63%. I put about 3ml of water and two hours later it was reading 65%. I have been checking the reading constantly since then and it still hasn't moved. The damn KL broke my hygrometer and froze it. All it says is 65%. Ugh I hate this stuff.....


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Yeah its cheap works great and so easy to tweak a Caveman could do it!
KITTY LITTER ROCKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jordan23

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Yeah its cheap works great and so easy to tweak a Caveman could do it!
> KITTY LITTER ROCKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I want to give you a personal thanks my man! I lurked on this site for a LONG time and you were the one who inspired me to go KL, thats all I use now. Now that I'm a member, I always wanted to tell you...love that avatar!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Jordan23 said:


> I want to give you a personal thanks my man! I lurked on this site for a LONG time and you were the one who inspired me to go KL, thats all I use now. Now that I'm a member, I always wanted to tell you...love that avatar!


Thanks for the kind words Troy!


----------



## Phil from Chicago

97 pages!!!!

Can someone direct me to the pictures of the setup.. my blind butt missed them


----------



## apexking

Ok ojust bought unscented pet smart branded kl. its very humid now and i want to lower the humidity a little. So i will bake it for 2hrs...then do i spray it at all or just throw it in the cooler a little on each shelf? I have a 100qt by the way with shelves seperated about 6" apart.


----------



## gahdzila

apexking said:


> Ok ojust bought unscented pet smart branded kl. its very humid now and i want to lower the humidity a little. So i will bake it for 2hrs...then do i spray it at all or just throw it in the cooler a little on each shelf? I have a 100qt by the way with shelves seperated about 6" apart.


I would put it in dry, and watch it and see what happens. Only add water if it needs it (if the RH gets below your target)


----------



## jphank

Bought my Exquisicat today and put about a 10 oz. in a plastic container in the bottom of my cooler. I misted it with DW and it read 70% within an hour at the bottom of the cooler. I added my Ave Maria Reconquista gift box and that sucker sucked the RF down to 58%, so I sprayed the KL again and within 3 hours back up to 65% and holding.


----------



## triangleman29

New guy here. I went through this thread. Mostly read the 129 pages. lol I'm getting ready to get a bigger humidor probably build one out of a cooler. I'm going to have to give this a try. Just makes since to spend less money on a good coolidor and spend more on sticks! Just my two cents.


----------



## triangleman29

Well, I didn't get me a coolidor I ended up finding me a wine cooler for 40 bucks so, guess I will go check out the wineador threads! lol


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Block off the drain at the bottom. Find a pan dollar store works something about a 1/2 inch deep. Disposable aluminum pans are best cut bend shape it to cover as much of the bottom of the unit as you can. Fill with kitty litter dry make sure the condensation is going into the Kitty Litter. Wait for R/H to stabilize add your stash. And remember KITTY LITTER ROCKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SHagopian

I've been experimenting with KL. I have a decent size humidor. Its a converted cabinet about the size of a nightstand. I've used three one pound bags in various locations (started with 2). My rh keeps decreasing slowly. Does this mean I have too much kl or too little?


----------



## gahdzila

SHagopian said:


> I've been experimenting with KL. I have a decent size humidor. Its a converted cabinet about the size of a nightstand. I've used three one pound bags in various locations (started with 2). My rh keeps decreasing slowly. Does this mean I have too much kl or too little?


Can you be more specific about slowly decreasing humidity? How often do you have to add water? Daily? Weekly? How is the seal on your humi? Is it relatively stable otherwise?

Is it dry where you are? Are you running air conditioning in your home (which dries the air)? Are you opening your humidor frequently? Adding more KL never hurts, but my gut says you have enough KL, you just need to add water. Spray the KL with a spray bottle with distiller water.


----------



## SHagopian

About 1 degree every day. Its pretty warm and dry. I dont open it at all. I think my seal is good. 

I switched to KL b/c i thought it was a set and forget method. I added water through the spray bottle about a week ago. Held steady at 68 for a few days then slowly started decreasing.


----------



## gahdzila

68% is high, I don't have any experience in trying to keep a RH that high, though you should be able to with KL if that's what you like. Personally, I run 62-65%.

Rather than me guessing at what size your humidor is, and how much KL you need, crunch the numbers. Measure it, and go to this site and do the calculation. Note that this is a bead calculator, and it's common practice to use TWICE as much KL (or more) as this calculator suggests. It is better to spread the KL around in smaller containers and expose as much surface area as possible. It's always a good idea to calibrate your hygrometer if it's been a while, so I'd suggest you do that as well....just to make sure.

What kind of humidor is it? I'm wondering now if in fact you may have a poor seal.


----------



## kra961

SHagopian said:


> I've been experimenting with KL. I have a decent size humidor. Its a converted cabinet about the size of a nightstand. I've used three one pound bags in various locations (started with 2). My rh keeps decreasing slowly. Does this mean I have too much kl or too little?


The deal with KL or Silica for that matter is you can never have to much of it. Slowly decreasing Humidity is normal depending on the ambient RH outside the box. What's the time scale are you talking hours, days or weeks? The more you open the box the more moister escapes, make sure you have good seals around all the edges, put a flashlight inside close the door and see if you can see any light if so put a seal in. My coolidor requires a couple squirts of DW every couple of weeks it needs a better seal, keep a squirt bottle handy add as needed.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

gahdzila said:


> 68% is high, I don't have any experience in trying to keep a RH that high, though you should be able to with KL if that's what you like. Personally, I run 62-65%.
> 
> Rather than me guessing at what size your humidor is, and how much KL you need, crunch the numbers. Measure it, and go to this site and do the calculation. Note that this is a bead calculator, and it's common practice to use TWICE as much KL (or more) as this calculator suggests. It is better to spread the KL around in smaller containers and expose as much surface area as possible. It's always a good idea to calibrate your hygrometer if it's been a while, so I'd suggest you do that as well....just to make sure.
> 
> What kind of humidor is it? I'm wondering now if in fact you may have a poor seal.





kra961 said:


> The deal with KL or Silica for that matter is you can never have to much of it. Slowly decreasing Humidity is normal depending on the ambient RH outside the box. What's the time scale are you talking hours, days or weeks? The more you open the box the more moister escapes, make sure you have good seals around all the edges, put a flashlight inside close the door and see if you can see any light if so put a seal in. My coolidor requires a couple squirts of DW every couple of weeks it needs a better seal, keep a squirt bottle handy add as needed.


Two great responses and spot on. You are in a very dry climate no R/H in California so you might need to hydrate with more water or more frequency. Try hydrating the Litter to 50% instead of just spraying. Report back if you need more help.


----------



## StinkyPete1211

New cigar smoker here and wish I saw this thread before I bought PG solutions, gels and drymistat tubes. I just made the switch over to Exquisicat last weekend when PSmart had a 15% off Friends and Family sale. I'm trying to stabilize my humidors right now and notice that the media bags leaves a fine dust on the bottom of the humidor. Just wondering what I can do to minimize the dust (I saw the sieve option) and was also wondering if this stuff is toxic if it came in contact with my smokes.


----------



## kra961

StinkyPete1211 said:


> New cigar smoker here and wish I saw this thread before I bought PG solutions, gels and drymistat tubes. I just made the switch over to Exquisicat last weekend when PSmart had a 15% off Friends and Family sale. I'm trying to stabilize my humidors right now and notice that the media bags leaves a fine dust on the bottom of the humidor. Just wondering what I can do to minimize the dust (I saw the sieve option) and was also wondering if this stuff is toxic if it came in contact with my smokes.


It can make a mess, for mine I found a tray that fit in the bottom of my coolidor and filled it with the KL and then I pulled a stocking over that, works extremely well.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Great suggestion Kevin!
Nothing toxic about it Peter Silica is Silica!


----------



## apexking

apexking said:


> Ok ojust bought unscented pet smart branded kl. its very humid now and i want to lower the humidity a little. So i will bake it for 2hrs...then do i spray it at all or just throw it in the cooler a little on each shelf? I have a 100qt by the way with shelves seperated about 6" apart.


Can someone confirm i need to lay kl flat on a cooking pan in oven for 2hrs at 225? Then in the coolidoor a little in each shelf total 1.5lbs for 100qt cooler or as doctated by beads website? My cigars are getting way too humid!


----------



## kra961

apexking said:


> Can someone confirm i need to lay kl flat on a cooking pan in oven for 2hrs at 225? Then in the coolidoor a little in each shelf total 1.5lbs for 100qt cooler or as doctated by beads website? My cigars are getting way too humid!


If you just bought the KL its as Dry as its going to get, you can try baking it for a time but I doubt it will change the RH. For my 150q I'm running around ~5 pounds and it is rock solid. If I were you I would simply increase the amount you're using, also there really is no reason to spread out I have mine on the bottom of the coolidor in a single pan (Tupperware container)and like I said its absolutely solid, Since Humidity rises and dry air falls, remember Silica is a desiccant it absorbs water.


----------



## gahdzila

kra961 said:


> If you just bought the KL its as Dry as its going to get, you can try baking it for a time but I doubt it will change the RH. For my 150q I'm running around ~5 pounds and it is rock solid. If I were you I would simply increase the amount you're using, also there really is no reason to spread out I have mine on the bottom of the coolidor in a single pan (Tupperware container)and like I said its absolutely solid, Since Humidity rises and dry air falls, remember Silica is a desiccant it absorbs water.


I disagree. I'm glad yours is working out well for you, but I find my RH to be much more stable in a large cooler if I use smaller containers and spread it around.

As for baking....I dunno, TBH. Personally I would recommend Justin try the KL straight out of the box, just as you suggested, Kevin. Add no water at first. Watch your RH, and adjust as needed.

That's really the only caveat to KL, and the secret behind getting it to work. Roughly estimate what you need, then watch and wait and make minor adjustments as needed.


----------



## shadowman024

First post, just want to say thanks tony my wineador with beads would not go below 72% i went to pet smart today and put the kitty litter to work at 6pm well 2 hours later it is at 64% and been there for 5 hours straight. All my frustration is gone thanks to this thread.


----------



## kra961

gahdzila said:


> I disagree. I'm glad yours is working out well for you, but I find my RH to be much more stable in a large cooler if I use smaller containers and spread it around.
> 
> As for baking....I dunno, TBH. Personally I would recommend Justin try the KL straight out of the box, just as you suggested, Kevin. Add no water at first. Watch your RH, and adjust as needed.
> 
> That's really the only caveat to KL, and the secret behind getting it to work. Roughly estimate what you need, then watch and wait and make minor adjustments as needed.


Hmm thats weird I played around with having multiple locations within the coolidor but found it made little difference in the over all RH. and it made it harder to balance the rh overall LOL and TBH I hated giving up any space for stock in leu of KL. I've found as I'm sure everyone else has that the biggest key to this stuff as well as beads is to use lot's of it which makes sense as it creates a larger buffer, you'll also find as your stock (sticks and box's ) increase the overall stability increases as well, making it not as prone to dips and spikes as you would see with less bulk.


----------



## apexking

BOOM!!!!!! KL ROCKS!!!! 

Put 4 trays on bottom of coolidoor with 2.5lbs and in 40mins humidity dropped from 70 to 62! May remove a little kl to get it up to 63


----------



## kra961

apexking said:


> BOOM!!!!!! KL ROCKS!!!!
> Put 4 trays on bottom of coolidoor with 2.5lbs and in 40mins humidity dropped from 70 to 62! May remove a little kl to get it up to 63


I would leave what you have in there, now get a squirt bottle and some distilled water and only distilled water and adjust the KL to the RH you want by adding a couple squirts of water at a time


----------



## Fuzzy

Yep, Kevin is right! There is better buffer action with more litter. That, and the fact there is little or no difference between 62 and 63%. The hygrometer you use, even if it is a highly accurate NIST calibrated very expensive one is probably only accurate to +/- 2 or 3%.

If your cigars are smoking well after a bit of rest in your coolerdor, everything is right with the world. Worry about RH can only take away from the enjoyment of this hobby.


----------



## shadowman024

woke up this morning expecting for my humidity to be in the 70s well guess what it's still 64% I LOVE KITTY LITTER


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

apexking said:


> Can someone confirm i need to lay kl flat on a cooking pan in oven for 2hrs at 225? Then in the coolidoor a little in each shelf total 1.5lbs for 100qt cooler or as doctated by beads website? My cigars are getting way too humid!


200 - 225 degrees for about two hours. 1 1/2 lbs is more than enough in a 100 qt i never ran more than 2 pounds in a 150 Qt.

Just saw your 2nd post KITTY LITTER ROCKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tmanqz

6 months using KL, 70/65 perfection... KITTY LITTER ROCKS!!!!

Only one problem, GF decided I needed to use up all that left over KL and brought home a kitty.:doh:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Sounds like a win win situation!:first:


----------



## Mfuchs88

Wow, when I get my first coolidor, I'm definitely going to be using KL. *KITTY LITTER ROCKS!!*
ps. I'm supposed to be working right now, but KL > work. Also, thanks Tony for introducing this fantastic idea to all of us and thanks to all of the people who helped make this thread an awesome success. I'm so excited to eventually try this.


----------



## Mfuchs88

I don't have a coolidor yet, but what do you guys think about this: I have a few Boveda 69% packs which generally keep the humidity at around 65-67% RH. If I were to use KL in my coolidor, with those extra Boveda packs thrown in, do you think that they would help absorb any extra moisture if I over-saturate the KL and keep it regulated at a perfect 66ish? Or is that even necessary? From what I've read here, KL does pretty well on it's own. Thanks for the help guys (and girls!)!


----------



## nikesupremedunk

Guys, I have a question. 

I have a small tupperware container which holds about 6 cups (dimensions are about 8L x 6W x 2.5H) and I was wondering if anyone had any good ideas on what I can use to hold some KL and about how much KL I will need?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Mfuchs88 said:


> Wow, when I get my first coolidor, I'm definitely going to be using KL. *KITTY LITTER ROCKS!!*
> ps. I'm supposed to be working right now, but KL > work. Also, thanks Tony for introducing this fantastic idea to all of us and thanks to all of the people who helped make this thread an awesome success. I'm so excited to eventually try this.


Your welcome if you need help just ask. Come back please and post your success story. Everyone else does not a single failure!
KITTY LITTER ROCKS!



Mfuchs88 said:


> I don't have a coolidor yet, but what do you guys think about this: I have a few Boveda 69% packs which generally keep the humidity at around 65-67% RH. If I were to use KL in my coolidor, with those extra Boveda packs thrown in, do you think that they would help absorb any extra moisture if I over-saturate the KL and keep it regulated at a perfect 66ish? Or is that even necessary? From what I've read here, KL does pretty well on it's own. Thanks for the help guys (and girls!)!


No need for it Silica Kitty Litter works great all by it self at a buck a pound its Puro!
You can't lose!



nikesupremedunk said:


> Guys, I have a question.
> 
> I have a small tupperware container which holds about 6 cups (dimensions are about 8L x 6W x 2.5H) and I was wondering if anyone had any good ideas on what I can use to hold some KL and about how much KL I will need?


Put a couple of ounces in a pair of panty hose or small aquarium bag!


----------



## abhoe

Fuzzy;3602231
If your cigars are smoking well after a bit of rest in your coolerdor said:


> Fuzzy this is a fantastic quote my man. RG for you sir!


----------



## Quine

Mfuchs88 said:


> I don't have a coolidor yet, but what do you guys think about this: I have a few Boveda 69% packs which generally keep the humidity at around 65-67% RH. If I were to use KL in my coolidor, with those extra Boveda packs thrown in, do you think that they would help absorb any extra moisture if I over-saturate the KL and keep it regulated at a perfect 66ish? Or is that even necessary? From what I've read here, KL does pretty well on it's own. Thanks for the help guys (and girls!)!


KL does do a good job on its own. Save those bovida packs for times when you don't have something big enough to put KL into, for example a small travel humidor. If you over-saturate your KL, just leave it outside the container for a few days (assuming that ambient RH is lower than you want inside) and let it dry out for a bit. You can also just split up your over-saturated KL and add some dry KL to half of it and it won't be over-saturated any more.

KL holds 40% of its weight in water, so 8oz of KL will hold about 3 oz of water, but I find that is way too much. For the KL to breath moisture both in and out and hold RH at 65% (or there-abouts) I add 20% by-weight of water. That seems to be the sweet-spot. If you don't have a scale, then 1/4 cup of water is 2oz so adjust accordingly.


----------



## truckertim

I would like to give TonyBrooklyn and HUGE THANK YOU for sharing his experitse in kitty litter setup. I like most people was somewhat skeptical when I first read about KL for humidification but seeing as how I am currently setting up a coolerador I figured I'd give it a shot. Worst thing I'm out $14. After getting my cooler washed and aired out for several days I lined the back with cigar box tops and filled my container with KL (Exquisicat Brand). The initial reading on my hygro was 60%, apx an hour later it had moved up to 67% and hasnt moved more than 1% +/- since! That was earlier today and so far so good. If it continues to keep RH up I will start the task of moving all of my cigars and boxes in to their new home in the morning. Thanks again, Tony, for helping fellow BOTL's out!


----------



## Fuzzy

Kitty Litter Rocks!!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

truckertim said:


> I would like to give TonyBrooklyn and HUGE THANK YOU for sharing his experitse in kitty litter setup. I like most people was somewhat skeptical when I first read about KL for humidification but seeing as how I am currently setting up a coolerador I figured I'd give it a shot. Worst thing I'm out $14. After getting my cooler washed and aired out for several days I lined the back with cigar box tops and filled my container with KL (Exquisicat Brand). The initial reading on my hygro was 60%, apx an hour later it had moved up to 67% and hasnt moved more than 1% +/- since! That was earlier today and so far so good. If it continues to keep RH up I will start the task of moving all of my cigars and boxes in to their new home in the morning. Thanks again, Tony, for helping fellow BOTL's out!


My pleasure bro!
Kitty litter Rocks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bwhite220

I have been rocking KL for 6 months now in both of my humidors and it has made things so much easier for me! Thank you Tony and the rest of you that have heavily contributed to this thread. I have now been teaching the guys at my local B&M the way of the Litter.


----------



## vink

Just a bit paranoid here. Been using those for a while now and have no problem but I'm just paranoid since there is no mention of silica anywhere... When they say beads is it automatically silica beads?!?!?

Amazon.com: Hagen Catit Scentless Cat Litter Beads, 8-Pound: Pet Supplies


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

bwhite220 said:


> I have been rocking KL for 6 months now in both of my humidors and it has made things so much easier for me! Thank you Tony and the rest of you that have heavily contributed to this thread. I have now been teaching the guys at my local B&M the way of the Litter.


Your welcome remember always Pay it Forward!
Spread the word KITTY LITTER ROCKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



vink said:


> Just a bit paranoid here. Been using those for a while now and have no problem but I'm just paranoid since there is no mention of silica anywhere... When they say beads is it automatically silica beads?!?!?
> 
> Amazon.com: Hagen Catit Scentless Cat Litter Beads, 8-Pound: Pet Supplies


I zoomed in on the pic looks like silica and it says no chemical so i think your okay!


----------



## hogjaw

Coolidor off and running. Local pet store only had scented. Found non-scented at Kroger's, yep a grocer. 8lbs for 9.00. It is a little dusty.

I'm dumbfounded - put in dry then 3 days later added an ounce of DW, target is 65% for me, prefer 70% 'cause I like to chew around on the head and whack off later.

Now, once again, I have nothing to do! Storing excess in Folger's 4 pound coffee can.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Add water slowly wait 24 hrs each time never hydrate more than 50% of the litter!


----------



## Sumatra Samurai

I have both the beads and the litter, the beads seem to work a little better but for the price difference I'd say just go with the kitty litter, it does just fine. I live in Colorado and it's very dry! I only need to spray 'em once maybe twice a month, so easy! Can't believe more people don't do this.


----------



## pavegunner69

I have been reading the posts and I think I am gonna give KL a go! I have been smoking for about 9 years and this is the first time I have heard of using KL! I like my box in the mid 60s, so I am stoked to see if I can get this right! Thanks to all on the Puff for all the tips and we'll see how it goes!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Its easy as pie if you get stuck you know where to come for help!


----------



## jaysalti

KL ROCKS! Switched over this weekend from the cheap jar I picked up when I first started out. Sitting at 66 right now


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Welcome all Kitty Litter Converts!
KITTY LITTER ROCKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## abhoe

Tonight I'm working on dropping my RH by baking my KL at 280.

I have about 1 pound of unscented Excuisicat crystals. I have not separated the crystals by color. These crystals were holding a steady RH = 65%. I am baking them at 280 for 2 hours in hopes of settling in at around RH= 60%.

Here is my progress.
Starting out:









An hour in :

















I stir the KL every 30 minutes and have it set up in rows in order to expose more surface area.

I'll be sure to report my findings.

Baking Kitty Litter Protocol:
1. Acquire unscented Kitty Litter crystals (one pound should suffice), 1 baking pan, one wooden spoon, oven mitts, an oven, and a timer.
2. Clean your baking pan using light soap and water then allow the baking pan to completely dry.
3. Deposit one pound of unscented sodium silicate crystals within the baking pan and spread evenly.
4. OPTIONAL: Use your wooden spoon to draw rows into the crystals to expose more crystals.
5. Bring your oven to a temperature between 250 to 280 degrees Fahrenheit.
6. Place the baking pan with the crystals inside the oven and close the oven.
7. Remove the pan every 30 to 45 minutes and stir the crystals about inside the pan.
8. OPTIONAL: Redraw the rows of crystals.
9. After about 2 hours turn off your oven and remove the pan. 
10. OPTIONAL: You may place the pan and crystals inside the refrigerator. (Most refrigerators remove moisture from the environment)
11. Once cool enough to handle dispense your crystals into your desired humidor ready container. I use marine filter bags.

Baine


----------



## gahdzila

Ok, so *MAYBE* I'm revealing too much info about my housekeeping (or, rather, lack thereof). Personally, I wouldn't put my KL in an open container in my refrigerator for fear that it would pick up some odors from last week's enchiladas or perhaps that mystery salad buried way back in the back that is beginning to turn a few shades of brown. I guess if your refrigerator is impeccably clean, you shouldn't have a problem.


----------



## stonecutter2

gahdzila said:


> Ok, so *MAYBE* I'm revealing too much info about my housekeeping (or, rather, lack thereof). Personally, I wouldn't put my KL in an open container in my refrigerator for fear that it would pick up some odors from last week's enchiladas or perhaps that mystery salad buried way back in the back that is beginning to turn a few shades of brown. I guess if your refrigerator is impeccably clean, you shouldn't have a problem.


Yeah, a fridge can contain odors that I'm pretty sure the silica could absorb. Even if you're pretty clean.


----------



## abhoe

HOKAI so the results are in and baking the crystals is an effective method for removing moisture, almost too effective. I would like to add that before you go placing your newly desiccated crystals into your humidor I would isolate them in a tubberware or lock tight container and check their RH. Baking these crystals for two hours really removes a lot of moisture so you need to be cognizant that adding baked crystals to your humidor will precipitously drop your RH.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

abhoe said:


> Tonight I'm working on dropping my RH by baking my KL at 280.
> 
> I have about 1 pound of unscented Excuisicat crystals. I have not separated the crystals by color. These crystals were holding a steady RH = 65%. I am baking them at 280 for 2 hours in hopes of settling in at around RH= 60%.
> 
> Here is my progress.
> Starting out:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An hour in :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I stir the KL every 30 minutes and have it set up in rows in order to expose more surface area.
> 
> I'll be sure to report my findings.
> 
> Baking Kitty Litter Protocol:
> 1. Acquire unscented Kitty Litter crystals (one pound should suffice), 1 baking pan, one wooden spoon, oven mitts, an oven, and a timer.
> 2. Clean your baking pan using light soap and water then allow the baking pan to completely dry.
> 3. Deposit one pound of unscented sodium silicate crystals within the baking pan and spread evenly.
> 4. OPTIONAL: Use your wooden spoon to draw rows into the crystals to expose more crystals.
> 5. Bring your oven to a temperature between 250 to 280 degrees Fahrenheit.
> 6. Place the baking pan with the crystals inside the oven and close the oven.
> 7. Remove the pan every 30 to 45 minutes and stir the crystals about inside the pan.
> 8. OPTIONAL: Redraw the rows of crystals.
> 9. After about 2 hours turn off your oven and remove the pan.
> 10. OPTIONAL: You may place the pan and crystals inside the refrigerator. (Most refrigerators remove moisture from the environment)
> 11. Once cool enough to handle dispense your crystals into your desired humidor ready container. I use marine filter bags.
> 
> Baine


280 is too high i like 200/220 max the idea is to slowly leach the moisture away not cook them. Sorta like a dried out dinner in the warmer for 2 hours. 2nd i like to spread them out thin in a cookie pan or other large square flat pan. Only 1 layer thick.


----------



## abhoe

In hindsight using a higher temperature was excessive.


----------



## Josh Lucky 13

HAHAHA its too dry here for me to ever worry about taking moisture out.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

abhoe said:


> In hindsight using a higher temperature was excessive.


Its all trial and error you could have saved the time by reading the Thread!
I have explain it many times.
R/G for you for having the balls to do what many never would!


----------



## jbnt90

Hi there just like to start out by saying awesome thread.
I just recently started smoking cigar's(2-3 months ago) and i have been having trouble keeping my 2 humidor's at 70% one of my humidor's loves to sit at about 75% but a constant 75% it doesn't change, Using a Xikar 100 count humidifier with propylene glycol.. The other likes to sit between 70-72%. 
'However here in Melbourne the RH normally in winter is 70-80 normally, so i have been trying to get the humidity down. I bought some heartfelt 65% beads and then lowered the humidity to 71% however as the humidity is already high where i am i was looking to lower my humidity to the 63-65% range for this humidor and things were looking very bleak until i stumbled upon this thread.

So last night i went out and bought some KL and Tupperware to give it i try i mean it's only 20 bucks so why not and after just one day i am happy to see that my humidor, which had never been below 71% previously is currently sitting at 66% relative humidity, hopefully can lower this to 63% with more dry KL. Will be swapping my other humidor to KL over in the next couple of days once my first stabilizes and hopefully run that at 66-68% since that's full of other stuff.

Just like to say thanks for the Wonderful thread of information keep up the good work.

*KITTY LITTER ROCKS!!*


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Welcome!


----------



## 007 Cruiser

I've got 2 desktop humis and a ten gallon tupperdor with KL and are holding 65 67 66 eace:


----------



## Ken Hastings

Tried and struck out finding media bags at Petco. I found all the aquarium supplies but no simple bags all had filter media in the walls. Will try Petsmart...
Found Hill Country brand Silica Gel at HEB grocery store. Cheap unscented and working great. Right now sitting in the original bag in my coolidor with the top cut off. It works :cb


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Panty hose from the $1 store work great as well!


----------



## bwhite220

Ken Hastings said:


> Tried and struck out finding media bags at Petco. I found all the aquarium supplies but no simple bags all had filter media in the walls. Will try Petsmart...


I have tons of these things, bro. If you need them, let me know. I'll send them to you at no charge.


----------



## sleepyguy5757

I'm slowly making the switch to KL! I found some mesh bag bird feeders at Petco for a measly 30 cents, but could not locate any unscented silica crystals. Walmart had the mimi brand, but I've read that it's a dusty brand. Besides exquisicat, is there another brand used that people have purchased ONLINE? Shipping to Hawaii is a pain sometimes, so it always helps to have options. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Ken Hastings

bwhite220 said:


> I have tons of these things, bro. If you need them, let me know. I'll send them to you at no charge.


Thank you for the kind offer. I found a heavy duty high quality solution for $1.49 at Target. Lingerie laundry bags eep: After you get over the smutty jokes. They are in the laundry bag aisle. Intended to protect girlie things being washed in a machine. Nice heavy duty fine mesh with a zipper.


----------



## ProbateGeek

sleepyguy5757 said:


> I'm slowly making the switch to KL! I found some mesh bag bird feeders at Petco for a measly 30 cents, but could not locate any unscented silica crystals. Walmart had the mimi brand, but I've read that it's a dusty brand. Besides exquisicat, is there another brand used that people have purchased ONLINE? Shipping to Hawaii is a pain sometimes, so it always helps to have options. Thanks in advance!


Hey, Enoch. Do a search online for *Ultra Pet Cat Litter Pearls*. I started out with the dustier version (blue & white crystals, don't remember which brand), then switched to the Pearls. Never looked back.


----------



## mattehh

Ken Hastings said:


> Thank you for the kind offer. I found a heavy duty high quality solution for $1.49 at Target. Lingerie laundry bags eep: After you get over the smutty jokes. They are in the laundry bag aisle. Intended to protect girlie things being washed in a machine. Nice heavy duty fine mesh with a zipper.


 Hmm I will have to check that out. I am using panty hose and I dont think the color quite matches my humi, lol, sorry really bad joke. I have seen those garment bags and I think they will "look" cleaner.


----------



## sleepyguy5757

ProbateGeek said:


> Hey, Enoch. Do a search online for *Ultra Pet Cat Litter Pearls*. I started out with the dustier version (blue & white crystals, don't remember which brand), then switched to the Pearls. Never looked back.


Thanks for the tip! After some research yesterday, I did in fact order the ultra pearls online. I think the fact that they arent dusty was the tipping point for me. Thanks everyone for the great advice, def the best humidification for the budget minded.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

ProbateGeek said:


> Hey, Enoch. Do a search online for *Ultra Pet Cat Litter Pearls*. I started out with the dustier version (blue & white crystals, don't remember which brand), then switched to the Pearls. Never looked back.


Its all i use no dust and they sure as hell look like beads to me!


----------



## edin508

I gotta make a trip to Petco tonight. This is just what I was looking for.
Thanks for the great thread!


----------



## numismaniac

I told ya brother, glad to see you already getting smart on the front end, save you plenty for cigars!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

numismaniac said:


> I told ya brother, glad to see you already getting smart on the front end, save you plenty for cigars!


Amen!


----------



## sleepyguy5757

Officially jumping on the kitty litter train! RH holding steady in my coolidoor at 67%. "Kitty Litter Rocks!" :dude:


----------



## numismaniac

Tony , you couldn't imagine how many folks I have told about this as my science background and frugality plus desire to help drives me to PM many a B/SOTL


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Your a great BOTL paying it forward is what its all about!


----------



## numismaniac

Gonna ruin my rep, brother, I meddle and act like a jerk on another forum, LOL


----------



## edin508

Stinkn Petco was out, only had the nice smelly stuff.
The hunt will continue tomorrow. 

Thanks for the heads up, Mark!


----------



## numismaniac

Don't give up, good luck , brother


----------



## wihong

Works great for me! 65% without problem!


----------



## Ken Hastings

I've running both heartfelt beads in my humidors and regular KL crystals in my coolidor. If I need more media I'm going with KL beads to reduce dust. Just search "kitty litter beads" on amazon. Thanks for this thread :cb


----------



## shakinghorizons

Incredible thread!! I will be stopping at Petsmart on my way to work today!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

_kitty litter rocks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!_


----------



## Rocker66

Yup glad I ran across this thread too. I just picked up my 8LB container today. I'm getting my coolidor setup and this will be perfect. Thanks a bunch! :smoke:

Dave


----------



## Bondo 440

wihong said:


> Works great for me! 65% without problem!


Yep Kitty Litter's badazz ! No more cracked, or un-ravelling smokes.


----------



## sleepyguy5757

Anyone running a fan in their humi/coolidor? If so, how often do you have it turned on?


----------



## edin508

Still torn on litter vs beads. I just saw this on the site..


> Absorbing odor in seconds, ExquisiCat® Crystals Cat Litter uses an advanced odor-locking system, making it ideal for litter boxes that are kept in close quarters.
> 
> Absorbing odor in seconds, leaving the surface dry to the touch, ExquisiCat® Crystals Cat Litter uses a low-dust formula made from silica sand and water. The litter's advanced odor-locking system makes it ideal for litter boxes that are kept in close quarters.


Do the beads absorb odors as well? I like the Spanish ceder smell.


----------



## sleepyguy5757

assuming you have spanish cedar in your humidor, the smell in unaffected i think.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

_welcome all kitty litter converts!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Kitty litter rocks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!_


----------



## gosh

Had to stop by this thread again to say that KL does in fact rock.

Been using KL for not quite a year now, and they just plain work. I had always planned on using KL as a stop-gap until I could get some heartfelt beads, but never got around to it as the KL just plain works. Only twice have I had to add a little more water, once after a huge new batch of cigars landed in the cooler, the other when I was too busy re-arranging my cooler and left it open for way too long. Otherwise, it just plain works. Rock solid 65% in two different coolers.

Media bags? Works. Pantyhose? Works. Handmade tubes? Works. Really out-there homemade mesh set-up thingie? That works too.

So for those reading this thread on the fence about putting kitty litter in with your cigars, it really does work. I know, I know, it's sounds absolutely f'n retarded, but it really isn't (provided you're using the right KL anyways), and it really does work, and work well.

In summary: *KL works. KL rocks.*


----------



## 007 Cruiser

BTW did I mention that KITTY LITTER ROCKS?!?!?!? :banana:


----------



## lewandowski

So I'm in the process of refinishing a humidor display case that came out of an old cigar shop. After reading through about the first 30 pages of this thread I went down to Wally World and picked up a bag of Mimi's Litter. 4 something for 4lb's. Looks to be the stuff I need  I hope once finished I can get 100 or so sticks in this box. Be on the lookout for the refurb thread!

So in Arizona I'm going to need to be humidifying the air all year round. Since we average like 12% relative humidity, and the A/C is going to suck out whatever is left, how do you suggest I prep this stuff? Instead of the 50/50 dry/wet mix should I just up the ratio right off the bat?


----------



## gahdzila

lewandowski said:


> So I'm in the process of refinishing a humidor display case that came out of an old cigar shop. After reading through about the first 30 pages of this thread I went down to Wally World and picked up a bag of Mimi's Litter. 4 something for 4lb's. Looks to be the stuff I need  I hope once finished I can get 100 or so sticks in this box. Be on the lookout for the refurb thread!
> 
> So in Arizona I'm going to need to be humidifying the air all year round. Since we average like 12% relative humidity, and the A/C is going to suck out whatever is left, how do you suggest I prep this stuff? Instead of the 50/50 dry/wet mix should I just up the ratio right off the bat?


Go here, do the calculation, and DOUBLE IT. That will tell you how much KL to use. Heartfelt Industries Cigar Humidifiers and Accessories

If that humidor has a tight seal, you'll be fine. Just start out with a light spray and slowly work your way up, keeping a close eye on your hygrometer.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

007 Cruiser said:


> BTW did I mention that KITTY LITTER ROCKS?!?!?!? :banana:
> Nice pics Cruiser!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 40009
> View attachment 40008





gahdzila said:


> Go here, do the calculation, and DOUBLE IT. That will tell you how much KL to use. Heartfelt Industries Cigar Humidifiers and Accessories
> 
> If that humidor has a tight seal, you'll be fine. Just start out with a light spray and slowly work your way up, keeping a close eye on your hygrometer.


Cliff knows his stuff his advice is spot on!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Do the beads absorb odors as well? I like the Spanish ceder smell.[/QUOTE]

I like ultra pearls no dust no smell ShopRite always has them or buy online!


----------



## Gurneymonkey

gahdzila said:


> Go here, do the calculation, and DOUBLE IT. That will tell you how much KL to use. Heartfelt Industries Cigar Humidifiers and Accessories
> 
> If that humidor has a tight seal, you'll be fine. Just start out with a light spray and slowly work your way up, keeping a close eye on your hygrometer.


Thank you for posting that link! I just did the calcs & found out I really do need another 1lbs. of beads for my new wineador set up. Cheers! :tu

P.S. had to delete the link from your quote. I don't have a high enough post count to have it show up


----------



## Bondo 440

Gurneymonkey said:


> Thank you for posting that link! I just did the calcs & found out I really do need another 1lbs. of beads for my new wineador set up. Cheers! :tu
> 
> P.S. had to delete the link from your quote. I don't have a high enough post count to have it show up


Let us know how it goes !


----------



## Marcm15

OK after having a pool and spending hundreds of dollars on chemicals each year I searched and found a way to maintain it with nothing but value brand Bleach, Borax and Baking Soda. It took alot to get me to do that. Now after spending hundreds of dollars on humidification for my cigars, I am a Kitty Litter Convert. I switched my 2 desktops and my 150 qt coolidor over to KL from Boveda Packs and Beads this past weekend. So far I'm impressed. 61% with dry litter, 64% with just a misting. Looks like I am on my way to becoming a believer..,


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Yup always start dry to see where your at add water slowly!
Welcome now your only problem is what cigars you gonna buy with the money saved!


----------



## hogjaw

Gone two weeks and third thing I checked on when I returned home was RH in 48 qt coolidor w/KL - 62% unbelievable. 
Now a believer in KL. Great stuff that I can afford and trust to keep sticks safe and secure.


----------



## Bondo 440




----------



## The Counselor

Marcm15 said:


> OK after having a pool and spending hundreds of dollars on chemicals each year I searched and found a way to maintain it with nothing but value brand Bleach, Borax and Baking Soda. It took alot to get me to do that. Now after spending hundreds of dollars on humidification for my cigars, I am a Kitty Litter Convert. I switched my 2 desktops and my 150 qt coolidor over to KL from Boveda Packs and Beads this past weekend. So far I'm impressed. 61% with dry litter, 64% with just a misting. Looks like I am on my way to becoming a believer..,


Marc how many cigars do each of your desktops hold and did you double the weight compared to beads? I only ask because I was going to order heartfelt beads and if I buy KL it might take up too much room. If you don't mind me asking why are you not using beads anymore?


----------



## aea6574

Ok, I have not been in this thread in a while. But will agree with everyone that Kitty Litter just plain ROCKS!

I have two coolers with KL and they are just solid. I have one humidor with Beads and it seems I have to add water fairly often. Now the humidor is on the main floor and the coolers are downstairs so I am sure that is part of it. But KL all the way.

Best regards, Tony


----------



## GottaBeKD

I just got some kitty litter today. Tomorrow I will be cleaning the basement - actually washing it since it is a fairly new house. As a result I will need to run the dehumidifier over night to dry the basement out and plan on "collecting" a liter or so of home made "distilled water" for use in the Winter.

I will be using cigar tubes (made to look like swiss cheese) and the current foam humidifier case to house the litter 

Now I only need to figure out a way of saving money on the taxes we pay in Canada.


----------



## gahdzila

GottaBeKD said:


> Tomorrow I will be cleaning the basement - actually washing it since it is a fairly new house. As a result I will need to run the dehumidifier over night to dry the basement out and plan on "collecting" a liter or so of home made "distilled water" for use in the Winter.


Technically, more or less, you're right that that water should theoretically be free from contaminants present in tap water, as it is condensed from the air. Think about it a little more, though - are the coils on your dehumidifier (where the water condenses) sparkly clean? Is the collection container? Would you drink that water? Can you be sure that no other contaminants from the air will condense into it overnight? I wouldn't risk it. Cleaning agents you use in your basement, mold spores, etc is gonna be in that water. Distilled water is dirt cheap and readily available practically anywhere.

Do yourself a favor, spend 50 cents on a gallon and buy yourself some piece of mind at least


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

GottaBeKD said:


> I just got some kitty litter today. Tomorrow I will be cleaning the basement - actually washing it since it is a fairly new house. As a result I will need to run the dehumidifier over night to dry the basement out and plan on "collecting" a liter or so of home made "distilled water" for use in the Winter.
> 
> I will be using cigar tubes (made to look like swiss cheese) and the current foam humidifier case to house the litter
> 
> Now I only need to figure out a way of saving money on the taxes we pay in Canada.


As Clifford has already said buy some distilled water.
I would not advise using anything out of a dehumidifier!


----------



## Bondo 440

TonyBrooklyn said:


> As Clifford has already said buy some distilled water.
> I would not advise using anything out of a dehumidifier!


+ 1
*No no No use nothing out of a dehumidifier. Spend $1.29 and stay out of the hospital *

Causes of Legionnaires' disease 
Legionella bacteria can be found in any freshwater environment, such as rivers and lakes. The bacteria are usually only present in low numbers because the temperature of the water is often too low for the bacteria to grow and spread.

However, if the bacteria manage to find their way into an artificial water system, given the right circumstances, they can quickly grow and reproduce, leading to a widespread contamination of the water system.

The two things that the legionella bacteria require to grow and reproduce are:

•a water temperature of between 20-45ºC (68-113ºF) 
•impurities in the water that the bacteria can use for food, such as rust, sludge, algae and limescale

Water systems that are known to be vulnerable to legionella contamination include:
•hot and cold water systems for large buildings, such as hotels and hospitals 
•air conditioning systems that use water for cooling purposes 
•cooling towers

However, any artificial water system is potentially vulnerable to contamination. 
For example, cases of Legionnaires' disease have reportedly arisen from contaminated:
•baths and showers
•fountains 
•sprinkler systems 
•whirlpool baths 
•spas 
•humidifiers that were being used in food cabinets 
You can catch Legionnaire's disease by ingesting contaminated water or by inhaling small droplets of contaminated water mist in the air.

source : NHS ( UK)

Believe it or not, this applies directly to what you are planning. 
Someone using collections from a humidifier to hydrate a cigar humidor would be so rare, it simply is not being used as a common example in the alert.


----------



## GottaBeKD

Fair enough. Should have researched it some more. Now it is for everyone to learn from 

Glad did not do anything yet.


----------



## Bondo 440

I see you want to go all natural, but nature also provides us with bugs, mold sporum, and bacteria.
Use the advice here, Kittly Litter ( or beads ) season your box with distilled water if necessary, and the Puffers here will help you get off to a good start.


----------



## Marcm15

The Counselor said:


> Marc how many cigars do each of your desktops hold and did you double the weight compared to beads? I only ask because I was going to order heartfelt beads and if I buy KL it might take up too much room. If you don't mind me asking why are you not using beads anymore?


Robert sorry for the slow response - I have a 50 count and a 200 count desktops. For the 50 ct I simply opened the rectangular stock humidifier and removed the green sponge, replaced with KL and resealed. For the larger desktop I did the same but also added two medium Heartfelt tubes with KL instead of the beads. I switched because I purchased 70% beads in error and really wanted to drop my RH down to between 63 - 65% and rather then repurchase beads, I chose to try the KL thing. I am very happy with the result...


----------



## lewandowski

It's official, KL is now in the refinished humidor! Used a 12x4 bag from PetCo and pretty much filled it up. Probably overkill for the size of the humi but the back section is mostly wasted space anyways so it's hidden out of the way. :biggrin:


----------



## GottaBeKD

If anyone has a humidor big enough to fit a small litter box, would you put it in there with the KL... would be an interesting effect and conversation piece.


----------



## nikonnut

Got a pleasant surprise this evening when I got home. My RH was getting a bit high so I decided to swap the litter. Yes, I could have baked it but I HAD to try these sexy beads everyone is talking about so... Ordered a bag of Ultra Pet Ultra Pearls (per Tony's Picture and a link the Ninja posted back in the day) and when I cracked open the box I saw this...








A closer look...









YEP! Not a blue crystal in sight! Like I got 5 pound of heartfelts for $16.00. Gotta love that and the fact that kitty litter ROCKS! :lol:


----------



## asmartbull

nikonnut said:


> Got a pleasant surprise this evening when I got home. My RH was getting a bit high so I decided to swap the litter. Yes, I could have baked it but I HAD to try these sexy beads everyone is talking about so... Ordered a bag of Ultra Pet Ultra Pearls (per Tony's Picture and a link the Ninja posted back in the day) and when I cracked open the box I saw this...
> 
> YEP! Not a blue crystal in sight! Like I got 5 pound of heartfelts for $16.00. Gotta love that and the fact that kitty litter ROCKS! :lol:


Christopher, You *did not* get 5 lbs of heartfelts for 16.00.....You got 5 lbs of silica.
While I too use some in my coolers, there is a difference between the 2


----------



## nikonnut

asmartbull said:


> Christopher, You *did not* get 5 lbs of heartfelts for 16.00.....You got 5 lbs of silica.
> While I too use some in my coolers, there is a difference between the 2


Al, very true and I am aware of those differences. I was definitely not trying to mislead anyone and if you would like to delete that post in total that would be fine. Have a great weekend, sir


----------



## asmartbull

nikonnut said:


> Al, very true and I am aware of those differences. I was definitely not trying to mislead anyone and if you would like to delete that post in total that would be fine. Have a great weekend, sir


No problem at all......Just didn't want you and others thinking that KL is something it is not........


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

asmartbull said:


> Christopher, You *did not* get 5 lbs of heartfelts for 16.00.....You got 5 lbs of silica.
> While I too use some in my coolers, there is a difference between the 2


Yes a big difference about $40 a pound!
Other than that i really have never seen any scientific facts to prove otherwise.
Silica is Silica the salts in the beads help maintain a specific R/H but they are not foolproof as is suggested.
If over-hydrated or under-hydrated they do not maintain that specific R/H..
I have used both and for my money the little extra time spent in setting up Kitty Litter is well worth it.
And until your cat goes #1 or #2 in it its not really cat litter.
But Silica i think once you get past that my cat uses it mentality the choice is simple.


----------



## asmartbull

As you know I use both
That said there must be a difference as it takes almost twice the amount of KL
to obtain the same results as Beads.
This is why I recommend Beads for smaller desk-tops and KL for coolers..........


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

asmartbull said:


> As you know I use both
> That said there must be a difference as it takes almost twice the amount of KL
> to obtain the same results as Beads.
> This is why I recommend Beads for smaller desk-tops and KL for coolers..........


This is true if space is an issue and money is no object go with beads!
I mean if your going with a 300 count desk top and have 250 cigars 1/2 pound of beads ain't gonna break the bank!
On the flip side i have gone as low as 55% R/H with Kitty Litter something i could never accomplish with beads.
Many of us store our Cubans at under 60% R/H.
For us Kitty Litter is the logical choice we are professionals at cheating the laws of physics.


----------



## hogjaw

Do you stir KL from time to time - or leave it alone?

This site and thread is addictive. But, I luv it.


You guys have forgot more than I'll ever know about cigars and storage, I've been a cigar guy for 35 years and still learning from you.


Now I just enjoy opening lid and looking at my stash when I'm alone..........I'm retired, but since started using KL I'm working overtime checking the RH to have something to do. 

I stored the left over KL in two large coffee cans, yesterday found one of wife tupperware with '18 oz' stamped on side, and yep it is just right size so I filled it and set it in. Positive note, now, I have only 1-1/2 cans in storage.

I think those sticks just rest better if you associate and talk to them. Just be sure don't do it when wife or family are in house.....might be overhead..................I'm still getting her fury from my buying cooler, DW, and the KL. At least now I don't flinch or duck when she walks upon my backside.

KL has made me worthy of feeling GREAT again, useful, resourceful. I don't even duck anymore when she walks by me. It is definitely greatest thing other than CIGARS.

Don't know when she will appreciate how much money I've saved us. A ton..... Now I got to get my CIB account in the quite mode, it has gone wild.

48 qt coolidor - check
8lb bag of Silica bead litter - check
Black marker for cooler to write in-dates on stock - check
Yes Three more things I've marked off bucket list since coming onboard. Progress.

Men if I keep complementing you, your head want fit in cooler pretty soon.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Leave it be no mixing required. If you do feel the need to mix. Treat it as you would James Bonds Martini.
"Shaken not Stirred" LOL
WELCOME ABOARD KITTY LITTER ROCKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GottaBeKD

Just be careful not to make kitty litter dust 

I''ll have mine on the rocks


----------



## Dark Rose

Going to ask a dumb noob question here... Fair warning.

Just starting my KL setup in a couple tupperdors, because I ran out of storage before I could expand my storage... and replacing some green foam in a couple humi-pucks too...

I'm assuming when you "measure" KL and beads, you're going by dry weight?


----------



## gahdzila

Dark Rose said:


> Going to ask a dumb noob question here... Fair warning.
> 
> Just starting my KL setup in a couple tupperdors, because I ran out of storage before I could expand my storage... and replacing some green foam in a couple humi-pucks too...
> 
> I'm assuming when you "measure" KL and beads, you're going by dry weight?


Yeah, I would go with dry weight. It's not gonna be that much of a difference between dry and wet weight anyway, I don't think. Besides, weight recommendations are always going to be rough approximations, and should be adjusted to suit your needs.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Once again Clifford is right on the money!
Can't add anything to his reply!
Oh jeez maybe a little something KITTY LITTER ROCKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## USMCGunrock

OK...I'm one of those "lucky" guys with a wife who surprised me with a wine cooler a few weeks ago to store my ever growing stash. She got me a 28 bottle Avanti wine cooler, thermoelectric, looks just like the 28 bottle Newair minus the black color and handle. When I read this thread, the first thing I did was go to a Petsmart and got myself an 8lbs. container of Exquisite KL. I also got myself 2 large and 3 small media bags. 

I have my stash in the basement and the RH is about 80% or sometimes more and temperature is between 75*F to 85*F until I turn on the AC and it drops to like 65*. In the new wineador, I have two 4"x7" plastic food container with the KL, one the bottom and another one on the middle rack Each rack then has one of the 5 media bags and then 2 of the Oust fans. The problem I have is that: 1, I have the wineador set at low temp and the temp fluctuates from 60ish to around 71* and; 2, the RH inside is all over the place. 

I have 5 trays containing cigars over the steal racks in it currently (minus the 2 which I dedicated for the KL until I square this away) and the top tray reads about 50ish% RH and the bottom right over the tray of KL reads 82% HR. There are times the top jumps to 77% RH and the bottom can go up to 88% and they are always about 20+% different from each other. I've calibrated all my hygrometers 3 times the past couple of weeks and they are spot on (using the salt method and Humidipak). My 150 and 300 ct desktop humidors does not have these problems with the KL..they are all around 65-70% RH and I'm going bonkers trying to figure out what's going on with this.

Only thing I can think of now is that could the KL have sucked in too much moisture already? They all look cloudy white. Has anybody tried doing that oven dehydrating trick used on the beads on KL? Maybe that's the problem? I don't know what to do anymore with this. In need of advice. 

Thanks in advance,
Ed


----------



## nikonnut

Ed, 
Have you plugged the drain hole in your wineador? Also, is It a compressor or TEC unit?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

USMCGunrock said:


> OK...I'm one of those "lucky" guys with a wife who surprised me with a wine cooler a few weeks ago to store my ever growing stash. She got me a 28 bottle Avanti wine cooler, thermoelectric, looks just like the 28 bottle Newair minus the black color and handle. When I read this thread, the first thing I did was go to a Petsmart and got myself an 8lbs. container of Exquisite KL. I also got myself 2 large and 3 small media bags.
> 
> I have my stash in the basement and the RH is about 80% or sometimes more and temperature is between 75*F to 85*F until I turn on the AC and it drops to like 65*. In the new wineador, I have two 4"x7" plastic food container with the KL, one the bottom and another one on the middle rack Each rack then has one of the 5 media bags and then 2 of the Oust fans. The problem I have is that: 1, I have the wineador set at low temp and the temp fluctuates from 60ish to around 71* and; 2, the RH inside is all over the place.
> 
> I have 5 trays containing cigars over the steal racks in it currently (minus the 2 which I dedicated for the KL until I square this away) and the top tray reads about 50ish% RH and the bottom right over the tray of KL reads 82% HR. There are times the top jumps to 77% RH and the bottom can go up to 88% and they are always about 20+% different from each other. I've calibrated all my hygrometers 3 times the past couple of weeks and they are spot on (using the salt method and Humidipak). My 150 and 300 ct desktop humidors does not have these problems with the KL..they are all around 65-70% RH and I'm going bonkers trying to figure out what's going on with this.
> 
> Only thing I can think of now is that could the KL have sucked in too much moisture already? They all look cloudy white. Has anybody tried doing that oven dehydrating trick used on the beads on KL? Maybe that's the problem? I don't know what to do anymore with this. In need of advice.
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> Ed


Nothing eats up R/H like Kitty Litter except for Damp Rid!
Let it settle 24 hours add water and /or Litter as needed!
Too low can always be adjusted too high is a PITA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## USMCGunrock

nikonnut said:


> Ed,
> Have you plugged the drain hole in your wineador? Also, is It a compressor or TEC unit?


Christopher: It's a tec unit. Where is this drain hole? I remember reading a thread about flipping it over, uncovering the back and doing some stuff with hoses but I forgot which thread that was and I thought that was only for the compressor type.

Tony: I figured as much that it's easier to go lower RH and then try to work it up by removing/charging some of the KL, but I can't see putting 8lbs of KL in it..takes away space from the good stuff. What I have right now already takes a lot of space. BTW, whats a "Damp Rid"? *noob moment*

Please let me know if this is going out of the topic. I asked the question here because it seems I'm the only one having problem with the KL setup in a wineador.


----------



## nikonnut

Ed,
Just look on the back about halfway up. You should see a little tray for catching water and right above that should be the drain tube. Looks like this...









I plugged mine with a 5/32" vacuum cap thusly...


----------



## Dark Rose

Got two 16 cup Sterilite ultra-Seal containers two days ago, got an 8# bag of silica KL, pair of ivory pantyhose, not my size... And for something handy to put it in, found some cheap-o clear plastic butter dishes at the Dollar Tree, flipped the tops upside down, put the bag with KL in, good to go... Misted the bag with distilled water once around the outside, shook it a little bit, threw it in.

Been sitting for two days now empty, holding at 70%, once I put in a piece of cedar, and some sticks, will hopefully balance out well.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

USMCGunrock said:


> Christopher: It's a tec unit. Where is this drain hole? I remember reading a thread about flipping it over, uncovering the back and doing some stuff with hoses but I forgot which thread that was and I thought that was only for the compressor type.
> 
> Tony: I figured as much that it's easier to go lower RH and then try to work it up by removing/charging some of the KL, but I can't see putting 8lbs of KL in it..takes away space from the good stuff. What I have right now already takes a lot of space. BTW, whats a "Damp Rid"? *noob moment*
> 
> Please let me know if this is going out of the topic. I asked the question here because it seems I'm the only one having problem with the KL setup in a wineador.


damprid - Walmart.com


----------



## USMCGunrock

Wish I've known about this damprid a while back. Could have used these in my underwater cam housing as well! Thanx Gents!. Will be performing what has been suggested.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Semper Fi Gunny!


----------



## neffmoore

Man, there is some serious science to cigar storage.


----------



## USMCGunrock

neffmoore said:


> Man, there is some serious science to cigar storage.


Heck ya! That's what it seems! Looks like chemistry, some meteorology, some entomology to name a few 

Slowly but surely getting there...A lot of reading to do to get somewhat proficient tho:/


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

_Just remember when someone tells you you can't do something you can!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Simply put KITTY LITTER ROCKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
HAPPY LABOR DAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!_


----------



## USMCGunrock

OK..*KITTY LITTER ROCKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

After messing with my wineador first thing this morning (7am), it is currently holding 69% RH as of 8:45pm tonite.

My other question now is, can the KL be put in an oven to dry it out or it's basically just throw them out? The pix i'm attaching is a comparison of the KL that's been in my wineador for the past 2 weeks (left batch on the pic) and a new batch (right on the pic) and how it is currently set up with KL since since the beginning.







































As the pix show, the previous batch are mostly clear crystals. With the mod Christopher showed me (plugging the drain tube), this is the first time I've seen my wineador's RH steadily drop down and stays down and even RH across the board! I just hope this holds up and soon be able to take out about half of the KL I have in place because as it shows, it's taking a lot of space and be able to finally order some shelves


----------



## nikonnut

Ed,
Kitty litter can be dried. Just spread it out on cookie sheet in a single layer and bake at 200 degrees F for about 2 hours and it's good as new!

P.S. Glad it's behaving for you now


----------



## USMCGunrock

nikonnut said:


> Ed,
> Kitty litter can be dried. Just spread it out on cookie sheet in a single layer and bake at 200 degrees F for about 2 hours and it's good as new!
> 
> P.S. Glad it's behaving for you now


Exactly what I wanted to hear! Just wasn't sure if this can be done like the beads. I don't know if it will start popping or something. I don't want my wife to get upset if something happens to her 3 week old range unit..she has been very supportive of my hobby (as mentioned, she got me the wine cooler). I can't afford to get on her bad side now


----------



## nikonnut

I've baked my KL a few times and never heard single pop. At 200 you aren't even boling the water trapped in the crystals just driving it off. You may see a slight discoloration (brown tint) but it doesn't effect the KL in the least.


----------



## GottaBeKD

There was talk about microwaving as well.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

I have microwaved it as well.


----------



## GottaBeKD

Here let me heat that up for you in the microwave... oh wait, let me get the kitty litter out first.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rstans

I used a regular golf tee (length cut down to fit in hole) to plug the drain hole inside; plugged the outside one with a rubber vacuum cap ($2.00 for an 8 pack at Auto Zone).


----------



## raycarlo

nikonnut said:


> Got a pleasant surprise this evening when I got home. My RH was getting a bit high so I decided to swap the litter. Yes, I could have baked it but I HAD to try these sexy beads everyone is talking about so... Ordered a bag of Ultra Pet Ultra Pearls (per Tony's Picture and a link the Ninja posted back in the day) and when I cracked open the box I saw this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A closer look...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YEP! Not a blue crystal in sight! Like I got 5 pound of heartfelts for $16.00. Gotta love that and the fact that kitty litter ROCKS! :lol:


I just switched to that same litter from the blue and white exquisicat stuff and love it works great and considerably a lot less dust.


----------



## Dark Rose

raycarlo said:


> I just switched to that same litter from the blue and white exquisicat stuff and love it works great and considerably a lot less dust.


Where do you get those at? All I have around here is a Petco, so no Exquisicat or those, I'm using the Petco brand, and seem to be working ok, just not sexy, and a little dusty...


----------



## raycarlo

Dark Rose said:


> Where do you get those at? All I have around here is a Petco, so no Exquisicat or those, I'm using the Petco brand, and seem to be working ok, just not sexy, and a little dusty...


I believe I bought the Exquisicat from petsmart, the ultra pearls I got from Amazon
Ultra Pet Ultra Pearls Cat Litter, 5-Pound Pouch: Amazon.com: Grocery & Gourmet Food


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

I am lucky the local shop rite always stocks Ultra Pearls!


----------



## USMCGunrock

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I am lucky the local shop rite always stocks Ultra Pearls!


For cheaper too! It's like $10 for a 5lb bag of it. I will have to hoard some after I'm done with the crystals. The crystals in the media bags on higher shelves are dusting over the cigars on the lower shelves :/


----------



## Dark Rose

raycarlo said:


> I believe I bought the Exquisicat from petsmart, the ultra pearls I got from Amazon
> Ultra Pet Ultra Pearls Cat Litter, 5-Pound Pouch: Amazon.com: Grocery & Gourmet Food


Seriously, it's listed in the Grocery and Gourmet Food section? LOL.

No Petsmart here, Petco, Wal-Mart, Target, and Rural King are all we have for any type of pet supplies... Both local pet stores closed down several years ago... I might have to toss in a bag of that next time I need to bump an order over $25 for the free shipping... Or toss it in with my wineador, 5lb should work for a Newair 280, right?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Dark Rose said:


> Seriously, it's listed in the Grocery and Gourmet Food section? LOL.
> 
> No Petsmart here, Petco, Wal-Mart, Target, and Rural King are all we have for any type of pet supplies... Both local pet stores closed down several years ago... I might have to toss in a bag of that next time I need to bump an order over $25 for the free shipping... Or toss it in with my wineador, 5lb should work for a Newair 280, right?


2 LBS should do ya!


----------



## gahdzila

:lol: I just noticed that if you type "kitty litter set up" in google, this thread is the first link that pops up!

_kitty litter rocks!_


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Damn it does!
I gotta be on the hit-list by the bead vendors lol!


----------



## USMCGunrock

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Damn it does!
> I gotta be on the hit-list by the bead vendors lol!


Dude..you are from Brooklyn..and with a name like Tony, I think you are in good shape 

_*KITTY LITTER ROCKS!!!!!!!!!!!*_


----------



## Draepheus

Are there specific properties or things that Kitty Litter has to have to be useful? I know it has to be unscented, but anything else? I'm not sure I'll be able to find the Exquis at the pet stores around here.


----------



## Dark Rose

Draepheus said:


> Are there specific properties or things that Kitty Litter has to have to be useful? I know it has to be unscented, but anything else? I'm not sure I'll be able to find the Exquis at the pet stores around here.


As far as I know, Exquisicat is a Petsmart brand. I have a Petco in town, and using their generic store brand. I just looked for crystal cat litter, made sure it was the silica crystals, not a "blend" (crystal and regular litter mixed) and was unscented. There were some at Walmart, but I wasn't too sure about them, as they were various shades of blue, no white crystals, so I passed. Mine is the white crystals with a few blue.

This is what I'm using:









And the "Fresh Clean Scent" is no scent. I asked before I bought, and sniffed good myself when I opened it. No smell, wet or dampened with DW.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Any unscented Silica will work!


----------



## hogjaw

Is it best to have cigars stacked above KL in coolidor or can I place side by side? 

Space and seating is beginning to be a problem here and need to move around KL containers and utilize some of the bottom row now for cigars. (So I can close lid)

It is a tetris(sp?) problem.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Side by side is fine no matter where you place it!
_KITTY LITTER ROCKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!_


----------



## rstans

Read all the posts here and set up my 16 btl wineador with three shelves and KL pearls - holding steady at 66 on lower shelf and 67 on upper. This stuff is the cats meow... (sorry could not resist). Thank you to all for the information!!!


----------



## GottaBeKD

I thought it was the Cat's A s s


----------



## Loki21

Very good read. Thanks for the thread and all the great info. Now I know what I'm doing wrong.


----------



## smokin3000gt

I replaced the large block of green foam in my CO with KL and the digital hydrometer does NOT move from 65%. I used to get 10% fluctuations with the foam as the RH would climb and climb until I opened the door and let it air out a minute. Incredible how rock solid and cheap this stuff is!


----------



## ShortFuse

Be careful using KL!!! Nobody ever told me, but the money saved leads to purchasing more distinctive cigars!


----------



## zabhatton

i have some questions
1) if the kl is in a mesh bag or stocking, after spraying can touch the cigars?
2) i know this has probably been answered but, would it be wise to change the current humidification device to kl WITH cigars already being in the humidor/coolidor or anything else?
3) whats the kl to cigar ratio?
thanks guys and sorry if these questions have been answered 1000000 times already but i skimmed through some of the pages and don;t think i found anything.


----------



## Salty

smokin3000gt said:


> I replaced the large block of green foam in my CO with KL and the digital hydrometer does NOT move from 65%. I used to get 10% fluctuations with the foam as the RH would climb and climb until I opened the door and let it air out a minute. Incredible how rock solid and cheap this stuff is!


Same here. Yet another thing I have learned from reading this fourm.:amen:


----------



## neffmoore

I have a question. I am a newbie to cigar smoking and storage. I have not used kitty litter.
Isn't kitty litter designed to absorb all smells from the cat waste.

Has no one using this method noticed any degradation of cigar quality. IOW, is the litter not extracting the wonderful aroma (oils?) from the cigar that we so enjoy them for?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

neffmoore said:


> I have a question. I am a newbie to cigar smoking and storage. I have not used kitty litter.
> Isn't kitty litter designed to absorb all smells from the cat waste.
> 
> Has no one using this method noticed any degradation of cigar quality. IOW, is the litter not extracting the wonderful aroma (oils?) from the cigar that we so enjoy them for?


Silica is Silica read the thread the answer is there!


----------



## Draepheus

Well, since no one really answered my thread I made a week ago with the details I needed I'm tiding over my cigars during my re-seasoning by using one of those A. Fuente. humidor bags (the beads got poured out somehow and a lot of the cigars kind of... dried up and had to be tossed) to keep them fresh with a boveda packet in them. After the re-seasoning, I'll go treasure hunting for silica beads and try and figure out how much to put into a cup and how wet to make it. I did hear about taking out some foam in my tiny generic comes with humidor humidifier and putting the KL in there? Not sure I even knew foam was in those things.


----------



## Fuzzy

My thought on small humidors (50ct or smaller) is to use a HF Tube or Boveda packs or both. Kitty litter takes up to much space.

I did find your original thread and gave my thought from the facts you provided.


----------



## 007 Cruiser

Two desktops and one cabinet using Walmart bought Mimi Kitty Litter with no issues.


----------



## Draepheus

You know.. the boveda packs do sound good actually.. maybe after all this is done I'll get 2 more of those instead of the KL? Not sure. I had a tube.. it got poured out by someone.


----------



## Questionablesanity

I also use the Mimi stuff from walmart in my winador. I have not had any problems with it


----------



## hogjaw

In my humidor I have a large container of KL - have moved all other sticks to coolidor where I have 3 containers.

Point, humidor holds 69% stead fast - matter of fact I removed it to see if it was still alive. 

Thinking about putting remainder of KL in cooler so I can rid myself of the 4# Folgers coffee can where I'm storing the left over KL. Don't see where excess will create any problem?

Here it is, KL ROCKS.


----------



## gahdzila

zabhatton said:


> i have some questions
> 1) if the kl is in a mesh bag or stocking, after spraying can touch the cigars?
> 2) i know this has probably been answered but, would it be wise to change the current humidification device to kl WITH cigars already being in the humidor/coolidor or anything else?
> 3) whats the kl to cigar ratio?
> thanks guys and sorry if these questions have been answered 1000000 times already but i skimmed through some of the pages and don;t think i found anything.


1 - It will not hurt for the silica itself to touch your cigars per se, IMO. Depending on how much you spray it, that is. If the mesh bag is moist (ie - feels wet when you touch it), then obviously you don't want it touching your cigars. Best to be safe than sorry, and try to keep it in a spot that it's not touching them.

2 - Go slowly when changing humidifying media. How exactly you proceed in switching will depend on what you're using and how stable your RH is now, and what you want your RH to be. Current RH too high? You could probably just remove your existing humidifier and add dry KL and make adjustments from there. Current RH too low? Maybe try recharging your current humidifier and adding dry KL also, let it get stabilized, then remove the old humidifier. The caveat with KL is that you do might have to fiddle with things for a couple of days until you get it right, but the reward is rock solid RH at a fraction of the cost of beads.

3 - Yes it has, but that's ok . Go here - Heartfelt Industries Cigar Humidifiers and Accessories. That is a calculator for _beads._ Double that number for KL.

Good luck, brother!


----------



## J. Drew

How is this thread not a sticky yet?


----------



## hogjaw

Fuzzy said:


> My thought on small humidors (50ct or smaller) is to use a HF Tube or Boveda packs or both. Kitty litter takes up to much space.
> 
> And I agree with you, but trying to make the coolidor look better by having a lot of sticks there. The 50ct don't count anymore, I love the coolidor now. Now I have a place to get rid of the extra KL I've storing in sun room. Scared my 15month grandson will eventually find that particular can and pour it out on floor and on whatever else he sees for him cars, truck, bulldozer to play in while no one is looking. He misses nothing if you know what I mean.
> 
> So if I add the other can that will give me roughly six to 7 lbs in he coolidor in numerous containers placed throughout. That shouldn't hurt anything? Right, right??????//


----------



## hogjaw

X2 -

those UPS people are coming to the door 3X week now - before KL I only saw them every 3 to 4 months. I try to cut them off in the drive and go meet them, hide the package in the bushes, and after dark retrieve and bring it in the house. Had to fight neighbor's dog the other night for the box - he was chewing and licking it - goofy bulldog. Had slobber dripping off entire box. Scared to kick him, he's about 80# and fast only a certain times of the day even though he appears to have a bad breathing problem. Sound like a 6 pack a day smoker coughing.



ShortFuse said:


> Be careful using KL!!! Nobody ever told me, but the money saved leads to purchasing more distinctive cigars!


----------



## hogjaw

Walmart was out of the MIMI - went to Kroger's and in the pet section there it was, several bags of silica gel beads for those precious little sticks I'm so proud of. 

gonna have to quit typing late at night, can't see letters little only words and sentences I posting. It must be the ice water or the new glasses she bought for us to drink from, but it's some .............................."


----------



## zabhatton

the packages say absorbs odor, isnt that bad?


----------



## Under A Mountain

Well, I won't lie and say I read this whole thread....but I read a heck of a whole lot of it. I am throwing out my beads, wet paper towels in a zip locks,sponges and going the KL route(Exquisicat from Petsmart). I will follow up and let you all know how it went.


----------



## Gdaddy

Living in Southern Florida with high humidity I needed to get the RH down to 65% or less. With KL the lowest I could achieve was 68% until I read here how to microwave the crystals.

Took a small bowl and filled it with KL and zapped it for about 25 seconds. Pulled it out and stirred with a spoon and steam came off them!! Now we're getting somewhere. Replacing my zapped crystals (after they cooled off) back to the humidor brought the RH down to 63% but then inched back up in a few following days to 65%.

I learned to use them like you would use a sponge. Every so often you need to wring out the sponge in the microwave.

If humidity needs to be increased let the crystals slowly absorb the moisture over several days just by placing a bowl of distilled water in the humidor. They will suck it up like a sponge. However, these little crystals don't seem to like getting water sprayed directly on them. They sizzle and pop and look different much like pop rocks candy. Not good.


----------



## john37

Oops so if i poured water directly on them did i ruin it?


----------



## Gdaddy

It's cheap enough to start over. Pouring water on them is probably not good.


----------



## Draepheus

LAter this week I'll be getting some kitty litter since the seasoning is now done. Then I'll transition my 12 cigars to the humidor and look towards maybe getting another 6.

My plan is to put in a small tupperware of kitty litter and a small tupperware of distilled water on the far right side of the humidor (since I can't figure out how to open my humidifier that came with it and put in the litter there). Hopefully that works.

I'm gonna be searching walmart for kitty litter but they have so many types.


----------



## GottaBeKD

john37 said:


> Oops so if i poured water directly on them did i ruin it?


I don't think you ruined them. I would just let them dry out and use them later, in the mean time just use some new KL from the container. No sense in just tossing them out.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

john37 said:


> Oops so if i poured water directly on them did i ruin it?


All depends what does the hygrometer say?


----------



## JoeT

another one bites the dust i just put Exquisicat from Petsmart in my wineador and humidors!


----------



## slap1914

Hmmm. I put my KL in my wineador before my cedar trays arrived. 

Can I season the trays with the KL inside the wineador?


----------



## gahdzila

slap1914 said:


> Hmmm. I put my KL in my wineador before my cedar trays arrived.
> 
> Can I season the trays with the KL inside the wineador?


Sure, shouldn't be any different than seasoning any other humidor.


----------



## smoking ash

I am a 100% KL guy myself. Has worked great for 2+ years now. I use Exquisicat in my desktop and my 150 quart coolidor. My home humidity is set around 40%. I usually mist with DW about once every other week or so to keep around 65% RH. I couldn't imagine doing anything other now. I always tell everyone I use KL as a RH device and they say what!


----------



## Draepheus

I got some Mimi's Kitty litter froM Walmart. Seems to be working at 63%.


----------



## netspec

Got my ExquisiCat and filter bags today. I'll get started on my Coolidor next week.


----------



## fdfirebiz

hi all need some KL help new to the KL scene LOL. you see im new never used KL my newair 280e build is new about 3 weeks now have about 150 sticks in there i cut off the cellophane at the foot to get some humidity in the cigars and are doing great transfered them from my 2 other humidors about 1 1/2 weeks ago. humidity was hovering around 72% 73% for 4 days after reading your forum i put in another media bag of KL. so finally after the last 2 days its now reading 69% using 2 hydrometers calibrated. so if the humidity drops more do i remove one media bag of KL im using exquisit cat or do i spritz the outside of the media bags . i have 1 large media bag and 2 small ones in. 2 small media bags on the middles shelf where the newair 280e fan is. 1 large media bag and 1 hydra unit with kl inside which i removed the foam crap in there filled with kl hydro humidifier set to 65% am i ok .what i dont understand is when or if humidity drops do i remove a small media bag or spritz?.


----------



## Gdaddy

What's your goal? I like to be 65% RH and 65 degrees. I aim for a total of around 130.

What's the temp you're at? Example... if your temp is 65 then 70% RH = 135

If you're trying to get the relative humidity down then don't spritz with water.

My suggestion would be don't do anything and see where it stabilizes.


----------



## fdfirebiz

Temp at 66 degrees would like to be around 68% humidity


----------



## gahdzila

Since it's been a couple of weeks, this thread needs a bump to remind everyone that kitty litter does indeed still ROCK! :thumb:


----------



## Dark Rose

Still in the process of setting up my cooler. Got probably 18 oz. of KL in it, 16oz. in the bottom, and another 2 oz. in the middle, two of the stackable cedar trays empty in it seasoning with an 84% Boveda pack in each one, and a few sampler boxes and maybe 10 loose sticks in it, right now it's been holding between 63 and 65% RH. 
Going to start slowly adding sticks this week 10 or 20 at a time, seeing what the RH does, and adjusting as necessary... Seems to be working well so far. 

KL brought both of my 100 stick humidors to right at 65%, so hopefully this cooler will be the same way once it's stable.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

gahdzila said:


> Since it's been a couple of weeks, this thread needs a bump to remind everyone that kitty litter does indeed still ROCK! :thumb:


It sure does!!!!!!!!!!!!!

_KITTY LITTER ROCKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
_


----------



## Feldenak

My wine chiller arrives on Wednesday and I'm thinking about humidity control. I was considering HF beads because they're doing a great job in my desktop humis but I am considering KL for the Wineador. With a false drawer on the bottom, the KL would be out of sight and every couple of bucks I'm able to save can be applied to more sticks. Am I reading this correct in that I should use some sort of fish tank bag (what is that anyway) with a couple pounds of KL?


----------



## ProbateGeek

I've used both the aquarium filter bags (from any pet store) and pantihose, specifically WalMart knee highs - avoid the white - black and ecru/nude are my current favorites. :biggrin:


----------



## Dark Rose

ProbateGeek said:


> I've used both the aquarium filter bags (from any pet store) and pantihose, specifically WalMart knee highs - avoid the white - black and ecru/nude are my current favorites. :biggrin:


I prefer white, matches the inside of my cooler better, and harder to see against the clear container the KL was in also...

Now for non-KL... Black is the new black!


----------



## Feldenak

So, we've established hosiery as a good RH media container.  

What about specific KL? I know I should avoid KL with the "odor absorbing crystals" but is there a national brand I should be looking for?


----------



## gahdzila

Feldenak said:


> So, we've established hosiery as a good RH media container.
> 
> What about specific KL? I know I should avoid KL with the "odor absorbing crystals" but is there a national brand I should be looking for?


Not really. Just make sure it's unscented. Mine are ExquisiCat. Others have used the "pearls" and like them better because the crystals are spherical and make less dust.


----------



## Feldenak

gahdzila said:


> Not really. Just make sure it's unscented. Mine are ExquisiCat. Others have used the "pearls" and like them better because the crystals are spherical and make less dust.


Those blue crystals in ExquisiCat are ok for humidor usage?


----------



## gahdzila

Feldenak said:


> Those blue crystals in ExquisiCat are ok for humidor usage?


Yep, they are just fine. No different from the white ones. Dyed blue to make them look pretty. I've been using them forever.


----------



## Feldenak

gahdzila said:


> Yep, they are just fine. No different from the white ones. Dyed blue to make them look pretty. I've been using them forever.


That might be the way I go then, it seems that brand's available at PetSmart.

Just so we're clear, KL works for both absorbing and releasing moisture?


----------



## gahdzila

Feldenak said:


> That might be the way I go then, it seems that brand's available at PetSmart.
> 
> Just so we're clear, KL works for both absorbing and releasing moisture?


Yep, it does! Buy yourself a cheap spray bottle and some distilled water and treat them just like beads. A good rule of thumb is to use the calculator on HF's website and DOUBLE that amount as a good starting point for how much KL you'll need.


----------



## Feldenak

Thanks guys!


----------



## ProbateGeek

gahdzila said:


> . . . Others have used the "pearls" and like them better because the crystals are spherical and make less dust.












And because they remind us he-man stogie chompers a little of Glinda the Good Witch of the North in multiple miniature. . . :biggrin:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Ultra Pearls are also available at any Shop-Rite supermarket or online at Amazon!


----------



## Feldenak

Thanks for all the info. You guys are great!

Just received notice that my AW-280E is out for delivery. Oh, happy day! Now I need to go order some shelving from Forrest.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

:thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## David_ESM

Haven't switched out my litter in WELL over a year. Anyone have any real long term experience with the litter and run into any issues?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

No issues i switch it out twice a year because i clean out the Humidors and recalibrate the Hygrometers.


----------



## David_ESM

Maybe I will switch it out just to be safe then. I think it has been about 15-16 months.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Its so cheap that i just do it but i don't think there is any expiration on it. Shelf life same as beads Silica is Silica!


----------



## David_ESM

Truth, but they definitely aren't the same color as they used to be. If anything I am slightly worried about what they are absorbing and if it could potentially lead to any growth/aroma. Otherwise rock solid RH still. Have added moisture 3 times over that time, and once of those is the initial setup and one was after moving and everything was open for a long time.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

They are absorbing Ammonia and other gases by products from the aging process. That's the problem i always had with beads at 40-50 dollars a pound who wants to toss em. But Kitty Litter is a buck a pound i just toss it!


----------



## gahdzila

Mine are probably 2 years old or so, give or take. Yes, they are starting to turn a little brown-ish, but no odor and still rock solid humidity.


----------



## StogieNinja

TonyBrooklyn said:


> They are absorbing Ammonia and other gases by products from the aging process. That's the problem i always had with beads at 40-50 dollars a pound who wants to toss em. But Kitty Litter is a buck a pound i just toss it!


Word. That's where I really came down. They absorb all the ammonia and whatnot, but then what? At some point, they either release those gases or else you gotta toss 'em. So it's KL for me!


----------



## Gdaddy

Instead of throwing them out I'm going to pee on my old crystals just to see what happens to them.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

And what happened did you put them back in the humidor LOL!


----------



## Gdaddy

Of course! 

However, my cigars now have hints of leather, creme, chocolate and... asparagus. uke:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

A new blend interesting!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Thanks Bondo!


----------



## Bondo 440

+1 LOL


----------



## Mason16Filz

NOW Officially apart of the KL world!!! Flat out WORKS 

Using the 4$/4lb bag of (Porous Silica Sand) MIMI LITTER!!


----------



## Bondo 440

Ahhh. Another Kitty Litter convert ! Congrats
Your Kitty Litter Convert number is #KL2154
Welcome to the Brotherhood of Silica. BS for short. :lol:


----------



## Bondo 440

And this Masterpiece :lol:



nealw6971 said:


> *The Kitty Litter Commandments*
> 
> And so it came to pass that Brother TonyBrooklyn went upon Mount Brooklyner, the tallest of the mountains in his borough, and God spake all these words saying:
> 
> I am the LORD thy God, which have brought thee out of the land of foul smelling cigarettes, out of the house of nicotine bondage and into the love and camaraderie of thy BOTL's. These, I bestow upon thee, the ten commandments of Kitty Litter.
> 
> 1 - Thou shalt use silicate crystals, for silicate doth indeed keep RH between 60-70%.
> 
> 2 - Thou shalt not use scented Kitty Litter, for that fouleth thy cigars greatly.
> 
> 3 - Thou shalt use thy wife's or girlfriend's nylons, with her permission, to contain thy Kitty Litter, or mesh fish filter bags from thine local pet store.
> 
> 4 - Thou shalt use distilled water!
> 
> 5 - Thou shalt spray thy Kitty Litter with distilled water until desired RH is reached.
> 
> 6 - Thou shalt use thy Kitty Litter in humidors, coolidors, wine-a-doors, and tupperdoors and your RH shall be stable.
> 
> 7 - Thou shalt spread the doctrine of Kitty Litter freely among thy brothers so that they might save money and spend it on more premium sticks.
> 
> 8 - Thou shalt post pictures of thy Kitty Litter set-up on Puff.com and other forums, though ye may be persecuted greatly by other BOTLs, thou shalt persevere and thy RH shall remain stable.
> 
> 9 - Thou shalt use KL set-ups equally among CC and NC, for all leafs are from My bounty and deserveth stable RH.
> 
> 10 - Thou shalt not covet thy neighbor's Kitty Litter, but if thou hast 8 lbs of it, ye shalt share it amongst your brethren in their times of great need.


----------



## hogjaw

MIMI brand at Walmart must be in high demand. Most of their stores (4) don't carry in my area, within 30 miles, and a lot of times they are out online. Saying that I'm gonna order on line any replacement for the free shipping.

*I expect them to rally at Tony's house anytime with KL signs. He could be the original spokesman.*

Spent afternoon pouring out plastic containers and putting in wife's stockings. You find runners quickly. Did mine on patio. Made one and sprayed half of it to run entire length of cooler, and two others left dry about 8" long to place elsewhere.

Removed one wire storage rack that she wouldn't let me trim legs on and now I'm ready for the 25 in transit from the devil's site.

Was gone 11 days and when I returned both cooler and tupperware were sitting at *65%*. Coolidor now going on 6 months with KL.

Don't understand the how or why, *but KL sure works for me*. Matter of fact, it is both rock'n and jamming for me.

All gel jars are capped and in laundry room cabinets.

Community cats are meowing to get in house!!!


----------



## Bondo 440

If they are out of MiMi brand, FYI I'm using Fresh Step Crystals from WalMart.
Congratulations Jimmy. Your Kitty Litter Convert number is #KL2157

*I expect them to rally at Tony's house anytime with KL signs. He could be the original spokesman.*
Tony already IS the Kitty Litter Spokesman :lol:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Bondo 440 said:


> And this Masterpiece :lol:


Damn i almost forgot about that post!
Nice to see someone really reads the thread!


----------



## hogjaw

Mikael,

thanks for license issurance. I debated KL for over a year before conversion.

Looked at the Fresh Step but didn't know, but will remember from here on. 

Thanks for response.


----------



## Feldenak

I'm a KL convert. I grabbed a jug of Exquisicat (sp?) last week at PetSmart. I won't use it my desktop humis (already have 65% beads there) but my wineador setup is using KL for humidification and so far it's been pretty solid. Took me a bit to get it "trained" but I've been happy with it so far (still have to get SC shelving in there tho).


----------



## naajsmith

Tony converted me too. I have a combo of beads and KL in my coolidor now.


----------



## Bondo 440

naajsmith said:


> Tony converted me too. I have a combo of beads and KL in my coolidor now.












:lol: just havin fun guys .... back to business now I promise :lol:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

_Its all good clean fun and remember its not kitty litter till your cat uses it lol!
Till then its Silica just like beads without the added salts!
KITTY LITTER ROCKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!_


----------



## Feldenak

Bondo 440 said:


> :lol: just havin fun guys .... back to business now I promise :lol:


ound:


----------



## Bondo 440

TonyBrooklyn said:


> _Its all good clean fun and remember its not kitty litter till your cat uses it lol!
> Till then its Silica just like beads without the added salts!
> KITTY LITTER ROCKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!_


Yeah It Rocks man. !! All my problems went away after going to KL. I think the biggest problem is new people using hydro media to raise RH, when the ambient RH is already too high and you need to be pulling humidity out, not adding it. But the humidor instructions say to use it. I joke around I just cant believe it works when obviously there's no reason why it would not. Just with a few cats here, (using clump-clay ) at the house. I guess it's just the McGuyver / Rube Goldberg component that I get a kick out of.

Right now is kind of interesting with me. Both 75/100 cigar humidors recently fell to 59% RH due to the new cooler season now. I reduced the amount of KL from both boxes, and with wifey's donated stockings and I made 2 little KL paks. ( The rocks were in tiny tubs originally ) Now both humis are at 61% RH.

I am going to get a new mini- sprayer at the dollar store and mist the bags with Distilled water and take the RH up to 64% is where I like it to stay.

I am on the kitty litter game, my humidors now have a 3 month cigar supply, (my most count of sticks yet). I freeze my sticks now, ( because I have more to lose now) and did my first Trade/buy with Daniel here. This is a great community and it's a little like fishing, you got to have a little bit of education, a little support, and a mindset for it. That criteria certainly does officiate Cigar smoking as a hobby in my book. Tony once again you do a good service over here. My favorite thread !


----------



## Jordan23

I havent been to this thread in a long time. Good to still see it going strong and yes, KL is awesome.


----------



## stonecutter2

My Igloo Island Breeze coolidor maintains 64% humidity with no effort whatsoever, except an occasional opening to circulate the air. Kitty litter rocks!!!!!


----------



## NJW1979

Boy was I late to the party. I had 2 cigar oasis in my box and they were holding at 69. The problem is I was going through 12 batteries every 3 to 4 weeks. I took the oasis' out and put in the KL about 2 months ago my humidity is still a perfect 69. I love this stuff.


----------



## Livin' Legend

I've had kitty litter (EsquisiCat) in my tupperdor and ammodor for the last couple of months, with very stable results. At first I moistened it a bit, but found that RH was way too high, around 79%. I took that out and threw some in dry, and now it stays at 69%. Definitely sticking with the litter!

On a side note, I'm glad it came in a frickin' 8 lb jug, because my noob collection is steadily growing and I foresee a coolerdor or wineador in the near future.


----------



## Bondo 440

I'm beginning to think EsquisiCat holds (dry) at 69 % while the fresh step holds at 65% dry. 
Just from the responses I'm seeing here.
...wonder if there's anything to that ... hmmm...


----------



## Mason16Filz

Since I have converted and saw proof, I WILL NEVER USE ANYTHING BESIDES KL!!!! 

It is cheap and just flat out does its job holding/releasing humidity.

Always struggled keeping RH steady and now it does not even move because of KL!! (69% ALL THE TIME)

Thanks to everyone for this thread and its advice.


----------



## hawesg

Livin' Legend said:


> I've had kitty litter (EsquisiCat) in my tupperdor and ammodor for the last couple of months, with very stable results. At first I moistened it a bit, but found that RH was way too high, around 79%. I took that out and threw some in dry, and now it stays at 69%. Definitely sticking with the litter!
> 
> On a side note, I'm glad it came in a frickin' 8 lb jug, because my noob collection is steadily growing and I foresee a coolerdor *and* wineador in the near future.


There I fixed it for you.


----------



## Livin' Legend

hawesg said:


> There I fixed it for you.


You bastard. You're absolutely correct. Prescient even!


----------



## Bondo 440

Mason16Filz said:


> ////...............Since I have converted and saw proof, I WILL NEVER USE ANYTHING BESIDES KL!!!!


:lol: also Mason.... youre kitty litter convert number is KL2172



hawesg said:


> On a side note, I'm glad it came in a frickin' 8 lb jug, because my noob collection is steadily growing and I foresee a coolerdor and wineador in the near future.
> 
> There I fixed it for you.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

:welcome::welcome::welcome::welcome::welcome:
_WELCOME ALL KITTY LITTER CONVERTS!!!!!!!!!!!!
Sorry i have been delinquent in my duties here!
Bondo has been doing a great job filling in!
Yes my friends welcome to the simplest cheapest humidification media there is. 
A fraction of the cost of beads works just as well or in cases like mine and many others works better!
You see many like myself store our cigars at under 60% R/H Us Cuban Cigar smokers prefer 55%- 60%.
No bead in the world does that at any price!
KITTY LITTER ROCKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!_:dude::dude::dude::dude::dude:


----------



## Bondo 440

HaHa no Boss I let you do all the work here :lol:

KITTY LITTER ROCKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mason16Filz

Mikael which one am I?? you told me #KL2154 before and now its #KL2172. :mrgreen:


----------



## Bondo 440

Mason16Filz said:


> Mikael which one am I?? you told me #KL2154 before and now its #KL2172. :mrgreen:


Yes nice catch Mason. You are 54. Sorry I gave you the 72 without checking my list. Stay with 2154. 
It goes by the comment number when you pledge total allegiance to Kitty Litter.

This started as a joke but maybe Tony and I will have a drawing or something for the Kitty Litter Numbers to win some cigars or something around Xmas. I'll have to ask Tony he is the Kitty Litter King :lol: It may be good to raise Kitty Litter Awareness HAHAHAHA

#KL2162 Naajsmith
#KL2161 Feldenak
#KL2157 Hogjaw
#KL2154 Mason16Filz
#KL1245 Bondo 440


----------



## Mason16Filz

54 FOR LIFE!!  

Mikael that is actually a super cool idea. An awareness to make people realize that KL is the only way to go and quit wasting money, for sticks, on other humidification systems.

This idea ROCKS as much as KL does!


----------



## StogieJim

Great idea, we should go back to page one, get ALL the KL converts. And pick one winner. Then everyone sends 1 or 2 sticks to the winner 

That'd be pretty awesome and the winner would get one HELL of a Christmas present 

IF you guys decide to do that, I can take a chunk of the pages to help with workload... 146 pages is a TON!


----------



## Mason16Filz

> Great idea, we should go back to page one, get ALL the KL converts. And pick one winner. Then everyone sends 1 or 2 sticks to the winner
> 
> That'd be pretty awesome and the winner would get one HELL of a Christmas present
> 
> IF you guys decide to do that, I can take a chunk of the pages to help with workload... 146 pages is a TON!


mg: This would end up being the drawing of all drawings!! GOOD IDEA Jim

The winner would literally receive a BOAT LOAD of cigars.


----------



## StogieJim

Mason, yea man it would def be one HELL of a bomb!!!

We should definitely do this


----------



## Bondo 440

StogieJim said:


> Mason, yea man it would def be one HELL of a bomb!!!
> 
> We should definitely do this


:lol: HaHa I dunno Man I'm a noob too it wouldn't be that big of a bomb Unless everyone in the Kitty Litter Klan sends one to the winner HaHa

I sent a PM to Tony he must be busy today let's see how he feels about it.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Great idea sure thing fellas!
Its the giving season lets blow up someone mail box front lawn and driveway!
You might want to make like the top 5 or maybe even 10 i mean if enough people sign up.


----------



## Bondo 440

StogieJim said:


> Great idea, we should go back to page one, get ALL the KL converts. And pick one winner. Then everyone sends 1 or 2 sticks to the winner
> 
> That'd be pretty awesome and the winner would get one HELL of a Christmas present
> 
> IF you guys decide to do that, I can take a chunk of the pages to help with workload... 146 pages is a TON!


That's too much like work. I could notify everybody with a thread. 
I think it would be the contestent's reponsibility to come here and find their KL # if they want to play.
We could probably get about 30 people. Heck we could do it a couple times a year.

Stogie when did you switch to kitty litter?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

My friends i have just walked through this thread it has been chopped and modified!
Many posts are missing vanished into thin air.
So realistically you couldn't have a fair contest. There were way more than 146 pages.
In fact the 1 st page 146 is about half way into this thread!
Many facts truths and myths about Silica are gone .
Brands that are suggested like my Favorite Ultra Pearls are gone.
Many other success stories are gone as well. 
If you didn't bring it to my attention i might have not noticed as i usually only read back 5 or 10 pages at a time.
Keep spreading the word KITTY LITTER ROCKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
We will see if this post vanishes as well!


----------



## Bondo 440

Well maybe just us guys, and any new KL fans by xmas we'll offer to join the contest. Easy Feellas, Getting everybody here that converted to KL would be close to impossible. It's way too much work, believe me.


----------



## ProbateGeek

Tony, I too just looked through this great thread. Yup, seems to be a lot of posts missing. And I didn't see any of my earliest posts - weird.

I'm Kitty Litter Convert #937 by the new count. 
Been running KL for almost 2 years: never below 64% and never above 69%. Almost zero maintenance.

Amazing.


----------



## Ozzy

Im currently setting up my tupperdore and will be using KL to do it. From this thread definitely looks like i have chosen right!


----------



## Ozzy

Ok guys need some help to make sure I've done it right. Ah need 30 posts to be able to post links:S

Heres what I done so far anyway:
Took enough KL to fill half of the small container and added 25ml of distilled water. Mixed it then added in more KL to fill it.
The Small container inside contains no lid - is this ok?
Should I put a cigar box in now or wait until I get the humidity right?
Currently the humidity is 70%


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

ProbateGeek said:


> Tony, I too just looked through this great thread. Yup, seems to be a lot of posts missing. And I didn't see any of my earliest posts - weird.
> 
> I'm Kitty Litter Convert #937 by the new count.
> Been running KL for almost 2 years: never below 64% and never above 69%. Almost zero maintenance.
> 
> Amazing.


Many useful pages of scientific explanation by members on Puff as to why Silica works the way it does. And how silica really is Silica no matter what you pay for it going through the thread now it makes no sense. Just a bunch of broken thoughts insults on how it belongs in cat boxes etc. That one guy wrote a great piece about silica he was a chemist damn i forgot his name. I have the PDF saved somewhere i guess i could post it back up but why it will only disappear again. I am amazed the thread lasted this long i mean really everyone made clear their opposition to it from the beginning. Hey i don't own the site i am a guest here. I am going to request it be closed this way it does not upset those in charge that despise it any longer.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Dear Mods i respectfully request you close the Kitty Litter Set-Up thread. With all the posts missing as the thread was intended it no longer serves any useful purpose.. Useless tid bits of information so scattered around it appears to be a bunch or useless stories. Much like a banter thread that was not the original intent! The original intent was to help members of Puff with a cheap alternative to Beads and such.This thread has been crucified and will now become a martyr! As always thanks for your time consideration and help in this matter!


----------



## Bondo 440

ProbateGeek said:


> Tony, I too just looked through this great thread. Yup, seems to be a lot of posts missing. And I didn't see any of my earliest posts - weird.
> 
> I'm Kitty Litter Convert #937 by the new count.
> Been running KL for almost 2 years: never below 64% and never above 69%. Almost zero maintenance.
> Amazing.


OK Added you to the list , Terry. Thanks. You are #KL0937.

As far as the thread being modified.. Let's see what the mods say. There could have been a server crash or recovery,.... losing data can happen in many ways. 
I'm an optimistic guy by nature. I am not aware of any direct Heartfelt or other Bead vendors here that are directly affected by the Kitty Litter thread nor do I see any direct sponsorship threat to Puff due to certain dialogue within this thread. I'm going to keep an open mind until I see more data. So far the only conclusion with data to support it seems to be that apparently comments are missing. Standing By.


----------



## smelvis

Tony
I see they are all back, Maybe make it a sticky if I remember they offered to make it a stickie a year or so ago. I know this is important to you so don't get mad and quit I'm sure it was some tech mistake they wouldn't do that on purpose.

I am one of the non KL guy's but like HF it's nice to have them combined in there separate threads so the bickering stay's away. I have joked about KL and apologize as with cigars we should not care what others use as well as we should not constantly be inserting everything but what I use or smoke sucks. That gets old for all of us. Good luck this has to be one of the longest threads ever!

You got a great thread going and people look up to you for it.

Dave


----------

